# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Maastopyörä Enduroon!

## Jukka A.

Olisi aika aloittaa uusi harrastus ja tarvitsisin vinkkejä pyörämallin valinnassa. Tarkoitus olisi ostaa laadukas pyörä, jolla mahdollistuu hyvin myös kisakäyttö. Olen aikalailla lammas valitsemaan pyörää kun ei ole mitään kokemusta. Pyörän osakokokonaisuuksista ei niin ikään myöskään ole tuntumaa.
Budjetti täytynee rakentaa lopullisesti vasta sitten kun hyvä pyörä löytyy.

Olen katsonut alustavasti mm Orangen Alpine 160:stä ja Mondrakerin Dune R:ää.

Olisin kiitollinen mikäli saisin mielipiteitä edellä mainituista pyöristä ja mahdollisesti muita varteenotettavia  malleja suurin piirtein samassa hintaluokassa???

----------


## Leku

Mitä se on se Enduro nykyään? Joskus 10 vuotta sitten tuli noita viimeksi ajeltua ja se oli silloin ihan xc:eetä.

----------


## Patrik

> Mitä se on se Enduro nykyään? Joskus 10 vuotta sitten tuli noita viimeksi ajeltua ja se oli silloin ihan xc:eetä.



 Täältä voi käydä kattomassa nykymeininkiä. Kypäräkamera tasottaa maastoa, mutta XC:stä ollaan menty rajumpaan suuntaan.





> Olisi aika aloittaa uusi harrastus ja tarvitsisin vinkkejä pyörämallin valinnassa. Tarkoitus olisi ostaa laadukas pyörä, jolla mahdollistuu hyvin myös kisakäyttö. Olen aikalailla lammas valitsemaan pyörää kun ei ole mitään kokemusta. Pyörän osakokokonaisuuksista ei niin ikään myöskään ole tuntumaa.
> Budjetti täytynee rakentaa lopullisesti vasta sitten kun hyvä pyörä löytyy.
> 
> Olen katsonut alustavasti mm Orangen Alpine 160:stä ja Mondrakerin Dune R:ää.
> 
> Olisin kiitollinen mikäli saisin mielipiteitä edellä mainituista pyöristä ja mahdollisesti muita varteenotettavia  malleja suurin piirtein samassa hintaluokassa???



Siinä on kaksi erittäin hyvää vaihtoehtoa jo. Nuo olisi mullakin harkinnassa jos olisin vaihtamassa pyörää. Hinnasta riippuen esim. voimansiirroissa ei oo suuria eroja, ja niitä osia on helppo päivittää myöhemminkin. Hyvä runko jossa hyvin toimiva perä ja ~160mm joustava keula on tärkeimmät. Geometriasta kannattaa kattoa ainakin että ohjauskulma on alle 68 astetta. Renkaat menee lähes aina uudesta pyörästä vaihtoon, ja hissitolppa on yks parhaimmista osapäivityksistä nykyaikaiseen enduropyörään.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Pivot Firebird, Specialized Enduro, Giant Reign X, Trek Remedy, Santa Cruz Butcher. Siinä muutamia, ja paljon muitakin.
Enduroa voi ajaa myös hieman kevyemmällä, 5 tuumaa joustavalla fillarilla, mutta joissain kohdissa kannattaa ottaa vähän rauhallisemmin. Kuskista se on tietysti kiinni, mutta auttaahan oikeanlainen työkalu hommassa taitavaakin. Ja erityisesti taitamatonta.

Vuoden 2011 kuuminta hottia rungon ominaisuuksissa lienee jyrkähkö satulaputken kulma ja loiva ohjauskulma, sekä joku 6-7 tuumaa joustoa, sekä 20mm akselit molemmissa päissä pyörää. Jyrkkä satulakulma saa aikaan sen, että satula toimii eri korkeuksilla hyvin, ja myös ylämäkeen pääsee. Loiva ohjauskulma helpottaa laskemista ja rauhoittaa pyörän käyttäytymistä. 20mm taka-akseli tukevoittaa takapäätä ja -kiekkoa.
Komponenttivalinnoissa omaan kirkkauteensa nousee kauko-ohjattava hissitolppa, heti peesissä roikkuvat ketjuohjuri ja rouheat renkaat.

----------


## mehukatti

Lisätään listaan vaikka Santa Cruz Nomad (Carbon) ja Intense Tracer 2. Kaipa se kevyt 160mm joustava, mutta hyvä poljettava olis optimi, jos nykyisiä kisoja ajattelee. Ite kuitenkin päädyin "pykälää kevyempään" vaihtoehtoon, eli Spessun Stumpjumper FSR Evo -malliin (150mm joustoa), jossa kuitenkin loiva ohjainkulma (67 astetta). Aattelin, että tällanen olis ehkä vähän kivempi normilenkkien polkemiseen metässä. Yllä mainittuihin teknisiin ominaisuuksiin vois lisätä vielä lyhyen stemmin, tyyliin 5-7cm. Jos oot kahen runkokoon välissä, niin lyhyt stemmi voi kääntää homman niin päin, että tarviitkin sen isomman rungon. Pitkä stemmi ei oikeen natsaa näissä hommissa ja sellanen tulee valitettavan usein ainakin 140mm/150mm joustavissa valmispyörissä mukana vakiona.

Hot Tip: normaalien ajolasien tilalle gogglet. Ei tuu vedet silmiin eikä katoa näkö vauhdissa, kun kura lentää.

----------


## wiggum

Kas kun ei kukaan vielä Commencalia maininnut. Meta 5 tai 6 lisäksi listaan. Varmaan aika hyvä asteikko jouston ja painon suhteen on 140-170mm ja 12-14,5kg. Aika monihan tykkää ajella turhan järeillä pyörillä omaan käyttöön, tai ainakin pyörän keskimääräiseen käyttöön nähden. Toki sillä vähän järeämmällä pyörällä onnistuu sitten paremmin alamäkipainotteinen ajo ja esimerkiksi bikepark:eissa vierailu :Hymy: . Oma pyörä on tuolta skaalan vastakkaisista laidoista ja nimenomaan niistä epäedullisemmista, mutta se onkin hupilaite. Kunnonkohotukseen on parempiakin pyöriä...

----------


## DzeiDzei

Tää pitää ainakin vaihtoehdoksi tarjota



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKl237x_aVg

----------


## Midnight Walker

Täällä rakenteilla Commencal Meta 6. Enduroon olisi siis tarkoitus palata tänä kesänä ja muutenkin ihan hauskuuden vuoksi tuollainen pyörä nyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka A.

Kiitokset kaikille vastauksista jo tässä vaiheessa. 

Kiinnostuin hieman tuosta Commencal Meta 6:sta kun löysin vuosimallin 2010 pyörän aika edukkaasti. Olisko jollain aikaa hieman avata tuon ja Orange Alpine 160 eroja? Onko niissä kahdessa olemassa suurta eroa? Alpine on vuosimallina 2011 noin 500 euroa kalliimpi.

----------


## Patrik

Todennäkösesti aika samanpainoset rungot. Geometriassa suurin ero on akselipituuksissa. Metan satulakulma on hämäävä. Tehokas kulma on paljon jyrkempi kun mitä paperilla lukee, mutta satulaa pudottaessa satula karkaa eteen/pois alta. Takuuvarmasti toimiva jousitus molemmissa.
Meta vitosia hajos muutama vuosi sitten aika paljon, mutta takuut toimi, virheet myönnetty ja tehdasta vaihdettu. Meta vitonen oli kova poika kiipeämään.
Metassa on säädettävä ohjauskulma, eli kisan luonteen mukaan ja lenkeille saa muutettua pyörän käytöstä.

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Jousitusratkaisu molemmissa sama single-pivot mikä on teoriassa huonoimpia ratkaisuja perän toiminnan kannalta. Commencal luultavasti jonkun verran kevyempi mikä puoltaa valintaa mutta Orange luultavasti kestää muutamat rajummatkin pannut.

Jos jousitusratkaisu painaa vaakakupissa ja tarkoitus on ajaa kelloa vastaan lähtisin itse katsomaan split-pivot (devinci), dw-link (pivot, turner), virtual pivot point (intense, santa cruz, ibis, giant) active braking point (trek),  4-bar horst (specialized, lapierre, titus) tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Näillä ratkaisuilla perällä ei ole yhtä kovaa taipumusta lukkiutua jarruttaessa kuin single-pivot jousitusratkaisuilla, joka on etenkin nykymallisen Suomi-enduron alamäkiosuuksilla se tekijä jolla niitä viimeisiä sekuntteja nipistetään. Kiipeämisominaisuudet ovat varmasti single-pivoteissa tehokkaiden iskunvaimennussovellusten ansioista hyvinkin vertailukelpoisia.

Spessu Endurolla ei paljon mene vikaan jos aikoo joskus podiumille. (En omista sellaista itse, vielä).

Edit. Onko toi Mondrakerin jousitusratkaisu sitten se isolated rear triangle vai mikä? Enpä ole moista päässyt koskaan testamaan mutta jos toimii niin hinnat ei ainakaan ole vielä ihan pilattuja.

----------


## troh

Samoilla perusperiaatteilla tehtyjä molemmat, Meta 6 ja Alpine. Alpinen keula on asteen loivempi. Se on muutenkin aika lähellä, mikä Mahosen mielestä on hottia. Satulatolppakin jyrkässä 74 asteen kulmassa. Metassa satulatolppa ei lähde keskiöstä, joten sen kulmaa on turha vertailla. Metan seat stay on lyhyempi, mikä lyhentää akseliväliä ja siirtää painoa takarenkaalle. Jouston linkkusysteemi saattaa lisätä jouston alkuherkkyyttä. 2010 metassa ei liene teleskooppitolppaa? Semmoinen tasaa lukemia parilla sadalla eurolla.

----------


## Jukka A.

Vielä jos vertaillaan Mondraker Dune R, Orange Alpine 160 ja Specialized Enduro Comp

Olisiko nämä mallit vertailukelpoisia. Siinä olisi Dunesta Comppiin hinnat noin 2400-3000€. Kulkevatko hinta ja laatu yhtä matkaa?

----------


## drop

> Mitä se on se Enduro nykyään? Joskus 10 vuotta sitten tuli noita viimeksi ajeltua ja se oli silloin ihan xc:eetä.



Ehkä XC kehittyy... Tässä Helsingin viime syksyn enduro-rata:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Jos sinulla on mahdollisuus käydä Tampereella, niin suosittelen tulemaan ja koeajamaan MTBCentre.fi:n kautta Mondraker Dunen ja Orangen alpinen. Miksei Rocky Mountainin Slayeriäkin vielä tuohon päälle.

Itse kävin nuo koeajamassa ja "enduropyörää" juurikin etsiskelin. Dune on nyt tulossa, kun sen sain budjettiin mahtumaan ja mukavalta pyörältä tuntui. Dunen takalinkku toimii todella hienosit, enkä havainnut juurikaan keinumista. Muutenkin pyörä tuntui joka paikan höylältä.
Alpine tuntuu vähän rennomalta ja järeämmältä, mutta sehän onkin jo mini-DH pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tmh

> Jousitusratkaisu molemmissa sama single-pivot mikä on teoriassa huonoimpia ratkaisuja perän toiminnan kannalta. Commencal luultavasti jonkun verran kevyempi mikä puoltaa valintaa mutta Orange luultavasti kestää muutamat rajummatkin pannut.
> 
> Jos jousitusratkaisu painaa vaakakupissa ja tarkoitus on ajaa kelloa vastaan lähtisin itse katsomaan split-pivot (devinci), dw-link (pivot, turner), virtual pivot point (intense, santa cruz, ibis, giant) active braking point (trek),  4-bar horst (specialized, lapierre, titus) tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Näillä ratkaisuilla perällä ei ole yhtä kovaa taipumusta lukkiutua jarruttaessa kuin single-pivot jousitusratkaisuilla, joka on etenkin nykymallisen Suomi-enduron alamäkiosuuksilla se tekijä jolla niitä viimeisiä sekuntteja nipistetään. Kiipeämisominaisuudet ovat varmasti single-pivoteissa tehokkaiden iskunvaimennussovellusten ansioista hyvinkin vertailukelpoisia.



On se kumma kun ne tuolla DH:ssa kisaa tuhannesosista oli perän toteutus sitten mikä linkutin tahansa... joku ihmeen Atherttoniki menee vissiin aika lujaa jollain sinklepivotilla. Ja kait se pystyy ihan jarruttamaankin.

Jokaisessa jousitusratkaisussa on omat hyvät ja huonot puolet. Niitä ei kannata tuijottaa ihan sokeana. Tärkeämpää on kuinka se valittu ratkaisu on toteuttu loppuviimein ja kuinka rungon suunnittelu/geometria natsannut muuten. Eli kokonaisuus. Horstistakin on olemassa hyviä ja sitten taas ei niin hyviä toteutuksia. Jollekin sopii joku ratkaisu paremmin ja toiselle taas jokin muu. Testaamalla selviää mikä sopii omalle ajotyylille.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> On se kumma kun ne tuolla DH:ssa kisaa tuhannesosista oli perän toteutus sitten mikä linkutin tahansa... joku ihmeen Atherttoniki menee vissiin aika lujaa jollain sinklepivotilla. Ja kait se pystyy ihan jarruttamaankin.



Ehkä se ajaa niin lujaa, koska se pysty jarruttamaan  :Vink: 

Mutta tosiaan, ainakin tuossa Alpine 160:ssä tuo perä toimii Elkalla tosi hienosti. Ei se mitenkään erityisesti pumpannut polkiessa. Yllätyin todella paljon, koska olin ajellut vain 100mm joustavalla perällä tuota ennen.
Tuolla pivot pointin asettelulla on kait jotain tekemistä asian kanssa.

----------


## Tapio

Mulle jää näköjään taas Lapierren mainostaminen, siis Lapierre spicy !!

----------


## Kiituri

Kestääkös nuo listatut pyörät tällaisen 90kg kuskin alla 50cm dropit takarengas ensin maahan koskettaen?

En ole nykyisellä trailipyörällä uskaltanut edes droppeja harjoitella kun pelottaa takapumpun  tai linkuston räjähtäminen.
Itseä kutkuttelisi Alpine mutta Dune (R) olisi hinnaltaan järkevämpi.

Minua vähän hämmästyttää satulaputki ja vaakputken pituus keskutelut kun ite olen havainnut että ohjausakselin ja keskiön välinen vaakaetäisyys on ainoa mitta mikä kertoo kuinka tilava ohjaamo pyörässä on. Satula tulee kuitenkin säädettyä aina keskiön aseman mukaan. Olisi parempi jos tämä esittämäni mitta olisi suoraan geometria tiedoissa. Nyt se pitää joka mitata pyörästä (hankalaa) tai yrittää laskea muista arvoista.

LISÄYS:

Tässä pari mielenkiintoista enduroa lisää joskin kovin lyhyillä rungoilla näyttävät olevan
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-sl/    13.4kg    67 astetta
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...473_.htm#geo20   13.6kg   66.6 astetta

----------


## wiggum

> Kestääkös nuo listatut pyörät tällaisen 90kg kuskin alla 50cm dropit takarengas ensin maahan koskettaen?



Varmasti kestää, kiekot noissa varmasti ennen runkoa laukeaa. Eihän tuo 90kg nyt ole vielä mikään poikkeuksellisen suuri massa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

> Varmasti kestää, kiekot noissa varmasti ennen runkoa laukeaa. Eihän tuo 90kg nyt ole vielä mikään poikkeuksellisen suuri massa



Kyllä se kuule ylämäissä tuntuu iiiisolta massalta  :Sekaisin:

----------


## drop

Kyllä kai kaikki massa ylämäessä tuntuu, kevyemmillä kun nuo lihakset eivät saa yhtä paljoa harjoitusta... Ja joo, ei se 50cm kuullosta vielä semmoiselta korkeudelta että tarvis vielä laskeutumisiakaan suuremmin miettiä.

----------


## Leku

> On se kumma kun ne tuolla DH:ssa kisaa tuhannesosista oli perän toteutus sitten mikä linkutin tahansa... joku ihmeen Atherttoniki menee vissiin aika lujaa jollain sinklepivotilla.



Ensinnäkin, DH ei taida lukeutua huippu-urheiluun, missä kaikkea mahdollista optimoidaan ja toiseksi, kuinka lujaa se äthertön ajaisi jollain "kunnollisella" kapineella.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Vielä jos vertaillaan Mondraker Dune R, Orange Alpine 160 ja Specialized Enduro Comp
> 
> Olisiko nämä mallit vertailukelpoisia. Siinä olisi Dunesta Comppiin hinnat noin 2400-3000€. Kulkevatko hinta ja laatu yhtä matkaa?



Yleensä miksi jengi väittää ettei SP voi toimia johtuu varmaankin iskarivalinnasta.

Väittäisin että kumpaankin noista kannattaa ihan suoraan iskeä Elka Stage 5 tai CCDB kiinni.

Nimimerkillä Alpine 160 kokeiltu RP23 (2011) vs elka Stage 5. 

Painoa tuli 'huimat' 300g lisää mutta ylämäkeen ja alamäkeen meno on täysin eri luokkaa.

Jos yhtään vaakakupissa painaa se miten helppo laite on huoltaa niin alpinesta vaihtaa swingin laakerit hetkessä ja koko laakerisarja tais maksaa joku 10 euroa.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Varmasti kestää, kiekot noissa varmasti ennen runkoa laukeaa. Eihän tuo 90kg nyt ole vielä mikään poikkeuksellisen suuri massa



Alpinen vakiokiekot painaa kuin synti, toisaalta ne on pysyneet suorana mulla todella hyvin, mukaanlukien viikon alppireissu.

----------


## Jukka A.

> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...473_.htm#geo20   13.6kg   66.6 astetta



Tuo Radon oli aika hyvän näköinen pyörä. Minkälaiset osasarjat siinä 9.0 SL mallissa on verrattuna Orangen Alpineen? Ressaa kun ei tajua noita teknisiä tietoja itse.

Eli siihen 9.0 SL malliin linkki on http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...L_id_8439_.htm

----------


## troh

> kuinka lujaa se äthertön ajaisi jollain "kunnollisella" kapineella.



Niin se athertonihan hävisi peatylle, jolla on multilinkutinihme, viimeksi kun maailmanmestaruudesta kisasivat. Tuli vasta kakkoseksi sillä vanhanaikaisella singlepivotilla.

----------


## au

> Niin se athertonihan hävisi peatylle, jolla on multilinkutinihme, viimeksi kun maailmanmestaruudesta kisasivat. Tuli vasta kakkoseksi sillä vanhanaikaisella singlepivotilla.



Eikun viimeksi maailmanmestaruuksista kisatessa Atherton kyllä voitti Peatin, mutta hävisi neljälle muulle. Oli kyllä koko kauden nopein kuski, singlepivotilla. On se hurja. 
Nykyaikaiset singlepivotit toimii ihan oikeasti hyvin sekä poljettaessa että jarruttaessa. Aikanaanhan monissa oli kelluva takajarru just siks, että markkinamiehet sai hehkuttaa kuinka jarruttaminen on paljon kivempaa sillon, mutta hävisivät jopa alamäkipyöristä melko pian, vaikkei ihan viimesiä grammoja tarviskaan välttämättä viilailla, joten en lähtis ihan väittämään että Suomen endurokisoja ainakaan hävitään sillä, etteikö pystyisi jarruttamaan vaikka ei olekaan ihmeellisiä linkustoja laitteessa.  :Hymy: 
Omassa 'enduropyörässä' on joku ihmeellinen vpp/dw-link tyyppinen ratkaisu ja alamäkipyörässä singlepivot, ja kyllä mä väittäisin että se alamäkipyörä toimii silti paremmin röykkysissä jarrutuksissa, varsinkin kun huomioi että mitä sillä takapyörällä nyt sitten oikeasti jarrutellaan tosipaikassa..

----------


## zeizei

Otetaan nyt hiukan osaa tähän keskusteluun, kun viime kaudella tuli noita uuden formaatin endurokisoja myös kierrettyä, alla 120mm joustava Trek Fuel EX. Jos ajaisin pelkkää enduroa ja muutenkin hiihtokeskuksissa enemmän niin varmaan hommaisin jonkun tuommoisen selkeästi siihen tarkoitetun vehkeen (all mountain/enduro) eli 150-160mm joustoa molemmissa päissä esim. Spessun enduro, Santa Cruzin Nomad/Butcher, Commencal Meta 6, Orange Alpine 160 jne.

Lenkkikäyttöön suomalaisessa maastossa (=tasaista) nuo tuppaa vaan olemaan aavistuksen raskaita ja kankeita. All Mountain -pyörät on on kuitenkin pääasiassa tarkoitettu vuoristomaisemiin, missä ensin kihnutetaan hissukseen ylös jotain tietä tai helppoa polkua ja sitten se varsinainen ajaminen tapahtuu alamäkeen reippalla vauhdilla. Ainakin täällä Tampereella harvoin pääsee tuohon tyyliin ajamaan vaan pääasiassa mennään joko tasaisella tai lyhyitä töppäreitä ylös alas ja vauhti on aika rauhallista. Eli pyörältä kaipaa myös sitä keveyttä ja käsiteltävyyttä tuollaisessa ajossa. Tällaiseen suomalaiseen ajoon tuntuu ns. trailipyörä istuvan parhaiten (joustoa 120-150mm, paino <13kg ).

Pointti tässä lähinnä se, että nykymallin enskakisat eroaa aika lailla siitä normaalista ajelusta ja siten myös pyörän kanssa joutuu tekemään kompromisseja, jos yhdellä haluaa selvitä. Näillä perusteilla itse valkkaisinkin jonkun 140-150mm joustavan trailipyörän sopivan loivalla ohjauskulmalla. Haaveena itsellä Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon  :Sarkastinen:  Tuollaisellakaan ei kovin paljon tarvitse enskakisoissa jarrutella, mutta myös se lenkkeily ja Tahkon kierto sujuu mukavasti.

Jos budjetti on riittävän iso niin sitten ei tietty ongelmaa ole  :Leveä hymy:  Hommaa joko kaksi pyörää tai sitten joku hiilarienskavehje kuten Remedy, Enduro, Nomad. Noista saanee sopivalla setupilla ihan riittävän kevyitä ja ketteriä myös lenkkeilyyn ja Tahkolle.

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Koska monet nyt miettii DH kuskien menestyksen kautta tätä  joustoratkaisun paremmuutta niin suora tilastoveto UCI World Rankingista.  Athertonin pyörähän oli SP, seuraavan kauden peli sitten vasta floating single-pivot..

Gee Atherton, Commencal Supreme DH 2010, Single-Pivot
Greg Minnaar, Santa Cruz V10, VPP
Aaron Gwin, Yeti 303 DH, "Kisko-perä"
Samuel Blenkinsop, Lapierre DH920, Floating BB Pendbox, SP-sovellus
Marc Beaumont, GT Fury, Floating Bottom Bracket, SP-sovellus
Nick Beer, Scott Gambler 11, Multi-Pivot Linkage system, SP-sovellus
Steve Smith, Evil Revolt, DW Link
Cameron Cole, Lapiere DH920, Floating BB Pendbox, SP-sovellus
Brendan Fairclough, Specialized Demo, Horst
Damien Spagnolo, Mondraker Summum, Isolated rear triangle
Steve Peat, SC V10, VPP
Danny Hart, Giant Glory, VPP
Sam Hill, Specialized Demo, Horst, Suurin osa kautta loukkaantuneena!
Markus Pekoll, Solid Bikes Mission-9, Perinteinen Single-Pivot
Justin Leov, Trek Session 88 DH, ABP Floating Shock

15:sta  kärkikuskista 6:lla on ollut allaan jonkin sortin single-pivot  järjestelmä joista ainoastaan Commencal, Solid-Bikes ja Scott edustavat tätä  perinteisintä Orange-Linjaa. Tarviiko enää enempää perusteluja  minkälainen perä on myös Suomi-enduron alamäkipätkille se paras.

Se,  että iskaria speksaamalla single-pivoteistakin saa varmaan enemmän irti  ei kuitenkaan millään tavalla vaikuta perän toimintaa jarrutuksissa.  Ihan yhtä lailla kaikki muutkin pyörät muuttuvat ominaisuuksiltaan  herkummiksi kun speksataan esim. DHX3:sta RC4:een, Elka Stage 5:een tai  CDBB:iin. Tuo perän epätoivottu toimintahan on siis "iskarin pakkautuminen" peräkkäisten iskujen johdosta jolloin se menettää kykynsä absorboida iskuja joka ilmenee "perän jaloille potkimisena". Tästä seuraa pidon menetys ja "tilanteet" kovavauhtisissa käännöksissä, jotka etenkin lukkopolkimilla jättää mieluummin kokeilematta. 

edit. Radonissa näyttäs olevan toi horst-SP ratkaisu jossa alin nivelpiste on taka-akselin alapuolella. Varmasti kokeilemisen arvoinen vekotin.
edit. 1.1 Loppujen lopuksihan se on sitten kuskista kiinni, että kuinka kovaa siellä mennään. Viime kesänä nähtiin Les Getsissä kun Fabien Barel tykitti jäykkäperäisellä 3 x kovempaa mäessä kuin kukaan muu alamäkimies.
edit. 1.2 Korjattiin räikeitä asiavirheitä

----------


## Patrik

> Eli pyörällä ei loppujen lopuksi ollut niin suurta merkitystä? Näinhän se tuntuu DH puolellakin olevan, että samat tyypit dominoivat millä vain pyörällä...



Parhaat ajaa podiumille sillä mitä sponssi tarjoaa, me muut haetaan epätoivosesti tasotusta kalustolla.

----------


## EsaJ

Sen verta lusikkaa soppaan, että eikös tommoset 160mm joustot ala olla tarpeen, vasta tuolla ulkomaisissa kisoissa, kuten tässä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPp4...eature=related ???

----------


## sakuvaan

> Sen verta lusikkaa soppaan, että eikös tommoset 160mm joustot ala olla tarpeen, vasta tuolla ulkomaisissa kisoissa, kuten tässä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPp4...eature=related ???



Kumpi tuli ensin muna vai kana tilanne?

Jos haluaa hyvät loivat kulmat ja pystyn stulatolpan kulman niin pelit alkaa olla järjestään 160mm joustolla.

Ainoa mitä tulee ekana mieleen on Five pitkällä keulalla ja Bansheen Spitfire joissa on takana vähemmän kuin 160mm joustoa.

----------


## mehukatti

Eikös Suomen enskakisat oo aika samanlaista settiä kuin ulkomaillakin, mutta eekoot jää lyhyemmiksi kun täältä ei löydy vuoria. Joten ihan samat pyörät täälläkin toimii ja 160mm on aika yleinen valinta. Mutta loppupeleissä jokainen laittaa itelleen sellaisen pelin, jolla mielestään on nopein noilla pätkillä. Jos esim. 140mm mielestäsi tukee parhaiten omia vahvuuksiasi ja ajotyyliäsi, niin laita sellainen.

----------


## EsaJ

Kiitos, no further questions  :Vink:

----------


## Torspo

> Sen verta lusikkaa soppaan, että eikös tommoset 160mm joustot ala olla tarpeen, vasta tuolla ulkomaisissa kisoissa, kuten tässä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPp4...eature=related ???



Tämä nyt on tämmöstä nimillä kikkailua, mutta esim tuolta voi tutkia saksalaisten käsityksiä "super-enduro" -pyöristä. Eli pyörä tyyliin Liteville 901 ja 180-200mm joustoa.  Siihen en nyt ota kantaa että mikä mihinkin ajoon sopii parhaiten.
 :Hymy:

----------


## zeizei

Suomen pannukakkuprofiilissa vaan harmittaa, että nuo pitkäjoustoiset enskavehkeet menee vähän "hukkaan" lenkkikäytössä. Lähinnähän tämä on persaukisten ongelma, kun ei pysty useampaa pyörää pitämään  :Vink:  , mutta olishan sen mukavaa, kun voisi takapihalta lähteä kipuamaan vuorta ylös ja sitten tunnin päästä tykittää sen alas ja toistaa tarpeen mukaan  :Hymy:  Vuoristoon nuo AM/Enduro -vehkeet sopii kuitenkin parhaiten. Siellä mennään yleensä joko ylös tai alas, jolloin nuo kiipeämistä auttavat ratkaisut palvelevat paremmin. Kinnataan ensin mummorattaalla tietä pitkin ylös ja sitten aletaan ajamaan. Suomen vuorettomassa, mutta epätasaisessa maastossa toimii kyllä mukavammin vähän kevyempi laitos, joka on näppärä käsitellä pienissä kinkamissa. Ei voi odottaa, että ajaminen alkaa vasta alamäessä tai nautinnosta katoaa aika paljon. Tällä tarkoitan tuollaista 120-150mm ja max 13kg trailitäpäriä.

No saa nyt nähdä olenko tätä mieltä vielä keväällä, kun on enskakäyttöön speksatulla vehkeelläkin kilsoja alla. Jääkö se lähinnä hauskanpito- ja kisapyöräksi ja lenkit ajetaan 29erilla. Jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## EsaJ

> Suomen pannukakkuprofiilissa vaan harmittaa, että nuo pitkäjoustoiset enskavehkeet menee vähän "hukkaan" lenkkikäytössä. Lähinnähän tämä on persaukisten ongelma, kun ei pysty useampaa pyörää pitämään  , mutta olishan sen mukavaa, kun voisi takapihalta lähteä kipuamaan vuorta ylös ja sitten tunnin päästä tykittää sen alas ja toistaa tarpeen mukaan  Vuoristoon nuo AM/Enduro -vehkeet sopii kuitenkin parhaiten. Siellä mennään yleensä joko ylös tai alas, jolloin nuo kiipeämistä auttavat ratkaisut palvelevat paremmin. Kinnataan ensin mummorattaalla tietä pitkin ylös ja sitten aletaan ajamaan. Suomen vuorettomassa, mutta epätasaisessa maastossa toimii kyllä mukavammin vähän kevyempi laitos, joka on näppärä käsitellä pienissä kinkamissa. Ei voi odottaa, että ajaminen alkaa vasta alamäessä tai nautinnosta katoaa aika paljon. Tällä tarkoitan tuollaista 120-150mm ja max 13kg trailitäpäriä.
> 
> No saa nyt nähdä olenko tätä mieltä vielä keväällä, kun on enskakäyttöön speksatulla vehkeelläkin kilsoja alla. Jääkö se lähinnä hauskanpito- ja kisapyöräksi ja lenkit ajetaan 29erilla. Jää nähtäväksi.



+1 ihan samaa mieltä..... Paitti toi 29er  :Vink: 

Esa

----------


## AK-87

Tahkotaan nyt vielä vähän lisää...  :Hymy: 

Mulla on siis alunperin satanelkytä millinen runko, Pitch 2010. Perinteiseen enskaan, ts. tekniseen tasamaa-ajoon tuntui sopivan kulmien ja joustomatkan puolesta oikein hyvin. Alkuperäiset kulmat oli jokseenkin 67 ja 73. Alamäkipuoli alkoi kuitenkin kiinnostamaan enemmän ja enemmän, kuten myös hissienskaa varten virittely. Keulaksi tuuppasin 160mm Lyrikin ja vielä ois tulossa offset redut takaiskariin. Myös stemmi lyheni ja stonga leveni. Tehdyt muutokset toivat pyörään juuri haettuja ominaisuuksia loiventuneiden kulmien ja jämäkämmän keulan vuoksi. Tulevat redut loiventaa keulaa vielä pikkaisen ja samalla keskiö tipahtaa vähän. Ei malttais odotella ensi kesän kisoja  :Hymy: 

Porukkalenkeillähän (normienskaa) tuo ei ole enää ihan yhtä näppärä ja tarkka, mutta ei se oo mua haitannut. Meneepä kivikoiden yli huolettoman lennokkaasti. Tiukoissa paikoissa tietty vähän ahistaa enemmän kuin alkuperäisillä spekseillä.

----------


## EsaJ

Siis oonko ymmärtänyt oikein, että on 2 erityyppistä enskaa, näitä hissienskoja, ja ns. "tasamaaenskoja"? Videoita, mitä oon katellu, oon näjemmä törmännyt näihin tasamaa, kuten Turku yms.... Huomasin Laajavuoren tuossa äsken, ja onhan siellä jo vähän yritystä, mutta silti polkemistakin...

----------


## zeizei

> Porukkalenkeillähän (normienskaa) tuo ei ole enää ihan yhtä näppärä ja tarkka, mutta ei se oo mua haitannut.



Meilläpäin ei porukkalenkeillä pysy kyydissä, jos pyörät on 26", niissä on nappuloita ja takana on joustoa. Joko Izmo karkaa horisonttiin tai huutaa selän takana isoa eturatasta  :Leveä hymy:  

Noh vakavasti otettuna izmo karkaa horisonttiin pyörästä riippumatta, mutta tykkään itsekin ajella välillä vähän pidempään ja tasaisempaa maastoa, jolloin enskavehje on auttamatta väärä väline. Eikä siinä mitään. Olen hyväksynyt, että pyöriä on eri tarkoituksiin enkä yritä valehdella itselleni, että yhdellä kyllä pärjää (tai toki pärjää, muttei ole hauskaa. Tai no on hauskaa, muttei niin hauskaa kuin jollain muulla välineellä...)  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

> Meilläpäin ei porukkalenkeillä pysy kyydissä, jos pyörät on 26", niissä on nappuloita ja takana on joustoa.



Taitaa olla keskinopeudet vähän eri luokkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Musashi

Vähän nyt tuntuu että liioitellaan tuota tasamaan ja ylämäen tuskaa enskapyörällä ajettaessa. Ihan mukavan leppoisaa se on kun ei ota paineita vauhdin pitämisestä. Itse olen koittanut ajella nyt myös XC-pyörällä työmatkojani tässä ja jotenkin tuo Femma vaan tuntuu paljon kivemmalta siihenkin käyttöön vaikka vauhtia ei ihan niin helppo ole ylläpitää. Ja varsinkin lumella/sohjossa se vakaus miellytti kovasti. XC-fillari tuntuu surkealta ja hengenvaaralliselta rimpulalta pahassa kelissä ja maastossa.

----------


## Itsok

Samaa mieltä edellisen kirjoittajan mielestä. Turha mussutusta enskapyörän soveltumattomuudesta lenkkipyöräksi. Vaikka tallista löytyy alle 12 kg stumpjumper fsr, niin silti varmaan yli 80% lenkeistä tulee ajettua tuolla yli 16 kilosella 180 mm joustavalla jyrällä. Hyvin nousee ylämäet, toki vauhdit on melko rauhallisia.

----------


## drop

Mä ajan Uzzilla työmatkatkin, takana 7" asento, edessä vain 170mm joustoa. Meno on enemmän renkaista kuin joustosta riippuvaista, tahmeilla kumeilla ei rulllaa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Ei tosiaan pidä tuijottaa noihin joustomatkojen milleihin turhan tiukasti. Eka 5" joustava enskapyörä oli itsellä vuoden -98 SM-sarjassa ja sen jälkeen on tallista tuon tapainen pyörä löytynyt aikalailla aina. Siinä määrin mukavia pelejähän nuo 5-6" joustopyörät ovat normaalissa ajelussa, porukkalenkeillä jne. että aika poikkeuksetta XC-kisapyörät ovat jääneet talliin odottelemaan niitä kisoja. Ylämäissä meno ei tietenkään ole yhtä räväkkää ja hiki meinaa nousta otsalle herkemmin, mutta toisaalta tasavauhtisessa polkuajelussa pidemmät joustot&pieni lisäpaino eivät kyllä ahdista ollenkaan ja plussana alamäissä on hauskempaa. Kannattaa tosiaan kokeilla ja opetella fiksuin ajotyyli pitkäjoustoiselle fillarille, ennenkuin tyrmää ajatusta tuon tyyppisestä pyörästä aivan suoralta kädeltä.

----------


## zeizei

> Vähän nyt tuntuu että liioitellaan tuota tasamaan ja ylämäen tuskaa enskapyörällä ajettaessa. Ihan mukavan leppoisaa se on kun ei ota paineita vauhdin pitämisestä. Itse olen koittanut ajella nyt myös XC-pyörällä työmatkojani tässä ja jotenkin tuo Femma vaan tuntuu paljon kivemmalta siihenkin käyttöön vaikka vauhtia ei ihan niin helppo ole ylläpitää. Ja varsinkin lumella/sohjossa se vakaus miellytti kovasti. XC-fillari tuntuu surkealta ja hengenvaaralliselta rimpulalta pahassa kelissä ja maastossa.



Femmahan (vaikkakin raskaimmasta päästä) meneekin tuohon trailikategoriaan, joka juurikin sopii mielestäni parhaiten Suomimaastoon lenkkivehkeeksi. Kisakelposeksi laitetun 6"-7" enskapyörän paino on kuitenkin lähempänä 15kg. 26" XC-vehkeelle en itsekään juuri mitään käyttöä keksisi. Ongelmana en myöskään noilla raskailla pyörillä pidä nousemista. Se kyllä onnistuu, kun ei kiirehdi. Enemmän pitkästä joustosta ja painosta kärsii käsiteltävyys hitaassa vauhdissa.





> Samaa mieltä edellisen kirjoittajan mielestä. Turha mussutusta enskapyörän soveltumattomuudesta lenkkipyöräksi. Vaikka tallista löytyy alle 12 kg stumpjumper fsr, niin silti varmaan yli 80% lenkeistä tulee ajettua tuolla yli 16 kilosella 180 mm joustavalla jyrällä. Hyvin nousee ylämäet, toki vauhdit on melko rauhallisia.



Sun reidet onkin tuplasti paksummat kuin mulla  :Vink:  Mutta ei enskavehjekään ole toki soveltumaton lenkkivehkeeksi ja makuasioita nää tietty on, mutta uskon edelleen, että jos yksi pitää valita niin paras ja monipuolisin lenkkivehje on tuommoin kuvaamani trailipyörä. Sitä on kevyt käsitellä ahtaissa paikoissa, teknisissä nousuissa ja kallioportaissa, se kiipeää kohtuu hyvin eikä sillä juurikaan tartte himmailla alamäissäkään, kun kevyempi suojavarustuskin rajoittaa vauhtia. Voin syödä sanani sitten, kun saan sen enskavehkeen ja jätän lenkkipyörän pölyttymään, mutten usko näin käyvän. Uskon, että lyhyet eli alle 2h lenkit tulee ajeltua enskavehkeellä nautiskellen ja pitkät eli yli 3h lenkit lenkkipyörällä nautiskellen.

Kukin ajakoon haluamallaan välineellä ja haluamallaan tyylillä, mutta ei niitä pyörämalleja syyttä valmisteta useampaan käyttötarkoitukseen.

Tiivistettynä vielä väärinkäsitysten ja lynkkaamisen välttämiseksi  :Hymy: 
-enska on mun suosikkijuttu ja se paras ja kallein pyörä tulee olemaan siihen tarkoitettu ~170mm joustava pyörä
-enska/AM -pyörät on parhaimmillaan vuoristossa, käykää vaikka koittamassa
-enskapyörillä voi ajaa myös ylämäkeen ja tasamaalla kuolematta ja se voi olla jopa hauskaa
-ym. tarkoitukseen on kuitenkin parempiakin välineitä
-Suomimaastoon _lenkkivehkeeksi_ sopii mielestäni parhaiten ~5" joustava ja 11-13kg painava 26"-trailipyörä tai ehkä joku 29-täpäri.

----------


## AK-87

> Siis oonko ymmärtänyt oikein, että on 2 erityyppistä enskaa, näitä hissienskoja, ja ns. "tasamaaenskoja"? Videoita, mitä oon katellu, oon näjemmä törmännyt näihin tasamaa, kuten Turku yms.... Huomasin Laajavuoren tuossa äsken, ja onhan siellä jo vähän yritystä, mutta silti polkemistakin...



Zuumailes vaikka sivulta 10 tästä säikeestä kuokan linkkaamia hissienskavideoita. Tuota "vähän yritystä, mutta silti polkemista" -juttua en ihan ymmärtänyt?

----------


## Henkka.k

Noista YT pyöristä ku oli puhetta niin kannattaa eka tarkistaa paljonko runko painaa ennen kuin ostaa että ei tule yllätyksenä kun ne on aika raskaita. Luin että YT Noton runko 3900g ilmaiskarilla. Joten pelkkä runko on varmaan noin 3500g. Nykyään on alumiinisia DH runkoja mitkä painaa vähemmän ja varmaan aika paljon alumiinisia enska runkoja mitkä on puol kiloo vähemmän.

----------


## Musashi

> Femmahan (vaikkakin raskaimmasta päästä) meneekin tuohon trailikategoriaan, joka juurikin sopii mielestäni parhaiten Suomimaastoon lenkkivehkeeksi.



Ah joo. Totta puhut. Enskakisoissa noita Femmoja vaan tuntuu olevan melkoisen paljon skabailemassa, mutta trailipyörähän se toki on.

----------


## drop

Eiköhän se suomen enska kuitenkin ole trali-ajoa, ainakin Helsingin Enduro kisat ovat aina olleet niillä samoilla poluilla mitä muutenkin ajelen...

En tiedä miten hyvin suomessa toi liian tiukka kategorisointi toimii, jopa eteläsuomen DH rinteet ovat aikamoisia nyppylöitä. Toki DH-mäistä löytyy sitten oikeasti jyrkkää rinnettä, mutta videoiden perusteella enska-kisoja ei niissä ajeta vaan hissi-enskan pointtina on enemmänkin vähän suurempi korkeusero lähdön ja maalin välillä, polut kuitenkin aika samanlaista "trailia".

----------


## mehukatti

Ite oon ajanut lenkkejä ihan tyytyväisenä NomadC:llä, ei oo tuntunut liian raskaalta enkä oo jäänyt porukkalenkeilläkään jälkeen. Mutta riippuu varmaan sitten siitä, että millaisissa porukoissa ajelee. Jos muilla on succicset, niin silloin enskapyörä on luultavasti liian painava sille lenkille.

----------


## AK-87

Hissienskassa ei toistaiseksi ole ajettu kovin jyrkkiä kohtia, mutta kamera kyllä hämää. Videoista on vaikea nähdä minkäänlaisia korkeuseroja.

----------


## zeizei

Kyllä noissa hissienskakisoissa on ollut jo aika vauhdikkaitakin pätkiä, jollaisia harvoin tulee vastaan lenkeillä. Vaikka mäet on pieniä niin kyllä ne vauhdilta ja haastavuudeltaan on parhaimmillaan ihan vertailukelpoisia ainakin Etelä-Espanjan vuoristopätkille, mistä on muutamalta reissulta kokemusta. Ja on siellä muutama ihan jyrkähkökin paikka ollut ja jopa hyppyjä  :Hymy: 





> Mutta riippuu varmaan sitten siitä, että millaisissa porukoissa ajelee. Jos muilla on succicset, niin silloin enskapyörä on luultavasti liian painava sille lenkille.



OT:

Asiahan on juurikin näin. Ajokultturista se on aika pitkälti kiinni, mikä on se sopivin väline. Tätä on mietitty useammankin tahon kanssa, miten erilainen maastopyöräkulttuuri Tampereella on esim. PK-seutuun, Jyväskylään tai Vaasaan verrattuna. Näkyy myös erittäin hyvin enskakisojen osallistujalistoista. Parhaassakin tapauksessa on Tampereelta ollut alle viisi osallistujaa, normaalisti 1-2. Naapuri Kangasalakin ollut paremmin edustettuna. Marakisoissa on taas seurakavereita sankoin joukoin. No tilanne paranee kuitenkin enskan osalta täälläkin koko ajan ja toivotaan, että saadaan ensi kaudeksi taas muutama uusi kuski mukaan kisoihinkin asti. Tuntuu kuitenkin olevan helpompi löytää innostuneita DH-henkisistä kuin lenkkiporukoista.

----------


## AK-87

> Kyllä noissa hissienskakisoissa on ollut jo aika vauhdikkaitakin pätkiä ... Ja on siellä muutama ihan jyrkähkökin paikka ollut ja jopa hyppyjä 
> OT:
> Tuntuu kuitenkin olevan helpompi löytää innostuneita DH-henkisistä kuin lenkkiporukoista.



No juu, muutamat n. viiden metrin mittaiset jyrkät kohdat (mikä on kyllä musta lajille aika sopivaa ja ominaista)  :Hymy:  Hypyt tuo kyllä mukavaa lisämaustetta, kunhan ne pysyy sellaisina, ettei arempia pomppijoita pelotella pois lähtölistoilta.

Niin tuntuu, että mäkimiehet lähtee äkseekuskeja helpommin hissienskailemaan. Ja tulipa tuosta mieleen, että Jyskylän DH-kuskeista osa oli sitä mieltä, että Laajavuoren DH/FR baanoille on parempi väline 180 millinen ja kevyehkö FR-laite, kuin täysiverinen 200mm tuplakruunutykki. Tästähän voidaan johtaa se, että kyllä hissienskaan pitäisi riittää 160 milliä per pää, vaikka 180 millisiäkin kolistimia kisoissa näkyy. Kun joustovarat kasvaa, niin responsiivisuus ja näppäryys alkaa kadota.

----------


## Henkka.k

> Asiahan on juurikin näin. Ajokultturista se on aika pitkälti kiinni, mikä on se sopivin väline. Tätä on mietitty useammankin tahon kanssa, miten erilainen maastopyöräkulttuuri Tampereella on esim. PK-seutuun, Jyväskylään tai Vaasaan verrattuna. Näkyy myös erittäin hyvin enskakisojen osallistujalistoista. Parhaassakin tapauksessa on Tampereelta ollut alle viisi osallistujaa, normaalisti 1-2. Naapuri Kangasalakin ollut paremmin edustettuna. Marakisoissa on taas seurakavereita sankoin joukoin. No tilanne paranee kuitenkin enskan osalta täälläkin koko ajan ja toivotaan, että saadaan ensi kaudeksi taas muutama uusi kuski mukaan kisoihinkin asti. Tuntuu kuitenkin olevan helpompi löytää innostuneita DH-henkisistä kuin lenkkiporukoista.



Tampereella kannattas aloittaa enska yhteis lenkit samaan tyyliin kuin siellä pyörii xc lenkit. Kyllä siellä enska kuskeja on. Mtbcentre on kai jotain yhteislenkkejä viritelly...

----------


## Musashi

> Tampereella kannattas aloittaa enska yhteis lenkit samaan tyyliin kuin siellä pyörii xc lenkit. Kyllä siellä enska kuskeja on. Mtbcentre on kai jotain yhteislenkkejä viritelly...



No tämä oliskin mainiota. Yhteislenkit vaan pitäisi saada tiedoteltua isommalle porukalle. Vai onko tarkoituskin vain ajella hyvien tuttujen kanssa kenties? Mulla myös tarkoituksena ensi kesänä lähteä enskakisoihin kaatuilemaan. Ainakin kokeilemaan. Jotenkin vaan olevinaan iso kynnys lähteä näin "kylmiltään" mukaan kun ei lajista juuri mitään tiedä tai en ketään harrastajia tunne.

----------


## AK-87

> No tämä oliskin mainiota. Yhteislenkit vaan pitäisi saada tiedoteltua isommalle porukalle. Vai onko tarkoituskin vain ajella hyvien tuttujen kanssa kenties? Mulla myös tarkoituksena ensi kesänä lähteä enskakisoihin kaatuilemaan. Ainakin kokeilemaan. Jotenkin vaan olevinaan iso kynnys lähteä näin "kylmiltään" mukaan kun ei lajista juuri mitään tiedä tai en ketään harrastajia tunne.



Oisko hyvä idea perustaa säie aiheesta "Ensimmäistä kertaa enskakisoihin!" tjsp? Musashi?  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Oisko hyvä idea perustaa säie aiheesta "Ensimmäistä kertaa enskakisoihin!" tjsp? Musashi?



Olisi hyvä. 
Nimim. Ensikaudella ekaa kertaa enskaan.

----------


## zeizei

> Tampereella kannattas aloittaa enska yhteis lenkit samaan tyyliin kuin siellä pyörii xc lenkit. Kyllä siellä enska kuskeja on. Mtbcentre on kai jotain yhteislenkkejä viritelly...







> No tämä oliskin mainiota. Yhteislenkit vaan pitäisi saada tiedoteltua isommalle porukalle. Vai onko tarkoituskin vain ajella hyvien tuttujen kanssa kenties?



Osittain kyse onkin ollut juuri tiedotuksen ja organisoinnin puutteesta, jolloin ne vähäiset ajajat ei välttämättä ole oikein löytäneet toisiaan, mutta tätä tilannetta yritetään kyllä parantaa, jolloin saadaan uusille naamoillekin vähän lajia tutuksi.

Mutta se tästä OT:sta mun puolesta. Menee jo niin kauas aiheesta, että jatketaan ennemmin sitä pyöräspeksausta tässä ketjussa  :Hymy:  Kuume nousee, kun oman uuden välineen ETA on enää alle 2kk.

----------


## vuohi

> Olisi hyvä. 
> Nimim. Ensikaudella ekaa kertaa enskaan.



Ja täällä toinen samanlainen. Jotain enduro-toimintaa olisi kyllä kiva saada/järkätä tampereelle, itse olen nyt sen muutaman viikon mitä itsellä enduro pyörä on ollut varmaan joka toinen päivä käynyt jonkun lenkin yksin heittämässä. Olis vaihteen vuoks kiva ajaa jollain porukalla mutta ei oikeen noi kymmenien kilometrien näännytys ajot inspiroi mitä täällä näyttää kaikki kimppa lenkit olevan. Tietenkin turha se on huudella että järkätkää kun voihan sitä itsekkin ihan yhtä hyvin järkätä jos tuntuu että olisi kiinnostunutta porukkaa.

----------


## Itsok

Offtopicia vielä hieman lisää treelta. Reilu vuosi sitten keskusteltiin seurassa, kun ehdotin wirallisia enduro-viikkolenkkejä. Silloin kuulemma ei ollut tällaisille tarvetta, tämän vuoden syyskokouksessa en enää edes viitsinyt ehdottaa, kun en ollut silloin halukas alkaa näitä järjestämään ja vetämään säännöllisesti. 
Ajatusta kuitenkin oli viime kesänä että olisin edes huudellut endurotyyppisistä lenkeistä yhteislenkkeihin, mutta ei sitten tullut montaa kertaa kuitenkaan mainittua. Koko sulanmaan ajan näitä lenkkejä muutaman kaverin kanssa on ajettu muutamia kertoja viikossa kaupissa.

Tulevalle ajokaudelle voisi tietty yrittää saada aikaiseksi viikottaisen endurotyyppisen yhteislenkin. Täytyykin laittaa harkintaan ja miettiä sopivaa viikonpäivää ja aloitusaikaa...
Ehkäpä tännekin saadaan vielä enskakulttuuria kehittymään parin vuoden aikana. Tyhjästä se ei synny, jonkun on jostain aloitettava. Aina ei vaan pitäisi sanoa, että jonkun vaan pitäisi katoa peiliin (mm. minunkin) ja laitettava asiat pyörimään.

----------


## twentyniner

Enskalenkeillä ei synny tarpeeksi kilometrejä  Kilometrikisaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Padi

Itsekin olisin kiinnostunut enskaseurasta PK-seudulla, ja enköhän minäkin ala käydä parissa kisassa ensi vuonna nyt kun tulee vielä tänä vuonna uutta kalustoa alle (näillä näkymin 2012 spessu Enduro Comp, voitte tosin vielä vaikuttaa valintaani pistämällä ehdotuksia suurinpiirtein samanlaisista paketeista.)

----------


## groovyholmes

Kun kerran manse ot on täällä niin tähän haluan kommentoida, että ensimmäisen oman full susserin mielenkiinto on myös kääntynyt tätä enduroa kohtaan, joten henk. koht. olisin todella iloinen jos noita vedettyjä viikkolenkkejä tänne saataisiin!
Siis ensi ajokaudelle ku o filo valmis:-)

----------


## zeizei

Vielä yksi kommentti Tampere OT:ta. Seuratkaa aiheesta kiinnostuneet Yhteislenkit Tampereella -ketjua niin huudellaan siellä, jos jotain enskahenkistä on tarjolla. Talvella varmaan rajoittuu alamäkiharjoitteluun mm. Mustavuoressa ja hauskanpitoon Leinola Bike Parkissa ja Pehkusuolla, mutta koitetaan keväällä aktivoitua sitten enemmänkin.

----------


## AK-87

> Itsekin olisin kiinnostunut enskaseurasta PK-seudulla, ja enköhän minäkin ala käydä parissa kisassa ensi vuonna nyt kun tulee vielä tänä vuonna uutta kalustoa alle (näillä näkymin 2012 spessu Enduro Comp, voitte tosin vielä vaikuttaa valintaani pistämällä ehdotuksia suurinpiirtein samanlaisista paketeista.)



Mähän olen hyvä neuvoja, kun en itekään tiiä mikä olisi hyvä fillari seuraavaksi... mutta neuvon nyt kuitenkin  :Leveä hymy:  Enduro Comp on hyvä perusvalinta, joten muita "perusvaihtoehtoja" olisi mun listalla ainakin Mondraker Dune R ja Orange Five. Mun mielestä noista kolmesta Spessussa on kuitenkin kisaisimmat palikat ja geometriakin mun makuun eniten. Omassa Spessussa ei ole ollut laadun puolesta mitään itkemistä, kuski nyt sais olla pikkasen taitavampi ja kovakuntoisempi...

----------


## drop

Spessujen kohdalla katselisin myös tarjouksia 2011 malleista, niitä kun voi löytyä 50% alennuksella eikä ero liene suuri.

----------


## Torspo

Tätä ketjua kun lukee, niin tulee mieleen että onko muita tekijöitä kuin spessu ja orange...



Tein nopeesti tutkimuksen ja huomasin että muitakin olis, esim:

Trek
Mondraker

Jätin ilmeisimmät pois ja ne jotka unohdin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## sakuvaan

Voihan sitä kopypastaa vaikka kaikki merkit threadiin mutta siksi noista tietyistä merkeistä puhutaan paljon koska niillä on

1) Myyjät/edustus suomessa
2) Ajokokemuksia löytyy

----------


## Torspo

> Voihan sitä kopypastaa vaikka kaikki merkit threadiin mutta siksi noista tietyistä merkeistä puhutaan paljon koska niillä on
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Myyjät/edustus suomessa
> 2) Ajokokemuksia löytyy



Sehän on selvä että nuo ovat ne suurimmat syyt, halusin vain muistuttaa että on muitakin vaihtoehtoja olemassa.

----------


## Patrik

> Vielä yksi kommentti Tampere OT:ta. Seuratkaa aiheesta kiinnostuneet Yhteislenkit Tampereella -ketjua niin huudellaan siellä, jos jotain enskahenkistä on tarjolla. Talvella varmaan rajoittuu alamäkiharjoitteluun mm. Mustavuoressa ja hauskanpitoon Leinola Bike Parkissa ja Pehkusuolla, mutta koitetaan keväällä aktivoitua sitten enemmänkin.



Perustakaa vaan rohkeesti oma "Endurohenkiset lenkit Tampereen seudulla"-ketju!

----------


## drop

> Sehän on selvä että nuo ovat ne suurimmat syyt, halusin vain muistuttaa että on muitakin vaihtoehtoja olemassa.



Ei tuntematon merkki muutu vaihtoehdoksi vain sillä että se on listassa ilman minkäänlaista analyysiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Padi

> Spessujen kohdalla katselisin myös tarjouksia 2011 malleista, niitä kun voi löytyä 50% alennuksella eikä ero liene suuri.



Noita ei tahdo enää löytyä L tai XL kokoisina, harmi sinänsä kun eroa on vain jarruissa ja kumeissa :/ No ainakin siskot eivät narise väristä  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta katotaan vielä, minulle olisi tärkeä just tuo suomalainen edustus noitten takuu hommien kanssa, myös se että pääsee koeajamaan ennen ostopäätöstä on tärkeätä. Dune R:kin olisi varmaan oiva vaihtoehto mutta onko se todella niitten ekstra 300€:n arvoinen verrattuna Spessuun? 2011 malleja kun ei enää tuostakaan mallista tule vastaan.
//Anteeksi jos on vaikeasti ymmärrettävää tekstiä, puhelimella ei ainakaan minulla muuta synny  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## AK-87

Mä en maksaisi Dunesta 300e enempää kuin Endurosta. Dunessahan on Foxin nokka, siksipä ne siitä voisi enemmän haluta korvausta. Toisaalta Spessussa on sitten pykälää parempi vaihteisto ja paremmat jarrut. Ehkä jonkun mielestä Fox on Rokkaria 300e parempi.

----------


## Musashi

Tuolta Dune RR melko halvalla:

http://www.mtbcentre.fi/news.php?news=325

----------


## Padi

> Tuolta Dune RR melko halvalla:
> 
> http://www.mtbcentre.fi/news.php?news=325



Katoin just samaa, en tiedä tosin milloin ehtisin Tampereella ja silloin kun ehdin niin ovat varmaan jo loppuneet, harmi sinänsä kun tuolla olisi niitä molempia minulle sopivia kokoja (XL ja L), no katsotaan jos ehditään.

----------


## drop

> Mä en maksaisi Dunesta 300e enempää kuin Endurosta. Dunessahan on Foxin nokka, siksipä ne siitä voisi enemmän haluta korvausta. Toisaalta Spessussa on sitten pykälää parempi vaihteisto ja paremmat jarrut. Ehkä jonkun mielestä Fox on Rokkaria 300e parempi.



Siis lyrik vai? Eikös endurossa ole joku custom Lyrik paskoilla sisuksilla?

----------


## AK-87

> Siis lyrik vai? Eikös endurossa ole joku custom Lyrik paskoilla sisuksilla?



Ainakaan Spessun sivuilla ei mainita customoinnista mitään keulan kohdalla. Mene ja tiedä.

MTBCentren tarjous Dune RR:stä on kyllä kohdillaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## Juskola

> Noita ei tahdo enää löytyä L tai XL kokoisina, harmi sinänsä kun eroa on vain jarruissa ja kumeissa



Mountain Bike Shopissa näyttää olevan 2011 Enduro Comp L-koko hintaan E 2,250. http://www.mountainbikeshop.fi/tarjoukset.html

Edit: Näyttää olevan myös Pyörähuolto.comissa L:nä.

----------


## drop

> Ainakaan Spessun sivuilla ei mainita customoinnista mitään keulan kohdalla. Mene ja tiedä.
> 
> MTBCentren tarjous Dune RR:stä on kyllä kohdillaan!



Mun ymmärtääkseni niissä on ollut jotain Lyrik IS ja R malleja jotka ovat vaimennokseltaan huonompia kuin Mission Control / DH. Säätömahdollisuuksiakaan ei juurikaan ole.

----------


## Padi

Noniin, lauantaina menen Tampereelle jos niitä silloin vielä on, sormet ristissä.. Ainakin Pyörähuollossa oli nuo L runkoiset 2011 Endurot loppu, jos en syystä tai toisesta osta Mondrakeria niin käyn kysymässä tuolta MTB Shopista niitä viime vuoden malleja.

----------


## wiggum

> Perustakaa vaan rohkeesti oma "Endurohenkiset lenkit Tampereen seudulla"-ketju!



Vielä jatkan OT:ta. Täältä löytyy foorumi, jonne suosittelen kaikkia enskasta kiinnostuneita kirjautumaan. Olisi hienoa, jos saataisiin tuokin kanava laajempaan käyttöön! Yhteislenkit osio siellä on jo valmiina  :Hymy: 

Ja aiheesta. Spessuissa tuntuu olevan melkein joka osa jotenkin kustomoitu, joten kannattaa sitä myöskin tarkkailla. Esim juurikin nuo rokkarin keulat ovat melko karvalakkimalleja monesti.

----------


## zeizei

> Vielä jatkan OT:ta. Täältä löytyy foorumi, jonne suosittelen kaikkia enskasta kiinnostuneita kirjautumaan. Olisi hienoa, jos saataisiin tuokin kanava laajempaan käyttöön! Yhteislenkit osio siellä on jo valmiina



Tuo foorumi on tiedossa ja välillä tulee vilkaistuakin, mutta kun kaikki aika menee jo tällä foorumilla roikkumiseen  :Leveä hymy:  Noin yleisesti olen kyllä sillä kannalla, että parempi, jos asia löytyy yhdestä paikasta ja siinä mielessä tämä suurin foorumi on siihen paras. Eiköhän tänne mahdu kaikki pyöräilyn alalajit ihan hyvin. Toki tuo EBA:n foorumi on ihan paikallaan ebaan liittyvien asioiden hoitoon kuten kisajärjestelyt, ratatalkoot jne, mutta kyllä tällä foorumilla on suurempi yleisö tavoitettavissa, joten esim. kalustoasiat ja yhteislenkkijutut pitäisin täällä.

----------


## 1muri

Onkos Lapierren Spicystä kokemuksia...  Alamäkipuoltaa ei ainakaan ole kauheasti kehuttu?

Saisi nimittäin aika hyvään hintaan ylivuotisia tällä hetkellä

----------


## zeizei

Kokemuksia ei ole, mutta brittilehdistö on ainakin aika rakastunut:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...-316-11-41142/
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...y-516-12-45261

----------


## Hri

> Onkos Lapierren Spicystä kokemuksia...  Alamäkipuoltaa ei ainakaan ole kauheasti kehuttu?



Mitäköhän arvosteluja olet mahtanut lukea? Ainakin kaikki mitä itse on tullut läpi katsottua, niin lehdistä kuin netistäkin, puoltavat juuri tuota alaspäinviettävää ajoa.

----------


## 1muri

Freeride lehden arvosteluja aika pitkälti...     Tour 6/6, Trail 6/6, Park 3/6 oli arvosanoja...

Toisaalta testissä pari vuotta vanha malli, on saaattanut ominaisuudet parantua...

----------


## syklopaatti

Mulla taitaa valikoitua enska peliks Spessun enduro evo.
http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62191&scid=1100&scname=Mountai  n

Arvoin compin ja tuon evon välillä ja koska mulla on jo stumpjumpper lenkkipyöränä niin evolla lienee parempi ajaa hissiavusteista alamäkikaahailua.

Ainoo mikä vähän arveluttaa on nuo x-fusionin iskarit. Onko täällä kellään kokemuksia moisista.?
 Ihan positiivisia arvostelujahan ne on saaneet netissä ,mutta kuitenkin melko tuntematon (ainakin mulle) merkki arveluttaa.

Fillariosa näytti myyvän x-fusionin ilma keuloja ja iskareita joten ilmeisesti siellä sais ,ehkä huollettua nuo.

Onko mielipiteitä miksi tuo evo on huono/hyvä?? Onko jo överi enskaan?
Osat nyt ei mitään huippulaatua, sram x5 jne.. mutta niitähän voi aina päivittää.

----------


## AK-87

@syklopaatti: Hyvää Evossa on geometria, joka on kohtuu asianmukainen ja vähintäänkin kehityskelpoinen. Mun Pitch Compissa oli jokseenkin samanlaiset osat alunperin kuin tuossa Evossa ja kaikki on vaihtunu. Että sitä mieltä olen niistä. 

Pitsissä on X-Fusion 02 ilmaiskari, josta en oikein osaa valittaa, kun muista iskareista ei ole parkkipaikkapompotteluja enempää tuntumaa. Fillariosaa huoltaa X-Fusionit.

----------


## Tmh

> Freeride lehden arvosteluja aika pitkälti...     Tour 6/6, Trail 6/6, Park 3/6 oli arvosanoja...
> 
> Toisaalta testissä pari vuotta vanha malli, on saaattanut ominaisuudet parantua...



Progressiivisuuden puute on alamäki touhuissa vaivannut noita vanhempia vuosiakertoja kuulemma. Uusimpaan malliin on lisätty yksi linkku lisää korjaamaan tätä. En tiedä sitten onko Lapierre tehnyt samalla "Spessut" eli alkanut käyttämään omaa iskarikiinnitysviritystä kuluttajien harmiksi.

----------


## syklopaatti

> @syklopaatti: Hyvää Evossa on geometria, joka on kohtuu asianmukainen ja vähintäänkin kehityskelpoinen. Mun Pitch Compissa oli jokseenkin samanlaiset osat alunperin kuin tuossa Evossa ja kaikki on vaihtunu. Että sitä mieltä olen niistä. 
> 
> Pitsissä on X-Fusion 02 ilmaiskari, josta en oikein osaa valittaa, kun muista iskareista ei ole parkkipaikkapompotteluja enempää tuntumaa. Fillariosaa huoltaa X-Fusionit.



Jep. Osat ei minua huoleta kun mulla on varastossa xt kymppisatsin vaihtajat ja slx:n triggerit eli ne minä voin vaihtaa vaikka heti .

Menee taas vaikeeks tämä.
 Arveluttaa tuossahttp://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62191&scid=1100&scname=Mountai  n evon keulassa oleva x-fusionin jousi. Onko se sopivan jäykkä mulle jne... Painoo mulla on ajokamoissa n.90-92kg
Takaiskarissa näyttäs jousi olevan l-koossa 550. Ei mitään käryä onko sopiva minunpainoiselle.?

Pitäsköhän sittenkin säästää ja ostaa kerralla tämä.?
http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62193&scid=1100&scname=Mountai  n

Se on vaan melkein kaks tonnia kalliimpi. Onkohan järkee maksaa niinpaljon foxin joustosta ,hiilikuitukammista ja paremmista jarruista.?

Ettei oo liian helppoo niin taustalla kummittelee vielä enduro comp.
http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62189&scid=1100&scname=Mountai  n

Mietin vaan ,että mulla jokatapauksessa jää talliin stumjumpper niin onko tuo ilmajousituksella oleva enduro liian samanlainen kun normilenkit tulee varmaan stumpyllä poljettua.

Hakusessa siis pyörä jolla ajetaan pääsääntöisesti fullface päässä ,alaspäin ,mutta sillä pitäs pystyä polkemaan melko kivuttomasti mäen (puijo,neulamäki) päälle. :Sekaisin:  Myös enduro kisoihin sillä ois tarkoitus osallistua.
Spessua ajattelin siks kun paikallinen kauppias myy niitä ja haluais pyörän siltä ostaa. Jokatapauksessa suomesta pyörän pitäs ainakin olla.

Mitä mieltä arvon raati on näistä minun mietteistä ja onko mielessä jotain vielä sopivampaa pyörää minun tarpeisiin.
Auttakee...

----------


## mehukatti

Ainahan noi jousten jäykkyydet joutuu kattomaan kohilleen. Tosin esim. Spessulla taitaa olla pienemmissä koossa hiukan kevyemmät jouset ja isommissa taas hiukan jäykemmät. Mutta saattaa hyvinkin olla, että joudut tolla omalla painollasi vaihtamaan keulaan ja/tai iskariin jäykemmän jousen. Mutta ei pitäis olla mikään ongelma joko paikallisen kauppiaan, Fillariosan tai vaikka Interwebin kautta? Aika hurja kyllä toi Evon ja Expert Evon hintaero.. Itse ehkä kuitenkin laittaisin paremman, niin ei tarvis sitten lähteä päivityskierteeseen tai jossitella jälkeenpäin. Mutta tiukalla budjetilla varmasti tuo Evokin olisi riittävä.

----------


## Leku

Ei kyllä uskalla semmoista schpeschialischedia edes harkita, kun niistä kuuluu takuu lähtevän, kun asentaa itse etukiekon paikoilleen...

----------


## Shamus

Turun Foxcompissa on ainakin tuo comp ja evo hyllyssä...

----------


## Jooseppi

[QUOTE=syklopaatti;1752284]Jep. Osat ei minua huoleta kun mulla on varastossa xt kymppisatsin vaihtajat ja slx:n triggerit eli ne minä voin vaihtaa vaikka heti .

Menee taas vaikeeks tämä.
 Arveluttaa tuossahttp://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/...cname=Mountain evon keulassa oleva x-fusionin jousi. Onko se sopivan jäykkä mulle jne... Painoo mulla on ajokamoissa n.90-92kg
Takaiskarissa näyttäs jousi olevan l-koossa 550. Ei mitään käryä onko sopiva minunpainoiselle.?
QUOTE]

Fillariosa rupeaa diilaamaan noita xfusioneita, siellähän tuon voisi shimmata sinulle ja sinun ajotavoille sopivaksi? Hinta ei paha ole, satasen suurin piirtein. Mitä olen kuullut, niin hyvin pojat homman hoitaa. Itsekkin ajelen kuopion alueella, ja minulle on tulossa shimmattu xfusion.

----------


## syklopaatti

Tattista vastauksista.
Onneks kevääseen on aikaa niin saa rauhassa pähkäillä.
Yks vaihtoehto on runkosetti kun voimansiirto ja kiekot löytys jo omasta takaa. 
Saa nyt nähdä mitenkä se mieli vielä muuttuu.

----------


## AK-87

> Tattista vastauksista.
> Onneks kevääseen on aikaa niin saa rauhassa pähkäillä.
> Yks vaihtoehto on runkosetti kun voimansiirto ja kiekot löytys jo omasta takaa. 
> Saa nyt nähdä mitenkä se mieli vielä muuttuu.



Tunnen "tuskasi", onneks mulla on fillarin vaihtoon vielä vuosi aikaa. Tosin en varmaan aiemmin edes päätyisi ratkaisuun. En tiedä onko "Sitä Oikeaa" olemassa vai pitääkö vain valita paras mahdollinen ja opetella elämään sen kanssa, mahdollisesti suorittaa pieniä parannuksia heti alkutaipaleella...

----------


## Lare

Mulla on ollut Lapierren Spicy316 -11 Juhannuksesta asti ajossa. Mun exä oli Spessun Sx trail -05 ja ainakin sen Spicy kepittää alaspäin ajettaessa. Tosin niin kyllä muutenkin. Takaiskari tosiaan kaipaa vähän säätöä, mutta asian luulis korjaantuvan/paranevan esim. Fillariosan tuunauksella. Mä en ole omaani säädättänut kun taidan hommata tilalle jonkun vieterimallin.


Skiperfollahan noi -11 mallit on tosiaan puol ilmasia.

----------


## fillarinoob

Minäkin olen ostamassa/tilaamassa pikapuolin uutta pyörää ja se on tuommoinen 160 joustava enskaan soveltuva keinutuoli. Olen tässä jo melko pitkään nettiä selaillut ja katsellut parhaita vaihtoehtoja tuossa 2000-3000e hintaluokassa. Tiedän nyt suunnilleen mitä tuossa haarukassa voi pyörältään odottaa, mutta nyt on tärkeämpää saada se kunnon runko alle, osiahan voi aina ja helpommin päivittää  :Hymy: . tarkoitus siis ensikaudeksi (kesä) saada ja päästä ensimmäisiin enska kisoihin.
Tässä muutama vaihtoehto mitä tarkemmin olen  tiiraillut.

Canyon strive es 8.0

keula: Fox Factory 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm
takajousi: Fox rp2
Jarrut: Avid elixir 7
Vaihteisto: shimano xt
Hissitolppa: reverb

hinta: 2.700e


Cube fritzz sl 

Keula: Fox Factory 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm
Takajousi: Fox Factory Float RP23 BV 200x57mm length
Jarrut: formula the one
Vaihteisto: shimano xt ja slx
Hissitolppa: reverb

Radon slide ED 9.0
Keula: Fox factory 36 talas rlc fit
Takajousitus: FOx float rp23 boos valve
Jarrut: Shimano saint
Vaihteisto: shimano saint
hissitolppa: reverb

Siinä niitä oli ja nuo taitavat olla parhaat vaihtoehdot minun rahatilanteeseen. Se vähän mietityttää että radononissa on huippu osat, mutta mites tuo runko? Kun sen runkon nyt pitäisi miuluusti olla se joka pysyy ja jos tarvitsee joskus vaihtaa niin osia. Eipä sitä parasta ikinä löydy, toisessa on aina jotain erilaista ja parempaa, ja kun vielä rahapussi kanittaa vastaan niin ei voi olla parasta. Joku pitäisi valita...

----------


## syklopaatti

Heitetään vielä musta hevonen kehiin. Canyon Torgue. Uskomatonta osaa kiinni tuohon hintaan ja painaakin vaan 14,5kg
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2575

Kysymys kuuluukin. Onko tuo enää millään lailla normimaastossa poljettava.

----------


## janihoo

Eikös tuota Syklopaatin ongelmaa kannattaisi lähteä lievittämään sillä pyörähuollon S-Works Endurolla. 

Itse olen ajatellut tuota Banshee Runea. Moinen kapistus löytyisi Puolanmaalta  http://26bikes.com/parts/frames/rune suht sopivaan hintaan. Tiedustelin sähköpostitse mikä voisi olla offseason viimeinen hinta. 
Arveluttaa tuon Rune rungon kohdalla onko 150mm Talas ulkopuolisilla laakereilla liian lyhyt. Onko näkemystä k.o. asiasta?  

Katsellaan mitä vastailevat.

Ja onko itseasiassa kenelläkään kokemuksia kyseisestä puljusta?

----------


## jarit

Jotenkin vierastan kurapyörää jossa takaiskari on tuollaisessa paikassa kuin Cube Frizzissä...epäilen että kun se saa rapaa riittävästi niin tiivareita kuluu ja vuodot ovat mahdollisia ??
Alppien kuivan kesän rinteillä tuo tuskin on ongelma, mutta meikäläisessä syysmetsän rapakossa tilanne ei välttämättä ole sama?
Lisäksi hissitolpan löytäminen voi olla vaikeaa Cuben 34.9mm mitalle, jos sellaisen joskus haluaa. Kenties jotain väliholkkeja on olemassa ?

----------


## kolistelija

Tuota Torque olen kanssa katsellut sillä silmällä. Luulen että se sopisi ajoihini paremmin kuin nykyinen n.150mm keulasta ja 130mm perästä joustava kikotin. Ajotapa taitaa olla "enemmän vauhtia ja uskallusta kuin taitoa".  :Leveä hymy: 
Tuota 7.0 mallia olen katsellut. Siinä on Hammerschmidt ja hurjan kokoiset renkaat ja silti paino on 15,10kg, eli paino ei varmaankaan ole kovinkaan järjetön kevyemmillä renkailla ja kiekoilla. Noille läskeille olisi sitten käyttöä hissiajelussa.

EDIT:
Katsoin että nuo Drift 2.1 kiekot 33mm (660g) vanteella painavat 2530g joten kai nuo 29mm (570g) vanteellakin ovat luokkaa +2300g. Eli 14kg voisi varmaan onnistua ihan järkevälläkin rengastuksella.

----------


## jan52

> Jotenkin vierastan kurapyörää jossa takaiskari on tuollaisessa paikassa kuin Cube Frizzissä...epäilen että kun se saa rapaa riittävästi niin tiivareita kuluu ja vuodot ovat mahdollisia ??
> 
> Lisäksi hissitolpan löytäminen voi olla vaikeaa Cuben 34.9mm mitalle, jos sellaisen joskus haluaa. Kenties jotain väliholkkeja on olemassa ?



Eiköhän noista löydy ratkaisu ongelmiin:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=45278
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=43709

----------


## AinaVanteilla

> keula: Fox Factory 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm



Mites nuo Talakset pelittelee nykään? Vanhassa vehkeessä oli Talas ja päädyin uudessa "ei Talas" versioon, jostain olin kerännyt ymmärrystä, että Talakset eivät ole ihan yhtä herkkiä. Muutenkin taisi keula olla kuitenkin aina pisimmällä joustomatkalla. Canjonissa ei tainnut olla vaihtoehtoa tolle keulalle ?

----------


## fillarinoob

Olen huomannnut että nykyään melkein kaikissa 160mm joustavissa missä se on foxi( useissa varsinkin yli 2000e) on talas malli. Miksi ei voi laittaa sitä float mallia tai jotain muuta. No nehän on suunntattu keskieurooppaan ja alpeille missä auttaa se lasku...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tuota Torque olen kanssa katsellut sillä silmällä. Luulen että se sopisi ajoihini paremmin kuin nykyinen n.150mm keulasta ja 130mm perästä joustava kikotin. Ajotapa taitaa olla "enemmän vauhtia ja uskallusta kuin taitoa". 
> Tuota 7.0 mallia olen katsellut. Siinä on Hammerschmidt ja hurjan kokoiset renkaat ja silti paino on 15,10kg, eli paino ei varmaankaan ole kovinkaan järjetön kevyemmillä renkailla ja kiekoilla. Noille läskeille olisi sitten käyttöä hissiajelussa.
> 
> EDIT:
> Katsoin että nuo Drift 2.1 kiekot 33mm (660g) vanteella painavat 2530g joten kai nuo 29mm (570g) vanteellakin ovat luokkaa +2300g. Eli 14kg voisi varmaan onnistua ihan järkevälläkin rengastuksella.



Juu. 7.0:ssa ois float keula eikä talas ja se ois hyvä.
 Paha vaan että se on 170mm kun muissa malleissa kaula sama kun perän jousto 180mm. Tuossa jyrässä tosin saattas tarvitakkin sitä talasta ,että pääsis mäkee ylös.
Voi olla hervoton notkumaan tuo perä.
8.0:ssa ois kiekkoina hipohipo mavic crossmax sx ja ne kiinnostas.

Kyllä tässä alkaa vaihtoehdot pikkuhiljaa rajaantua pitempijoustoisten puolelle. Enduro evossa ei oo kun 160mm takana ,mutta se tasottaa että siinä on vieteri molemmissa päissä. Ilmavehkeistä ainakin keulilla sais olla enemmän kun 160mm.

Minkähän laisenkeulan Orange alpine imasee.? Jos taakse laittas elka stagen niin se vois olla ihan jees peli myös.

Kärkivaihtoehdot tähänmennessä:
-Enduro evo
-Canyon torgue
Pivot firebird (ehkä liian kallis)
-Mondraker zenith

----------


## Rahka

Eikös noita ole mahdollisuus tilata eri keuloilla, itse ainakin omaa pyörääni tilatessa oli mahdollisuus vaikuttaa siihen että millä keulalla sen ottaa. Oma valintani päätyi float R:n ja sitten siihen simmitys ja tuunaus fillariosassa. Itse päädyin tosiaan siihen alpineen ja odottelen pyörää kun pikkulapsi joulua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rahka

Alpinen keulasuositus on 160 valmistajan mukaan, jossakin kuvissa nähnyt 180mm keulalla varustettuna. Seuraavana vaihtoehtona ois tuo patriot joka imasis keulan siitä 180 mm aina 200mm triplecrowniin asti.

----------


## kolistelija

> Eikös noita ole mahdollisuus tilata eri keuloilla, itse ainakin omaa pyörääni tilatessa oli mahdollisuus vaikuttaa siihen että millä keulalla sen ottaa. Oma valintani päätyi float R:n ja sitten siihen simmitys ja tuunaus fillariosassa. Itse päädyin tosiaan siihen alpineen ja odottelen pyörää kun pikkulapsi joulua



Canyonien osiin ei voi vaikuttaa. Ehkä takapakan ja stemmin saisi vaihdettua..

Tuosta Torquen 170mm keulasta tuli mieleen että voihan sen tutkituttaa fillariosan Markuksella jos sen sentin vaikka saisi irti, tai vaihtoehtoisesti miettiä perään eri ratkaisua.

Itse kyllä tykkään siitä että perä on lyhyemmällä ja jäykemmällä joustolla. Se saattaa johtua nuoruuden lumi-/rullalautailuharrastuksista joissa korkealtakin tasaiselle hyppäämiseen on tottunut. Onneksi on koko talvi aikaa speksata.  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

> Itse olen ajatellut tuota Banshee Runea. Moinen kapistus löytyisi Puolanmaalta  http://26bikes.com/parts/frames/rune suht sopivaan hintaan. Tiedustelin sähköpostitse mikä voisi olla offseason viimeinen hinta. 
>  Arveluttaa tuon Rune rungon kohdalla onko 150mm Talas ulkopuolisilla laakereilla liian lyhyt. Onko näkemystä k.o. asiasta?



Mä olen myös kattellu Runea ja mun kieroutunut mielipide on se, että kyllä 150mm keula jättää nokkakulman turhan hätäiseksi. Ite laittaisin 170mm nokan. Hinnat on kyllä kohtuu edukkaat, luulis että tuossa on rahalle hyvin vastinetta  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Eikä vain nokkakulmaa. Kandee huomioida että monissa tämän hetken muotipyörissä on myös matalat keskiöt. Jos ajelis vaikka Uudessa Seelannissa tuo olisi bonusta, mutta ainakin pääkaunkiseudun enduropoluilla on välillä kiva polkeakin. 

Toki tuo on myös tekniikkalaji.

----------


## janihoo

Täytyy tunnustaa oma tietämättömyyteni siitä koska keskiö on matala ja koska korkea. Bikeradar kertoo asian olevan niin, että 13" molemmin puolin ollaan matalalla ja 14" kantturoissa voidaan puhua korkeasta 
http://www.bikeradar.com/feature/art...-height-11948/ . 

Bansheen taulukoiden mukaan Runen kulmat 150mm Talaksella (a-c 520,9)  ja Crank Brothersin Sage fr laakerilla (n. 10mm.) tulisi olemaan noin HA 68 ja SA 72. Keskiön korkeus k.o. kokoonpanolla 13,7 tuumaa, noin 347mm. Kulmat sekä BB korkeus kuulostaa omaan silmään olevan ihan ok ajoon jossa poljetaan mäen päälle ja fillari tulisi kuitenkin suurimman osan ajasta olemaan lenkkikäytössä. Toisaalta pitää muistaa oma jo kerran tunnustettu tietämättömyys.  

Syy miksi Rune kovasti kiinnostaa on nykyisen keulan 1.5 tuuman kaulaputki. Muutoin jos olisi 1,1/8 keppi kyseessä, niin tod. näk. havittelisin Spitfirea. 

Ajeleminen on monesti hyvinkin röykkyistä täällä Kuopion suunnalla, mutta ongelmana on myös nuo suht rapsakat nousut, joihin fillarin tulisi myös olla soveltuva.   

Miltäs nuo lukemat raadin mielestä kuulostaa?

----------


## AK-87

@janihoo: 347mm on melko keskivertokorkeus 6" AM-pyörään, kaipa. Nokalle 68 on aavistuksen jyrkkä; röykkyisemmät tasamaapolutkin menee mukavammin, kun loiva keula ottaa kivet ja juuret vastaan leppoisasti. 72 asteen satulakulma on musta ok, sais ehkä olla asteen jyrkempikin. Yhteenvetona ihan suhteellisen toimivat mitat trailiajoon, mutta alamäessä mua kyllä hirvittäis tuo keulakulma.

Ootko harkinnut Nukeproofin Megaa?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=75355

----------


## janihoo

Joo Nukeproof kävi harkinnassa myös. Ei vain tunnu aiheuttavan samanlaisia tuntemuksia kuin Banshee, nyt siis mennään ihan tunnetasolla. Jotenkin on sellainen alitajuinen kuva siitä että nivusosastolla tuntuu ihan erilaiselta ajaa Bansheella kuin Nukeproofilla.

----------


## Jooseppi

Se on mukavata että muutkin täällä kuopion suunnalla uusia pyöriä etsii. Melkoisen haasteen näemmä tuo maasto antaa pyörälle (ja ennen kaikkea ukolle). Saapahan ihmetellä porukassa.

----------


## ar

> Jotenkin vierastan kurapyörää jossa takaiskari on tuollaisessa paikassa kuin Cube Frizzissä...epäilen että kun se saa rapaa riittävästi niin tiivareita kuluu ja vuodot ovat mahdollisia ??
> Alppien kuivan kesän rinteillä tuo tuskin on ongelma, mutta meikäläisessä syysmetsän rapakossa tilanne ei välttämättä ole sama?



Ei tarvitse hommata edes tuota linkitettyä neljänkympin lokaria, kun ostaa tarpeeksi leveän halpismuovilokarin, josta leikkaa sopivan palan, poraa pikku reiät ja ruuvaa kiinni valmiisiin rungon reikiin. Pultit ovat pullotelineiden kiinnityksessäkin käytettävää kamaa. Lokarin pätkä tulee siis takarenkaan ja iskarin väliin.

----------


## juminy

> Minkähän laisenkeulan Orange alpine imasee.? Jos taakse laittas elka stagen niin se vois olla ihan jees peli myös.



Mullon 170mm Lyrik vieterillä ja ohjainlaakerina Hope (ilmoitan stäkin takia, en kyllä muista paljon siinä on, mutta varmaan 10mm enemmän kuin zeeroustäkissä - tai sitten ei). Varmaan toimis vielä 180mm ja en tiedä onko A-C sama eri merkeissä ja malleissa. En vaihtais ehdoin tahdoin lyhempään keulaan kuin tuo nykyinen Lyrik, vaikka varmaan myös 160mm pärjää ihan hyvin.





> Eikä vain nokkakulmaa. Kandee huomioida että monissa tämän hetken muotipyörissä on myös matalat keskiöt.



Satutko muuten tietämään onko Alpinessa korkea vai matala? "+6" eli vissiin 6 milliä navan alle. Tai säkit mukaan ja sittenhän se on vähän enempi. No joka tapauksessa tuntuis olevan aika sopiva mulle.

----------


## syklopaatti

Danks juminy.
Pistetään alpine korvantaakse.

----------


## PaH

> Satutko muuten tietämään onko Alpinessa korkea vai matala? "+6" eli vissiin 6 milliä navan alle. Tai säkit mukaan ja sittenhän se on vähän enempi.



Jos toi bb-korkeus ilmoitetaan plussa-milleinä niin se tavallisesti tarkoittaa et keskiön keskikohta on tuon verran napojen linjan
yläpuolella. En usko et oranki on poikkeus. Noissa ~160mm perästään joustavissa tuo on aika normi lukema, matalampia löytyy mut
niin löytyy korkeempiakin. Muutama milli tuossa sinne/tänne ei kesää tee; ajossa havaittavaan keskiönkorkeuteen kun vaikuttaa 
se kaulan (sägillinen) mitta ja se millaisen takaiskarin sattuu runkoon istuttamaan - heissäkin on isoja eroja siinä mihin se käytännön
sägi sattuu asettumaan.

----------


## drop

Jep, ja jouston määräkin vaikuttaa. En nyt muista paljonko tässä Uzzissa on keskiön korkeus, mutta dropouttien keskiasennossa 170mm keulalla ja zero-stack keskiöllä oli aika mahdotonta kampien kolinaa kivikossa tai sivuttain viittävillä kallioilla. 

Vaihdoin keulan ilmapatruunan kierrejouseen ja tilanne parani huomattavasti. Sitten huomasin että iskarin jousen pitäisi olla vähän pehmeämpi jonka jälkeen taas paheni hieman... Nyt vaihdoin ohjainlaakeriin jossa korkeampi stack height ja tilasin 11mm paksut polkimet, veikkaan että korjaa ongelmat, katotaan milloin joutaa testailemaan.

----------


## Itsok

165 millin kammet autto mulla kummasti kampien kolinaan Uzzilla  :Hymy:  setuppi on siis: 160 mm keula, 10 mm stack height; dropoutit loivimmillaan ja sagia iskarissa ainakin kesällä oli reilusti (olen vähän laihtunut edellisestä mittauksesta, joten nyt en tiedä)
Eniten toki taisi olla vaikutusta, sillä kun oppi ajamaan pitkäjoustosella ja rytmittämään polkemista paremmin.

----------


## juminy

Juu, mullon 10mm suositusta pidempi keula, mutta vastineeksi softijousi ja ajomassa joku 90kg jos riittääkään. En kyllä tiedä mitä noi vaatteet painaa. Sopiva se korkeus on, ajattelin lähinnä, että miten se mahtais vertautua, mutta lienee tasapaksua sarjaa siis.

PaH, kerros ccdb:n omistaneena sopiiko siihen jokku helposti ja edukkaasti soursattavat teräsvieterit. Pitäis kokeilla nelisatasta, mutta kun on niin hyvä tekosyy tässä kun ei yhtään jaksa ettiä. Toi orkkiskin raapinu iskarin runkoa sopivasti, vähän kuraa väliin, niin alakaa aina kihnuttaa. Eipä se ole kyllä sen enempää häirinnyt, muttei yhtään tiukempaa viiti heittää. 

En ole kyllä vieläkään koskenut niihin pelottaviin säätöihinkään, hehheh. Näinköhän tulee koskaan koskettuakaan. Lyrikissäkin on niitä nupeja ja ovat saaneet olla aika rauhassa...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Danks juminy.
> Pistetään alpine korvantaakse.



Ja lentää toisesta korvasta ulos. Luin Orangen sivuilta ,että takuut raukee jos 180mm keulan laittaa.
Luultavasti sama koskee 170 millistä.
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/support/faqs/

----------


## juminy

Joo, hirvee jyrä eikä silti tuon vertaa luottoa valmistajalla. 160mm on tosiaan maksimi takuun kannalta ellei ole 2012 muuttunut. Tuskin on. On niitä lisäksi varmasti keveempiäkin suurinpiirtein vastaavia.

----------


## twentyniner

> Ja lentää toisesta korvasta ulos. Luin Orangen sivuilta ,että takuut raukee jos 180mm keulan laittaa.
> Luultavasti sama koskee 170 millistä.
> http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/support/faqs/



Tuleeko ne kotiin mittaamaan keulan pituuden  :Hymy:  itse ainakin Lyrikin mahdollisesti aukastessa talven aikana otan myös tuon 10mm lisää siitä irti.

----------


## PaH

> ...
> PaH, kerros ccdb:n omistaneena sopiiko siihen jokku helposti ja edukkaasti soursattavat teräsvieterit. Pitäis kokeilla nelisatasta, mutta kun on niin hyvä tekosyy tässä kun ei yhtään jaksa ettiä. Toi orkkiskin raapinu iskarin runkoa sopivasti, vähän kuraa väliin, niin alakaa aina kihnuttaa. Eipä se ole kyllä sen enempää häirinnyt, muttei yhtään tiukempaa viiti heittää...



Sulla lie jo se malli jossa kullitetun sylinterin päällä on valmiina sellainen plastiikki suoja? Jos ei oo, niin hommaa +40mm sisähalkaisijalla 
olevaa kuristesukkaa ja laita sellainen siihen kierreosan päälle. Tein tuo itsekin aikanaan, kun totesin kivenkappaleen kiilautuneen väliin
ja hanganneen kierrettä sileeks.

Noita käypiä teräsvietereitä löytys kokeiluun multakin (350/400/450), mut ne on mitaltaan tohon lasten malliin eli 200mm:een joten 
pidempiaikaiseks ratkaisuks noista ei oo - vieterin pituudessa on ~sentin ero. Mut jos testata haluat niin laita yv. 
Toikkalasta löytyy Manitoun vietereitä, ne passaa. Tönärillä ku kattoo sisämitan, niin 36,1 - 36,3mm:t raapii ja vasta +36,5mm on huoleton.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tuleeko ne kotiin mittaamaan keulan pituuden  itse ainakin Lyrikin mahdollisesti aukastessa talven aikana otan myös tuon 10mm lisää siitä irti.



Notta totta...Aivan...mutta myykö esim. fillariosa alpinee 170mm keulalla??? Jos myy ja takuut hoituu niin todella varteenotettava pyörä.
Saako mm. lyrikistä tahi foxista mitenkä helposti sen lisä 10mm.?

----------


## Rahka

No mitäs jos tiedustelisit vaikka sieltä fillariosasta? sekä myynnin että venytyksen suhteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Notta totta...Aivan...mutta myykö esim. fillariosa alpinee 170mm keulalla??? Jos myy ja takuut hoituu niin 
> todella varteenotettava pyörä. Saako mm. lyrikistä tahi foxista mitenkä helposti sen lisä 10mm.?



Öö. siis tartteksä oikeesti sitä 10mm lisäystä keulan joustomatkan pituudessa vai loivempaa keulakulmaa vai mitä? 
Se kun ei suoraan tuo mitattu liukuputken käytössäoleva pituus tarkoita paljonko siinä ajossa on sitä joustoa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Öö. siis tartteksä oikeesti sitä 10mm lisäystä keulan joustomatkan pituudessa vai loivempaa keulakulmaa vai mitä? 
> Se kun ei suoraan tuo mitattu liukuputken käytössäoleva pituus tarkoita paljonko siinä ajossa on sitä joustoa.



Minä en tiedä mitä tarviin.??? Sepä siinä onkin.

----------


## drop

Ei tuota 10mm eroa juurikaan huomaa ajossa ellei oikeasti samalla hae jotain muuta (järeämpää keulaa, korkeampaa keskiötä, loivempaa ohjainkulmaa jne). Sägin jälkeen ero jää todella pieneksi (7mm), ja ajossa voi olla vielä vähemmän kun painoa ohjaustangolla. Monessa keulassa jää tuplasti tuo määrä joustoa käyttämättä kun muuttuvat loppua kohden progressiivisiksi, ja toisaalta yhtä ison tai isomman eron saa ottamalla ohjainlaakerin jossa korkeampi stack height (jos oikeasti haluaa nostaa keulaa).

----------


## AK-87

Eilisellä kuralenkillä tuli ahaa-elämys, kun mulla oli alla lainattu satulatolppa, jossa on setbäkkiä parisen senttiä. Tämähän mm. loiventaa satulakulmaa. Sepäs tuntuikin hankalalta, siis ajaminen loiventuneella kulmalla, ja myös kauempana stongasta roikkuminen oli pelottavaa. Helpottaa (toivottavasti) seuraavan rungon valintaa, kun satulakulmatoive rajaa muutamia muuten varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja käypien ulkopuolelle. Ja Nukeproofin Mega näyttää taas houkuttelevammalta.

----------


## drop

Se myös muuttaa takaiskarin toimintaa paljon kun paino siirtyy enemmän sen päälle, kompensoitko mitenkään? Takaiskari on mulla ollut syy pysyä suorassa tolpassa muutaman testin jälkeen.

----------


## AK-87

En kompensoinut. Mutta siis tuntui siltä, kuin olisi asennon puolesta ollut jonkin polkuauton tms. puikoissa, ei niinkään maastopyörän  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

Jokainen runko ja jokainen kuski on aina spekiaalikeissi ja tuon ohjaamon, ajoasennon ja optimaalisen paikan fillarin päällä 
joutuu jokainen rakentamaan mieleisekseen. Mut jos mulla tuon mieleisyyden aikaansaamiseksi tarttee just xx mm pitkän 
stemmin, just parahultaisella kulmalla olevan tangon ja vielä takakenon tolpan, niin mikäpä siinä. Jos iskari ei taivu tuohon
(sägi kasvaa, keskiö putoo eikä seuraavaks jäykempi vieteri muuten kelpaa ja low-speed kompressio syö pintaherkkyyden tms)
niin sit iskari vaihdetaan tai viritetään sellaiseks et taipuu.

----------


## drop

> En kompensoinut. Mutta siis tuntui siltä, kuin olisi asennon puolesta ollut jonkin polkuauton tms. puikoissa, ei niinkään maastopyörän



Jep, mutta tuo voi johtua siitä että sägi kasvaa jonka vuoksi olet takakenossa. Se aiheuttaa satulalta polkiessa myös keulan jäykistymisen kun sillä on vähemmän painoa. 

Molemmat noi saa kompensoitua, siis ei keulakulman pitäisi muuttua miksikään kun iskarit säätää kohdalleen. 

Sen sijaan vaimennusta saattaisi tarvita enemmän takaiskarille kun siihen kohdistuvat voimat kasvavat.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Minä en tiedä mitä tarviin.??? Sepä siinä onkin.



Nyt ei tarvii enää pähkäillä. Otin sen joka tuntui parhaalle vaihtoehdolle ilman kompromisseja. Eli tämän..... :Leveä hymy: 


Enduro Expert Evo  http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62193&scid=1100&scname=Mountai  n

----------


## kolistelija

Siinähän onkin kaikki tarvittavat herkut ja vähintäänkin riittävästi joustoa. Eikä se rumakaan ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Wouh! "Oikeaa" kuvaa vaaditaan sitten myös  :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Wouh! "Oikeaa" kuvaa vaaditaan sitten myös



Tulee kunhan pyörä saapuu. :Hymy: 
 Toivottavasti on livenä yhtä hieno kun kuvassa ja ennenkaikkea toivottavasti täyttää odotukset ajettavuudeltaan.
Eka kierrejousipeli niin ei oikein tiedä mitä odottaa. Varmaan aika smooth tuntuma.. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## drop

Varaudu siihen että saatat joutua vaihtamaan jouset sopivammiksi. Muuten sitten odotat varmaa toimintaa ja hyvää joustoa.  :Hymy: 

Ei kyllä tuon kanssa voi kovin paljoa pieleen mennä...

----------


## AK-87

> Tulee kunhan pyörä saapuu.
>  Toivottavasti on livenä yhtä hieno kun kuvassa ja ennenkaikkea toivottavasti täyttää odotukset ajettavuudeltaan.
> Eka kierrejousipeli niin ei oikein tiedä mitä odottaa. Varmaan aika smooth tuntuma..



Jep, suomalaisiin hissienskoihin tuossa kiikuttimessa on kyllä täysin riittävästi kapasiteettia! Täällä ainakin loppuisi kuskilta menohalut ennen kuin ryskyttimestä  :Hymy: 
Vaadin myös virallista punnitusta ja tulosten julkistamista!

----------


## juminy

> Sulla lie jo se malli jossa kullitetun sylinterin päällä on valmiina sellainen plastiikki suoja? Jos ei oo, niin hommaa +40mm sisähalkaisijalla 
> olevaa kuristesukkaa ja laita sellainen siihen kierreosan päälle. Tein tuo itsekin aikanaan, kun totesin kivenkappaleen kiilautuneen väliin
> ja hanganneen kierrettä sileeks.
> 
> Noita käypiä teräsvietereitä löytys kokeiluun multakin (350/400/450), mut ne on mitaltaan tohon lasten malliin eli 200mm:een joten 
> pidempiaikaiseks ratkaisuks noista ei oo - vieterin pituudessa on ~sentin ero. Mut jos testata haluat niin laita yv. 
> Toikkalasta löytyy Manitoun vietereitä, ne passaa. Tönärillä ku kattoo sisämitan, niin 36,1 - 36,3mm:t raapii ja vasta +36,5mm on huoleton.



Tsorry kaikille OT. Kiitos tiedoista. Laitoin mitat ja tiedot ylös, jotta osaan ostaa jousen jostain joskus kun pääsiäinen on jouluna. Koitan olla kyselemättä uudestaan puolen vuoden päästä. Tässä mennee nyt kuukausia ennenkuin jaksaa taas ihmetellä säätöjä.

----------


## abc

Olette kyllä kovia speksaamaan, säätämään ja virittelemään. Sanon tämän kaikella kunnioituksella ja rispektillä. Itse kun sain uuden fillarin niin pumppasin kerran jonkinlaiset paineet sisään ja ekat puolen tusinaa lenkkiä ajelin niillä, joka kerta ajatellen että hiukan on liian löysä iskari, ja että voishan noita säätöjä jossain vaiheessa katsoa tarkemmin kun olisi aikaa. No, sitten eräänä kauniina päivänä viimein löytyi jostain se puoli tuntia aikaa ja yritin perehtyä iskarin ohjeisiin hiukan tarkemmin ja säädin sen niitä noudattaen. 

Sivumennen sanoen oli muuten Dyadilla pikkuisen työlästä: iskari flow-moodiin, negatiivinen säiliö tyhjäksi, sitten paineet positiiviselle puolelle ja lopuksi paineet negatiiviselle puolelle (jos nyt oikein ymmärsin). Eli onko nyt niin, että aina jos totean, että positiivinen puoli vaatii pientä muutosta paineisiin, niin minun on ensin tyhjennettävä negapuolen ilmasäiliö? Ilmeisesti, jos mennään ohjeita pilkuntarkasti seuraten, mutta mitenhän käytännössä? http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tec...s/dyadrt2.html

Mainitun säätöoperaation jälkeen on sitten menty noilla paineilla n. 3 lenkkiä ja joka kerta olen ajatellut, että nyt on taas pikkuisen liian kova iskari, tarttis tehdä jotain. Mutta tähän mennessä jäänyt suunnitteluasteelle. Ehkä tuossa keväämmällä...

Kun tätä(kin) keskustelua seuraa, niin hyvän ajoasennon ja geometrian saavuttamisessa tuntuu olevan niin monta liikkuvaa osaa (rungon geometria, keulakulma, keulan pituus, satulakulma, satulan säädöt, stemmi, ohjainlaakeri, stongan pituus ja nousu...) että olen hiukan skeptinen sen suhteen, pystyykö sieltä optimaalista ratkaisua kovin helposti löytämään. Tai ehkä tässä on useamman paikallisen maksimin optimointiongelma (maksimoitavana funktio on "ajo-ominaisuuksien hyvyys" jollakin tavalla mitattuna), jolloin isona riskinä on juuttuminen johonkin paikalliseen maksimiin. Eli esimerkiksi optimoidaan stemmin pituus viimeisen päälle, mutta ei huomata, että siirtämällä satulaa X cm vaakasuunnassa ja vaihtamalla stonga Y cm pitempään/lyhyempään olisi saavutettu vielä parempi tulos sillä pyörän alkuperäisellä stemmillä (kun lukujen X ja Y arvot olisi valittu täsmälleen oikein). Kenenkään rahat ja aika eivät riitä kaikkien mahdollisten kombinaatioiden testaamiseen. Mutta ehkä tätä voi lähestyä (ja moni vaikuttaa lähestyvän) jotenkin tieteellisesti ja miettiä kaiken ensin valmiiksi paperilla, tai ehkä jollain simulointiohjelmalla ja ties millä neuroverkoilla ja evolutiivisilla optimointialgoritmeilla....? Mutta teoreettiseen lähestymistapaan on vaikea viedä sisään sellaista muuttujaa kuin "omat mieltymykset", eli se vaatisi joka tapauksessa käytännön testausta ja aikamoisen määrän ajotunteja kullakin erilaisella kokoonpanolla.

Joo, tämänkin viestin kirjoittamisen aikana olisi ehtinyt tehdä jo muutaman säädön jousitukseen...  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Kaipa täpärin speksaamisestakin joku innokas ingenjööri pystyy matemaattisen kaavaan vääntämään...  :Vink:  Eipä sellainen taitaisi kuitenkaan oikein palvella tarkoitusta, kun speksaus (ja myös ajaminen) on vähintäänkin 50% kiinni henkipuolen asioista. Speksaaminen nyt on muuten vain kivaa, ikään kuin sivuharrastus. Joillakin se on äitynyt jopa pääharrastukseksi.

----------


## Rahka

Paljon jäi syklopaatin upeelle spessulle hintaa?

----------


## Tmh

> ...Kun tätä(kin) keskustelua seuraa, niin hyvän ajoasennon ja geometrian saavuttamisessa tuntuu olevan niin monta liikkuvaa osaa (rungon geometria, keulakulma, keulan pituus, satulakulma, satulan säädöt, stemmi, ohjainlaakeri, stongan pituus ja nousu...) että olen hiukan skeptinen sen suhteen, pystyykö sieltä optimaalista ratkaisua kovin helposti löytämään. Tai ehkä tässä on useamman paikallisen maksimin optimointiongelma (maksimoitavana funktio on "ajo-ominaisuuksien hyvyys" jollakin tavalla mitattuna), jolloin isona riskinä on juuttuminen johonkin paikalliseen maksimiin. Eli esimerkiksi optimoidaan stemmin pituus viimeisen päälle, mutta ei huomata, että siirtämällä satulaa X cm vaakasuunnassa ja vaihtamalla stonga Y cm pitempään/lyhyempään olisi saavutettu vielä parempi tulos sillä pyörän alkuperäisellä stemmillä (kun lukujen X ja Y arvot olisi valittu täsmälleen oikein). Kenenkään rahat ja aika eivät riitä kaikkien mahdollisten kombinaatioiden testaamiseen. Mutta ehkä tätä voi lähestyä (ja moni vaikuttaa lähestyvän) jotenkin tieteellisesti ja miettiä kaiken ensin valmiiksi paperilla, tai ehkä jollain simulointiohjelmalla ja ties millä neuroverkoilla ja evolutiivisilla optimointialgoritmeilla....? Mutta teoreettiseen lähestymistapaan on vaikea viedä sisään sellaista muuttujaa kuin "omat mieltymykset", eli se vaatisi joka tapauksessa käytännön testausta ja aikamoisen määrän ajotunteja kullakin erilaisella kokoonpanolla....



Kokemus on rautaa fillarin säätämisessä omaan ajoon/kroppaan/maastoon sopivaksi. Yllättävän pienetkin muutokset huomaa ja kun tietää mitä haluaa on se aika helppo toteuttaa (tai päästä ainakin oikealle hehtaarille). Jokainen nippeli kuitenkin vaikuttaa aina vähän erilailla geometriaan ja pyörän käyttäytymiseen, joten kun kokemusta kertyy niin tietää mitä lähteä viilaamaan päästäkseen haluttuun lopputulokseen. Valmiin fillarin ostaminen saattaa tulla halvemmaksi, mutta harvoin kaupasta saa ajaa sellaista suoraan ulos missä on kaikki kohillaan. Eli joko sitten alkaa vähitellen speksaamaan sopivaa palikkaa tilalle taikka sitten rakentaa kokonaan itse sellaisilla osilla millä haluaa.

Ja tuo omien säätöjen hakeminen sekä fillarin "speksaaminen" itselle on mukavaa puuhaa ja tuo tähän lajiin kivan lisän. Porukkalenkeillä on sitten mukava koittaa verrata omaa pyörää taikka säätöjä jonkun toisen omaan. Vaikka kyseessä olisi identtinen pyörä ja kuskienkin mitat natsais hyvin, huomaa kuinka erilaisilla säädöillä me ajellaan.

Sehän on suoranaista kaluston ominaisuuksien hukkaan heittämistä jos ei tätä tekisi. Tämähän pätee oikeastaan jokaiseen lajiin.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Paljon jäi syklopaatin upeelle spessulle hintaa?



En viiti periaatteesta näin julkisesti hintaa huudella ,mutta niin hyvän tarjouksen sain lähikaupasta ,ettei kannattanut lähtee merta edemmäks kalaan.

----------


## JTG

Muista s-paatti sitten mennä valtuutettuuun liikkeeseen vaihtamaan kumes jos puhkeaapi. Runkotakuu raukeaa, jos itse kajoaa pyörän asennuksiin. Eikä ole vitsi.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Muista s-paatti sitten mennä valtuutettuuun liikkeeseen vaihtamaan kumes jos puhkeaapi. Runkotakuu raukeaa, jos itse kajoaa pyörän asennuksiin. Eikä ole vitsi.



Jaa. Mulla on stumpjumpper ja siinä on menny takaiskari ,satula ja satulatolppa takuuseen. 
Hyvin on takuu toiminut eikä oo paljoo kyselty vaikka oon vaihtanut ite pyörään yhtä sun toista. Osan oon ruuvannu irti ja vieny liikkeeseen ,että rikki on. Uutta on tullu.

Taitaa olla aika kauppiaskohtasia nuo jutut. 
Jospa tässä minun rungossa nyt ei ois valmistusvirhettä. Kolarointiahan takuut ei korvaa ja ajamalla minä en tuota rikki saa.
Jos niin isosti opin ajamaan niin jippii. Aika vaihtaa demoon. :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

nonniin... Ensiajo Evolla takana.

Wauuuu...mikä pyörä. :Leveä hymy: 
Harmittavasti oli lunta tullut viime yönä just senverran ettei poluilla oikein päässyt täysillä päästelemään.
Mitä pätkiä löysin missä pystyi ajamaan niin uskomattoman vähän tuo niinsanotusti notkuu polkiessa.
Minä luulin jousivehettä paljon notkummaks. Sillähän pysty kiipeemään jopa putkelta ihan hyvin ja alamäkeenhän tuo on täysi peto.

Aika sanattomaksi vetää tuo kierrejousituksen tuntuma. Sitä ei niinkun huomaa sitä joustoa ajaessa ollenkaan ja silti sitä on loputtomasti.
Se niinkun poimii kaikki patit silleen...Äääh..vaikee selittää. ,mutta jos joku miettii jousivehjettä niin täältä vahva kyllä. :Leveä hymy: 

Jousetkin osoittautui sopiviksi tälläselle 90kg ajovarustuksessa kuskille.


Nyt onkin tiukka paikka miettiä ,että mitä hittoa minä teen sillä stumpjumpperilla. :Sekaisin: 

Minä oon höpissy tässä ketjussa liikaakin joten jätetään areena seuraavalle enduropyörän-speksaajalle.
Jos joku miettii uuden ostoa niin suosittelen käymään kokeilemassa Enduro expert evoa.

----------


## AaJiiKoo

Juurikin näin. Porukka turhaan miettii, että pitkäjoustoisella pyörällä polkeminen olisi vain yhtä notkumista. Enemmän polkemisen tehokkuuteen vaikuttaa jousituksen rakenne, iskari ja ajo-asento. Itselläni kävi viime kesänä aivan samoin kuin syklopaatille, kun laitoin tuon Zenithin alle. Kesän jälkeen mietin vain, että mihinköhän tarvin edes tallissa olevaa vanhempaa 140mm joustavaa pyörää, kun Zenith 170mm joustavana ei ole yhtään sen huonompi poljettava, mutta alamäissä huomattavasti parempi ja nopeampi ajaa. No, kesän jälkeen purinkin tuon vanhan pelin, myin osat ja ripustin rungon tallin seinälle...

Sen verran hyvät kokemukset jäi viime kesältä 170mm joustosta, että olisi itse asiassa tarkoitus ensi kesänä kokeilla vielä hivenen pitempää joustoa yleiskäytössä. Siis siinä tapauksessa, että joku poistaa tuon Zenithin rungon minulta.

----------


## Padi

Huomenna tai ylihuomenna pitäisi tulla se 2012 Enduro Comp, mietityttää vaan se koko, onko XL sittenkin liian iso vai olisiko pitänyt ottaa L:än isommalla stemmillä. No, lupasivat pistää lyhyemmän stemmin valmiiksi kiinni, sormet ristissä ettei tullut liian isoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## jus

Pähkäilin aikani pitempi joustosen ostoa ja tämmönen tuli eteen niin piti ostaa pois. Eli 2011 dune rr.
ISP:t nakkasin alle. Ei hirveästi pyörästä vielä osaa sanoa ku kaikki polut ja reitit on lumen alla.

Mietin  että riittääköhän takaiskarissa säädöt kun yli 100kg on sen päällä..?  Tiellä ajelussakin kumirinkula siirtyy niin että alapuolelle jää  iskarinvartta vain 2-3cm..
Voihan se olla että metsässä ajelee hivenen eri asennossa kuin tiellä, pitänee siis vain odotella kesää.

(anteeksi erittäin huono kuva)

----------


## drop

Sägi katsotaan yleensä paikallaan seisten tai tasaisesti takaperin pyöritellen. Jos sägi on kohdallaan ja iskari lyö liikaa läpi voi yrittää lisätä paineita, mutta silloin oikea ongelma on liian heikko sisäänpäin vaimennus (Markus Fillariosassa voisi auttaa).

----------


## Suvanto

> Mietin  että riittääköhän takaiskarissa säädöt kun yli 100kg on sen päällä..?  Tiellä ajelussakin kumirinkula siirtyy niin että alapuolelle jää  iskarinvartta vain 2-3cm..



Jos en nyt käsittänyt tätä postausta jotenkin ihan väärin, niin et ole ilmeisesti säätänyt sagia kuntoon iskarista/iskareista?

----------


## jus

Sagia olen yrittänyt saada kohilleen laittamalla lisää ilmaa iskarii, mutta kuinkahan paljon sinne arvaa ilmaa iskeä?
muistaakseni sielä on nyt yli 200psi ja sagi 20-30%.

----------


## Suvanto

> Sagia olen yrittänyt saada kohilleen laittamalla lisää ilmaa iskarii, mutta kuinkahan paljon sinne arvaa ilmaa iskeä?
> muistaakseni sielä on nyt yli 200psi ja sagi 20-30%.



RP23:ssa ainakin on suositeltu maksimi 300 PSI:tä. En ole varma, onko tossa RP23:ta käytössä, mutta Foxin sivuilta löytyvät tiedot muistakin malleista.

----------


## MPI

> Sagia olen yrittänyt saada kohilleen laittamalla lisää ilmaa iskarii, mutta kuinkahan paljon sinne arvaa ilmaa iskeä?
> muistaakseni sielä on nyt yli 200psi ja sagi 20-30%.



Onko tuossa RP23 HV/XV tai vastaava iskarina. Näyttäisi ainakin speksien mukaan olevan. Mulla elopainoa about 96 kg ja ilman virityksiä isolla ilmasäiliöllä iskarista sai salonkikelpoisen yli 200 paineilla, jolloin siitä hävisi kaikki herkkyys. Tämä kaiketi on ongelma sellaisilla herroilla, joita ei punnita neuvolassa. Ilmatilaa pienemmäksi niin pitäisi toimia. Fillariosan Markus voi varmasti muokata tuota. Minä muokkasin Foksin kiekoillla itse.

----------


## drop

20-30% on liian iso skaala, kyllä pitäisi tarkemmaksi päästä... Ja tietysti varmistaa myös valmistajan suositus. 

Ja tosiaan, kyllä mä saatan asfalttilenkikläkin käyttää kohtuullisen suuren osan joustostani, foxin ilmaiskareilla jopa suuren osan.

----------


## Rikke

Nyt rupee kyllä tuo täpäri kuume nousemaan sen verran pohdinnan jälkee  olis 3 pyörääi loppu suoralla,Orange Alpine 160 sekä Orange Five Pro sekä 
 2008 Commencal Meta 666 Team. joka oli käytettynä torilla.

mietityttää ny lähinnä että riittääkö tuo fiven 140mm jousto vai ottaisko suoraan jokapaikanhöylän Alpine 160 isommalla 160mm joustolla.
Commencal metassakaan tuskin mitään vikaa on.Onko porukalla enskassa miten käytössä Fiveä vai onko just lähinnä tuota Alpine 160?
Ainoo mikä Orangeissa vähän kirpasee on tuo hinta.

Ja näytti torilla olevan Alpinekin myynnissä, http://www.fillaritori.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5107
Mitä mieltä porukka on tuosta Lyrik R keulasta?Itsellä ei pahemmin kokemusta noista keuloista ole eli jos nyt sijoittaa uuteen Orange alpineen niin joutuuhan siittä maksamaan melkein sen 1000€ enemmän Foxin keulalla.

Lähinnä mietityttää tuon käytetyn keula ja vastapainona tatulla näytti olevan MTB centterissä hyvät tarjoukset vireillä fivestä.

----------


## drop

Noissa vanhemmissa 666 rungoissa on todenäköisesti aika jyrkät kulmat verrattuna nykypäivän tarjontaan, Alpinessa lienee loivemmat. 

Aika pitkään ihmiset ovat ajelleet 140mm joustavilla pyörillä, ja vieläkin ajavat. Itseasiassa suomessa ei nyt hirveästi ole paikkoja jossa moisella ei saisi ajettua. Isompaan pyörään vaihtaessa lähinnä vaikeat paikat helpottuu, ja ehkä avautuu vähän uusia mahdollisuuksia...

Oranget ovat vähän kalliimpia kuin Commencalit, ja vastaavasti säilyttävät myös arvonsa paremmin, molemmat kuitenkin ovat hyviä pyöriä.

----------


## zeizei

> Onko porukalla enskassa miten käytössä Fiveä vai onko just lähinnä tuota Alpine 160?



Jos tuloksia ja aikoja kattoo niin Five oli ainakin viime kaudella parempi enskassa  :Hymy:  Herrat Salin ja Ojala ajoivat vitosella ja keikkuivat molemmat tasaisesti siellä listojen kärkipäässä. Alpinea ei kärkisijoilla näkynyt ja muutenkin saattoi olla vähemmän edustettuna, kuin Five. Yo. herrat tosin keikkuisivat siellä kärkisijoilla pyörästä riippumatta, joten ihan varmoja johtopäätöksiä tästä ei voine tehdä  :Vink:  Mikä lie kalusto sitten ensi kaudella, herrat voinevat itse kommentoida ellei ole suuria salaisuuksia  :Hymy:

----------


## Rahka

Jos Fiveä halaajaa niin nyt ois oiva tilaisuus saada rahoilleen vastinetta kunnolla http://www.mtbcentre.fi/news.php?news=328 siinä on pro:n hintaan vähän vielä parempaa palikkaa tarjolla... tosin rajoitettu erä.

----------


## twentyniner

> Ja näytti torilla olevan Alpinekin myynnissä, http://www.fillaritori.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5107
> Mitä mieltä porukka on tuosta Lyrik R keulasta?Itsellä ei pahemmin kokemusta noista keuloista ole eli jos nyt sijoittaa uuteen Orange alpineen niin joutuuhan siittä maksamaan melkein sen 1000€ enemmän Foxin keulalla.



Voisin lienee tähän vastata  :Hymy:  Jos oikeasti haluaa Alpinesta "kaiken" irti kannattaa hankkia eteen ja taakse kierrejousellista joustoa, maksaa hiukan ja tuo painoa hiukan lisää. Lyrik R toimii ihan kivasti, ottaa patit pois, tietenkin rahalla saa parempaa,  samoin on tuon RP23: sen kanssa toimii, mutta rahalla saa parempaa. Tulehan Hyvinkäälle kokeilemaan ja anna palaa, niin kovaa, kuin suvikumeilla uskallat  :Hymy:  kyllähän tuohon hintaan on sitten tarpeen mukaan varaa speksata parempaa joustopalikkaa, jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## KariKalastaja

> Mikä lie kalusto sitten ensi kaudella, herrat voinevat itse kommentoida ellei ole suuria salaisuuksia



Ajoin tosiaan Fivellä viime kauden kisat, kuten edellisenkin. Runko on ollu pienessä kestotestissä, kun sillä on ajettu nyt enska kisoja 2,5 kautta ja kaikki muutkin ajot kotimaassa kyseisenä ajanjaksona. Ensi kaudelle tulee todennäköisesti viivalle samanlainen singlepivotti, mutta jouston määrä on vielä hieman auki!  :Vink: 





> Voisin lienee tähän vastata  Jos oikeasti haluaa Alpinesta "kaiken" irti kannattaa hankkia eteen ja taakse kierrejousellista joustoa, maksaa hiukan ja tuo painoa hiukan lisää.



Mä ajoin mun Fiveä aluksi ilmaiskarilla ja -keulalla, sitten vaihdoin van 36 keulalleElkan patruunalla ja Elkan iskarin taakse. Painoa tuli lisää, mutta ainakin omaan makuun pyörä muuttui paljon mukavammaksi. Olen ajanut ilmajousitetulla Alpinella ja teräsvieteri Alpinella Åressa, kierrejouset on mielestäni hyvä valinta jos ei painon lisäys haittaa. Five kierrejousi-iskarilla ja 160mm keulalla ei eroa kovinkaan paljoan Alpinesta, geometriat ovat melkeen samat. Fiev on vähän paremmin poljettava ja jotenkin näppärämpi kierrellä kiviä ja kantoja kun taas Alpine on kivikossa ja juurakossa tukevampi ja vakaampi kulkija.

----------


## AK-87

> Aika pitkään ihmiset ovat ajelleet 140mm joustavilla pyörillä, ja vieläkin ajavat. Itseasiassa suomessa ei nyt hirveästi ole paikkoja jossa moisella ei saisi ajettua. Isompaan pyörään vaihtaessa lähinnä vaikeat paikat helpottuu, ja ehkä avautuu vähän uusia mahdollisuuksia...



Hissienskaan tuo 140mm _riittää_ mun mielestä hyvin. Se on sitten lähinnä omista mielihaluista ja tottumuksista kiinni, jos tuntuu että 160(+) millinen täpäri on parempi. 140 millinen on kuitenkin ollut ihan hauska väline jopa kotimaisessa park-ajossa, että eiköhän sillä enskailekin ihan mukavasti  :Hymy:  Ja tuosta vaikeiden paikkojen helppoudesta pidemmällä joustolla lisäisin, että toiset paikat helpottuu, mutta toiset samalla saattavat vaikeutua: näppäryys ahtaammissa jumppakinkamissa jonkin verran kärsii, kun kalusto on "ylimitoitettua".

Ite laitoin syksyllä nokalle 160mm Lyrikin, ilmalla, ja perä joustaa tosiaan sen 140 milliä. Mun makuun oikein sopiva setuppi, jos ajatellaan nimenomaan hissienskaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Patrik

Hyvä että välillä tulee suosituksia lyhempijoustosistakin. Tuntuu välillä karkaavan vähän liian raskaaseen suuntaan suositukset. Pätkät pyritään edelleen tekemään siten että ne soveltuu parhaiten 130-170 -milliselle pyörälle. Tulevalle kaudelle pyritään tekemään pidempiä kisoja kun edellisinä kausina, joko pidemmillä pätkillä tai erikoiskokeiden määrillä. Kärkipää ajaa lujaa pyörällä kun pyörällä, ja siellä riittää voimaa runnoa freeride/dh-pyörilläkin, ääriesimerkkinä Janne jonka watit mitataan dynossa. Mutta sanoisin että kevyehkö 130-160 -millinen am-pyörä on järkevin valinta normikuskille. Sillä jaksaa mukavasti ajaa lenkkipolkujakin. Kuskin fysiikka ja ajotyyli ratkasee. Kissamainen, ajolinjansa valkkaava kuski on nopeampi lyhytjoustosella, kun taas sarvikuonokuski menee lujempaa mörssärillä.

Ketjun suosiosta päätellen ensi kaudelle on tulossa hyvin uutta porukkaa viivalle, mikä on loistava juttu!

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Pähkäilin aikani pitempi joustosen ostoa ja tämmönen tuli eteen niin piti ostaa pois. Eli 2011 dune rr.
> ISP:t nakkasin alle. Ei hirveästi pyörästä vielä osaa sanoa ku kaikki polut ja reitit on lumen alla.
> 
> Mietin  että riittääköhän takaiskarissa säädöt kun yli 100kg on sen päällä..?  Tiellä ajelussakin kumirinkula siirtyy niin että alapuolelle jää  iskarinvartta vain 2-3cm..
> Voihan se olla että metsässä ajelee hivenen eri asennossa kuin tiellä, pitänee siis vain odotella kesää.
> 
> (anteeksi erittäin huono kuva)



Meikällä on kanssa Dune ja omapaino samaa luokkaa teikäläisen kanssa. Tosin iskarina on vain Float R, joten minulla on vähemmän säätövaraa. Muistaakseni paineita on 220-230 ja sitten paluuvaimennusnupilla säätelee sopivasti herkkyyttä. Olen kyllä ajatellut muuttaa noita Foxin "tune"-asetuksia seuraavassa huollossa. Tuo paluuvaimennuksen lisäys kun poistaa tehokkaasti herkkyyttä.

----------


## J-M

> Sagia olen yrittänyt saada kohilleen laittamalla lisää ilmaa iskarii, mutta kuinkahan paljon sinne arvaa ilmaa iskeä?
> muistaakseni sielä on nyt yli 200psi ja sagi 20-30%.



Mondrakerin suosituksena on, että Zero suspensionin kanssa sagiä on aika paljon. Taulukon mukaan sun Dunelle jopa 35%! Mulla on tosin noin 25% luokkaa, ja se on osoittautunut aika hyväksi.

----------


## juminy

Femma ja siihen ccdb/elka/joku vastaava taakse ja eteen 150mm/160mm vieteriä. Kyllä varmaan lähtee. Ja varmaan on parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta femma on vaan aika siisti. Itellä on Alpine ja olen kyllä tyytyväinen enkä vaihtamassa mihinkään. Vaikka onhan se hirveä jyrä meikäläisen ei-niin-hurjaan ajoon. Femma vois olla parempi, jos se runko on merkittävästi keveämpi.

----------


## mehukatti

Kai sitä löytyy parempia ilmaiskareitakin, ettei aina tarvi laittaa vieteriä:



Sitäpaitsi osaan rungoista ilmeisesti sopii paremmin ilmaiskari.

----------


## Rikke

> Ajoin tosiaan Fivellä viime kauden kisat, kuten edellisenkin. Runko on ollu pienessä kestotestissä, kun sillä on ajettu nyt enska kisoja 2,5 kautta ja kaikki muutkin ajot kotimaassa kyseisenä ajanjaksona. Ensi kaudelle tulee todennäköisesti viivalle samanlainen singlepivotti, mutta jouston määrä on vielä hieman auki! 
> 
> 
> Mä ajoin mun Fiveä aluksi ilmaiskarilla ja -keulalla, sitten vaihdoin van 36 keulalleElkan patruunalla ja Elkan iskarin taakse. Painoa tuli lisää, mutta ainakin omaan makuun pyörä muuttui paljon mukavammaksi. Olen ajanut ilmajousitetulla Alpinella ja teräsvieteri Alpinella Åressa, kierrejouset on mielestäni hyvä valinta jos ei painon lisäys haittaa. Five kierrejousi-iskarilla ja 160mm keulalla ei eroa kovinkaan paljoan Alpinesta, geometriat ovat melkeen samat. Fiev on vähän paremmin poljettava ja jotenkin näppärämpi kierrellä kiviä ja kantoja kun taas Alpine on kivikossa ja juurakossa tukevampi ja vakaampi kulkija.



Kiitos loistavista asiantuntevista kommenteista,juuri noiden Fiven ja Alpinen eroja vähän kaipasinkin ja ajokokemuksia.
Kyllä jäljelle jäävät Five ja Alpine,eli näiden kahden kesken täytynee päättää.
Pitää  koittaa keretä koeajolle,mtb centterissä oli Five tarjolla koeajoa  varten ja twentyniner lupaili että Alpinea saa mennä koittamaan ja  testailemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Mehukatin postaama ilmaiskari on ilmeisen hyvä juuri Alpineen, näin olen jostain lukenut ? Henkilökohtaisesti, mikäli tuo oma Alpinen jää talliin, jätän RP23 :sen varalle ja hankin vieteriä perään  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä vaan, tervetuloa.

----------


## PaH

> Mehukatin postaama ilmaiskari on ilmeisen hyvä juuri Alpineen, näin olen jostain lukenut ? ...



Double Barrell on siitä erikoinen viritys, on sit kyseessä trad vieteriversio tai toi tuleva DB Air, et siinä kaikkien säätöjen (molemmat 
compressiot ja molemmat reboundit) säätöalueet on niin laajat et sen pelkillä hanikoiden oikeilla asennoilla toimimaan hyvin lähes
kaikissa perävirityksissä. Mut ei ihan kaikissa. En silti usko että tuo Alpineenkaan yhtään sen kummempi oo kun joku toinen ko. fillarille
viritetty hyvä ilmaiskari. Mut sen uskon et toi tai hyvin viritetty muu ilmaiskari voipi toimia Alpinessa paremmin kun vieterivehkeet.

Mut asiaan. Vieteri-iskarit on erilaisia kun ilma-iskarit tuntumaltaan ja ominaisuuksiltaan kun kyse on tehdas-setupista ja pakasta vedetystä
tuotteesta. Mut sit kun noita lähdetään virittämään noi tuntumaerot ja toiminnalliset ominaisuudet voivat mennä mitenpäin vaan - ammatti-
mies voi tuunata ilmaiskarin toimimaan vieterivehkeen tavoin ja päinvastoin. Rajansa tuollakin on, mut ne rajat on kauempana kun uskoiskaan.

----------


## twentyniner

Pahiksella kylläpi taitaa olla aika hyvä tuntuma joustosta, joten unohdetaan vieterit  :Hymy:  katsotaan mitä kevät ja kesä tuo tullesaaan, nyt hiihdetään  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

^ höh - ei tuota noin pitäny tulkita. Sekä ilma- että vieteripunpun saa Alpinessa varmasti pelaamaan niin hyvin kun on tarve.
Mut jos haluaa sekä aktiivisen että nopealiikkeisen perän myös jouston loppupäässä eikä halua kaupanpäälle polkiessa notkuvaa
härveliä, voipi sitä vieterisvärkkiä joutua virityttämään Alpineen enemmänkin, ilmaiskarilla pääsee aineskin kevyempi kuski helpommalla 
samaan. Tässä threadissä tosin tuo tarve ei korostune, kun siitä on enempi iloa vaan niille kun ajaa itse myös sinne mäjen päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## Rikke

Viellä heräs kysymyksiä lisää,millasia pyöriä nuo ovat kiipeämään Five ja Alpine?
Jostain jäänyt sellanen mielikuva että Five olisi ihan kohtuulinen kipeämään,mites tuon Alpinen kanssa?

----------


## KariKalastaja

five 140mm keulalla lienee hyvä (luokassaan) kiipeilyominaisuuksiltaan, 160mm keulalla ja 66 asteen ohjauskulmalla ei kannata tietenkään liikoja odottaa. alpinen ja Five AM:n geometriat on niin lähellä toisiaan, että erot tulevat oikeastaan paino-ja komponenttien eroista.

----------


## drop

Juminy tuntuu ainaskin kiipeävän Alpinella (ccdb iskarilla) mitä vain. Voi tietysti olla että jossain sen sukupuussa on vuorikauris...

----------


## juminy

Vain kun ei ole pitkä tai jyrkkä kipuaminen. Lyhyttä ja loivaa tuo kyllä nousee, mutten ole toisaalta huomannut mitään pyörästä johtuvaa vikaa. Femmaa 15/16cm keulalla ja millä tahansa suht kunnollisella takaiskarilla olis kiva kokeilla. Harmi, että on niin kallis ostaa erikseen runkkona. Vois muuten harkita... sinisian vaihtamista... Alpine löyty noin vuos sitten 1400 eypoon ccdb:n kera. Käytettynäkin vaihtuu näköjään lähinnä Alpinea, ehkä femmalaiset ovat tyytyväisempiä  :Hymy: 

Tohon passion rediin, kun sen tarroistaan päästäis - jos ne lähtee, sopis aika kivasti valakoset aurinkorinkelit... ei helvata...

----------


## Padi

Nyt tähän väliin tällainen nyyppäkysymys, eli jos noihin enskakisoihin osallistuu niin pitääkö olla jossain seurassa mukana vai voiko lähteä mukaan ilman mitään jäsenyyttä? Entä kuinka ajoissa pitää ilmoittautua kisoihin?

----------


## TimoF

> Nyt tähän väliin tällainen nyyppäkysymys, eli jos noihin enskakisoihin osallistuu niin pitääkö olla jossain seurassa mukana vai voiko lähteä mukaan ilman mitään jäsenyyttä? Entä kuinka ajoissa pitää ilmoittautua kisoihin?



Kauheeta offtopikkia!  :No huh!: 

http://www.mtb-enduro.net/saannot/

nimim. "Covertilla mennään kolmaskin kausi"

----------


## Redfive

Padille. Ei tarvitse olla virallista fillariseuraa. Keksit vaikka oman.. Itsekin ajelin kuuluisalla Jellonat seuralla, jonka todellista merkitystä harva lienee tietää.. :Vink:  Kisakutsuihin tulee ilmoajat. Paikan päällä onnistuu myös. Maksaa muutaman lantin enemmän.

----------


## Vertti83

ja vielä vähän jos täydentää, niin kilpailukutsu, taikka "ennakko ilmoittautuminen", aukeaa yleensä pari viikkoa ennen kisaa ja loppuu paria päivää ennen kisaa. Kinkereihin voi (jälki)ilmoittautua myös paikanpäällä, mutta se maksaa muutaman latin enemmän, kuten redfive tuossa totesikin. Seuraan ei tarvitse kuulua.


nimim. Covertilla mennään myös  :Hymy:

----------


## Padi

> Kauheeta offtopikkia!



Juu tiedetään, en tosin kehdannut tehdä omaa topiccia enkä oikein sopivaa löytänyt. Kiitos avusta, huojensi tietää ettei tarvii alkaa säätään niitten kerhojen kanssa, ainakaan vielä.  :Hymy:  
No kun kerran suistin aiheen raiteilta niin nostetaan takaisin, eli XL Enduro 60mm:n stemmillä osoittautuikin juuri sopivaksi, ainakin kooltaan. Viikko takana ja kyllä kaikki muukin näyttäisi pelittävän.

----------


## Patrik

Tässä vähän tilastoa viime kaudella käytetystä kalustosta.

----------


## Jooseppi

Crutsi kuskit ei paljoa juhli  :Irvistys:

----------


## AK-87

> Tässä vähän tilastoa viime kaudella käytetystä kalustosta.



Mielenkiintoinen tilasto!  :Hymy:  Näyttäis sen enempiä laskematta, että keskimäärin top-10:n fillarit joustaa 150 milliä.

nimim. tusina-spessulla mennään toistaiseksi  :Leveä hymy: 

E. No olihan sen keskimääräisen jouston joku jo artikkelin ylälaitaan laskenutkin...

----------


## PaH

^^^ mielenkiintoinen listaus, ei niinkään siks mitä fillareita tuolla on vaan mitä siellä ei ole. 
Montakohan endurokisaa muualla euroopassa ajellaan niin, ettei yhtään Litevilleä, Rotwildiä tai
Lapierrea ole viivalla  :Cool:

----------


## Hri

Ennustan että ainakin Mondraker ja Rocky Mountain kasvattaa osallistumismäärää tulevalla kaudella. Spessuja taitaa olla jokaisella porukkalenkilläkin jo sen verran, että ykkössija ei paljoa yllätä.

Aiheseen liittyen, 150/140 joustolla meni muutama kisa viime kaudella. Vaikka ajat eivät antaneet juurikaan juhliin aihetta, ei missään välissä jäänyt kaluston osalta kaivelemaan. Kuntopuoleen voisi panostaa sitten senkin edestä.

Edit: Olisipa mukava jos tulevasta kaudesta tihkuisi edes jotain tietoa tai suunnitelmia. Eihän tätä odotusta ja jatkuvaa speksausta meinaa kestää millään.

----------


## AK-87

@Hri: Veikkaan, että veikkauksesi Mondrakerin ja Rocky Mountainin suosion kasvusta pitää paikkansa  :Hymy:  Ja tulevasta kaudesta pikkulinnut on visertäny sillälailla, että jokusen verran asioita on vielä lyömättä lukkoon. Tästä johtuen kovin kattavien tietojen julkaiseminen enduro-kautta koskien ei ole vielä mahdollista. Eli täristään yhdessä vielä!  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

> Olisipa mukava jos tulevasta kaudesta tihkuisi edes jotain tietoa tai suunnitelmia. Eihän tätä odotusta ja jatkuvaa speksausta meinaa kestää millään.



Tuolla www.mtb-enduro.net:ssä on jo jotain tietoja julkaistu:

-alustavasti kuus kisaa
-alustavat päivämäärät 27.5, 17.6, 15.7, 21.7, 12.8, 8.9.
-SM-pääsarjan rinnalle perinteinen suomienskacuppi
-lisäksi EBA:n edustaja kommentoi: "pyritään tekemään pidempiä kisoja kun edellisinä kausina, joko pidemmillä pätkillä tai erikoiskokeiden määrillä."
-ja reitit ilmeisesti tulee pysyy vaikeustasoltaan samantyyppisinä mitä tänä vuonna (ajettavissa renkaat maassa)

Toi kisojen pituuden kasvattaminen kyl pelottaa, joutuuks tässä alkaa reenaa kuntoa?  :Vink:  Kalustopuoli itellä speksattu aika lailla kuntoon jo tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## wiggum

^^jep ja tuosta "suomienska" -sarjasta alkutiedote Fillari-lehden etusivulla.
Ja tuota kisojen pidentämistä ei tarvitse kavahtaa, tarkoitus on edelleen pitää osallistumiskynnys matalana kuntopuolen suhteen.

----------


## Hri

> Tuolla www.mtb-enduro.net:ssä on jo jotain tietoja julkaistu



Joo, nuo uutiset on toki tavattu läpi jo moneen kertaan heti julkaisun jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Ja tuo SM-sarjan ja suomienska-cupin välinen yhteinen kisa tulee kuulemma olee sellanen, jossa mennään mäen päälle lihasvoimalla.

----------


## AinaVanteilla

> Viellä heräs kysymyksiä lisää,millasia pyöriä nuo ovat kiipeämään Five ja Alpine?



Todistetusti Femmalla on kiivetty kaikki paikat mitkä pääsi edellisellä kevyemmällä ja lyhyempijoustoisella (puistot ja tahkot). Pari vuorimäkeäkin tuli kihnutettua, silloin tuli kevyttä saksalaisen vapaaherran alpencross hiilikuitu täysjoustoa ikävä (ei kovinkaan yllättävää :-)). Kyllähän porukka painaa äksee tyyppisillä reiteillä ohi, mutta ihmekös tuo ihan eri peli ja vehkeet.

----------


## syklopaatti

> . Kyllähän porukka painaa äksee tyyppisillä reiteillä ohi, mutta ihmekös tuo ihan eri peli ja vehkeet.



Jep.....Mutta kun alamäki alkaa....tai teknisempi paikka...jousto rules...

----------


## Rikke

> Jep.....Mutta kun alamäki alkaa....tai teknisempi paikka...jousto rules...



Eli Femma menee ns "lenkkipyöränäkin" viellä.
Tässä nyt tosiaan vähä kahden vaiheilla jos nykysestä Cuben Comp:ista päättää hankkiutua eroon niin sit femma on melekein se valinta kun sillä lenkkiäkin pystyy heittämään.
Toisinaan jos Cuben pitää ja hommaa Alpinen sit vähän raskaampaan rymistelyyn :P

Mut pääsisi nyt edes eka sinne koeajelulle :P Ensiviikolla pitäs koittaa yrittää mennä testailemaan fiveä.

----------


## drop

Mä ajan lenkit ja työmatkat 175-190mm joustavalla Uzzilla, yllätyävää olisi jos ei femmalla onnistuisi.

----------


## juminy

Kyllä mä ajan Alpinella nimenomaan lenkkiä enkä ole missään hissimäessä sillä koskaan käynytkään. Siinä mielessä väärä fillari mulle kun en uskalla ajaa alamäkiä edes pururadalla, jos jyrkempi tulee vastaan, mutta toisaalta helpompaa se loivienkin alamäkien ajaminen on järeemmällä tsygällä kun nousutkin ovat keskimäärin sen verran lyhyitä, että tuskin niissä pari kiloa tekee yhtään mitään.

Ota se Femma tai joku vastaava. Cubella voi ajaa sitten kun kaipaa jäykkäperää perversiosta tai toisesta. Ja Femmalla voi ajaa ihan hyvin hissiajoakin. Tai jos pitää järeämpi olla, niin kyllä Alpinella lenkkiä ajaa, jos ei nyt ihan hiekkatieäkseetä jatkuvasti aja. En tiedä, mutta luulen, että jos keveys on jonkinlainen kriteeri, niin muitakin merkkejä kannattaa katella.

Edit: tuosta endurosta lajina en tiedä sinänsä mitään, joten semmoseen arvoon minun kommenttini, kiitos.

----------


## AK-87

En tiedä mikä on raskasta rymistelyä kenenkin mittapuulla, mutta Five taipuu kepeästi ainakin   :Hymy:

----------


## Jami76

> ...jos Cuben pitää ja hommaa Alpinen sit vähän raskaampaan rymistelyyn :P



Kaikki on vaan taidosta kiinni. Kyllä Five taipuu vaikka mihin kun sitä osaa käskyttää. Ja fivestä saat rymistelypyörän kun paat 160millisen keulaan.
Alpinessa ei ole mitään vikaa, itekin vedän sillä lenkkiä ja käynyt muutamaan otteeseen hissimäessä ottamassa tuntumaa. Hyvin toimii...ja pelastaa tilanteita kun omat taidot on aika rajalliset. Mutta ei sitä alamäkipyöräksi kannata hankkia.

----------


## Rikke

Eilen käytä koeajamassa Fiveä ja kyllähän se tuntui hyvltä  :Hymy:  Nyt Cube vaihtoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Patrik

Hmmh:

Täällä sattui halvalla silmään. Vääriä kokoja onneks.

----------


## AK-87

Onpa edukas tarjous näppärästä rungosta kyllä tuo Patrikin postaama. Kulmat vaan ei mun makuun natsaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Hri

OT:na mainittakoon maailmalla uusien kisojen melko kova lisääntyminen.
Uutena tällä kertaa Enduro 1: X-Fusion Suspension All Mountain Enduro Race Series

----------


## Kemizti

Tollasella lähetään enskaudella hissi- ja cuppienskaa.. pyörän (ja kuskin) tyyliin sopii tuolla aiemmin itseäni huvittanut kommentti:




> *nipsnaps* ...kun taas sarvikuonokuski menee lujempaa mörssärillä.

----------


## Henkka.k

> OT:na mainittakoon maailmalla uusien kisojen melko kova lisääntyminen.
> Uutena tällä kertaa Enduro 1: X-Fusion Suspension All Mountain Enduro Race Series



Saksaankin tulee enska sarja 2012, 5 osakilpailua. Kuviot on vielä kesken, mutta tänne se ilmestyy:
http://www.enduroseries.net/

----------


## syklopaatti

Covelta mielenkiintoinen runko. Tiedä sit onko liiankin järeä hissienskaan.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cove-2012-STD-Tested.html

CRC taitaa euroopassa myydä Cove:a

Edit:eipä tuo nyt niin uus oo kun crc:llä myyvät 2009 STD:tä puoleen hintaan

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Ei se 2012 STD ihan sama pyörä ole: edelliseen verrattuna sentti enemmän takajoustoa ja reilun asteen verran loivempi keulakin. Takaswingin irtodropoutkin näyttää edelliseen verrattuna kevennetyltä. Coven omilla sivuilla on edelleen vanhan mallin speksit.

G-spot vois olla enemmän enskapyörä jos molempia ammatissaan käyttäneen kokemuksiin on uskominen. Omat kokemukset dual linkin poljettavuuskäytöksestä Shockerilla ovat rohkaisevia. Saman kadun varrella Easton -putkesta hitsatut rungot on valitettavasti vähän kalliimpia kuin taiwaassa tehdyt.

----------


## AK-87

Kyllä saa paiskoa aika lujaa, jos meinaa saada STD:n vietyä hissienskassa rajoille asti. Ja G-Spotin keskiö ainakin näyttäis olevan Wanhan Liiton korkeuksissa. Cove on kyllä valmistajana kohtuu seksikäs.

----------


## Rikke

Nyt on Five alla ja sopivasti sisään ajettukin viikonlopun aikana.
Kiitos foorumin väelle jeesistä pyörän valinnan suhteen.

----------


## Rahka

Millaiseen femmaan päädyit?

----------


## syklopaatti

Ei oo tainut olla täällä edes mainintaa GT Sanctionista.
Semmonen herra kun Dan Atherton aikoo kisata enskaudella enduroo kyseisellä pyörällä ja hyvinhän tuo näyttää käpälässä pysyvän.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Dan-Ath...-Sanction.html

----------


## Patrik

> _No matter how good the suspension is (on an enduro bike) it's never  going to be as good as a downhill bike, and yet you're riding similar  sorts of tracks. So I think the geometry has to be absolutely perfect,  Taylor made for each rider you know, you have to feel really comfortable  on that bike, because the geometry is what's going to get you through,  not how well the travel is working. For me personally I like a slack  head angle and a low bottom bracket, maybe even as slack as 64 even on  some tracks, that comes from the fact that enduro pretty much is a  downhill race, but you have to ride to the top._ - Dan Atherton



Hyvä pointti... Ihan siistihän tuo on, mutta joku noissa GT:n täysjoustoissa häirittee...

----------


## wiggum

> Hyvä pointti... Ihan siistihän tuo on, mutta joku noissa GT:n täysjoustoissa häirittee...



Toisaalta hieman koomista, kun kattoo GT:n geometrioita... Eipä taida Danin pyörä tosin olla ihan vakio. Poljettavuudeltaan noi GT:n pyörät on kyllä todella hyviä, mitä nyt oon semmosta Furya testannut. Ällistyttävän hyvä suorastaan niinkin pitkäjoustoiseksi! Painoahan noi nivelet tuo ja kuulemma vähän löystyvätkin, mutta kyllähän semmonen Carbon Force anglesetillä ois rouhea  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Danin mekaanikko ilmeisesti sitten nakuttelee runkoon radan mukaan sopivan Anglesetin cupin. Tosin tuossa Sanctionissa näyttäis olevan vakiona 66-asteen ohjainkulma, joten Anglesetillä menis 64.5 asti. Mutta varmasti hitsaavat pari custom-runkoakin, jos tarvii.  :Hymy:  Monessa uudessa rungossa on toi 66-astetta vakiona, joten se lienee uusi "standardi". Mutta varmasti tuo Danin panostaminen enduroon tuo lisää nostetta lajille, nettivideoita pukkaa varmaan jatkossakin. Ranskan enskastarat on kuitenkin jääny monelle vähän vieraiksi.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mutta varmasti tuo Danin panostaminen enduroon tuo lisää nostetta lajille, nettivideoita pukkaa varmaan jatkossakin. Ranskan enskastarat on kuitenkin jääny monelle vähän vieraiksi.



Jep. Dan tuo kyllä huimasti medianäkyvyyttä lajille ainakin briteissä ja miksei muuallakin. Todella positiivinen asia.

Mieshän sanoi jossain haastattelussa ,että nykyään DH:ssa taso on niin hurja ja vauhdit sekä riskit niin kovia ,ettei tunne enää oloaan kovin kotoisaks siellä.
Epäsuorasti tunnusti ,ettei uskalla/pysty ajaa niin kovaa mitä pärjääminen siellä edellyttää.

Luulis vauhdin enskassa riittävän kuitenkin aika pitkälle. Noh, ens kaudellahan tuo nähdään.

----------


## AK-87

Mitäs Wiggumilla jäi muuten Slayeriin nokkakulmaksi? Laita yv, jos on liian arkaluontoista tietoa...  :Hymy: 

Nyt kun kulmat taas tuli puheeksi, niin onkos raadilla kokemuksia noista angleseteistä tahi kupeista? Mistä saa ostettua ja mitkä on luotettavia? Sais olla kiinteällä kulmalla, eli ei tartte päästä härväämään sitä kulmaa eestaas.

----------


## troh

Cane Creek anglesetissä on käsittääkseni alapäässä kuppi ("gimbal"), johon laakerikuppi asennetaan. Alalaakeri on keskeisesti asennettu? Ylälaakerille on vastaava rakenne, mutta runkoa vasten tulee epäkesko kuppi ja sitten se laakerikuppi. Yläkuppeja on kolme erilaista, joille luvataan 0,5, 1, tai 1,5 asteen kulmanmuutos. Vaan kun emäputkien pituuksissa on eroa, niin eikös kyseessä ole vain yläpään offset ja kulmamuutos riippuu putken pituudesta? Ei sillä, omassa pyörässä on niin ohut emäputki, ettei taida angleseteistä olla apua.

----------


## PaH

^ raadin hängöraund-jäsen on käyttäny CC:n anglesettiä (complete-setti ZS49, ZS49 eli phillarissa 1,5" kaulaputki ja
keulassa 1 1/8" ohjainputki) nyt eri variaatioina jokusen kuukauden. Toimii toistaiseksi jees. Muutamia havaintoja;
- jos on tuo complete-setti eli kupit sekä 0,5 / 1,0 / 1,5 asteella sen 0-kulmaisen alapään lisäksi, niin 1,5" kaula-
putkellisessa saapi tuolla tehtyä eri variaatioita aina +/- 2,5 asteeseen asti eli voi laittaa 1,5 asteen kupin yhteen-
suuntaan toiseen päähän ja 1,0 asteisen "väärinpäin" toiseenpäähän... palikat menee sillai ristiin 
- asennus on helppoa kun oivaltaa idean miten pinoaminen + kiristys pitää tehdä
- oma setuppi (alla 0-kulma, päällä 1-asteinen loivennus) alkoi naksumaan ~10 asteen pakkasella, ääni hävis kun
keli lämpeni ja palas takaisin kun pakasti, hävis myös pakkasella kun kasas kupit uudelleen hiukan vähemmän tönköllä
rasvalla
- palikoiden laatu on CC:tä eli pysyy puhtaana, tiiviinä ja liukkaana
- kulmamuutos ottaa jokusen minuutin kun raketti + prässi on käsillä, aloitin itse 1,5asteen loivennuksesta ja päädyin 
asteeseen ensin yhdellä ja sitten toisella tavalla tehtynä. Nyt sägitön kulma (liukuputkesta mitattuna) 66,0 astetta.

----------


## AK-87

Lisättäköön, että setin pitäs passata 44mm emäputkeen ja 1 1/8" kaulaputkelle. Mahtaa olla niin, ettei esim. CC tarjoa näille mitoille vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## mehukatti

> Cane Creek anglesetissä on käsittääkseni alapäässä kuppi ("gimbal"), johon laakerikuppi asennetaan.



Gimbal on se kullanvärinen palikka, jota vasten konelaakeri asettuu. Tästä näkyy aika hyvin:



www.bike-components.de ainakin myy noita kohtuuhintaan, tosin niillä ei ihan kaikkia malleja ole myynnissä. Ennen tilaamista kannattaa kattoo tarkkaan, että minkä mallin tarvii. Se kun riippuu sekä rungon kaulaputkesta että keulan ohjainputkesta (1 1/8" vai tapered).

----------


## PaH

@AK-87 - tarjoo ne, tuosta löytyy variaatiot.

----------


## Quaddro

> Lisättäköön, että setin pitäs passata 44mm emäputkeen ja 1 1/8" kaulaputkelle. Mahtaa olla niin, ettei esim. CC tarjoa näille mitoille vaihtoehtoa?




Viime keväästä on tullu ajeltua tuommoinen http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-...adset-84-p.asp kiinni Pivot Mach vitosessa.
Hyvin on pelannut ja taitaa noilla olla myös zerostackejä.

----------


## Rikke

> Millaiseen femmaan päädyit?



Femma Pro tuli hankittua.

----------


## AK-87

Jes, kiitti angleset-tietäjille!

----------


## EsaJ

> Femma Pro tuli hankittua.



Minä kokoinen? Viskaappa puntariin, mitä painaa nykyään. Vaihdoitko speksejä.....

----------


## PMT

Noita angesettejä saa myös Fox Compista Canacreekkeinä hain sieltä pari laakeria hinta käytännössä sama kuin jenkeissä jos nhinta heitti muutaman egen päälle dollarin niin ei kannata paljoo kauempaa haikailla.

----------


## drop

Cane Creekillä ei tainnut olla anglesettiä 1.5" runkoon, 1 1/8" keulaan jossa alakuppi ei ole zerostack mallinen?

----------


## Prestige

> Cane Creekillä ei tainnut olla anglesettiä 1.5" runkoon, 1 1/8" keulaan jossa alakuppi ei ole zerostack mallinen?



Nämä jampat ainakin sivujensa mukaan tekee custom angle settejä, ja on vielä edullisempia kuin Cane Creekit.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla ei oo tämä enduro pyörän hankinta ihan vielä edes ajankohtainen, mutta ruperin tässä tutustumaan ihan mielenkiinnosta saatavilla oleviin malleihin, kun jossain vaiheessa tulee varmaankin hommattuna nykyiselle 29er jäykkäperäsinkulalle hieman raskaampaan käyttöön soveltuva tallikaveri.

Vaihtoehtojahan on ainakin ihan mukavasti tarjolla, joskin tuntuu hieman siltä, että koko mtb-enduro hakee vielä hieman paikkaansa. Tosin eihän nää fillarien lokeroinnit oo oikeen koskaan toiminu kun ratoja/olosuhteita/mieltymyksiä on niin monenmaisia. Oma mielenkiintoni kohdistuu ehkä siiden enduron- ja AM-luokan väliin, mutta koeajojen kautta tuo lopullinen speksi varmaan hahmottuu sitten paremmin.

Oma budjettini tulee luultavasti olemaan siinä 2k€:n ja 2,5€n välillä, joten kyseeseen tulee lähinnä pienemmät valmistajat ja Saksalaiset suoratoimittajat (ellei sitten myöhemmin keväällä ole vielä jotain 2011 herkkuja tarjolla edullisesti). Tilasin jo MTB centerin tarjouskirjeenkin, kun heillä on ollut ihan fiksun näköisiä pyörä myynissä (mm. mondrakerin foxyt ja dunet). Kirjeen mukaan he on nyt luopumassa Mondraker tuotemerkistä ja tilalle on otettu Englantilainen Saracen, joiden mallistosta ainakin Ariel 141, 142, 143 (140mm/140mm) ja Ariel 161 ja 162 (160mm/160mm) mallit  soveltuisivat varmaankin ihan mukavasti Suomi enduroon sekä metsäpoluille. Onko kellään mitään kokemuksia ko. merkistä ja malleista? Ainakin bike-radarin "arvostelussa" viimevuotinen Ariel 3 (160mm/160mm) sai ihan hyvät arviot, joskin runko osoittautui ennemmin hieman eloisaksi, kuin super jäykäksi. Saman lähteen mukaan 2012 mallien rungot on kokenut ainakin jonkinverran muutoksia, joten voisi jopa toivoa, että runko on parantunut entisestään. Muuten tämä Saracen vaikuutaa kyllä jotenkin mukavan "sympaattiselta" valmistajalta.

Oon myös kerännyt heiman muistilistaa, toivoen, että tämä jotenkin helpottaisi pyörän valintaa. Tuleeko raadilla mieleen jotain puuteita/tarkennuksia/korjauksia?

*Ohjauskulma jossain 66-68 asteen hujakoilla
*Satulaputkenkulma jossain 72-74 asteen hujakoilla
*Standardi läpiakselit edessä ja takana (ainakin spessulla oli jotain 142+ virityksiä)
*Standardi iskarikiinnikkeet (esim. spessulla oli jotain säätöä näiden(kin) kanssa)
*Renkaille kunnolla tilaa (ainakin 60mm rengas saisi pyöriä kivutta sekä edessä että takana)
*2x10 voimansiirto (mulla ei oo ollut vaihteellista maasturia vuosiin, mutta 2x10 systeemi olisi mukavan tuttu maastopuolelta)
**Pitää olla muunnettavissa esim. 1x9/10 systeemiin ilman suurempia ongelmia
**Omat fiilikset vetää sramin puoleen, mutta ei kai se shimanokaan huono ole.
*Foxia sekä edesssä että takana (nykyisen fillarin Fox F80 RL 29in (joka on venytetty 100mm mittaan) on  toiminut hyvin, joten tukisin jatkossa mieluusti ko. pajan tuotteita,  tosin hyvillä perusteilla myös muutkin valmistajat on ok)
**Toivottavaa olisi, että ainakin iskareiden perushuollot olisivat edulliset tai ne voisi tehdä itse (Foxin RL keula on ainakin todella simppeli purkaa/huoltaa.
*ISCG/ISCG05 kiinnikkeet ketjuohjurille
*Standardi satulatolppa: 30,9mm tai 31,6mm (esim. cuben fritzz mallissa  oli joku järjetön 34,9mm tolppa, johon ei esim reverb/KS mee suoraan)
**hissitolpan vaijerille/letkulle olis myös kiva olla kiinnikkeet yläputkessa, jotta asennuksesta tulee siisti. 
**asettaako esim. calpiksen ankkuri(?)hissit jotain rajoitteita hissitolpan valintaan?

Tässä hieman nöösin pohdintoja, kovasti tuntuu jo olevan kevättä rinnassa, vaikka ulkona on vielä "kainaloihin" asti lunta.

----------


## sulo

Olen vertaillut useampia fillareita lähinnä kevyehköä enduroa varten ja   hinta/laatu näyttää minusta kohtaavan parhaiten Radon Slide ED 8.0   2012:ssa.
Mitä mieltä te olette ko. setistä? Mielestäni ainakin vanteet, jarrut ja vaihtajat on kohdallaan.

Hinta on 2500e ja Fillariosa tilaisi Suomeen, hoitaa takuut ym.
Tilaukset saa aloittaa maaliskuussa Bike-Discountin mukaan ja toimitukset alkavat viikoilla 16-17.

----------


## Kalle H

> Olen vertaillut useampia fillareita lähinnä kevyehköä enduroa varten ja   hinta/laatu näyttää minusta kohtaavan parhaiten Radon Slide ED 8.0   2012:ssa.
> Mitä mieltä te olette ko. setistä? Mielestäni ainakin vanteet, jarrut ja vaihtajat on kohdallaan.
> 
> Hinta on 2500e ja Fillariosa tilaisi Suomeen, hoitaa takuut ym.
> Tilaukset saa aloittaa maaliskuussa Bike-Discountin mukaan ja toimitukset alkavat viikoilla 16-17.
> 
> [--speksit leikattu pois---]



Itse katselin tuota samaa kokoonpanoa ja kyllä ainakin omaan silmään tossa on todella monta palikkaa kohdallaan. Boonuksena mm. reverb tulee tuossa mukana ja vanteetkin on vissiin ihan perus hyvät Havocit (ainamonissa ko. hintaluokan pyörissä on jotain no-name kiekkoja alla). Onko noita Radonin Slide ed malleja ollu mukana jossain laajemmaissa arvostelussa, itse en ainakaan nopean googletuksen perusteella löytänyt oikein mitään kunnollista.

----------


## Kalle H

Fillariosan facebook sivuilta löyty seuraavanlaista infoa slide am/ed 7.0 2012 malleja koskien.





> Nuo  tulivat juuri tälle vuodelle mallistoon huhtikuussa joten suuria  uudistuksia ei ole luvassa. Slide Ed saa hissitolpan vaijerinkorvakkeet  ja kaiketi satulaputkikin sitten muuttuu 31.4stä 31.6een. Myös  taka-akseliksi tulee 12mm läpiakseli....  Nyt siellä on pikalinkkun mutta mahdollisuus tehdä 10mm läpiakseli.  Slide Edissä on ISCG korvakkeet, AMssä ei ollenkaan. Edistä saa AMännän  laittamalla 200x50 iskarin sekä 140 keulan  Mut sit on se ISCG  korvake.... Ehdottomasti sitten 7.0!

----------


## AK-87

> *2x10 voimansiirto (mulla ei oo ollut vaihteellista maasturia vuosiin, mutta 2x10 systeemi olisi mukavan tuttu maastopuolelta)
> **Pitää olla muunnettavissa esim. 1x9/10 systeemiin ilman suurempia ongelmia
> **Omat fiilikset vetää sramin puoleen, mutta ei kai se shimanokaan huono ole.
> *Foxia sekä edesssä että takana (nykyisen fillarin Fox F80 RL 29in (joka on venytetty 100mm mittaan) on toiminut hyvin, joten tukisin jatkossa mieluusti ko. pajan tuotteita, tosin hyvillä perusteilla myös muutkin valmistajat on ok)
> **Toivottavaa olisi, että ainakin iskareiden perushuollot olisivat edulliset tai ne voisi tehdä itse (Foxin RL keula on ainakin todella simppeli purkaa/huoltaa.
> *ISCG/ISCG05 kiinnikkeet ketjuohjurille
> **asettaako esim. calpiksen ankkuri(?)hissit jotain rajoitteita hissitolpan valintaan?



I) 2x10 vois olla hyvä, mutta 1x9/10 kyllä tuntuu pärjäävän aika hyvin  :Hymy:  Ja kylläpä nuo on muunnettavissa aika helposti tarvittaessa. Jotkut kuskit on tarkkoja vaihtajan häkin suhteen, eli että 1x9/10 pitäs olla sitten se short cage. Mediumillakin sujuu, mutta eihän se optimaalinen ole.
II) Meillä päin taitaa olla aika 50/60 Shimppaa ja Sramia, molemmat siis toimii.
III) Sama juttu jousituksessa, on sekä Foxia että Rokspoksia. Lyrikit on helppohoitoisia ja toimii kivasti. Ja tuskin Fox yhtään sen huonompi on. Joku muu saa suositella sitten vielä BOSsin jne...
IIIb) Iskarihan pitää olla CC Double Barrel  :Vink: 
IV) ISCG tabit hyvä, muttei välttämätön. Adaptereita on saatavailla joko runkovalmistajan tai ohjurifirman puolesta. Esim. SB-66 ei kiinteästi ole tabeja.
V) Juurikin Calpiksessa on sompahissit, eli siellä ei oo tolpalla väliä. Muuten kyllä sitten ankkurihissit aiheuttaa ongelmia hissitolppien kanssa, mutta noitakin on porukat sitten modannut ankkurihissisoveltuviksi.

----------


## drop

Kyllä alle 2500€ pyörissä voi unohtaa sekä CCDB't että BOSsin jousitukset. Itsekin olen pärjännyt 1x9/10 setupilla, mutta asia on niin että 2x9 kokoonpanosta on helpompi siirtyä 1x9'ään kuin toisin päin. Samoin ISCG täbejä ei tarvitse käyttää jos ei halua, mutta mukava ne on olla olemassa jos joskus tulee tarve (esim. Hammerschmidt kampia tuskin saa BB adaptereihin kiinni).

Kaiken kaikkiaan uskomattoman hyvät osat hintaan nähden.

----------


## AK-87

> Kyllä alle 2500€ pyörissä voi unohtaa sekä CCDB't että BOSsin jousitukset...Samoin ISCG täbejä ei tarvitse käyttää jos ei halua, mutta mukava ne on olla olemassa jos joskus tulee tarve (esim. Hammerschmidt kampia tuskin saa BB adaptereihin kiinni).



Totta. Mutta eipä siihen hintaluokkaan kyllä Hammereitakaan laiteta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rikke

> Minä kokoinen? Viskaappa puntariin, mitä painaa nykyään. Vaihdoitko speksejä.....



"16" oli koko mutta viime vuoden mallia kun sai vähä edullisemmin...mutta vähä eroo alkuperäsestä Fox Float 36RCL fit keula..navat ja headset ja jarruvivut kullan väriset.

----------


## Patrik

Gravitydropper toimii hisseissä hyvin modaamattakin. Vaijeri lähtee tolpan alaosasta joten ankkuri ei ota siihen, ja liukuputkea suojaa muodikas haitarikumi  :Hymy: .


SB-66:ssa on muuten Coven tapainen uritettu ISCG-adapteri, joka siis toimii myös hammerin kanssa.

----------


## sulo

> Totta. Mutta eipä siihen hintaluokkaan kyllä Hammereitakaan laiteta.



No melekee  :Vink:  http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_13061_.htm

----------


## AK-87

> No melekee  http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_13061_.htm



Wouh, tuossa on kyllä palikoita hintansa edestä ainakin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> No melekee  http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_13061_.htm



Vieläkin edukkaampi :Leveä hymy: 
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=2574

----------


## eSimonen

Mites YT Wicked. Limited mallissa olisi valmiina Bosia edestä ja takaa. Ostoskoriin sitä ei näköjään saa...
http://www.yt-industries.com/en/bike.../wicked-160sl/

Tätä versiota saa ostettuakin
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...oduct&info=162

Taitaa olla kokemukset näistä aika ohuelti.

----------


## AK-87

> Vieläkin edukkaampi
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=2574



 :Hymy:  Muistanko väärin, että Kanjoneiden kanssa oli jotain häikkää? Valmistusfiboja rungoissa tjsp?

----------


## Jahvetti

> Muistanko väärin, että Kanjoneiden kanssa oli jotain häikkää? Valmistusfiboja rungoissa tjsp?



En ole noita kanjoneita pahemmin seuraillut mutta strivessä ainakin taisi olla joitain feeluja.

----------


## drop

> No melekee  http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_13061_.htm



Tuo lienee vanhempi malli kun on huonommat kiekot ja 9-vaihteet?

----------


## Suvanto

Radonin sivuilla kannattaa melkeinpä surffailla saksankielisellä puolella, sillä ainakin 2011-malleissa englanninkielisissä oli todella paljon virheitä osissa, kun taas saksankielisellä puolella tiedot olivat oikein.

----------


## Henkka.k

> Oon myös kerännyt heiman muistilistaa, toivoen, että tämä jotenkin helpottaisi pyörän valintaa. Tuleeko raadilla mieleen jotain puuteita/tarkennuksia/korjauksia?
> 
> *Standardi läpiakselit edessä ja takana (ainakin spessulla oli jotain 142+ virityksiä)



tuo 142 on se takapää standardi mikä tulee yleistymään enska pyörissä, ainakin toivottavasti. Itsellä on 142 enkä varmasti osta enää runkoa missä on vanha pikalinkku kiinnitys. Takapää on ihan eri jämäkkä 142:lla.

----------


## sakuvaan

142/135 maxle/12mm läpiakseli, same shit different package. 

Joo, ohan se 142 kivempi laittaa paikalleen kun on dropoutit.

----------


## zeizei

142x12 on se uusi standardiakseli, mutta spessulla on tosiaan tuo 142+, missä pakka tulee muutaman millin ulommas. Spessun 142+ runkoon kyllä sopii vaihtajan säädöllä tavallinen 142x12 napa, mutta tuo spessun 142+ napa ei taasen mahdu pääsääntöisesti muihin runkoihin.

----------


## drop

Lisenssimaksujako spessu tolla kiertää?

----------


## wiggum

> 142x12 on se uusi standardiakseli, mutta spessulla on tosiaan tuo 142+, missä pakka tulee muutaman millin ulommas. Spessun 142+ runkoon kyllä sopii vaihtajan säädöllä tavallinen 142x12 napa, mutta tuo spessun 142+ napa ei taasen mahdu pääsääntöisesti muihin runkoihin.



Ei helvata Spessu!
Onko porukoilla muuten tietoa, käykö Shimanon E-thru (142x12) -akselin tilalle maxle 142? 
Tosiaan tuo 142mm on yleistynyt jo hurjasti tämän(kin) kategorian pyörissä, onneksi monet vanhat navat saa konvertoitua uuteen standardiin  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Mikäs akselityyppi niissä Trekin ABP-systeemeissä muuten on? Käykö niihin joku norminapa vai pitääkö käyttää Bontrageria tjsp?





> Ei helvata Spessu!



No niinpä.

----------


## wiggum

> Mikäs akselityyppi niissä Trekin ABP-systeemeissä muuten on? Käykö niihin joku norminapa vai pitääkö käyttää Bontrageria tjsp?



Käy ihan normi 135mm pikalinkku(napa, pikalinkku pidempi?) tai sitten niihin on nykyään myös sitä 142x12 maxle settiä.

----------


## zeizei

> Ei helvata Spessu!



Niinpä niin. Mullakin on nyt tuossa kiekkopäivityksen jäljiltä 29er Epicin orkkistakakiekko lähinnä romurautana nurkissa, kun ei siitä ole kakkoskiekoksikaan. Ei ole paljon iloa kakkoskiekosta, jos aina tarttee säätää vaihtaja uudestaan. Samaan vaivaan sitten vaihtaa suoraan sen renkaan siihen ykköskiekolle. Edes pieni järki spessullakin, että standardinmukaisen 142x12 navan saa tuohon sentään kiinni.

Mutta eiköhän tuo xc-kurjuutin jää ensimmäiseksi ja viimeiseksi spessuksi kunnes (vahva epäilys) luopuvat näistä omista standardeistaan, vaikka muuten hyviä pyöriä ovatkin.

----------


## miku80

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/just-in-yt...es-wicked-150/ tuossa on lontooksi jotain jupinaa noista YT:stä ...

----------


## Hri

Noissa 142 x 12 mm akseleissa oli muistaakseni eroja keskenään, mutta 142 napoja voi käyttää kaikkien akseleiden kanssa.
Esim. tuohon Shimanon E-Thru:n tilalle ei taida sopia Maxle tai DT Swissin RWS. Voin tarkistaa vielä asian kotona, mutta muistaakseni DT Swississä on erilainen tuo kahvan puoleinen kartio akselissa kuin Shimanolla. Maxle näyttää kartion kohdalta jokseenkin samanlaiselta kuin DT Swissin akseli.

Maxle:

DT Swiss:


Shimano E-Thru:


Tuosta vielä RM:n Product Managerin selityksiä 142 x 12mm akselista.

----------


## PaH

^ jou, sama kuva mullakin tuosta yhteensopivuuskysymyksestä Shimano vs. muut. Mut sit muistelen et
myös maxlen ja DT:n kahvanpuoleinen kartio on hiukan erimallinen ja saattaa mennä ristiin tai sitten ei.

Jotta tuo x12- systeemi olis vielä sekavampi, niin jokunen runkovalmistaja tekee vielä omia akseleitaan
ja vastaavasti muotoileen noi dropoutin ulkopuolet eri lailla. Mulla on yks noista ja siinä 142x12 askeli ei
oo kahvallinen, vaan toimii päästä 6mm kuusioavaimella - akseli uppoaa kiristäessä kokonaan poraukseen
ja pääty on dropoutin pinnan tasalla. Syntacen oma x12 toimii tuossa, samoin DT:n RWS- akseli, mutta 
johtuen tuota kahvasta + kartiosta, DT:n viritys jää aika ulos = ei perustetta käytölle.

Muuten kyllä olen tuon systeemin kannattaja, vaikka moinen perä tulikin fillariin ns. puskista - tilatessa 
speksit vielä kerto normaalista 12*135:sta. Ne uralliset dropoutit on oikeesti kätsyt ja onhan toi tukeva,
vertaa sitä mihin tahansa. Onneks kaikki neljä takakiekkoa konvertoitu tuohon siististi.

----------


## syklopaatti

No pärkkeleen pärkkele. Paska judanssi tuo spessun epästandardi.

Kysäsempä nyt tässä ketjussa kun tarkoitus on kaikesta huolimatta hoitaa enduro evoon kakkoskiekot niin oonko käsittänyt oikein ,että tällä setillä
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...;pgc=6621:6622
saa hope II takanavan konvertoitumaan 142x12 sydeemiin kun valitsee tuolta Syntace X12 thru-axle systemin.

Tarkoitus ois laittaa hope/flow kiekoille kunnon sade/mutakelin renkaat. Aattelin vielä leikkiä kitkuilla niin ei viittis kokoajan renkaita vaihdella.
Jos takavaihtajan pikasäädön vara vaan riittää niin eipä sen säätäminen kohilleen pitäs hirveen iso vaiva olla.

----------


## zeizei

> Jos takavaihtajan pikasäädön vara vaan riittää niin eipä sen säätäminen kohilleen pitäs hirveen iso vaiva olla.



Joudut säätämään myös ne rajoitinruuvit molemmille reunoille. Itse jouduin myös jarrusatulan keskittämään uudestaan, että taitaa silläkin puolen olla hienoinen ero.

Tuolla lisää t(/n)arinaa aiheesta.

----------


## PaH

^^ syklopaatti - toi linkki ei kerro mitä noissa seteissä sisällä on tai ei ole. Täys konversio-setti sisältää paitsi nuo 142:n vaatimat 
pidemmät päätykupit, myös 12mm akselin napaan sekä sen X12- läpiakselin. Tartteeko tuota koko settiä, riippuu siitä millainen 
akseli siellä navassa nyt on. Jos siihen on sopinut aikaisemmin 12mm akseli, selviää päätykuppien vaihdolla. Jos siellä on 10mm 
sisäreiällä oleva askeli, niin sit tarttee sekin vaihtaa.

----------


## syklopaatti

Juu 10mm akseli on nyt eli siis täys-setti pitää hommata. Tai siis tommonen.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=47535
Ota näistä nyt selvää mikä menee mihinkin. :Sekaisin: 

Voi v"ttu jos rajoitinruuvejakin pitää alkaa säätämään. Saattaa tosiaan päästä helpommalla ,että ajaa samalla takarenkaalla tai sit sisureilla ja vaihtaa vaan kumin.
Pitää se konversiosetti varmaan hommata jos ajaa kiekon paskaks niin ei tule ajotaukoo tai kisa jää ajamatta.
Voihan se olla ,että ne säädot oppii nopeeta ulkoo tyyliin tota ruuvia kierros ulos ja tota puol sisään ja vaijeria.....ja se on siinä.

Ei s""tana.. :Vihainen:  Pääsis ,ehkä helpoimmalla kun ostas toisen rovalin kiekkosetin ja möis stanit pois.

----------


## Hri

^ Oli siellä kuvakin taka-akselin konversiokitistä:



Vanhempaan Pro 2 napaan pitää ainakin vaihtaa tuo akseli ja siinä konversiopaketissa ei tule itse akselia mukana. EVO -malleihin muistelen lukeneeni että selviää pelkillä päätykuppien vaihdolla, mutta en tähän hätään löytänyt kyseistä tekstinpätkää.

----------


## JackOja

> ...EVO -malleihin muistelen lukeneeni että selviää pelkillä päätykuppien vaihdolla...



Ei selviä jos jos haluaa 12mm akselin. 10mm bolt-thru onnistuu kuppien vaihdolla.

----------


## zeizei

Evo -malleissa tosiaan selviää pelkillä kuppien vaihdolla. Mulle ainakin tuli Just Riding Alongilta vakiona pikalinkkukupeilla ja lisävarusteena otin mukaan x12 konversiosetin, mikä oli siis vaan isommalla reiällä olevat kupit, mitkä oli ihan käsin vaihdettavissa minuutin työllä. Tämän perusteella olettaisin, että Evossa on vakiona jo riittävän iso akseli kaikille kiinnitystavoille.

-> syklopaatii, myy ennemmin ne spessuspeziaalit pois, jos johonkin saat hävitettyä ja jätät standardikamaa itselles. Sitten jossain vaiheessa, kun päivittelet kiekkoja niin sulla on sentään siinä vaiheessa kahdet sopivat. Tai voin mä myydä sulle yhden joutilaan ja sisäänajetun 142+ navankin toki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

Ehkä tässä Yeti kohussa on paljon kyse siitä, että jos pelkkä runko maksaa todella paljon, niin olettamus on että tämmöiset asiat eivät kuulu tuotteeseen. Tässä aika monelle tulee varmaankin ajatus, että miksi maksaa lähes kaksinkertainen summa verrattuna johonkin muuhun jostain jonka laatu on huonoa. No totta, että mokia sattuu, mutta myös tuotteen hinta mielestäni velvoittaa ja vastuuttaa enemmän. Tuskin jonkun Raadonin rungon hajoamin suurta kuohuntaa aiheuttaisi.

----------


## Joku Muu

Tänään tuli postissa YT Capra AL1, L-koko. Laadukkaan oloinen ensivaikutelma, jämäkän oloinen pyörä. Muutenkin luottamusta herättävän oloinen kapine. En malta odottaa että pääsee kunnolla mettään testaamaan.
Vielä ei kaduta ainakaan yhtään että päädyin tähän  :Hymy:

----------


## kalleA

On kyllä nätti capra :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Hyvältä näyttää ja hinta/laatusuhde parasta mitä tarjolla. Alumiininen Trek Slash vastaavilla palikoilla maksaa tuplat mitä toi Capra.

----------


## Kemizti

Asiasta enduroon, kuin moni on huomannut tän testin mistä kuvankaappaus on, (täysjousto)läskipyörä on deehooradalla nopeampi kuin Canyon Strive..  :Kieli pitkällä: 



...kukahan tuo ekana läskipyörän suomen enskakisoihin??  :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

Ei kisoihin, mutta eiköhän tolla läskillä taas ens kesänä myös enskaa(kin) ajeta.  :Vink:

----------


## Ferguson

> Hyvältä näyttää ja hinta/laatusuhde parasta mitä tarjolla. Alumiininen Trek Slash vastaavilla palikoilla maksaa tuplat mitä toi Capra.



Se on totta että  YT:n hinta/laatusuhde on kyllä ihan parasta, mutta näitä isojen-merkkien esim. Trek pyöriä saa sitten kivijalkaliikkeestä ja esim. tarvittaessa takuuasioita on helpompi hoitaa sitä kautta. Ja saa niistä kivijalkaliikkeistäkin pyöriä hyvään hintaan, kysyy tarjouksen... ne hinnat ei ole apteekin hintoja niinku nuo nettikauppojen pyörät. Itsekkin meinasin Capran kuitumallin ostaa, mutta toimitusaika oli silloin jotain ihan älytöntä.

----------


## Joku Muu

Kivijalkaliikkeet on tärkeitä, mutta ei se ole tae siitä että takuuasiat hoituu sen nopeammin tai paremmin. 
Ja ennemmin suuntaisin hintakritiikkiä sinne valmistajan ja maahantuojan suuntaan. Hyvä että tällaiset firmat kuin YT ja Canyon pistää isot valmistajat miettimään uudestaan strategioitaan. Jännä muuten kuinka paljon nämä "halpis"merkit synnyttävät hintaperusteluhaluja meidän kuluttujien suunnalta. Kuinka taitavasti pyörämerkit on onnistuneet aivopesemään meidät, että meidät pitää valmistajan puolesta perustella muille kuluttajille miksi pyörästä kannattaa maksaa niin paljon enemmän kuin toisesta, suurinpiirtein samanlaisesta pyörästä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Itse tilasin SB6C:n ihan sokkona, pelkästään SB66:n kokemuksien perusteella. SB66 on aika ylivoimaisesti paras pyörä mitä mulla on ollut. Tuo pinkbiken arvostelu SB6C:stä oli tosiaan vähän nihkeä, mutta muut mitä olen lukenut niin ovat kyllä olleet varsin positiivisia. Itselleni riitti se, että sen sanottiin olevan hyvin samantyylinen ajaa kuin SB66... ja tietysti se että näytti kuvissa hienolta  Nuo hajonneet takahaarukat olivat ymmärtääkseni jotain ensimmäistä erää mitä oli tehty vain jotain 15kpl ja niissä oli virheellinen materiaalivahvuus, en usko että niitä on enää myyntimalleissa. Mutta jos hajoaa niin sitten hajoaa, kai niitä saa uusia. SB66:n epäkeskösysteemi on muuten toiminyt täysin ilman huoltoa 2.5 vuotta nyt, ei mitään ongelmia, toisin kuin monien muiden pyörien normaalit laakerit ja nivelet mitä saa rasvailla kerran kuussa etteivät nitise ja natise. En tiedä onko ollut vaan hyvä tuuri mutta mulla on kova luotto Yetiin tuon uudenkin systeemin suhteen, toivottavasti ei joudu pettymään



Uijui.....Laita ihmeessä raporttia kun saat pyörän ja kilsoja alle. Tommen tai sitten pikuveli SB5 on meitsin unelma kunhan vaan sais massit kokoon.

 Chris Conroy kertoo tosiaan ,että ovat vahvistaneet takahaarukaa ja nämä testeissä hajonneet ovat jostain pienesta erästä ja takakolmion virheet on korjattu.
_We design our bikes to be durable, even when wrecked, and this frame didn't perform to our standards. Nobody likes a broken frame... Nobody likes excuses, either, so we're not making any. We'll give you and your readers a little insight into what happened and let them decide for themselves. The frame you tested came out of an original ''press'' run of twenty frames. We were able to pull other frames from that initial run and, after measuring wall thickness and then burning down other frames to confirm the lay-up, we discovered that it was not made to our specifications. This resulted in the wall thickness being thinner and could explain why it didn't handle the impact as well as we would have liked. We have updated our process controls with the vendor to ensure our production parts meet our specifications. Additionally, we added material to our seat and chain stays for better impact resistance. This increased the weight of the rear triangle by 45 grams. All production parts have this updated process/layup.

The SB6C was tested to our gravity standard, so impact aside, it is the strongest frame we've made to date. Jared Graves and Richie Rude have recently demonstrated the frame's strength in DH racing by taking wins in the Oceanias and Toowoomba national round in Australia. We stand behind every frame we make, so if a customer ever had a problem, we'd make it right._

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kas, El Guapo 29erit taas ilmaantuneet. Hinnat vaikuttaa aika kohtuulliselta, halvempi malli 1733€ Pikellä.
Tai kai tuolla taas on jotain sekoilua, "view all availability" klikkaa niin kaikissa lukee no shock vaikka näkyy kyllä olevan kun pistää koriin ja customize.
No kuitenkinkin noilla tiedoin jos tuo olis ilmestynyt pari kk sitten niin nyt voisi super raw mennä koriin mulla.

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBTIELG...-mountain-bike

----------


## Jooseppi

> Kivijalkaliikkeet on tärkeitä, mutta ei se ole tae siitä että takuuasiat hoituu sen nopeammin tai paremmin. 
> Ja ennemmin suuntaisin hintakritiikkiä sinne valmistajan ja maahantuojan suuntaan. Hyvä että tällaiset firmat kuin YT ja Canyon pistää isot valmistajat miettimään uudestaan strategioitaan. Jännä muuten kuinka paljon nämä "halpis"merkit synnyttävät hintaperusteluhaluja meidän kuluttujien suunnalta. Kuinka taitavasti pyörämerkit on onnistuneet aivopesemään meidät,* että meidät pitää valmistajan puolesta perustella muille kuluttajille miksi pyörästä kannattaa maksaa niin paljon enemmän kuin toisest*a, suurinpiirtein samanlaisesta pyörästä.



Jotkut kattoo merkkiä ja jotkut kyylää vaan osalistaa. Molemmat on ihan yhtä väärässä/oikeassa. Fakta on se, että YT Capra on jäätävää settiä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan. Mutta yhtälailla on fakta, että esmes Cruzin Bronsson tuli niin päräyttäen sisään skeneen, jotta kertaheitolla siirtyi pyörien ominaisuuksien vaatimukset pykälän tahi kaksi etiäppäin. 

Kolmas fakta on tietty se, että kaikki trendikäs on kallista. Bisnis on bisnistä.

Jokainenhan sitä miettii (toivottavasti) että mikä on ittelle tärkeetä ja mikä ei. Mulle oli parasta vastinetta rahoille Heckler+Pike-kompo hissitolpalla ja 3 eturattaalla....  :Vink:

----------


## 1muri

Moro,

Nyt alkaa olemaan aika päivitellä Mojo HD:lle kaveria, hiukan raskaammasta suunnasta. Tällä hetkellä kirkkaimpana mielessä pyörii Capra CF Comp 1 joten heitänkin foorumille kysymystä, että löytyykö samassa hintaluokassa muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja? Pyörähän tulee myös lenkkiajamiseen, siksi vielä yritetään pysytellä edes melko kepoisissa vehkeissä. Koko hiukan myös mietityttää itseä, mutta pitkien vertailujen jälkeen 180cm pitkänä 87cm inseamilla olisin päätymässä L-kokoon, pidemmän pyörän ollessa itselle luonnollisemman ja tutumman tuntuinen valinta. 

Mites "Joku Muu", miltäs Capra tuntuu ja olisiko mahdollista tietää mielipidettä tuosta koosta kun olet pyörällä päässyt ajelemaankin?

----------


## Joku Muu

> Jotkut kattoo merkkiä ja jotkut kyylää vaan osalistaa. Molemmat on ihan yhtä väärässä/oikeassa. Fakta on se, että YT Capra on jäätävää settiä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan. Mutta yhtälailla on fakta, että esmes Cruzin Bronsson tuli niin päräyttäen sisään skeneen, jotta kertaheitolla siirtyi pyörien ominaisuuksien vaatimukset pykälän tahi kaksi etiäppäin. 
> 
> Kolmas fakta on tietty se, että kaikki trendikäs on kallista. Bisnis on bisnistä.
> 
> Jokainenhan sitä miettii (toivottavasti) että mikä on ittelle tärkeetä ja mikä ei. Mulle oli parasta vastinetta rahoille Heckler+Pike-kompo hissitolpalla ja 3 eturattaalla....



Itselle ei osalista näytellyt mitenkään suurta osaa päätöksessä, en sokaistunut speksilistoja lukiessa. Kokonaisuus tässä hintaluokassa ratkaisi. 

Olisin voinut muuten tuossa kommentissani mainita, että kaksi edellistä pyörää ovat olleet Cruzeja, niitä edellinen Trek ja Cannondale ja rehellisyyden nimissä täytyy myöntää että olisin saattanut kävellä Sportaxiin ja hankkia Nomadin tai Bronsonin jos budjetti ei olisi ollut rajallinen. Muttamutta... maastopyöräilyn maailmasta muutaman vuoden etäisyyttä ottaneena huomasin kuinka trendeillä ja merkeillä on aiemmin ollut suhteettoman suuri merkitys päätöksenteossa, nyt en usko että olisin pystynyt perustelemaan itselle monen tonnin pyörän hankintaa. Ja selvää tietysti on, että 5-10v. sitten ei näillä budjeteilla ollut mitään tämäntasoista tarjolla. Ja kyllä premium-merkeilläkin alkaa olemaan kovia pelejä jotenkin järkevissä hinnoissa. Kaikkien etu että hintakilpailua tulee ja painetta valmistajille tuottaa parempaa laitetta halvemmalla. Uskon että tämä olisi myös kivijalkaliikkeen etu.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Jotkut kattoo merkkiä ja jotkut kyylää vaan osalistaa. Molemmat on ihan yhtä väärässä/oikeassa. Fakta on se, että YT Capra on jäätävää settiä hinta-laatusuhteeltaan. Mutta yhtälailla on fakta, että esmes Cruzin Bronsson tuli niin päräyttäen sisään skeneen, jotta kertaheitolla siirtyi pyörien ominaisuuksien vaatimukset pykälän tahi kaksi etiäppäin. 
> 
> Kolmas fakta on tietty se, että kaikki trendikäs on kallista. Bisnis on bisnistä.
> 
> Jokainenhan sitä miettii (toivottavasti) että mikä on ittelle tärkeetä ja mikä ei. Mulle oli parasta vastinetta rahoille Heckler+Pike-kompo hissitolpalla ja 3 eturattaalla....



Bronson tuli sopivasti 27,5 hypeen ,mutta ei se kyllä tarjonnut mitään uutta muuten. Spessulla on ollut enduromallisto iätajat ja muitakin polkien ylös kovaa ala pyöriä löytyi.
Cruzilla on ongelma geometrioidensa kanssa. minusta bronsonissa pitös olla 66 keulakulma ja solossa 67. Silloin voisin harkita.
Kuvaavaa on et minun 2010 vuoden 125mm joustavassa yetissä on samat kulmat kun bronsonissa +se on pidempi.

Ihmiset vierastaa loivaa keulakulmaa vaikka minusta siitä ei ole kuin hyötyä jopa trailpyörissä. Yeti joutui aikoinaan valehtelemaan jälleenmyyjilleen
ja laittamaan spekseihin että niiden legendaarisessa 575:sessa on 69,5 asteen keulakulma vaikka todellisuudessa se oli loivempi.(68) 
Kukaan jälleenmyyjä ei olisi ottanut yhtään pyörää myyntiin jos ne ois sanonut et siinä on 68 asteen keulakulma.
Yllättäen siitä tuli hitti. :Vink: 

SC osu kyllä bronsonilla hetkeen ja tekivät hurjasti massia sillä mutta muuttasivat sen solon kulmia nyt perk.... :Irvistys: 

Niin asiaan. Minä uskallan väittää ,että ns. buotigue (yeti ,santa cruz ,intense) merkkien rungot on parempia ja siksi niistä saa maksaa enemmän kuin radoneista ja canyoneista jotka ovat vaan kopioineet jousituksensa vuodesta toiseen kehittämättä mitään uutta.
Asiaan tosin tuli onneksi muutos Canyonin kohdalla. Elekee kivittäkö.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Bronson tuli sopivasti 27,5 hypeen ,mutta ei se kyllä tarjonnut mitään uutta muuten. Spessulla on ollut enduromallisto iätajat ja muitakin polkien ylös kovaa ala pyöriä löytyi.
> Cruzilla on ongelma geometrioidensa kanssa. minusta bronsonissa pitös olla 66 keulakulma ja solossa 67. Silloin voisin harkita.
> Kuvaavaa on et minun 2010 vuoden 125mm joustavassa yetissä on samat kulmat kun bronsonissa +se on pidempi.
> 
> Ihmiset vierastaa loivaa keulakulmaa vaikka minusta siitä ei ole kuin hyötyä jopa trailpyörissä. Yeti joutui aikoinaan valehtelemaan jälleenmyyjilleen
> ja laittamaan spekseihin että niiden legendaarisessa 575:sessa on 69,5 asteen keulakulma vaikka todellisuudessa se oli loivempi.(68) 
> Kukaan jälleenmyyjä ei olisi ottanut yhtään pyörää myyntiin jos ne ois sanonut et siinä on 68 asteen keulakulma.
> Yllättäen siitä tuli hitti.
> 
> ...

----------


## Joku Muu

Tänään pääsin ekaa kertaa Capran selkään, joitakin pintapuolisia havaintoja.. Taustaa sen verran että tosiaan taukoa on ollut maastossa ajelemisesta n.5v. Viimeksi olen ajanut Dh:ta, pyöränä silloin oli Santa Cruz VPFree, vaikka nyt ei ihan puhdasverinen dh-pyörä, mutta 200mm edessä ja takana vaahtokarkkijoustoa vpp-perällä ja edessä oli Marzocchi 888, myöskin hyvin herkkä ja jämäkkä keula.
Capra siis L-kokoa ja mulla mittaa 185cm. Vpfreen reachiä ei tiedossa, mutta satulakulmasta ja yläputken pituudesta päätellen vähemmän kuin Caprassa. Tästäkään syystä en ollut huolissani Capran koosta. ensimmäiset koeistumiset kertoivat että pyörä tuntui luonnolliselta, tavallaan tutulta samantien.

Näillä taustoilla painelin maastoon, ensin keulaan ja taakse 25% sagit, reboundit käsituntumalla kohdilleen ja menoks. Heti lipat ekassa loivassa alamäessä kun pääsen maastoon, jää yllätti  :Leveä hymy:  
Ensimmäinen yllätys oli kuinka hyvin pyörä kiipeää, sillä oikein mielellään polkee juurakkoista mäkeä ylös. Todella jyrkkä ensimmäinen mäki olisi noussut kevyesti jos kuski ei olisi näin ruosteessa. Perä imee juuret ja takapyörä pysyy kiinni maassa. Loiva etupää vaatii tietysti tarkkuutta painonsiirrossa. 

Sitten ekat alamäkityypit. Hyvin muuten 5v tauon jälkeen homma muistui mieleen! Kertoo ehkä pyörästä aika paljon. Loiva ohjainkulma, tuttu geometria, tarpeeksi toimivaa jousitusta (mikä vielä paranee kun saan säädöt kohdalleen), luottamusta herättävä jämäkkä fiilis. Pyörää tekee mieli heitellä kivistä ja kummuista ilmaan ja lähtee kuin jänis makuulta kun polkaisee vauhtia lisää. Tämä on mun ensimmäinen horst-linkkuperäinen pyörä ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että luulin että olisi notkunut polkiessa enemmän. Tiukkoihin jyrkkiin mutkiin tullessa huomattavaa oli että perä lähtee irti helposti, mutta tajusin että se johtuu lähinnä 200mm jarrulevystä, perä lukkiutuu ehkä turhan herkästi. Ja kovempi seoksisista renkaista mihin on tottunut. Toisaalta oli hienoa heitellä perää mutkiin puolivahingossa  :Hymy:  Hyvin pyörä seivasi kuskin mokat. Samoissa jyrkissä bermeissä etupää tuntui uppoavan turhan syvälle, mutta tämäkin hoitunee keulan säädöillä. Seuraavalle lenkille yksi token sisään ja varmaan tilanne paranee. Ja tietysti tämä on myös tottumuskysymys, kun vertauskohteena on Marsun 888 ja korkeammalla ollut tanko edellisessä pyörässä. Ohjainkulmat suurinpiirtein samat. Oikeastaan kun miettii niin yllättävän hyvin pärjäsi Capra näissä mutkissa, vertailukohtana siis dh-pyörä.. Ekat mutkat aiheutti spontaaneja hihkaisuja, niin hyvältä pyörä tuntui heti alkuun. Tuli sellainen olo, että Mustavuoren dh-pätkät olisi tällä päässyt nopeammin alas kuin vanhalla pyörällä!

Ja koosta vielä. Missään kohtaa ei tuntunut että pyörä on liian lyhyt. Edes jyrkissä alamäissä ei tuntunut että olen liikaa etuakselin päällä tai että tanko olisi sylissä. Tanko saisi olla mulle hieman korkeammalla, toivoisin että YT olisi jättänyt enemmän kaulaputkea keulaan, nyt etupäätä ei saa korkeammalle kuin siirtämällä yhden 5mm spacerin stemmin päältä alle. 150mm Reverb voi lyhyemmillä/lyhytjalkaisilla tuottaa ongelmia. Mulla nyt tolppa 5mm ulos rungosta, tällä setupilla mitta polkimen keskeltä satulan päälle on 92cm, eli alimmillaan noin 91,5cm. 

Kun vielä saan renkaat litkutettua, keulan ja perän säädöt kohdilleen ja kuskille lisää ajokilometrejä, tullaan tällä menemään vielä kovaa ens kesänä  :Hymy:

----------


## Joku Muu

> Minä uskallan väittää ,että ns. buotigue (yeti ,santa cruz ,intense) merkkien rungot on parempia ja siksi niistä saa maksaa enemmän kuin radoneista ja canyoneista jotka ovat vaan kopioineet jousituksensa vuodesta toiseen kehittämättä mitään uutta.



Millälailla parempia? Laadukkaampia? Millä tavalla laadukkaampia? Kuinka paljon laadukkaampia, kaksi kertaa laadukkaampia?  :Hymy:  Pääseekö niillä kovempaa? Tämä ei ole kivittämistä vaan kyseenalaistamista  :Vink: 

Horst-link on kyllä ihan museotason keksintö, ihme homma muuten että se on vielä hengissä, niin epätrendikästä, ehkä jopa retroa jo. Tarviikohan siitä maksaa vielä lisenssimaksuja muuten..?

----------


## alteregoni

> Millälailla parempia? Laadukkaampia? Millä tavalla laadukkaampia? Kuinka paljon laadukkaampia, kaksi kertaa laadukkaampia?  Pääseekö niillä kovempaa? Tämä ei ole kivittämistä vaan kyseenalaistamista 
> 
> Horst-link on kyllä ihan museotason keksintö, ihme homma muuten että se on vielä hengissä, niin epätrendikästä, ehkä jopa retroa jo. Tarviikohan siitä maksaa vielä lisenssimaksuja muuten..?



Psykologiastahan tässä on kyse. Ja pitkälti mielikuvan luomisesta, mikä on hyvän markkinoinnin seuraus. Me polkupyöräilijät ollaan siinä kohtaa kuin muutkin ihmiset, että meille myydään mielikuva jostain, ja me ostetaan se. Tietysti tämän maineen luomiseen menee vuosia, ja yksi iso tekijä on varmasti että nämä "boutique" merkit ovat ikäänkuin homman laittaneet alulle, ja ovat isossa roolissa olleet kehittämässä lajia. Ja saaneet myös alan legendoja mukaan markkinointiin, niin homma alkaa olemaan kasassa. Tämä sama virsihän liittyy lähes kaikkeen kulutushyödykkeisiin. Nykyään, siis täällä fillareista puhuttaessa, nämä "taso" erot ovat kaventuneet lähes minimiin, tuotannon ollessa lähes kokonaan samoissa tehtaissa Aasiassa merkistä riippumatta, osista puhumattakaan. Meistä vaan tehdään faneja, ja avot se on siinä. Korostan loppuun että en sulje itseäni tästä pois mitenkään, samanlainen lammas olen kuin monet meistä muistakin! Nytkin oli pakko saada Eastonin Havoc tanko, koska se on vaan niin siisti!  :Leveä hymy:  Jonkun ime Funn:in olis saanu halvemmalla, mutta kun se ei ole "kova" merkki se...  :Kieli pitkällä:  Ja muistetaanhan nyt sitten että on hyvä nauraa itsellemme, eikä vedetä palkokasveja nenään.

Edit. Anteeksi off topic, mutta työni puolesta olen ihmisen psyykkeen kanssa tekemisissä, niin en malttanut olla hiljaa....

----------


## Joku Muu

Näinhän se menee! Pointti olikin juuri tuo, että hyvä että hintakilpailua tulee, pysyy ehkä premium-merkkien hinnat jotenkin aisoissa. Minäkin varmaan taas seuraavaksi hommaan jonkun "uskottavamman" pyörän, kunhan nyt ensin antaudun taas speksaushysterian vietäväksi  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Millälailla parempia? Laadukkaampia? Millä tavalla laadukkaampia? Kuinka paljon laadukkaampia, kaksi kertaa laadukkaampia?  Pääseekö niillä kovempaa? Tämä ei ole kivittämistä vaan kyseenalaistamista 
> 
> Horst-link on kyllä ihan museotason keksintö, ihme homma muuten että se on vielä hengissä, niin epätrendikästä, ehkä jopa retroa jo. Tarviikohan siitä maksaa vielä lisenssimaksuja muuten..?



 Nimenomaan laadukkaampia, Hiljaisempia, kauniinmia , ihanaisempia  :Sarkastinen:  kaikki asiat otettu paremmin huomioon ja yksityiskohtiin paneuduttu. Iskarit tuunattu niin ettei tartte heti cane creek db ostoksille. Mulla ei ole kun yetin runko joka aikoinaan on ollut kallis itselläni. Santa cruzeja ,pivottia oon kokeillut ,hipelöinyt. 

2010 asr-5 ja 4600e (koko pyörä) enduro evon rungossa on aivan huima ero yetin hyväksi. Kaikki hitsaukset ja muut pikku yksityiskohdat oli kuin yöllä ja päivällä. 2 Vuotta uudempi spesssu näytti aika orvolta siinä rinnalla.Niinku ois jonkun tunturin hinannu olmon viereen.

Minä tykkään pienistä firmoista jotka yrittävät kokoajan kehittää jotain uutta. Ovat täysin keskittyneet kisahommiin .  Pidän myös siitä ,että lähes kaikki yetin työntekiät suunnittelusta kokoamiseen ovat entisiä pro kuskeja. Osa kilpailee vieläkin. Ei nämä pienet firmat voi kilpailla kuin laadulla. Se laatu näkyy ja tuntuu ja valitettavasti maksaa.

Onhan muillakinmerkeillä ,Trek,Cannondale,spessu,yms..runkoja ja pyöriä jotka maksaa yhtä paljon ja ovat vähintään yhtä laadukkaita ,mutta jos koko pyörän saa esim yetin rungon hinnalla niin miksi koko yeti on edes enää olemassa. Eikö ne tyhmät ihmiset tajua ,että parempia pyöriä saa pariin 
tonniin saksasta. 
Ja se huomio vielä ,että näillä ns. buotigue merkeillä on ehkä uskollisin asiakunta. En usko että niin olisijos niissä ei sitä jotain  olisi. 

Kovempaa niillä ei välttämättä pääse. Minä pääsin. Noh. Tämä on minun mielipide. voin olla väärässä. Lumimies laitto meitsin pään niin pyörälle ,että vaikea ois merkkiä vaihtaa.Vielä kun on tottunut ,ettei mikään nitise ja natise jatkuvasti. 

Osan rahoista saa takaisin pyörää myydessä. YT Capran hinta tippuu luultavasti hieman jyrkemmällä käyrällä vaikkapa sb6.seen verrattuna.

----------


## syklopaatti

:No huh!: 



> 



Kiilaan sinut ojaan enskesänä. :No huh!:  :Vink:

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Onhan niillä isommilla ja edullisemmillakin merkeillä tallikuskinsa ja pyöriä kehitetään näiden toiveista jatkuvasti. Esimerkkinä Canyon, Giant jne.
Suuret valmistajat pystyvät kilpailemaan hinnalla paremmin suurten tuotantomäärien kanssa. Ja kyllä pieniltäkin tulee sutta pihalle, esimerkkinä nyt ei-niin-kovin-hyvin onnistunut Pivot Firebird 26-> 27.5 mallimuutos.

----------


## JackOja

> ....
> Horst-link on kyllä ihan museotason keksintö... Tarviikohan siitä maksaa vielä lisenssimaksuja muuten..?



Eikö se loppunut viime vuonna? Vai jo edellisenä?

----------


## alteregoni

> Eikö se loppunut viime vuonna? Vai jo edellisenä?



Eikös tuo viime vuonna rauennut. Ja eikös se niin ollut, että koski vaan Amerikan ihmemaata?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kiilaan sinut ojaan enskesänä.



Lupaatko?

Olen kyllä syklopaatin kanssa samoilla linjoilla.Itsekkin arvvostan pienempiä merkkejä vaikka itsellä niistä on ollut vain yksi,transition.Nykyään mennään Konalla jolla on sama slogan kuin transulla:

​Rider owned,for life.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Bronson tuli sopivasti 27,5 hypeen ,mutta ei se kyllä tarjonnut mitään uutta muuten. Spessulla on ollut enduromallisto iätajat ja muitakin polkien ylös kovaa ala pyöriä löytyi.
> Cruzilla on ongelma geometrioidensa kanssa. minusta bronsonissa pitös olla 66 keulakulma ja solossa 67. Silloin voisin harkita.
> Kuvaavaa on et minun 2010 vuoden 125mm joustavassa yetissä on samat kulmat kun bronsonissa +se on pidempi.
> 
> Ihmiset vierastaa loivaa keulakulmaa vaikka minusta siitä ei ole kuin hyötyä jopa trailpyörissä. Yeti joutui aikoinaan valehtelemaan jälleenmyyjilleen
> ja laittamaan spekseihin että niiden legendaarisessa 575:sessa on 69,5 asteen keulakulma vaikka todellisuudessa se oli loivempi.(68) 
> Kukaan jälleenmyyjä ei olisi ottanut yhtään pyörää myyntiin jos ne ois sanonut et siinä on 68 asteen keulakulma.
> Yllättäen siitä tuli hitti.
> 
> ...



Juuh, tarkoitus mulla olikin vain demota, että ei sitä huippurungossa pelkästä nimestä maksa. Bronssuuni vaan tul ekana mielen esimerkkinä.

 :Hymy:

----------


## Vertti83

> Horst-link on kyllä ihan museotason keksintö, ihme homma muuten että se on vielä hengissä, niin epätrendikästä, ehkä jopa retroa jo. Tarviikohan siitä maksaa vielä lisenssimaksuja muuten..?



Mikäs Horst-linkistä museokamaa tekee? Käsittääkseni ihan toimiva keksintö, jonka senkin voi toki toteuttaa monella tapaa, hyvin tai huonosti... Spessun patentti koski vain jenkkilää ja raukesi jossakin kohtaa viimevuonna...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Lupaatko?



En tietenkään. ei legendaarista konaa voi ojaan pakottaa. sinusta ei väliä. pyörästä oon huolissani. :Vink: 
Pitäs tulla quadron kaa testaa teikäläisen kotipolkuja jahka tässä saa ittensä ees jonkinlaiseen ajokuntoon talven sohvaperunakuurin jälkeen.

Sorry off topic
.

----------


## Joku Muu

> Mikäs Horst-linkistä museokamaa tekee? Käsittääkseni ihan toimiva keksintö, jonka senkin voi toki toteuttaa monella tapaa, hyvin tai huonosti... Spessun patentti koski vain jenkkilää ja raukesi jossakin kohtaa viimevuonna...



Se oli sarkasmia, huonoa sarkasmia.

----------


## 1muri

Tänään kun kävi Ibiksen kanssa pari tuntia taluttelemassa niin alkoi kyllä selventymään idea, pakko testata modernimpaa ja raskaampaa kalustoa ja heti ei viitsi lyödä mihinkään Nomadiin rahoja kiinni. Mielessä tiivistynyt nyt kahteen ehdokkaaseen Canyonin Strive CF 8.0 Raceen ja YT Capra CF Comp 1:een. Hiukan mietityttää Striven alamäkeen meno suhteessa Capraan ja taas toisinpäin Capran kiipeämiskyky suhteessa YT:seen. Mahtaako joltain löytyä jo kokemuksia Shapeshifterin toiminnasta? Onko turha ylimääräinen painolisä vai toimiva juttu (vrt. hissitolppa) ?

----------


## pturunen

Tuohon tarpeeseen Spessun Enduro voisi olla juuri sitä mitä haen. Kiipeää kivasti eikä häpeile alamäessä. All-Arounder mitä suurimmassa määrin.

----------


## miku80

^ varsinkin 29er malli on käypä peli  all-rounderiksi.. Itellä ollut alurungolla moinen ja nykyään tuo expert carbon ja onhan se aivan huikee peli kaikin puolin, kiipee, kiihtyy ja kääntyykin..

----------


## Joku Muu

> Tänään kun kävi Ibiksen kanssa pari tuntia taluttelemassa niin alkoi kyllä selventymään idea, pakko testata modernimpaa ja raskaampaa kalustoa ja heti ei viitsi lyödä mihinkään Nomadiin rahoja kiinni. Mielessä tiivistynyt nyt kahteen ehdokkaaseen Canyonin Strive CF 8.0 Raceen ja YT Capra CF Comp 1:een. Hiukan mietityttää Striven alamäkeen meno suhteessa Capraan ja taas toisinpäin Capran kiipeämiskyky suhteessa YT:seen. Mahtaako joltain löytyä jo kokemuksia Shapeshifterin toiminnasta? Onko turha ylimääräinen painolisä vai toimiva juttu (vrt. hissitolppa) ?



Varmaan oleellista on tässä se, kuinka tärkeä ominaisuus kiipeämiskyky sun ajossa on. Jos olet tottunut xc-tason kiipijään ja edellytät sitä uudelta pyörältä, saattaa olla että Strive vie voiton. Tosin sekin on kyllä sitten väärä pyörä  :Hymy: 
 Capran lyhyempi reach ja tangon sijainti alempana mahdollistaa luultavasti paremman asennon jyrkissä ylämäissä. Monarchin saa jäykemmäksi vivusta, takapää ei niiaa ja kulmat pysyy säädyllisinä. Olisi mielenkiintoista päästä kokeilemaan noita peräjälkeen, näkisi mikä noiden todellinen ero on. Teoriassa ajatellen erot kiipeämiskyvyssä eivät välttämättä ole niin isot, molemmilla etunsa. Oma kokemus oli se, etten jäänyt kaipaamaan yhtään parempia ylämäkiominaisuuksia Caprasta, sillä kyllä nousee mäet paremmin kuin osasin odottaa. Tosin vielä pintapuolisia kokemuksia.

Kummankaan kohdalla et varmaan mene pahasti metsään, itse tekisin päätöksen saatavuuden perusteella, paitsi että itse en halunnut Shapeshifterin ylimääräistä hässäkkää pyörään, joten päädyin Capraan. Nyt ainakin näyttää siltä etten shapeshifterin etuja edes tarvitsisi, eli siinäkin mielessä oli siis oikea päätös.

----------


## 1muri

Kyllä sieltä lähti Capra CF Comp 1 tilaukseen, saa nähdä millainen peli on. Itsellänikin tuo Shapeshifteri johti lopulta siihen että Strive tippui kilpailusta.

----------


## Lare

Capran olen tosiaan ennakkoon tilannut, mutta alkoi jotenkin mietityttämään. Kolme edellistä runkoa ovat kestäneet 3kk-3v ja nyt olis kiva saada olla poka jonka saumoja ei tarvitse alkaa heti tsekkaamaan. HiFemman antimessuilla koeajoin Cruzin Bronsonia ja se tuntui parkkiksella kauhean kivalta. Ainoastaan hintalappu pisti hanttiin. Saiskohan tommosen kasattua budjetilla jos homman Hi5:stä raamin ja kasais "löytö" osilla loppuun. Saakohan Pikeä Sakemannilta edukkaasti?

----------


## SammyB

Pikeä oli syksyllä muutamassakin liikeessä halvennuksella myynnissä. Itse en reagoinut tarpeeksi nopsaan, joten jäin nuolemaan näppejäni.
Näin keväisin taitaa olla aika turhaa haaveilla alennusmyynneistä pyöräosamarkkinoilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

Nyt on radikaalia ratkaisua ns bikesiltä.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ns-bike...ikes-2015.html

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Huom. uutisen päivämäärä: 1.4





> Nyt on radikaalia ratkaisua ns bikesiltä.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ns-bike...ikes-2015.html

----------


## syklopaatti

> Huom. uutisen päivämäärä: 1.4



Aaaah. aprillia aprilla syö silliä. Menin halpaan. :Irvistys:

----------


## zort

Lisää näitä aprillijuttuja:
http://singletrackworld.com/2015/04/...fools-roundup/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kalleA

Toi shockwheel on aika pähee :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Mitä mieltä olette Santa Cruzin Tallboy LT:sta enskakäytössä? Riittääkö siinä ominaisuudet kevyeen kisailuun?

----------


## Kemizti

Ainakin itse kauppias taitaa sellaiseen luottaa, eikä aja edes "kevyesti kisaillen" vaan aika lujaa..  :Vink:

----------


## pturunen

Tuon keulakulma on 69.4, joka vähän poikkeaa loivasta trendistä. Muutenhan paketti vaikuttaa melko hauskalta.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tuon keulakulma on 69.4, joka vähän poikkeaa loivasta trendistä. Muutenhan paketti vaikuttaa melko hauskalta.



Taisipa kauppiaskin asteen anglesetistä jossaikohtaa jupista, ellen väärin muista..

----------


## pturunen

Cane creekin anglella taittuu vissiin 1.5 astetta. Tiedä sitten miten toimii muun geometrian kanssa. Herkullinen pyörä joka tapauksessa. Transitionin Smuggler on toinen kiinnostava vaihtoehto.

----------


## stumpe

Ite löysin 140/140mm joustavan kaksysin 67 asteen keulakulmalla. Oon tykänny! Ylämäissä vähä kankee peli kyl.. Alaspäin ku nokka osoittaa on hauskaa!

----------


## teehak

> Mitä mieltä olette Santa Cruzin Tallboy LT:sta enskakäytössä? Riittääkö siinä ominaisuudet kevyeen kisailuun?



Mistään mitään tiedä mut kyllä se ainakin Gracialla tuntu toimivan EWS:ssäkin http://www.i-mtb.com/cedric-gracia-bike-check/

Parin miinuutin paikkeilla näkyy LT:n ajoa......tosin ei oo ihan suomienska....

----------


## Jooseppi

> Capran olen tosiaan ennakkoon tilannut, mutta alkoi jotenkin mietityttämään. Kolme edellistä runkoa ovat kestäneet 3kk-3v ja nyt olis kiva saada olla poka jonka saumoja ei tarvitse alkaa heti tsekkaamaan. HiFemman antimessuilla koeajoin Cruzin Bronsonia ja se tuntui parkkiksella kauhean kivalta. Ainoastaan hintalappu pisti hanttiin. Saiskohan tommosen kasattua budjetilla jos homman Hi5:stä raamin ja kasais "löytö" osilla loppuun. Saakohan Pikeä Sakemannilta edukkaasti?



Bronssoniahan saa kahdella erihintaisella kuiturungolla, oletko kysynyt tiukkaa tarjousta tuosta halvemmasta? Itselle kasattiin vuosi sitten budjetti allrounderi cruzi jossa on pike, ihan jees hintaan niitä löytyy. Ei se kyllä halpa keula ole mutta on se pirun hyvä.... Muita osia nyt saa halvalla kun ei kaiken  tartte hifiä olla, kunhan runko+jousituselementit on laadukkaita sekä hyvät vanteet niin siitä se lähtee.





> Mitä mieltä olette Santa Cruzin Tallboy LT:sta enskakäytössä? Riittääkö siinä ominaisuudet kevyeen kisailuun?



Itsehän ajan hitaasti, mutta mun mielestä tossa Tallboy LT:n keulakulmassa ei ole mitään vikaa. Olen ajanut sillä tahkolla ja hyvin se kyllä menee alaspäin. Ehkäpä tahko ei ole tarpeeksi jyrkkä tahi kivinen paikka, jossa huomaisi jos keulakulma on liian loiva  :Vink:  Omassa on keulakulma 67 astetta.

Edit: Tuo video kyllä kertoo kaiken olennaisen...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

> Capran olen tosiaan ennakkoon tilannut, mutta alkoi jotenkin mietityttämään. Kolme edellistä runkoa ovat kestäneet 3kk-3v ja nyt olis kiva saada olla poka jonka saumoja ei tarvitse alkaa heti tsekkaamaan. HiFemman antimessuilla koeajoin Cruzin Bronsonia ja se tuntui parkkiksella kauhean kivalta. Ainoastaan hintalappu pisti hanttiin. Saiskohan tommosen kasattua budjetilla jos homman Hi5:stä raamin ja kasais "löytö" osilla loppuun. Saakohan Pikeä Sakemannilta edukkaasti?



Jos M-kokoinen Bronson Alu kelpaa, niin joku myy torilla runkoa tai pyörää:

http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...14/?hl=bronson
http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...na-tarj-2700e/

Ihme ettei oo vielä myyty. Tietty toinen mahdollisuus on ostaa Sportaxista Bronson CC -hiilarirunko 3090€ ja kasata siitä käytetyillä sekä saksanosilla pyörä, mutta väittäisin, että hinta nousee 4.5kE paikkeille.

Santa Cruzilta eli Sportaxista saa myös muuten kokonaisen Bronson Carbonin alle neljällä tonnilla, mutta se on edullisempaa "C"-mallia, jossa käytetty edullisempaa pari sataa grammaa painavampaa hiilikuitua. Siinä on tosi halpikset palikat, mutta hinta silti aika kova verrattuna tuohon 3090€ pelkkään runkoon.

Pikestä ei mun silmiin oo osunu mitään hyviä tarjouksia Saksasta, lienee sen verran haluttu keula ettei tarvi myydä polkuhintaan. Bike-discountilla näytti olevan 27.5" RCT3 Solo Air 589€, mutta saldo punaisella. Bike-componentsilla hinta on 669€. Mulla on muuten tulossa 10kk vanha ja pari kuukautta sitten Fillariosassa huollettu 27.5" Pike RCT3 myyntiin piakkoin kunhan DVO Diamond tippuu postiluukusta. Hintaa ajattelin pyytää jotain 399€.

----------


## teehak

> Jos M-kokoinen Bronson Alu kelpaa, niin joku myy torilla runkoa tai pyörää:
> 
> http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...14/?hl=bronson
> http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...na-tarj-2700e/
> 
> Ihme ettei oo vielä myyty. Tietty toinen mahdollisuus on ostaa Sportaxista Bronson CC -hiilarirunko 3090€ ja kasata siitä käytetyillä sekä saksanosilla pyörä, mutta väittäisin, että hinta nousee 4.5kE paikkeille.
> 
> Santa Cruzilta eli Sportaxista saa myös muuten kokonaisen Bronson Carbonin alle neljällä tonnilla, mutta se on edullisempaa "C"-mallia, jossa käytetty edullisempaa pari sataa grammaa painavampaa hiilikuitua. Siinä on tosi halpikset palikat, mutta hinta silti aika kova verrattuna tuohon 3090€ pelkkään runkoon.
> 
> Pikestä ei mun silmiin oo osunu mitään hyviä tarjouksia Saksasta, lienee sen verran haluttu keula ettei tarvi myydä polkuhintaan. Bike-discountilla näytti olevan 27.5" RCT3 Solo Air 589€, mutta saldo punaisella. Bike-componentsilla hinta on 669€. Mulla on muuten tulossa 10kk vanha ja pari kuukautta sitten Fillariosassa huollettu 27.5" Pike RCT3 myyntiin piakkoin kunhan DVO Diamond tippuu postiluukusta. Hintaa ajattelin pyytää jotain 399€.



Minähän sitä Bronsonia myyn, ei oo vielä mennyt vaikka kysyjiä on ollut. Siitä joku sais kyllä kisavalmiin pelin ja todella hyvässä kunnossa. Ei pitäs olla tusinaosilla kasattu. Ajettu on n. 80h Mut enempää en markkinoi, kuvat ja speksit puhukoot puolestaan. Tosiostajalle voin tulla kouvolaan vastaan jos hki:stä tulee. ..Kahvit tarjoon jos kaupat tulee kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## Lare

Ftorin Bronsonin ainoa vika on se että se on aika kaukana Stadista. En pääse sinne tsekkaamaan fillaria ja tuota summaa ahistaa maksaa näkemättä tuotetta. Setup olis perfecto...

Oikeastaan Plan-B on hommata raami ja saada palikat siihen edullisesti. Keulaksi Pike ja muut hilppeet perustasoa (Zee, SLX) niin kyllä siihen se 1,5kE palaa päälle. Jotenkin toi Cruzi on vaan alkanut tuntua ainoalta merkiltä ja mallilta.

Mites Cruz mahtaa suhtautua takuukeissiin jos on toka omistaja? Nihkeästi otaksun.

----------


## pturunen

> Itsehän ajan hitaasti, mutta mun mielestä tossa Tallboy LT:n keulakulmassa ei ole mitään vikaa. Olen ajanut sillä tahkolla ja hyvin se kyllä menee alaspäin. Ehkäpä tahko ei ole tarpeeksi jyrkkä tahi kivinen paikka, jossa huomaisi jos keulakulma on liian loiva  Omassa on keulakulma 67 astetta.



67 vs normaali 69.4 on melkoinen ero. Millä oot saanut sen taipumaan 67:ksi? Vai puhutaanko jostain toisesta pyörästä, jossa kulma on 67 kkuin Tallboy lt?

----------


## MarkoKoo

> 67 vs normaali 69.4 on melkoinen ero. Millä oot saanut sen taipumaan 67:ksi? Vai puhutaanko jostain toisesta pyörästä, jossa kulma on 67 kkuin Tallboy lt?



Taitaa olla Joosepilla Bronssoni.

----------


## AK-87

Hellureijaa, ensilenkki takana uudella konkelilla! Olihan vain mukavaa pitkästä aikaa ajaa maastopyörällä. Hi5Bikesissa kasautin itelleni alumiinisesta Mondraker Foxy XR 2015 rungosta enduropyörän, nyt ajossa versio 0.9. Vielä kesää ennen laitetaan räädimmät kumit alle ja hissitolppa ainakin, ja toki iskarit pitää tuunata kohdilleen. Niin ja tacollisen ohjurin ajattelin laittaa, jahka e13 saa uutta malliaan Suomeen asti.





Aiempi fillari oli Nukeproof Mega ja onhan noissa eroa: 26" vs 27,5" ja samalla Foxy on useita senttejä pidempi ohjaamoltaan (molemmat L-koossa). Ihan positiivisen tuntuisia muutoksia kaikkinensa, tatsi vaan kohdilleen niin kyllä Foxy menee nätisti.

Speksejä:
Keula Pike RCT3 160mm
Iskari Fox Float CTD
Kiekot Stanin Flowt
Voimansiirrossa X1 vaihtaja + triggeri + pakka + ketju, RF NW 32t, RF Turbine kammet
Jarrut Shimano XT 180mm
Thomsonia ja Nukeproofia putkissa ja satulassa

Ei ole vielä käynyt puntarissa.

----------


## kalleA

Hieno mondrakeri. Tietääkö kukaan millon sitä uutta e13 ohjuria tulossa suomeen ja mihin hintaan?

----------


## ben

> Hieno mondrakeri. Tietääkö kukaan millon sitä uutta e13 ohjuria tulossa suomeen ja mihin hintaan?



Mitä etuja näette siinä suhteessa MRP AMG:hen?

----------


## AK-87

> Mitä etuja näette siinä suhteessa MRP AMG:hen?



Ei kai siinä sen suurempia eroja ole. Ainoa taitaa olla se, että TRS+:ssa näyttää olevan enemmän säätövaraa ISCG tabeilla, jos sellainen asia merkitsee.

----------


## Lare

Varausnro varattu

----------


## speedypete

Moro

Ite kun olen tippunut kärryiltä näistä iskareista niin onko nämä soivat pelit?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m.../swoop-175-70/
Tuntuu kaikki täällä kehuvan vaan niitä rokshoppereita  :Hymy:  Minäkö olen luullut että fox on SE ainoa oikea.
Ai niin katoin googlesta, mutta en tullut viisaamaksi..

----------


## Kokki_

Moro.

Tarkotus ois ostaa ensimmäinen täpäri lenkki ajoon ja polku paukutukseen. Ilmeisesti spectral on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto jos tykkää vähän agressiivisemmasta traili ajosta ja sopeutuu mahdollisesti enskaankin? 

Ensin suunnittelin tätä 
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3560

Mutta sen sais vasta elokuussa joten jos haluan pyörän heti niin tarvii hommata tämä https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3558

Joutuu tosiaan pulittaan 900 lisää mutta mutta.. pakko saada.

Sitten se vaikeampi osuus eli S vai M rungolla? Olen 174cm ja jalan sisämitta 81cm..
Se PPS antaa kooksi S mutta kysellään nyt täältäkin vielä mielipiteitä ja kokemuksia.

----------


## Jooseppi

> 67 vs normaali 69.4 on melkoinen ero. Millä oot saanut sen taipumaan 67:ksi? Vai puhutaanko jostain toisesta pyörästä, jossa kulma on 67 kkuin Tallboy lt?



Savolainen kun pääsee nettiin niin vastuu siirtyy lukijalle.... Eli joo, kuten marko totesi niin eri pyöristä on kyse. Mulla on siis heckler ja kaverilla tallboy ltc.

----------


## AK-87

> Moro.
> 
> Tarkotus ois ostaa ensimmäinen täpäri lenkki ajoon ja polku paukutukseen. Ilmeisesti spectral on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto jos tykkää vähän agressiivisemmasta traili ajosta ja sopeutuu mahdollisesti enskaankin? 
> 
> Ensin suunnittelin tätä 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3560
> 
> Mutta sen sais vasta elokuussa joten jos haluan pyörän heti niin tarvii hommata tämä https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3558
> 
> ...



Jos budjetti pompsahtaa nyt joka tapauksessa, niin tuohan avaa muitakin vaihtoehtoja jo kummasti. Pitääkö jostain syystä olla juuri Canyon (ei sillä että niissä mitään vikaa olisi)? Tuohon rahaan päteviä vaihtoehtoja ovat mm. Commencal, Mondraker, Nukeproof. Monia muitakin toki.

----------


## pturunen

^^ Heh, mutta ilmeisesti tuo kaverisi ajaa orkkis-HA:lla eikä tuunatulla kulmalla? Olisi kiinnostavaa saada kokemuksia tuon kulman muuttamisen merkityksestä jyrkkiin, teknisiin alastuloihin lenkkikäytössä.

----------


## kijas

> Sitten se vaikeampi osuus eli S vai M rungolla? Olen 174cm ja jalan sisämitta 81cm..
> Se PPS antaa kooksi S mutta kysellään nyt täältäkin vielä mielipiteitä ja kokemuksia.



Itse täysin samoissa mitoissa ja ottaisin ehdottomasti Mediumin. Helppo valinta. Vaatii noin 50mm stemmin eli jos haluat ajaa 80mm stemmillä ja lentää useammin tangon yli niin ota se pienempi...

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Joutuu tosiaan pulittaan 900 lisää mutta mutta.. pakko saada.



Jos kerran budjetti venyy, niin miksi ei tukisi kotimaista ja ottaisi Poleen yhteyttä? Löytyy samalla rahalla fillaria. Facebookin ryhmässä myös kehoittivat ottamaan yhteyttä rohkeasti, jos hinnat hirvittävät. Jotain kostomointia ilmeisesti osasarjoihin tehtävissä. Rungon koonkin saa helposti suomenkielellä kysyttyä sopivaksi pyörän suunnittelijalta.  :Vink:  http://www.pole.fi/

----------


## Kokki_

Molemmat tulee 50mm stemmillä.. Lähinnä mietityttää että riittääkö satulaputkessa säätövarat M koossa.

----------


## Jooseppi

> ^^ Heh, mutta ilmeisesti tuo kaverisi ajaa orkkis-HA:lla eikä tuunatulla kulmalla? Olisi kiinnostavaa saada kokemuksia tuon kulman muuttamisen merkityksestä jyrkkiin, teknisiin alastuloihin lenkkikäytössä.



Orggis on. Kysymyksesi on mielenkiintoinen ja joku varmaan osaa siihen vastata minua paremmin. Mutta toinen hyvä kysymys Tallboy LT:n kanssa on se, että onko se orggis keulakulma tarpeeksi loiva esmes enskailuun, ja minun mielestä on. Tänään viimeksi sillä ajoin ja kyllä kaikki lenkeillä vastaantulevat dropit yms tekniset kohdat menee ihan heittämällä tolla pyörällä. Jotenkin tuntuu, että ei tollanen vähän jytkympi 29eri edes niin kauhean loivaa keulakulmaa edes tarvitse. On kyllä hyvä allrounderi tuollainen pitkäjoustoinen 29", myös spessun joku evo tjsp pitkäjyystö-29" oli tosi kiva kanssa. 

Hecklerissä tosiaan on 67 asteinen keulakulma, mutta on hankala verrata pelkästää keulakulmia keskenään kun on niin eri elukka kyseessä...

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Molemmat tulee 50mm stemmillä.. Lähinnä mietityttää että riittääkö satulaputkessa säätövarat M koossa.



Elä suotta huoli. Salettiin riittää M:ssä säätövarat alaspäin.

----------


## Lare

Jostain syystä alkoi Bronsonin koko arveluttamaan. M kokoa olin ottamassa mutta L alkoi kiinnostaa. Toimiskohan sellainen 175cm kuskilla. Stemmiksi 35-40mm. Nykyinen mankeli on m Cotic Bfe.

----------


## mehukatti

Sanoisin, että makuasia. Santa Cruzin Bronson-spesifisen kokotaulukon mukaan 178cm on se pituus, jonka jälkeen suosittelevat L-kokoista runkoa. Mutta eihän Bronsonissa ohjaamo taida kuitenkaan olla yhtä pitkä kuin vaikka Kona Processissa, joten sikäli voisi yhtä hyvin valita isomman runkokoon. Varsinkin jos meinaa käyttää noin lyhyttä stemmiä. Paras olis varmaan etsiä joku jolla on Bronson pk-seudulla ja pyytää testiin jonnekin parkkikselle...

----------


## Kokki_

> Elä suotta huoli. Salettiin riittää M:ssä säätövarat alaspäin.



440istuinputki+170kampi+reverbbi tappiin alas niin olikohan jotain yläasennossa 805cm ja inseam on 810mm.. nii jos sen noin voi laskea niin tiukkaa tekee kun vielä satula tohon 805mm

----------


## Lare

Kumpaakin kokoa tullut kokeiltua. En mä muuten olisi alkanutkaan arpoa. Ehkä mä annan saatavuuden vaikuttaa enemmän valintaan ja otan ämmän.

----------


## zeizei

Mulla mittaa 178cm ja M-koko bronssonista tuntui heti selvästi liian pieneltä. L on just passeli 35-50mm stemmillä. Mutkissa varsinkin paljon vakaampi ja helpompi saada paino jaettua tasaisesti molemmille pyörille. Myös vaikeissa paikoissa jumppaaminen helpompaa kun painopiste ei heilahda niin helposti yli vaan pysyy pyörän sisällä. Ja onhan noi Cruzin koot tosiaan vähän pienempiä moniin nykytrendin pitkärunkoisiin verrattuna. Tosin kannattaa L:ssä varmistaa että hissitolppa ei jää yläasennossa liian ylös.

----------


## blu3

> ^^ Heh, mutta ilmeisesti tuo kaverisi ajaa  orkkis-HA:lla eikä tuunatulla kulmalla? Olisi kiinnostavaa saada  kokemuksia tuon kulman muuttamisen merkityksestä jyrkkiin, teknisiin  alastuloihin lenkkikäytössä.



Mulla oli viime kesän Tallboy lt alumiinisena enskakäytössä. Se oli vakio keulakulmalla. 
Calpiksen, Messilän ja Jyväskylän kisat kurvailin sillä. 
Sanoisin, että vakiokulmalla 140 millisellä keulalla pärjää just ja just jyrkissä paikoissa. 
Nopeissa loivissa/semijyrkissä hieman mutkaisissa poluissa oli mukavan sporttinen, noin autotermeillä kerrottuna.
Minäkin  silloin harkitsin tuota worksin loiventavaa settiä, mutta kun vaihdoin  keulan 150 milliseksi, niin koin jyrkissä osuuksissa ominaisuuksien  parantuneen senverran, etten ikinä hommannu tuota settiä.
Yleensäkkin sanoisin noista 29 enskapyörien keulakulmista, ettei niitä  kannata tuijottaa mahdottoman kriittisesti, ei niin suurta merkitystä  kuin pienemmissä kiekkokoissa.
Tietty loivempi parempi, mutta riittää kunhan se kulma alkaa kutosella, tämä minun kokemuksien ja testailujen perusteella.

Oon 173 pitkä ja ajoin L-kokoisella rungolla, lyhyen stemmin kanssa passeli peli. 
Kokosuosituksen mukaan keskellä kokoa olin, joten oli selkeä valinta.
Ainut  moitittava asia mikä tulee mieleen on tuo satulaputken korkeus, jouduin  laittamaan 100 millisen reverbin kun pisempi ei olis enää asettunut.
Siihen jäi n.5 milliä putkea pannan ja reverbin "kauluksen" väliin.
Muuten siinä oli ihan kiitettävästi tilaa liikkua päällä ja mitat kohdillaan.


Tän  kesän konkeliksi valikoitui Bansheen Prime, jossa reach ja stack mitat  oli kumpainenkin 5 millin heiton sisään samat kuin tuossa tallboyssä.
En tästä vielä ole maistiaisia ottanut, joten vertailua LT:hen en osaa kertoa vielä.

----------


## pturunen

Hmm, onkohan L-koko Tallboy LT:ssa sitten pieni kun mittaa on 184 cm?

----------


## tero76

Jääkö noissa santa cruzeissa 173 pitkälle L-koossa yhtään seisomavaraa?  Ite istuin kesällä muistaakseni m koon talboyn päällä ja sen vaakaputki nousi kyllä niin rajusti että ei siinä juuri seisomaan mahtunut.

----------


## pturunen

Tuskin se L-koko pienempi on, jos kerran M-koko oli jo siinä ja siinä?

----------


## Kokki_

Varmistelin vielä canyonilta niin laskennallisesti 81cm inseamilla PITÄIS Spectral 8 M koossa olla joku 2cm pelivaraa satulaputkessa.. Pienellä riskillä ehkä mutta tilasin nyt sitten sen.  Nyt sitte vaan pitäs malttaa odottaa!

----------


## tero76

> Tuskin se L-koko pienempi on, jos kerran M-koko oli jo siinä ja siinä?



Lähinnä että onko muut mallit, kuten bronson, yhtä korkeita..  tuo tallboy nyt on melkein marapyörä jouston puolesta, joten mallina se ei kiinnosta

----------


## teehak

> Lähinnä että onko muut mallit, kuten bronson, yhtä korkeita..  tuo tallboy nyt on melkein marapyörä jouston puolesta, joten mallina se ei kiinnosta



Ei ole, Bronsonissa on standover hyvin lähellä sama M ja L-koossa. Suosittelen edelleen että jos vaan pääsee niitä fillareita ajamaan niin toi LT:kin yllättää takuuvarmasti positiivisesti.

----------


## mikis

Parin vuoden pohdinnan jälkeen tuli laitettua lopulta tilaus sisään canyonin strive al 6.0 race:sta https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3609. Miehessä tulee rajat vastaan ennenkuin pyörässä mutta kannattaako tuohon hommata jotain esim. ketjuohjuria taikka jotain muuta palikkaa? Polkimet tulikin jo lisättyä tilaukseen.

----------


## Ferguson

Näyttää olevan jo ketjunohjari tuossa. Varmasti hyvä fillari... https://media.canyon.com/download/ma...xcx_st_web.pdf

----------


## AK-87

> Parin vuoden pohdinnan jälkeen tuli laitettua lopulta tilaus sisään canyonin strive al 6.0 race:sta https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3609. Miehessä tulee rajat vastaan ennenkuin pyörässä mutta kannattaako tuohon hommata jotain esim. ketjuohjuria taikka jotain muuta palikkaa? Polkimet tulikin jo lisättyä tilaukseen.



Ei tuo muuta tarvi, kuin kovaa ajoa  :Hymy:  Myöhemmin sitten tuntemuksien mukaan vaihtelee palikkaa, jos tuntuu tarpeelliselta. Uskoisin että tuon selässä viihtyy, kun saa haettua iskarit sopiviin säätöihin. Niiden testailuun/säätöön kannattaa ottaa aikaa, etenkin jos täyskiikut on uusi tuttavuus.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Parin vuoden pohdinnan jälkeen tuli laitettua lopulta tilaus sisään canyonin strive al 6.0 race:sta https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3609. Miehessä tulee rajat vastaan ennenkuin pyörässä mutta kannattaako tuohon hommata jotain esim. ketjuohjuria taikka jotain muuta palikkaa? Polkimet tulikin jo lisättyä tilaukseen.



Jos pelkäät ,et kolhit rattaan kiviin yms..niin silloin kannattaa hommata taco tai tacollinen yläohjuri.

----------


## mikis

> Jos pelkäät ,et kolhit rattaan kiviin yms..niin silloin kannattaa hommata taco tai tacollinen yläohjuri.



Juurikin tuollaista tacoa ajattelin, kun toistaiseksi intoa on enemmän kuin taitoa niin kaikki "ylimääräinen" suojaus taitaa olla tarpeen. Pitää vain kaivaa jostain esiin mikä tuon canyonin kiinnike on. 
Vielä joutuu odottamaan nelisen viikkoa niin on aikaa koittaa opetella yhtä sun toista pyörästä, jousituksesta ja ynnämuusta.

----------


## Ari

> Kumpaakin kokoa tullut kokeiltua. En mä muuten olisi alkanutkaan arpoa. Ehkä mä annan saatavuuden vaikuttaa enemmän valintaan ja otan ämmän.



Täällä sama kysymys tuli vastaan: reachia vertaillen canyon ja ibis suosittaa 176 cm kuskille kokoja jotka ovat jopa pidempiä kuin cruzin large, vaikka nimelliskoko on M tai L. --> tulossa L ja todennäköisesti 30 mm kannattimella. Tänään testasin m kokoista bronsonia 50mm stemillä ja sekin oli hyvä eli varmaankin molemmat saa säädettyä hyväksi kun kuski kokojen välillä. Ulkomaisissa testeissä cruzeja usein sanotaan että tuntuu kokoistaan pienemmältä, no nyt reach pitenee 4,5 cm blur lt jälkeen..

----------


## teehak

Aika makeen näkösiä Larunpyörässä BMC:n Trailfoxit  :Hymy: . Huhujen mukaan BMC.ltä tulee 27,5 enskakin kohta puoleen...Italiassa ajellessa noita näky siellä paljon.

----------


## santei

Tätä nyt on vähän jokapaikassa pohdittu, mutta ajokokemuksen puutteen takia en oikein osaa päättää 27,5 ja 29 pyöräkoon väliltä. Netistä jokapaikasta aiheesta kyllä lukenut, mutta artikkelista riippuen suositukset menevät vähän puolin ja toisin. 27,5 ohjaus ilmeisesti herkempi ja 29 taas sitten vähemmän herkkä mutta ylittää esteet helposti. Ilman ajokokemusta vaikea pohtia mitä ominaisuuksia sitä arvostaisi, ja olemattomalla kokemuksella lyhyestä koeajostakoon ei oikein osaa sen suurempia pohtia. 

Täällä näppituntumalta tuntuu 29er olla suosiossa enskakäytössä. Omat ajot olisi aika all around/all mountain henkistä, niin perus XC-polkua, tylsää asvalttisiirtymää, että sitten suomienskaa. Heittäkää jotain omia valintaperusteitanne, voisi auttaa enemmän kuin noiden sivustojen artikkelit.

----------


## AK-87

27,5 on kaikin puolin ketterämpi ja responsiivisempi. 29:llä ajetaan paljon xc:tä ja vastaavasti dh:ssa ajetaan pienemmällä renkaalla. Tuosta voi mun mielestä vetää tiettyjä johtopäätöksiä siitä, kumpi omaan käyttöön paremmin soveltuu. Eli onko se muu ajo enskan lisäksi kevyempää vai ei. Ei nyt ihan aukoton ajatusmalli, mut suuntaa antava ehkä kuitenkin. Molemmilla renkailla voi ajaa endurossa mitaleista. Itsellä on 27,5 koska 29:t tuntuu aika hirvimäisiltä. 27,5 on hauskempi.

----------


## Tmh

> 27,5 on hauskempi.



Ja 26 on hauskin.  :Vink:

----------


## santei

Hehe  :Leveä hymy:  kiitos mielipiteistä.  Löytyykö vielä 29erin puoltajaa?  Jossain artikkelissa oli, että ei 29 jälkeen kaipaa mitään muuta, kun ei tarvi pelätä renkaan tökkäämistä monttuun tai kiveen. Kylläpä kuitenkin tuota enduroa näin kisatasolla taitaa 26 ja 27,5 dominoida.

----------


## miku80

Itellä spessun 29 enduro ja mitä 27.5 versioo tullu koitettua niin päällimmäisenä oli fiilis, että sitä joutuu enemmän "ajamaan".. Kyllä tuo 29 tuntuu varsinkin teknisessä maastossa olevan vakaampi/helpompi peli ajaa, mutta jos pääpaino olisi tuolla bikeparkeissa niin miettisin ehkä tuota pienempirenkaista pikkuveljeä, mutta ainakin lenkkikäytössä tykkään ite enemmän isompipyöräisestä..

----------


## AK-87

> Kylläpä kuitenkin tuota enduroa näin kisatasolla taitaa 26 ja 27,5 dominoida.



No niitä on kyllä eniten meikäläisessä endurossa, mutta kyllä kaksyseilläkin on oltu nopeita. Kysy vaikka Pihlajan Juusolta tai Lehikoisen Matilta.  :Hymy:  Edelleen; molemmilla varmasti voi pärjätä enskassa, sitä ei tarvitse murehtia valintaa tehdessään.

Tmh: 24" voisi olla vielä hauskempi??  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Greycap

> Jossain artikkelissa oli, että ei 29 jälkeen kaipaa mitään muuta, kun ei tarvi pelätä renkaan tökkäämistä monttuun tai kiveen.



Joo joo... elämäni näyttävimmän tangon yli lentämisen suoritin viime kesänä ajettuani 29erin etupyörän kuralammikkoon jonka oletin olevan pari senttiä syvä, oli parikymmentä. Toki siitä olisi tullut ilmailunäytös ihan millä pyörällä tahansa mutta väite että tökkäämistä ei tarvitse pelätä on ihan puhdasta myyntipuhetta. Meneehän se X kokoisesta esteestä paremmin, myönnetään, mutta rajansa silläkin.

----------


## SammyB

Minulla on 29" pyörä ja koska en enää nykyään halua omistaa useita pyöriä niin tuo isorenkainen on osoittautunut loistavaksi fillariksi. Myös "enska/dh/mitä näitä nyt on" ajoihin.
Ulottuvuudetkin omaan ehkä normia pidemmät, olsiko tässä myös osasyy siihen että tämä 29" miellyttäää niin kovin.

----------


## santei

Kiitos mielipiteistä! Pitänee näiden pohjalta tuota valintaa miettiä. 29 tuntuu olevan enemmän ns. Do it all-pyörän maineessa. Toisaalta toki tuo 27,5 sanottu hauskuus kiinnostaa tottakai myös.  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä se tästä kun pari yötä nukkuu.

----------


## elasto

Tuskin alottelija edes huomaa eroa 29erin ja 650b:n välillä. Ja tosiaan ei ole kiekkojen koosta kiinni pärjääminen vaan ihan jostain muusta.

----------


## KnuutV

Varsinkin jos tai kun on vain se yksi pyörä jolla ajaa ja oppii ajamaan. Eli:"Choose your wheel size and be a dick about it".

----------


## santei

Näinhän se taitaa olla. Hyvä, että ei kummallakaan koolla nyt kovin vikaan voi mennä. Mutta pitää siinä silti päättää kummalla sitä rupeaa ajamista opettelemaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Greycap

Itse juuri tuossa keväällä pyörää vaihtaneena voin vielä todeta että ei se kiekkokoko aina kaikkea kerro. Aiemmin minulla oli ainoana pyöränä 26" täysjousto ja siihen tottuneena sen rinnalle ostettu eka oma 29er oli tajuton juna, sillä meinasi olla aina hetken aikaa pienipyöräisellä ajettuaan ekassa mutkassa ojassa kun ei se kääntynyt mihinkään. Vastaavasti 29eriin tottuneena 26" tuntui hirvittävältä ADHD:ltä kun se reagoi joka pieneenkin liikkeeseen siinä missä toinen meni vakaasti kuin kallio. No, se 29er meni myyntiin ja tilalle tuli toinen periaatteessa samanlainen mutta ne asteen osien erot geometriassa on aiheuttaneet sen että ei tarvitse enää kalibroida kuskia uusiksi kun vaihtaa pyörää, isopyöräiseen on onnistuttu tekemään se sama herkkyys ja ketteryys.

----------


## AK-87

> ...isopyöräiseen on onnistuttu tekemään se sama herkkyys ja ketteryys.



Höpöhöpö. Totuus: Jos geometriat ja palikat on muuten vastaavat, niin ei se 29er kyllä ole yhtä herkkä ja ketterä kuin 27,5" tai 26". Isompi ja painavampi kiekko kun nyt vaan kiihtyy ja hidastuu huonommin. Sitten taas jos isopyöräisen geometria on passeli ja rengastuspuoli kevyempi kuin pienipyöräisessä, niin voi se silloin teoriassa olla ketterämpi, mutta lähtökohtaisesti se ei sitä kyllä ole, vrt. fysiikan lait.

----------


## Greycap

Ei varmaan kukaan puhunut samalla geometrialla olevista pyöristä? Pointti oli nimenomaan siinä että kun suunnittelussa on tehty asioita oikein isopyöräisestä voidaan saada yhtä näppärä ajettava kuin pienipyöräisestä samalla kuitenkin säilyttäen ne luontaiset edut rullaavuudessa ja renkaan kontaktipinnassa. Ja se on todellakin milleistä ja asteen osista kiinni, noiden omien välillä yksikään varsinaisesti ajamiseen vaikuttava mitta ei eronnut yli 12 mm (chainstay, uudessa lyhyemmät) eikä yksikään kulma yli puolta astetta (keula, uudessa itse asiassa loivempi) mutta aivan erilaiset ajaa ja molemmat oli kuitenkin 29er XC-jäykkäperiä.

Pysyn edelleen kannassani että pelkästä kiekkokoosta ei voi suoraan päätellä onko pyörä kankea vai ketterä, toki yleistyksiä voi tehdä mutta mallien väliset erot ohittaa kiekkojen eron helposti.

----------


## pturunen

Toki geolla on isoin merkitys, mutta kyllä ensimmäinen lenkki 29":lla oli pelkkää juhlaa 26":een verrattuna. Hauskuus tuli nimenomaan siinä, miten suoraviivaisemmin 29":lla etenee. Ohjattavuus oli ainakin Spessussa alusta asti lähes kohdillaan ja pienellä stemmin viilaamisella napsahti paikoilleen. Hauskuus minulle on etenemisessä ja ajamisen flowssa, ei siinä kikkailussa ja tankojumpassa. Makuasioitahan nämä ovat.

----------


## AK-87

> Ei varmaan kukaan puhunut samalla geometrialla olevista pyöristä? Pointti oli nimenomaan siinä että kun suunnittelussa on tehty asioita oikein isopyöräisestä voidaan saada yhtä näppärä ajettava kuin pienipyöräisestä samalla kuitenkin säilyttäen ne luontaiset edut rullaavuudessa ja renkaan kontaktipinnassa. Ja se on todellakin milleistä ja asteen osista kiinni, noiden omien välillä yksikään varsinaisesti ajamiseen vaikuttava mitta ei eronnut yli 12 mm (chainstay, uudessa lyhyemmät) eikä yksikään kulma yli puolta astetta (keula, uudessa itse asiassa loivempi) mutta aivan erilaiset ajaa ja molemmat oli kuitenkin 29er XC-jäykkäperiä.
> 
> Pysyn edelleen kannassani että pelkästä kiekkokoosta ei voi suoraan päätellä onko pyörä kankea vai ketterä, toki yleistyksiä voi tehdä mutta mallien väliset erot ohittaa kiekkojen eron helposti.



Öh, nyt olet hieman ristiriitainen kommentissasi. Tuosta voi lukea nyt niin, että AM-kaksysien geometriat ovat kehittyneet, jolloin niistä on tullut oikeasti toimivia AM/enskakäyttöön - olen samaa mieltä. Mutta toisaalta toteat, että samalla se 29er on yhtä näppärä ajettava, kuin pienemmällä renkaalla oleva - siitä taas en voi olla samaa mieltä. Enkä myöskään siitä, että 29erissa on pelkkiä etuja 26" ja 27,5" verrattuna, kuten annat ymmärtää. Siis uudet 29erit on varmasti yhtä nopeita tai nopeampia, kuin vanhemmalla geometrialla olevat pienipyöräiset, mutta tämän päivän mitoilla erilaisella rengaskoolla olevat konkelit ON keskenään erilaisia ajettavia ja niissä on omat miinuksensa ja plussansa. On hölmöä väittää muuta...

Samaa mieltä taas on helppo olla loppukaneetista: pelkkä kiekkokoko ei ratkaise paremmuutta millään tavoin.

Seuraavaan aiheeseen: olen yllättynyt positiivisesti Sramin X1:n ja Racefacen NW-rattaan toimivuudesta. Nyt on tullut jo ihan hyvin kilometrejä ja laskumetrejä ilman mitään ohjuria ja vielä kertaakaan ei ole ollut ongelmia ketjun kanssa. Nykytekniikka on ihmeellistä. Edelleen ohjuri on kyllä harkinnassa lähinnä tacon tarjoaman suojan vuoksi, mutta alkaahan tässä kausikin olla jo pitkällä... tuurilla vaan kuten tähänkin asti. Onko muilla kokemuksia ilman ohjuria rässimisestä Sramin Type-2:lla tai Shimpan Plussilla?

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllä mulla viime suvena tippui ketjut vaikka oli wolftoothin ratas ja zee vaihtaja kun ilman ohjuria päästeli. Ei usein mutta kovimmassa paukutuksessa. 
Nyt uuten konkeliin asensin heti alussa e13 xcx ohjurin eikä ole tarvinnut pelätä ketjun tippumista. 
Eipä sillä, aika harvoin ne tippuu nw rattaan ja type2/plus vaihtajan kanssa jos vaan ketjun mitta on edes sinnepäin.

----------


## Henkka.k

Puolivuotta takana Absolute Black:n NW ratas + Sram X1 vaihtaja, ei oo kertaakaan ketjut tippunu.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Seuraavaan aiheeseen: olen yllättynyt positiivisesti Sramin X1:n ja Racefacen NW-rattaan toimivuudesta. Nyt on tullut jo ihan hyvin kilometrejä ja laskumetrejä ilman mitään ohjuria ja vielä kertaakaan ei ole ollut ongelmia ketjun kanssa. Nykytekniikka on ihmeellistä. Edelleen ohjuri on kyllä harkinnassa lähinnä tacon tarjoaman suojan vuoksi, mutta alkaahan tässä kausikin olla jo pitkällä... tuurilla vaan kuten tähänkin asti. Onko muilla kokemuksia ilman ohjuria rässimisestä Sramin Type-2:lla tai Shimpan Plussilla?



No mulla on shimpan plussat ilman ohjureita ja kolmella eturieskalla, olen vedellyt paljaalla nyt puoltoista vuotta ryttyytystä. En muista että olisi kertaakaan tahkolla tai vastaavassa tilanteessa ketjut tippunut kun tuo kitkakytkin on ollut kunnossa. Sitten tasasella tiellä onkin tipahtanut pariin otteeseen  :Cool:  Mutta siis minulla on takavaihtajana slx ja parista edellisestä yksilöstä on hajonnut tuo kitkakytkin jolloin ketjut tippuu kyllä.... Nykyinen näyttää olevan paranneltu versio.

----------


## marko.k

Absolute Black nw ja X9 type2 ilman ohjuria. Kertaakaan ei ole tippunut vaikka aika paljon käyn ajamassa mustavuoren Dh ratoja. Muistaa vaan kääntää kampea eteenpäin kun vaihtaa painoa kammelta toiselle.

----------


## miku80

Viimäset pari vuotta ollut pyörissä niin rallinaaman, hopen kuin srammin n/w-ratasta ja vaihtajina shimanoa ja srammia, niin tasan kerran olen tiputtanut ketjun kun meni käpy ketjun ja rattaan väliin ja koskaan ei ole ohjuria ollut..

----------


## Greycap

> Enkä myöskään siitä, että 29erissa on pelkkiä etuja 26" ja 27,5" verrattuna, kuten annat ymmärtää.



Tätä en missään vaiheessa väittänyt. Sanoin että siinä on etuja rullaavuudessa ja renkaan kontaktipinnassa ja sitä tuskin kukaan voi ruveta kiistämään. Aiemmin nuo on olleet ne 29" koon ainoat hyvät puolet kun ei se juna vaan ole kääntynyt. Nykyään se on saatu kääntymään mutta edut on edelleen olemassa. Kyllä, 26" kiihtyy edelleen paremmin ja kiekosta saa joko samalla kestävyydellä kevyemmän tai samalla painolla kestävämmän.

Jos sillä isolla kiekolla olisi pelkkiä etuja niin kai minullakin sellainen jo olisi, tai siis kaksi sellaista. Jokapaikanhöylänä ajan toki 29eriä mutta varsinainen maastopyörä on edelleen 26" eikä tule ihan heti vaihtumaan koska hirvittää ajatuskin lähteä kampeamaan tuota hulavannetta ahtaisiin paikkoihin.

----------


## santei

27.5 vs 29 keskusteluun tulikin hyvin mielipiteitä. Mutta sitten mietityttää seuraava.

"Höntsäenduroon"  ja muihin ajoihin AM-pyörää.  Canyonin Spectral Al 7.0 ex mallin meinasin jo tilata, mutta toimitusaika muuttui jälleen elokuun alkuun. 

Löytyykö mitään vastaavaa Spectralia kaltaista jokapaikanhöylää n. 2500 euron budjettiin? Täysiverinen enska (esim. Strive) sitten taas saattaisi olla liian järeä jokapaikanhöyläksi siirtymille? Eniten kiinnostaisi saada tuo Pike keulaksi. (Tai joku muu järeämpi kuin 32) Ajattelin, että jos pyörässä piisais ominaisuudet kauemman vaikka kuski kehittyisikin. 

Vai joutuuko tässä kärvistellä kesän loppuun..

----------


## Jooseppi

Tsekkappa Orange Five? Pike kun on keulilla (mutta muutoin budjettiosilla) niin saattaa päästä hyvinkin liki tota 2500euroa. Siirtymillä ei varmasti ole liian järeä (renkaathan ne kuitenkin tässä kohti määrää kuinka raskasta se eteneminen on) mutta kyvyt taitaa enskahommissa olla ns. riittävät.

----------


## elasto

Yllättävän hyvä poljettava ollut tuo uusi Strive. Oon ajanut sillä ihan normilenkkiäkin siirtymineen ja ei mitään ongelmia esim. verrattuna mun edelliseen Spessun Stumpjumper FSR Evoon. Shapeshifteriä ei ole paljoa tullut käytettyä, mutta molemmista iskareista kun vääntää ne sisäänpäinvaimennukset hitaimmalle siirtymillä, niin kulkee vielä kevyemmin. Tietty mulla on tuo kuitumalli, joka painaa polkimineen vain 13 kiloa suht järeällä Minion DHF/DHR2 -rengastuksella.

----------


## mehukatti

Tohon ku vaihdat semisliksin taakse, niin paranee rullaavuus huomattavasti. Joko Minion SS (tulossa), Ikon 2.35 EXO tai Schwalbe Rock Razor (Snakeskin mettälenkkeilyyn, Super Gravity kovempaan ajoon). Mun mielestä päältä voimakkaasti kuvioitu takarengas on aika turha muussa kuin ihan puhtaassa DH-käytössä. Kaikessa muussa käytössä paremmasta rullaavuudesta on enemmän hyötyä kuin paremmasta jarrutuspidosta pehmeällä alustalla.

----------


## elasto

Mulla on kesäksi siihen 2.4" Ardentit molempiin päihin. Tykkään niistä yleisrenkaina ku hullu puurosta. Vähän kyllä himottelis kokeilla jotain tollasta Minion SS:n tapaista rengasta takana, mutta tulee niin paljon ajettua myös lenkkiä tuolla, että pelottaa se vetopidon vähyys ylämäissä.

----------


## santei

> Tsekkappa Orange Five? Pike kun on keulilla (mutta muutoin budjettiosilla) niin saattaa päästä hyvinkin liki tota 2500euroa. Siirtymillä ei varmasti ole liian järeä (renkaathan ne kuitenkin tässä kohti määrää kuinka raskasta se eteneminen on) mutta kyvyt taitaa enskahommissa olla ns. riittävät.



Yhtäkkiä puhelimella katottuna kohoaa hinta valitettavasti lähemmäs kolmea tonnia ja osasarjat vielä tuota canyonin vastaavaa huonommat. Rosella hinta taisi jäädä johki 2600 euroon. Ilman toimituskuluja ja polkimia molemmat. Pitää vielä katsella tarkemmin, mutta yhtäkkiä näyttäisi, että harva tuohon Spectralin 2400 euron hintaan pystyy. Katsotaan katsotaan...

Strivea nyt kun tarkemmin katsoin nii näytti hinnat alkaen mallilla olevan sama pitkä toimitusaika.

----------


## roadking

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBS...ItmID=15147634

Miten olis tollanen santeille?

Saisi ihan kotimaan kautta tilattua.
http://www.mtbcentre.fi

----------


## stumpe

Ohhoh, aikast kova paketti kahtee tonttuu.^  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

Huh! Aika kovan oloinen paketti ja tohon hintaan?! Onko tos joku koira haudattuna?  :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy kyllä tohon perehtyä tarkemmin heti kun pääsen tietokoneen ääreen. 

Mitenkä toi nyt sitten vertautuu vaikka tuohon Canyonin Spectraliin? Ainut malli mistä olen reilummin tietämystä kerännyt, joten sillä kyselen. AM-pyörä tuokin kai on, joten voisi kuvitella, että soveltuu Spectralin lailla jokapaikanhöyläksi eli ainoaksi pyöräkseni. (?) Että ei mene ns. liian enduroksi/överiksi käyttöön nähden , kun täällä etelä-pohjanmaan lakeuksilla nyt kuitenkin tulee kaikenlaista ajoa.

Jotain syitä miksi tuo olisi huono ostos? 200 lisää niin saisi nähtävästi tuon V4 version. E: Eli tosiaan V4 on uudempi versio, jossa jotain parannuksia kuten polkutehokkaampi yms. Jousituksessa eri valmistajien osia, Marzocchi ja xfusion.

Ainut miinus mitä ite keksiin on, että reverbbiä ei ole, mutta senhän nyt voi päivittää tarpeenmukaan vaikka jälkikäteen. Ei todellakaan deal breaker.

Tossa nyt mitä täpinässä tuli mieleen kysyä. Fiilikset ehti jo vähän laskea kun tuo Spectralin 7.0 ex toimitus tuonne elokuulle näyttää venyvän ja heinäkuuta jo perusmallillakin. Radonin ja Cuben tarjoamat mallit taas pikellä tai vastaavalla nousee yli 2500 euron aika helposti. Tämä kyllä nosti taas fiilikset kattoon! 

Kiitokset roadkingille ehdotuksesta! Nyt joku kehumaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti haukkumaan ko. pyörää.

Voi toki muitakin vaihtoehtoja ehdotella, budjetti on 2000-2700 välillä,  mutta mieluiten halvempi kuin kalliimpi.

----------


## santei

MTB Centreen olin tuossa yhteydessä. Suositteli uudempana mallina tuota V4 versiota Commencalista. Lisäksi vaihtoehdoksi oli tarjota demokäytöstä:

2014 mallin M kokoinen 650b Orange Five.
Specsit: 
RS Pike RCT3 keula / Monarch iskari.
SLX vaihtaja/Jarrut.
Uudet Race Face kammet/keskiö 30t Wide Narrow rattaalla.
Stans Flow EX Tubeless kiekot Hope Pro 2 Evo navoilla.
Renthal Fatbar 780mm tanko ja Renthal Duo 50mm stemmi.
Dirty Native One satula ja RS reverb hissitolppa.
2390€

M-koon luulisi ainakin sopivan 175 ja 80 inseam mitoilla. Osista eroina nyt ainakin X7 ja SLX ja jousituspuolella Pike 150mm/Monarch ja Marzocchi 160mm/xfusion. Apuja valintaan?  :Hymy:  Vai onko huonoja vaihtoehtoja tuohon reippaaseen kahteen tonniin.

Orange Five Mk1 2014 nimellä aika huonosti löytyi arvosteluja, mutta pelkällä Orange Fivella löytyi kyllä. Kumpikaan ei ainakaan yhtäkkiä katsottuna kovin huonoja arvosteluita ole saanut osakseen.

----------


## JaKon

Mun mielestä molemmat vaihtoehdot on hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyviä. Itse ehkä kallistuisin tuon Fiven puoleen laadukaampien kiekkojen, jarrujen ja putkiosien takia. Sramin DB5 jarruista mulla ei ole kokemusta, mutta SLX jarrut on ainakin hyvät. Jousituspuoli myös Orangessa ehkä aavistuksen parempi. Metaan kun laittaa hissitolpan, niin hinta alkaa olla aika lähelle Fivea.

----------


## santei

Kiitos mielipiteestäsi!  :Hymy:  Löytyykö vielä muilta lisää? En ole kumpaankaan merkkiin foorumia selatessa ihmeemmin törmännyt, kun taas canyonista ja radonista on pitkät pätkät keskustelua ja monella niitä tuntuu olevan, joten nöösinä vähän sen takia epäilyttää. Kuitenkin paino about sama kuin Spectralin ja hinta-laatusuhde vähintäänkin sama (koskee lähinnä commencalia, orange vähän kalliimpi  sitten uutena)

----------


## kalleA

Mites rosen vastaava?
http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-gr...0z-1BuRZ-174NC
Tosin tohon hintaan joutuu ottamaan etuvaihtajan:/

----------


## santei

> Mites rosen vastaava?
> http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-gr...0z-1BuRZ-174NC
> Tosin tohon hintaan joutuu ottamaan etuvaihtajan:/



Osien perusteella vaikuttaa hyvältä vaihtoehdolta, mutta ainakin Rose ketjun perusteella offseasonin 4-6 viikon toimitus ajasta voisi päätellä, että näin sesonkina menisi ainakin sen 6 viikkoa? Jolloin lähestytään jo Spectralin toimitusaikoja.

----------


## kalleA

Onko kukaan tilannut Commencalia? Tuliko nopeesti jos oli 'in stock'? Alkanu kuumottaan ku rotko tulis vasta 5 viikon päästä :Irvistys:  ollu jo kuukauden tilauksessa ja piti olla varastossakin.

----------


## Analog Kid

Tilasin viime kesänä Commencalin Outletistä urbaanin tsygän ja nopeasti tuli. Torstaina virka-ajan päätyttyä tilaus sisään ja oli ensimmäisen kerran yritetty toimittaa viikonlopun jälkeen maanantaina. Oli kyllä sitten ihan kohtalaiset postituskulutkin.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> MTB Centreen olin tuossa yhteydessä. Suositteli uudempana mallina tuota V4 versiota Commencalista. Lisäksi vaihtoehdoksi oli tarjota demokäytöstä:
> 
> 2014 mallin M kokoinen 650b Orange Five.
> Specsit: 
> RS Pike RCT3 keula / Monarch iskari.
> SLX vaihtaja/Jarrut.
> Uudet Race Face kammet/keskiö 30t Wide Narrow rattaalla.
> Stans Flow EX Tubeless kiekot Hope Pro 2 Evo navoilla.
> Renthal Fatbar 780mm tanko ja Renthal Duo 50mm stemmi.
> ...



Ostin itse MTBcentrestä 2014 Fiven puolitoista vuotta sitten, eikä ole tarvinnut katua. Aivan huippuhauska pyörä. Katsopa Orangen sivuilta uuden vastaavan paketin hintaa... Noilla osilla ja tolla hinnalla en miettisi kovin pitkään.

Omat maastoajot muuttui aivan toisennäköiseksi Fiven myötä.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Kiitos mielipiteestäsi!  Löytyykö vielä muilta lisää? En ole kumpaankaan merkkiin foorumia selatessa ihmeemmin törmännyt, kun taas canyonista ja radonista on pitkät pätkät keskustelua ja monella niitä tuntuu olevan, joten nöösinä vähän sen takia epäilyttää. Kuitenkin paino about sama kuin Spectralin ja hinta-laatusuhde vähintäänkin sama (koskee lähinnä commencalia, orange vähän kalliimpi  sitten uutena)



Mielestäni noista kahdeista ehdottomasti Five, Oranget on kuitenkin taattua laatua. Ei sillä, etteikö tuo Meta V4 olisi hyvä diili, meinasin itsekin sellaisen ostaa, mutta päädyin sitten kuitenkin johonkin muuhun. Lisäksi Orangeen saa tarvittaessa kierrejousen, CCDBA:n tai jonkun muun ison iskarin. Metaanhan ei mene kuin pienet iskarit.

Mielipide on tietysti täysin puolueellinen entisenä Orange-kuskina  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

> Metaanhan ei mene kuin pienet iskarit.



Spekseissä mainitaan "Piggy Back Compatible" joten kyllä sinne jotain perus tikkua isompaa luulis mahtuvan..

----------


## santei

Kiitoksia mielipiteistä, puolueellinen tai ei, niin auttavat nöösiä valinnassa. :P

Eiköhän sitä pidä tuosta fivesta kaupat tehdä.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Spekseissä mainitaan "Piggy Back Compatible" joten kyllä sinne jotain perus tikkua isompaa luulis mahtuvan..



Kyllä, jotkut menee, mutta isommat ei. Kyllä noillakin siis varmaan pärjäilee.
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Fil...bility-600.jpg

----------


## AK-87

> Kiitoksia mielipiteistä, puolueellinen tai ei, niin auttavat nöösiä valinnassa. :P
> 
> Eiköhän sitä pidä tuosta fivesta kaupat tehdä.



Jos nyt jokin huono puoli pitää tuohon Fiveen liittyen mainita, niin se olisi se, että sen kanssa ei voi syyttää kalustoa jos ajot ei suju.  :Vink:

----------


## santei

> Jos nyt jokin huono puoli pitää tuohon Fiveen liittyen mainita, niin se olisi se, että sen kanssa ei voi syyttää kalustoa jos ajot ei suju.



Haha!  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä mä tuon huonon ominaisuuden kanssa pärjään. :P

----------


## kalleA

Onkos foorumilaisilla tuota Meta V4:sta ajossa? Onko hyvä? Hyvä poljettava, riittääkö rankkaakin rymistelyyn ym.?

----------


## Samuli-1

> Onkos foorumilaisilla tuota Meta V4:sta ajossa? Onko hyvä? Hyvä poljettava, riittääkö rankkaakin rymistelyyn ym.?



En tiiä kertooko mitään, mutta kaks näin Messilän kisassa. Toinen ajoi top10:iin.

----------


## santei

Noniin, nyt on Orange haettuna. Oli kyllä livenä paljon siistimpi kuin kuvassa! Sadekelin ja klossikenkien puutteen takia en testaamaan vielä päässyt, mutta eiköhän sitä sen verran malta odottaa..  :Hymy:  Iskarit säätöihin ja kovaa ajoa, ainoastaan etujarrun kova vinkuna jarruttaessa ihmetytti. Palat kiillottunut, ominaisuus vai vaan käyttöä vailla?

----------


## elasto

Voit kokeilla näyttää niille paloille hieman hienoa hiekkapaperia jos ne on lasittuneet.

----------


## teehak

Nostellaas vähän ketjua kun tulee uutta Focukselta...http://www.bikemag.com/gear/bikes/al...us-sam-carbon/

----------


## sakke

> Onkos foorumilaisilla tuota Meta V4:sta ajossa? Onko hyvä? Hyvä poljettava, riittääkö rankkaakin rymistelyyn ym.?



On. On. Ok, ehdottomasti.

----------


## mikis

Kusti sitten toi tänään striven pihaan. Hetki meni kootessa ja sitten ensimmäinen koe polkasu pihalla. Mahto olla naapureilla kivaa kun viiten minuuttiin saatiin mies ja pyörä parikertaa nurin (kuinka niin oli muka pehmeää).

----------


## mikis

Onko kenelläkään tullut vastaan sovitetta tacon kiinnittämiseen alu striveen? Canyonin mukaan ei olisi mikään standardi kiinnike.

----------


## elasto

> Onko kenelläkään tullut vastaan sovitetta tacon kiinnittämiseen alu striveen? Canyonin mukaan ei olisi mikään standardi kiinnike.



Olen ollut tuosta yhteydessä Canyonin Suomen edustajaan oman Strive CF:n kohdalla. Siihen on vasta joku adapteri kehitteillä, että saisi ISCG-05:n kiinnitettyä. Ei kannata kuulemma pidätellä hengitystä eli tuskin vielä tänä vuonna siihen saat mitään kiinni. Tästä kyllä iso miinus Canyonille, koska viime syksynä pyörän tilatessa sivuilla oli maininta, että nuo kiinnikkeet olisivat ISCG-05, mutta ne on jotain ihan muuta ja sittemin tuo tietokin on sivuilta hävinnyt...

----------


## sakuvaan

> Olen ollut tuosta yhteydessä Canyonin Suomen edustajaan oman Strive CF:n kohdalla. Siihen on vasta joku adapteri kehitteillä, että saisi ISCG-05:n kiinnitettyä. Ei kannata kuulemma pidätellä hengitystä eli tuskin vielä tänä vuonna siihen saat mitään kiinni. Tästä kyllä iso miinus Canyonille, koska viime syksynä pyörän tilatessa sivuilla oli maininta, että nuo kiinnikkeet olisivat ISCG-05, mutta ne on jotain ihan muuta ja sittemin tuo tietokin on sivuilta hävinnyt...



"Saksa on paska maa" - Seppo Räty, 1993

----------


## elasto

> "Saksa on paska maa" - Seppo Räty, 1993



Jotain positiivistakin sentään nimittäin mun Shapeshifteri hajosi!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja siis se positiivinen juttu on se, että uusi kaasujousi lähtee Turusta iBikeen maanantaina ja vaihtavat sen sitten siellä mulle. Vähän oon lukenut ulkomaan foorumeilta, että olisi tyyppivika. Toivottavasti saavat toimivaa osaa tilalle ettei tarvitse tuota parin viikon välein vaihdella.

----------


## wibzu

> Jotain positiivistakin sentään nimittäin mun Shapeshifteri hajosi!  Ja siis se positiivinen juttu on se, että uusi kaasujousi lähtee Turusta iBikeen maanantaina ja vaihtavat sen sitten siellä mulle. Vähän oon lukenut ulkomaan foorumeilta, että olisi tyyppivika. Toivottavasti saavat toimivaa osaa tilalle ettei tarvitse tuota parin viikon välein vaihdella.



PB: "For those that have had problems with the shape shifter on the strive. I had an email from Canyon today saying that they have had a faulty batch of internal parts for the shape shifter unit. Apparently they have re-worked a new batch with improved valves/seals."

----------


## elasto

Jepuis, tuon olinkin lukenut. Toivottavasti uusi osa on tätä uutta erää.

----------


## jyka81

Kokemuksia santa Cruz nomadista? Onko kuinka poljettava ylämäessä/normi maastoajossa?

----------


## mikis

Eka koe lenkki menossa strivella ja täytyy todeta et kivaa on. Mutta mikä taika tuossa shapeshifterin palautuksessa on xc asentoon? Nappi pohjaan ja painoa eteen mutta ei palaudu ajaessa, paineetkin on 15bar.

----------


## elasto

Nappi pohjaan ja kevennät takarengasta nostamalla polkimilla. Tai sitten se on sullakin jo rikki. Tuon videon lopussa näkyy aika hyvin se tekniikka:

----------


## hanri

> Jotain positiivistakin sentään nimittäin mun Shapeshifteri hajosi!  Ja siis se positiivinen juttu on se, että uusi kaasujousi lähtee Turusta iBikeen maanantaina ja vaihtavat sen sitten siellä mulle. Vähän oon lukenut ulkomaan foorumeilta, että olisi tyyppivika. Toivottavasti saavat toimivaa osaa tilalle ettei tarvitse tuota parin viikon välein vaihdella.



Itsekkin kävin samaisen osan tässä viimeviikolla hakemassa ibikesta ja asentelin sen itse paikoilleen...

----------


## wibzu

> Eka koe lenkki menossa strivella ja täytyy todeta et kivaa on. Mutta mikä taika tuossa shapeshifterin palautuksessa on xc asentoon? Nappi pohjaan ja painoa eteen mutta ei palaudu ajaessa, paineetkin on 15bar.



Kun shapeshifter toimii oikein niin muutokset xc ja dh tiloihin todella helppoja.

Olethan varmasti asettanut paineet xc moodissa + päästänyt letkusta paineet pihalle ennen välipalikan irtiruuvausta? Itsellä ainakin karkasi shapeshifteristä painetta pumppua/palikkaa irroittaessa mikäli en tyhjentänyt letkua ensin paineesta.

----------


## Tuume

Olen päättänyt päivittää nykyisen 29" jäykkäperäni, pyöräilykärpäsen purtua vuoden jälkeen lopullisesti. Nykyinen jäykkäperä on aivan väärä kulkine omiin ajoihini, joihin pienempipyöräinen endurotyylinen pyörä on mielestäni paras.

Olen kokeillut mm. Kona Process 153 ja 134, joista jäi ihmetyttämään asia, miksi 134 tuntui niin paljon vikkelämmältä polkuajossa, vaikka pyörillä ei käytännössä ole painoeroa. Merkittävimmät erot L-koon pyörissä mielestäni ovat:

-153mm vs 134mm jousto perässä
-66,5 vs 68 keulakulma
-1170 vs 1190 akseliväli
-Minion DHF vs Ardent renkaat, joita itse lähinnä epäilen 

Kyselen lähinnä siksi, että monissa harkitsemistani pyöristä kuten juuri kyseisessä 153:ssa, Canyon Spectral EX, Commencal Metassa, YT Caprassa (lienee turhan järeä, mutta joka paikassa kehuttu myös hyväksi allrounderiksi) on juuri 153:n tapaan pitkä akseliväli ja loiva keulaputken kulma, enkä haluaisi pyörän olevan ihan niin laiskan tuntuinen perus polkurymistelyssä, jota kuitenkin ajallisesti suurin osa ajoistani on. Kokeillessa tuli myös selväksi, että seuraavan pyörän keulilla tulee olemaan Pike  :Cool: .

----------


## simppeli

> Olen kokeillut mm. Kona Process 153 ja 134, joista jäi ihmetyttämään asia, miksi 134 tuntui niin paljon vikkelämmältä polkuajossa, vaikka pyörillä ei käytännössä ole painoeroa.



Itsekin ihmettelin testilenkillä kuinka paljon raskaammalta 153 tuntui 134:ään verrattuna polkuajossa. Etukäteen olin jo ajatellut päätyväni 153:ään, mutta koeajon jälkeen tykkäsin pikkuveljestä kuin hullu puurosta, joten se 134 lähti kaupasta matkaan. Spectral EX:kin oli jo tilauksessa, mutta toimitusaika pompsahti 10 viikolla, niin en malttanut odotella. Ei ole kaduttanut. Hauska laite on Kona ollut ainakin tällaiselle 29" xc-jäykkäperästä päivittäneelle aloittelijalle.

----------


## AK-87

Siinähän Tuume jo vastasi itse itselleen. Se lyhyempi akseliväli ja jyrkempi keulakulma (ja oletettavasti myös hieman "tiukempi" perä) siitä tuntumasta tekevät ketterämmän. Muutoin asia on aika selvä, ilmeisesti kaipaat trail-pyörää enemmän kuin täysveristä enskapyörää, jos nyt kategorisoinnilla koittaa tehdä eroa. Ainoa "ongelma" sun kuvailemissa toiveissa on trail-pyörä ja Pike. Pikejä kun tuppaa olemaan juuri noissa vähän pidemmissä ja loivemmissa versioissa. Muutenkin noinkin järeän keulan kanssa trailiominaisuuksista joutuu hieman karsimaan, jos näillä tarkoitetaan ketterämpää tuntumaa. Pyörästä tulee hieman raskaampi, pidempi ja loivempi. Mun mielestä vaihtoehdot on ottaa pykälää kevyempi keula tai sitten tinkiä hieman ketteryydestä. Itse päädyin aika samoilla toiveilla Mondrakerin Foxyyn, johon tuuppasin 160mm Piken. Eli joustot on 140/160. Mun mittapuulla Foxy on 66,5 keulakulmalla vielä kohtalaisen ketterän tuntuinen. Ajan kyllä myös ihan kilpaakin, eli keula ei voinut olla köykäisempi. Tai siis olisihan se voinut olla, mutta sellainen on enskassa aika iso kompromissi. Pärjää niilläkin toki tarvittaessa.

----------


## Tuume

> ilmeisesti kaipaat trail-pyörää enemmän kuin täysveristä enskapyörää, jos nyt kategorisoinnilla koittaa tehdä eroa. Ainoa "ongelma" sun kuvailemissa toiveissa on trail-pyörä ja Pike. Pikejä kun tuppaa olemaan juuri noissa vähän pidemmissä ja loivemmissa versioissa.



Uskoisin itsekin, että juuri Canyonin kaltainen keveähkö enska, tai 134:n kaltainen järeä trailipyörä on paras käyttööni. Itsekin aion varmaankin tulevaisuudessa kokeilla endurokisoja, jolloin järeästä keulasta on enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa. Yllätyin kuinka hyvin jo 120mm Pike toimi dropeissa yms. joissa pidempi Revelation jo hieman häkeltyi. Transition Scoutin tai 134 DL(MS):n kaltainen värkki varmasti olisi hyvä...No ompahan aikaa ainakin speksailla ja odottaa 2016 mallistoja kun sain kuulla lähteväni valtion palvelukseen kesällä.

OT: Täysverinen enduro tuntuu kyllä hieman liioittelulta omaan käyttöön kun näkee mihin sellainen osaavissa käsissä kykenee.  :Hymy: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Sid-Slo...ideo-2015.html

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Minä kyllä luulisin että suurin ero tulee renkaista, mutta vaikuttahan nuo muutkin seikat.
Tuo Pike ei kyllä ole mikään raskas keula, mun mielestä kaikki pyörät, joilla ei ajeta XC-kisaa, voisi varustaa Piken järeys-/ ja toimivuusluokkaa vastaavilla keuloilla. Mulla oli ennen 150mm joustava RS Sektor, nyt on 150mm joustava RS Pike, ja Pike on kyllä aivan eri luokassa toiminnan ja tukevuuden suhteen, ja lisäksi se on vielä kevyempikin kuin Sektor oli.
Ja vaikka ei kaipaisikaan yhtä tukevaa keulaa kuin Pike, niin ainakin Rokkarin valikoimissa joutuu tyytymään paskoihin Motion Control-vaimentimiin noissa Sektoreissa, Revelationeissa sun muissa. Sellaista en enää omaan pyörääni huoli, kun on maistanut parempaa.

----------


## sakke

> Olen kokeillut mm. Kona Process 153 ja 134, joista jäi ihmetyttämään asia, miksi 134 tuntui niin paljon vikkelämmältä polkuajossa, vaikka pyörillä ei käytännössä ole painoeroa. Merkittävimmät erot L-koon pyörissä mielestäni ovat:
> 
> -153mm vs 134mm jousto perässä
> -66,5 vs 68 keulakulma
> -1170 vs 1190 akseliväli
> -Minion DHF vs Ardent renkaat, joita itse lähinnä epäilen



Komppaan Verska-Vesaa ja sanoisin myös että suurin ero tuli renkaista. Lisäksi noi kaikki AK-87 listaamat seikat vaikuttaa myös, ja niistä etenkin lyhyempi ("tiukempi") jousto. Yhteensä näistä kaikista syntyy jo selvästi tuntuva ero, kuten asian koit.

----------


## syklopaatti

> etenkin lyhyempi ("tiukempi") jousto. Yhteensä näistä kaikista syntyy jo selvästi tuntuva ero, kuten asian koit.



Tämä. Lyhyempi ja napakampi jousto saa pyörän tuntumaan ketterämmältä ja hauskemmalta ajaa. 
Pyörä kiihtyy paremmin ,helpompi pumpata vauhtia maaston muodoista ja saada ilmaa alle nypyistä yms. 

Tän takia ajan nykyään itsekkin vähän lyhytjoustoisemmalla pyörällä. Se rankaisee 
kuskin virheistä herkemmin kun pitempijoustoinen "jyrä" ,mutta se on puolet hauskuutta. 
Silti 134:lla voi hyvin ajaa enskaa tai käydä parkeissa varsinkin jos siinä on jämäkkä keula kuten esim. Pike nokalla.

----------


## jcool

Hieno ketju ja paljon hyviä kokemuksia kuskeilta! Mä olen myös enduroon kallellaan, vaikka maastot ei ole sinnepäinkään (Oulu). Ajan Stumpjumperilla (jousto 130mm?) jo aika rajunpuoleisesti. Jousto on toki riittänyt täällä Oulussa, mutta isompijoustoinen kiinnostais. No paikallisissa liikkeissä ei löytynyt kokeiltavaksi ku spessun enduro (27,5 renkailla). Kortteliajo herätti hulluna kysymyksiä. Ensinnäkin, miksi enduro oli niin "jäykkä" kääntymään, vaikka oli lyhyt stemmi. Onko tuo loivempi kulma juuri noin ISO juttu? Oma Stumpy tuntuu tuhat kertaa ketterämmältä vaikka on isommat renkaat? Enduro tuntui ahtaalta ja ajoasento oli väkisinkin luonnoton alaselälle (takapainoisempi asento?). Toisaalta enduro nousi erittäin hanakasti ilmaan, vaikka ei ollut edes lukkopolkimia! Olis varmaan hellpo hyppyytellä joka paikassa. Ei herännyt ostokuume, koska Stumpy on nykyisillä "palikoilla" lähes fantastinen. Kait se menee tämä kausi Stumpyllä vielä :-) Harmi kun ei pääsyt Konaa testaan missään...

----------


## mehukatti

> Ensinnäkin, miksi enduro oli niin "jäykkä" kääntymään, vaikka oli lyhyt stemmi.



Loivempi ohjainkulma ja mahdollisesti pidempi ohjaamo/akseliväli?





> Onko tuo loivempi kulma juuri noin ISO juttu?



Mitä kovempi vauhti ja röykkyisempi alusta, niin sitä parempi on loiva ohjainkulma. Bike parkissa asian huomaa todella selvästi.





> Oma Stumpy tuntuu tuhat kertaa ketterämmältä vaikka on isommat renkaat?



Se Stumpy onkin varmaan parempi yleispyörä ja parempi normaaliin metässä lenkkeilyyn.





> Enduro tuntui ahtaalta ja ajoasento oli väkisinkin luonnoton alaselälle (takapainoisempi asento?).



Testasitkohan pykälää liian pientä kokoa? Kyllä ohjaamossa pitäisi pituutta/tilaa olla näissä uusissa enskapyörissä.

Mutta kannattaa varmaan tosiaan muitakin kokeilla kuin Spessua.

----------


## mehukatti

> Kokemuksia santa Cruz nomadista? Onko kuinka poljettava ylämäessä/normi maastoajossa?



On kokemusta, mutta toi riippuu aika paljon siitä, että onko tottunut XC-pyörään vai DH-pyörään. XC-pyörän jälkeen Nomad tuntuu varmaan pitkäjoustoiselta loivakulmaiselta sohvalta, jonka kammet kolisee jatkuvasti kiviin. DH-pyörän jälkeen luultavasti taas kevyeltä ja nopealta trailitykiltä, joka ei samalla kuitenkaan paljoa jää DH-pyörälle. Sanoisin, että Santa Cruzin mallistosta Bronson on varmaankin paras yleispyörä, mutta Nomad on parempi sellaiselle, jolla keveydestä ja polkemistehokkuudesta huolimatta on ykkössijalla alaspäin viettävät pätkät. Jos käy säännöllisesti bike parkeissa eikä vain pari kertaa kaudessa, niin sitten ostaisin Nomadin. Mutta jos taas suurin osa ajosta tapahtuu metässä, niin sitten Bronson. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että Bronsonistakin saa enempi Nomadin henkisen kun valitsee takaiskariksi CCDB-Airin oston yhteydessä ja samalla laittaa -1 asteen Anglesetin (muistaakseni Sportaxista löytyy Works Componentsin Anglesetteja hyllystä).

----------


## jcool

> Loivempi ohjainkulma ja mahdollisesti pidempi ohjaamo/akseliväli?
> 
> 
> 
> Mitä kovempi vauhti ja röykkyisempi alusta, niin sitä parempi on loiva ohjainkulma. Bike parkissa asian huomaa todella selvästi.
> 
> Joo kiitti! Tätä mä just haen. Täysiä röykyistä läpi...
> 
> 
> ...



Jees, ilman koeajoa en osta mitään. Pitää spessulta kysellä oikeaa koeajopyörää. Kait sitä Oulussa vois jonkun enskatyypin kans lenkille eksyä. Oppis varmaan jotain ☺

----------


## pturunen

^^ Jännä tuo jcoolin kokemus Spessun Endurosta. Kävin koeajolla 29" version kanssa ja kokemus oli päinvastainen. Ohjainkulmassa tosin ei ollut eroa kuin 0.5 astetta ja lyhyempänä Enduro ainakin omissa käsissä oli "hauskempi". Lisäksi se pystympi ajoasento oli omaan makuun juuri alaselän kannalta parempi. Lisäplussaa tulee joustosta, jolla onnistuu rymistely vähäisemmilläkin taidoilla. Polkutehokkuudessa ja nousuissa Stumppi vie jonkin verran, Enduro kun tuppaa keulimaan helposti. 27.5 versiosta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta jotain huhuja olen kuullut ao. mallissa 29" etumatkasta pikkuveljeen verrattuna.

----------


## jcool

^arvaappa jäikö asia kaivelemaan mieleen.  Pakko joskus ajaa uudestaan. Mä monesti järkytyn kun äkkiä kokeilee vaan. Stumpyä olen viilannut tosi tarkkaan ja nyt vasta on palikat kohdillaan.

Edit. Ai niin, se enduron 1x hammasratas edessä oli huippu! Stumpyllä on tuo kahden rattaan vaihtohässäkkä aikamoista joskus. Vaihdat pieneltä isolle ja takaa vielä joutuu kompensoimaan liian isoa vaihtoväliä. Ei hyvä! Ei viittis koko pyörää uusiksi rakentaa. Melkein sama jo ostaa uus...

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ei viittis koko pyörää uusiksi rakentaa. Melkein sama jo ostaa uus...



Etuvaihtaja & -vipu pois ja eturattaiden tilalle n/w-ratas? Taakse tarvittaessa joku laajennusratas.

----------


## jcool

> Etuvaihtaja & -vipu pois ja eturattaiden tilalle n/w-ratas? Taakse tarvittaessa joku laajennusratas.



Mä kun luulin, että taakse 11xratas jne. Katsoin hintoja ja sika kalliita sramin palikat. X01 kampisetti 299 jne...☺ Oisko heittää äkkiä joku halvempi setti...offtopicia jo, sori vaan kaikille. Jeps pitänee ajan kanssa tutkia tää hommeli.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Oisko heittää äkkiä joku halvempi setti...offtopicia jo, sori vaan kaikille. Jeps pitänee ajan kanssa tutkia tää hommeli.



Enempi tosiaan 1x10 -topicin juttuja, mutta jos äkkiä offtopiccina heitän.

N/W eturatas, esim: http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~O1TYx0000001...F-RRSNNW104X32
Cog extender, esim: http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~pux5x0000001...3-FW10ER10SH42

Tai jos Hopesta tykkää, niin: http://www.merlincycles.com/hope-ret...ing-69866.html & http://www.merlincycles.com/hope-40t...ket-70110.html

Eturattaan koko toki oman mieltymyksen mukaisesti.
jnejne...

----------


## AK-87

Tai sitten uusi Shimano XT M8000 1x11, http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/05/02/...ble-in-august/

----------


## Tmh

Tuollainen loiva enskapyörä vaatii myös hieman aktiivisempaa ajotyyliä versus trailipyörä jotta siitä saa kaiken irti. Enskapyörää täytyy "käskeä" ja taittaa mutkissa alle jopa vähän korostetusti. Muuten se varmasti tuntuu varsinkin hitaassa ajossa kankealta. Se ikäänkuin rankaisee passiivista kuskia. Kun sen hiffaa niin alkaa kurvitkin taipumaan jouhevammin ja huomaa kuinka paljon enemmän sitä pitoakin on kun painopiste on oikeassa paikassa ja renkaiden sivunappulat pääsee puremaan alustaan. Ja fillari alkaa oikein huutamaan lisää vauhtia.

----------


## pturunen

Mulle jäi vähän epäselväksi kumpi Stumppi jcoolilla on, originaali vai EVO? EVO:ssa tosiaan tuo kulma on vain 0.5 astetta jyrkempi kuin Endurossa. Näin ollen en kokenut EVO:lla ajavana tuota kulmaa oleellisesti erilaiseksi, mutta käsiteltävyys oli lyhyemmän chainstayn takia parempi tasaisella ja alas tultaessa.

----------


## jcool

> Mulle jäi vähän epäselväksi kumpi Stumppi jcoolilla on, originaali vai EVO? EVO:ssa tosiaan tuo kulma on vain 0.5 astetta jyrkempi kuin Endurossa. Näin ollen en kokenut EVO:lla ajavana tuota kulmaa oleellisesti erilaiseksi, mutta käsiteltävyys oli lyhyemmän chainstayn takia parempi tasaisella ja alas tultaessa.



Ihan normi comp. Olet oikeassa, ero oli isompi, kun vertaan perus stumpyyn. Eka lenkki enduron jälkeen ja Stumpy oli outo. Kroppa kalibroitui heti endurolle ☺ Stumpy tuntunut jotenkin etupainoisemmalle nyt. Ajattelin nostaa setemmiä ylemmäs. Heti joutu säätöhommiin...

----------


## Jooseppi

Heeeii. Ostin kännipäissäni monarch plussan pyörääni, taisi tulla debon air lisäkilkkeillä ja sillein oli muutenkin kauhean pitkä se nimi. Kunhan se nyt tällä viikolla liikkeeseen saapuu ja saan sen pyörääni kiinni, niin mites tuota olisi hyvä ruveta säätämään? Tekeekö tuolla mitään ylipäätään?  :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Ilmanpaine kohdalleen ja sitten opiskelemaan yhtä säätöä kerrallaan tutuilla poluilla. Hyvällä tuurilla (jos iskari suunniteltu oikein) ne säädöt ei ole paljoa naimisissa keskenään ja eron säädöissä huomaa.

----------


## Polun tukko

Eihän siinä ole kuin rebound säätö?

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Suosittelen hankkimaan niitä Rokkarin volume reducer -renkaita (ainakin Fillariosasta saa), jos ei tullut iskarin mukana, niin voi säätää reboundin lisäksi iskarin progressiota tarvittaessa niillä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Heeeii. Ostin kännipäissäni monarch plussan pyörääni, taisi tulla debon air lisäkilkkeillä ja sillein oli muutenkin kauhean pitkä se nimi. Kunhan se nyt tällä viikolla liikkeeseen saapuu ja saan sen pyörääni kiinni, niin mites tuota olisi hyvä ruveta säätämään? Tekeekö tuolla mitään ylipäätään?



Toivottavasti kattelit ,että iskarin tehdasasetukset/"speksit" on suht samanlaiset kun entisessä. 

Single Pivot on yleensä aika tarkka moisista ja Debon Air ei yleensä ole paras ratkaisu single pivottiin. Esim: Orange ei suosittele debonairia pyöriinsä.
Debon air on liian lineaarinen heidän nivelistöön. En tiedä sit Santa Cruzin virityksestä.

Tosin jos meinaa lyödä läpi saat varmaan iskarin tuunattua mainituilla reducer renkailla mieleiseksi.

----------


## mk0

Omassa ajossa on ollut 2010 Spessun Enduro ja nyt tämän vuoden Kona Process 111. Nyt pitäisi hommata ensimmäistä edullista, mutta ihan oikeaa enskahenkistä pyörää paremmalle puolikkaalle. 

Maastossa on jäykkiksellä ajeltu ja rohkeutta tuntuu olevan ajaa pahempiakin paikkoja, selvästi vaan tarviis vähän enemmän ominaisuuksia pyörälle, ennen kuin into siitä syystä laantuu 

Mitä olette itse ajatelleet pyörästä jolla ajaa ihminen jonka paino alkaa vitosella ja sillä ajetaan arkilenkistä isoon mäkeen? Millasilla kiekoilla pärjää? Mitä ajatuksia rengaskoosta? Eli mitä muuta voi ajatella toisin kuin melkeen tuplasti painavammalle kuskille? 

Onko hyviä ehdotuksia mistä lähteä liikkeelle neidin pyörän kanssa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## syklopaatti

> Omassa ajossa on ollut 2010 Spessun Enduro ja nyt tämän vuoden Kona Process 111. Nyt pitäisi hommata ensimmäistä edullista, mutta ihan oikeaa enskahenkistä pyörää paremmalle puolikkaalle. 
> 
> Maastossa on jäykkiksellä ajeltu ja rohkeutta tuntuu olevan ajaa pahempiakin paikkoja, selvästi vaan tarviis vähän enemmän ominaisuuksia pyörälle, ennen kuin into siitä syystä laantuu 
> 
> Mitä olette itse ajatelleet pyörästä jolla ajaa ihminen jonka paino alkaa vitosella ja sillä ajetaan arkilenkistä isoon mäkeen? Millasilla kiekoilla pärjää? Mitä ajatuksia rengaskoosta? Eli mitä muuta voi ajatella toisin kuin melkeen tuplasti painavammalle kuskille? 
> 
> Onko hyviä ehdotuksia mistä lähteä liikkeelle neidin pyörän kanssa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeti sb6  :Vink: 
http://www.yeticycles.com/#/bikes/sb6c

Jos ei jostain syystä nappaa laittaa 7000 ekua pyörään niin Santa Cruzilla taitaa olla naisille suunnattu juliana pyörämerkki millä moni nainen vetää EWS-sarjaa
tälläkin kaudella. En tiedä tosin mikä hintapoitiikka niissä on.
http://www.julianabicycles.com/en/us

----------


## Hazzu

> Omassa ajossa on ollut 2010 Spessun Enduro ja nyt tämän vuoden Kona Process 111. Nyt pitäisi hommata ensimmäistä edullista, mutta ihan oikeaa enskahenkistä pyörää paremmalle puolikkaalle. 
> Onko hyviä ehdotuksia mistä lähteä liikkeelle neidin pyörän kanssa?



Jos 3000€ ei ole liikaa niin käykää kokeileen Spessun uusi Stumpjumper. Siinä yksi varsin moneen taittuva vaihtoehto... todistettavasti enskaankin, olihan Beerten sellasella neljäs viime endurokisoissa. Canyonilta tietty saa edullisemmin hyvän pyörän.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Toivottavasti kattelit ,että iskarin tehdasasetukset/"speksit" on suht samanlaiset kun entisessä. 
> 
> Single Pivot on yleensä aika tarkka moisista ja Debon Air ei yleensä ole paras ratkaisu single pivottiin. Esim: Orange ei suosittele debonairia pyöriinsä.
> Debon air on liian lineaarinen heidän nivelistöön. En tiedä sit Santa Cruzin virityksestä.
> 
> Tosin jos meinaa lyödä läpi saat varmaan iskarin tuunattua mainituilla reducer renkailla mieleiseksi.



Enpähän minä mitään kattellu. Piti oikein ruveta tämän jälkeen kooklailemaan ja huh, onneksi näyttää olevan yleinen upgrade hecklereihin. Pitää vaan tyrkätä aikaisempaa paljon enempi painetta ja lähteä siitä sitten katselemaan. Jos nyt vaikka oikein panostaisi siihen, että tekisi asioita oikein eikä vaan mölöttele menemään ympäriinsä.  :Vink:

----------


## AK-87

> Mitä olette itse ajatelleet pyörästä jolla ajaa ihminen jonka paino alkaa vitosella ja sillä ajetaan arkilenkistä isoon mäkeen? Millasilla kiekoilla pärjää? Mitä ajatuksia rengaskoosta? Eli mitä muuta voi ajatella toisin kuin melkeen tuplasti painavammalle kuskille?



Itse laittaisin panoksia eniten juuri kiekkosektorille. Kunnon kiekot tuovat kyllä parhaiten iloa ajamiseen. Kevyelle kuskille riittää mäkitouhuunkin kevyet trailikiekot, etenkin jos vauhdit on vielä pitkälti varovaisempia. Muutenkaan ei tarvitse olla kovin järeä kalusto, menee muuten tasamaalla turhan tahmeaksi helposti. Joku about 140mm täpäri ja siihen tarpeen mukaan kulmiin loivennusta, niin tulee kevyeen kalustoon vakautta. Kiekoiksi jotkut Mavicin Crossmax ST tyyppiset 27,5 ja laadukkaat renkulat litkuilla kaveriksi.

----------


## brilleaux

Tuosta.

http://foesracing.com/bikes/frames/foes-mutz/



Näillä ne enskat tulevaisuudessa ajetaan. Ei ole pakko niellä.
Näin se vaan tulee menemään.  :Vink:

----------


## pturunen

^niin kauan kun vierintävastus ja renkaan ominaisuudet ovat nykyläskin tasolla, epäilen vahvasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Niin se vaan oli läski testissä canyon striveä nopeampi deehooradalla..

----------


## brilleaux

> ^niin kauan kun vierintävastus ja renkaan ominaisuudet ovat nykyläskin tasolla, epäilen vahvasti



Tarkennatko? Mikä on nykyläskin taso renkaissa?

EDIT: Kun tullaan mäkeä alas kivikossa ja juurakossa, saattaa se pitävämpi, kestävämpi ja "huonommin rullaava" rengas olla kuitenkin nopeampi?

----------


## pturunen

Omat kokemukset ovat Fatboy Expertistä, joka lähti vaihtoon. En tykännyt läskirenkaan puskemisesta mutkissa, renkaan pompottelusta ja huonosta rullaavuudesta tasaisella. Täysjousto varmaan muuttaa tuota paljon. Totta on myös, että mäkeä alas tullessa tuolla asialla on vähemmän väliä.

----------


## brilleaux

> Omat kokemukset ovat Fatboy Expertistä, joka lähti vaihtoon. En tykännyt läskirenkaan puskemisesta mutkissa, renkaan pompottelusta ja huonosta rullaavuudesta tasaisella. Täysjousto varmaan muuttaa tuota paljon. Totta on myös, että mäkeä alas tullessa tuolla asialla on vähemmän väliä.



Jos kyseessä oli orkkisrengastus, ymmärrän pointtisi.  :Hymy: 
On renkaita, ja on renkaita. 

Pompottelu läskikumissa juontaa (sopivista)paineista; pirun tarkkaa virittelyä. Sopivan alhaisilla paineilla ei pompottelua esiinny Bud/Lou-kombolla. On vaan haettava se kompromissi minkä paineen(kuinka alhaisen) rengas kestää ilman liian pahoja läpilyöntejä. 
Joka taas oikeastaan jo edellyttää tubeleksia. Muutoin vaihdellaan sisuria tiuhaan tahtiin.

Liian suurilla paineilla renkaat on kivikossa kuin superpallot.

Toi paine on etupäässä mulla vieläkin hakusessa. lähellä ollaan jo.  :Vink:

----------


## pturunen

^joo uskon tuon olevan hyvän kulkupelin, ei se hype tyhjästä synny. Itellä oli juurikin Ground Controlit alla. Täysjousitettua fättiä en ole ajanut, mutta tällä hetkellä kontrasti täpärin ja Fatboyn valillä on niin vahvasti kallellaan täpärin suuntaan ajettavuudessa, että täytyy olla epäileväinen ihan viran puolesta.

----------


## jcool

Pakko heittää pari mielessä olevaa mietintää. Keskityn nyt vaan spessun pyöriin, mutta sama tietysti muissakin. Ajan Stumpyllä (29'', chainstay=450mm) ja sitten Fatboylla(chainstay=455mm) ja testasin Enduroa(27,5'',chainstay=422mm). Miten ihmeessä Fatboy on niin helppo keulia ja Stumpy on ihan tuskaa? Harmi kun en testannut Endurolla keulimista! Miten Enduro oli niin helppo hyppyyttää ja Fatboy nousee kans tosi nätisti, mutta Stumpy vie energiat ku yrittää hyppiä. Onko se rengaskoko joka tosiaankin tekee pyörästä ketterämmän oloisen? Oisko mulle sittenkin oikea pyörä 27,5'' renkailla? Pitäis olla vaan tyytyväinen ja ajella, mutta pitääkö oikeasti vielä päivittää. En edes miettis tälläisia juttuja, mutta joskus Fatboylla on jopa hauskemapaa. Mitenhän hauskaa olis Endurolla...huoh...

----------


## SammyB

Niin moni muukin asia vaikuttaa kuin pelkkä chainstay. Reachit, stemmit, rengaskoko Tottakai vähän, ym. ym.

----------


## Hazzu

> Miten ihmeessä Fatboy on niin helppo keulia ja Stumpy on ihan tuskaa? Harmi kun en testannut Endurolla keulimista! Miten Enduro oli niin helppo hyppyyttää ja Fatboy nousee kans tosi nätisti, mutta Stumpy vie energiat ku yrittää hyppiä.



Omissa käsissä keula nousee Endurolla paljon helpommin, mutta kyllä hyppyyttäminen mun mielestä oli helpompaa stumpin evolla kuin endurolla. Tietty kilon painoerokin tuo oman mausteensa soppaan.

----------


## shimanski

Mitä tää "hyppyyttäminen" on? Kuulostaa siltä että yritetään hakea koripallon pomputusta muistuttavaa liikehdintää  :Hymy:  Puhutteko hyppäämisestä ilman hyppyriä (bunny hop) vai hyppyristä? Helpompaa = bunny hop nousee korkeammalle vai hyppyristä lento paremmin hallitavissa?

Oli miten oli, alustan säädöt ja kuskin tekniikka vaikuttaa tähän todella paljon. Tekniikka sopeutuu ajan myötä myös erilaisiin geometrioihin ja sillä tutulla varmasti suoritus parempi jos erot geometriassa/alustassa pieniä.

----------


## Hazzu

Itse puhelen bunnyhopin kaltaisesta hyppäyttämisestä.. tyylipuhdasta bunnyhoppia kun en osaa... ei siis tekniikalla vaan voimalla  :Vink:  Kuten nimimerkin status kertoo, täällä kirjoittelee nöösi, eli kokemukset on teknisesti heikohkon kokemuksia. Epäilemättä ero selittyy varmasti myös sillä että toisella fillarilla on ajanut puoli vuotta ja toisella muutaman lenkin... säädöissäkin on varmasti eroa vaikka samaa on haettu. Eli jollakulla voi olla täysin päinvastaiset kokemukset... tämän takia aloitin sanoilla: omissa käsissä...

----------


## Jooseppi

Käsittääkseni osa erosta tulee myöskin takalinkuston toiminnasta. Joillakin on helpompi hyppiä kuin toisilla.

----------


## jcool

Jeps, mä olen kokenut vaikeaksi Stumpyllä tekniikat:
Manual...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWnV4RDzkU
ja siitä johtaa tietysti BunnyHop...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvPl1lt-RCE
Stumpyssä ei meinaa päästä tarpeeksi taakse ja pitkä chainstay haittaa myös. Senpä vuoksi olen jo harkinnut 27,5'' rengastusta ja "enduro" geometriaa kunnon joustolla. Onneksi Stumpy on edelleen hauska ja inspiroiva pyörä, niin ei tule paineltua tilausnappia vahingossa :-) Treeniä lisää, pakkohan se on joskus oppia. Toisaalta hankalalla pyörällä oppii hankalimman kautta ja paremmalla pyörällä se on sitte helppoa.

----------


## vuohi

Itse uskon, että läski hyvillä vähän alle 4'' renkailla ja jollain 120mm joustomatkalla voisi olla suomienskaan todella nopea. Oikeasti nopeita baanoja jossa jollain marginaalisella renkaan rullaamisen erolla olisi merkitystä on kuitenkin aika vähän ja hitaita tosi teknisiä kivikkoja, juurakkoja märkiä yms. kohtia on reilusti. Jäykälläkin läskillä voi vetää hitaassa vauhdissa paljon suorempaa linjaa kun täpärillä. Itse en joustoläskillä ole ajanut mutta jos vaimennus vähän vakauttausi kova vauhtisen maastoajon ongelmia niin kyllähän sillä laskettelisi. 

En usko silti, että läskillä kisoja voitettaisiin mutta, joku ei niin teknisesti taitava harrastaja voisi hyvinkin olla nopeampi tuollaisella kuin kapea renkaisella.

Noista manuaaleista ja punnyhopeista sen verran, ettei kannata masentua jonkun rengaskoon tai takahaarukan pituuden takia. Vaikka markkinamiehet puhuvat kaikkea noi erot pyörien välillä ovat kohtuu pienet noissakin jutuissa, ja jos kakarana hypittiin ja keulittiin 20kg painavilla rautahirviöillä niin kyllä se varmaan maastopyörälläkin onnistuu kun vähän harjoittelee.

----------


## Hazzu

> Jeps, mä olen kokenut vaikeaksi Stumpyllä tekniikat:
> Manual...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWnV4RDzkU
> ja siitä johtaa tietysti BunnyHop...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvPl1lt-RCE
> Stumpyssä ei meinaa päästä tarpeeksi taakse ja pitkä chainstay haittaa myös. Senpä vuoksi olen jo harkinnut 27,5'' rengastusta ja "enduro" geometriaa kunnon joustolla. Onneksi Stumpy on edelleen hauska ja inspiroiva pyörä, niin ei tule paineltua tilausnappia vahingossa :-) Treeniä lisää, pakkohan se on joskus oppia. Toisaalta hankalalla pyörällä oppii hankalimman kautta ja paremmalla pyörällä se on sitte helppoa.



Tähän voisin vetäistä puumerkkini alle. Pitkä perä ja ehkä se geometriakin teki nuo jutut itselle lähes mahdottomiksi ja niiden harjoittelukin jäi siis vähiin. Uusi stumppihan on pikkusen lyhyemmällä perällä ja hieman erilaisella linkulla joten ehkä se toimii paremmin tuollaisessa kikkailussa... siis meille jotka ei osata (vielä)  :Vink:

----------


## Hazzu

> Jeps, mä olen kokenut vaikeaksi Stumpyllä tekniikat:
> Manual...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWnV4RDzkU
> ja siitä johtaa tietysti BunnyHop...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvPl1lt-RCE



Nää onkin hyviä videoita... thänks  :Hymy:

----------


## mikis

Hyviä videoita. Ei tarvi lyyä päätä enää ihan niin paljon seinään harjotellessa.

----------


## jcool

> Nää onkin hyviä videoita... thänks



Manual...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkWnV4RDzkU
ja siitä johtaa tietysti BunnyHop...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvPl1lt-RCE

vielä yks hyvä joka kantsii tsekata, virheet! Minulla esim. kun yrittää käsillä repiä keulaa maasta, EI HYVÄ :-) Johtaa hypyssä renkaan kääntymiseen ja sivuttain menee vaikka ei haluaiskaan. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXY8SIEnCdA

----------


## Jooseppi

> Toivottavasti kattelit ,että iskarin tehdasasetukset/"speksit" on suht samanlaiset kun entisessä. 
> 
> Single Pivot on yleensä aika tarkka moisista ja Debon Air ei yleensä ole paras ratkaisu single pivottiin. Esim: Orange ei suosittele debonairia pyöriinsä.
> Debon air on liian lineaarinen heidän nivelistöön. En tiedä sit Santa Cruzin virityksestä.
> 
> Tosin jos meinaa lyödä läpi saat varmaan iskarin tuunattua mainituilla reducer renkailla mieleiseksi.



Eikai nuo iskarit voisi enempää erilaisia olla... Nyt on yksi pitkä (yli 3h) lenkki ja ja yksi alamälaskusessio takana ja onhan tuossa vielä paljon sulattelemista. Takaisin ei ole kyllä menemistä, niin paljon positiivisempaan suuntaan meni. Ei tuo kauhean herkkä ollut pohjaamaan foxillakaan, mutta kyllä aika syvällä perä meni polkuajelussa kun sagi oli kohdillaan. Eikä se ollut kauhean alkuherkkä iskari muutoinkaan. Nyt kun rokkarissa sagi on kohdillaan (about 28 prossaa) niin perä on kyllä todella napakka mutta aika mukava. Pyörästä tuli paljon parempi polkea, nyt se etenee kyllä aika tehokkaasti. Alamäkiajossa, jossa foxi oli ehkä parhaimmillaan, tuli myös edistystä. Hypyistä tulee napakasti alas ilman draamaa ja takana pitoa tuntuu olevan hyvin koko ajan. Kuten sanottua, paljon on vielä sulattelemista ja koeajettavaa, niin paljon tuo pyörä muuttui. Hyvin reagoi noihin rebound-säätöihinkin.

Emt. Vaikka _periaatteessa_ ei tuo sp:hen kävisikään, niin heti alkuasetuksista lähtien toimii paremmin mitä tuo alkuperäinen iskari, jossa cruzi oli jo tehtaalta lähtiessään rajoittanut kannun ilmatilavuutta.

----------


## fillaristi88

Onko kellään tietoa näistä cuben rungon koista? Kyseinen malli kiinnostaisi hinnan perusteella: http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/fullsusp...ennblack-2015/  Itselläni pituutta on 186cm joten runko koko olisi varmaankin 20"-22"?.

----------


## miku80

> Emt. Vaikka _periaatteessa_ ei tuo sp:hen kävisikään, niin heti alkuasetuksista lähtien toimii paremmin mitä tuo alkuperäinen iskari, jossa cruzi oli jo tehtaalta lähtiessään rajoittanut kannun ilmatilavuutta.



Luultavasti on tuo monarch myös kuristettu tehtaalla eli jos haluaa keski ja loppujoustoon pehmeyttä niin ilmakannusta punaisia kumilenkkejä pois.. Kaikista tärkeintä on oikea simmitys, mutta siihen onkin vaikeempi ite vaikuttaa..

----------


## Jooseppi

> Luultavasti on tuo monarch myös kuristettu tehtaalla eli jos haluaa keski ja loppujoustoon pehmeyttä niin ilmakannusta punaisia kumilenkkejä pois.. Kaikista tärkeintä on oikea simmitys, mutta siihen onkin vaikeempi ite vaikuttaa..



Jep. Pitää kurkata iskarin sisälle talvella kun ei ole ajokausi käynnissä.

----------


## SammyB

> Onko kellään tietoa näistä cuben rungon koista? Kyseinen malli kiinnostaisi hinnan perusteella: http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/fullsusp...ennblack-2015/  Itselläni pituutta on 186cm joten runko koko olisi varmaankin 20"-22"?.



Cubet on kautta linjan aika lyhkäsiä, eli katselisin sieltä kokotaulukon ylemmästä päästä.

----------


## Jami2003

> Cubet on kautta linjan aika lyhkäsiä, eli katselisin sieltä kokotaulukon ylemmästä päästä.



Jep. Ainakin itsellä jäykkäperäinen 29er kuutio on numeroa liian isona juuri sopiva.

----------


## Kanuunadale

Mitäs mieltä arvon raati on ensi vuoden Mondraker Dune carbonista? On säädettävää keulakulmaa ja haarukan pituutta. Ois aika asiallinen laite tuolla Foxin uudella X2 iskarilla.
Kovasti ne hehkuttavat tuota Forward Geometryä. http://m.pinkbike.com/news/mondraker...irst-ride.html

http://maasturi.vuodatus.net

----------


## kalleA

Mikäs ketjuohjuri kiinnitys standardi Commencal Meta V4:ssa on? En löytänyt nettisivuilta tietoa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Eikai nuo iskarit voisi enempää erilaisia olla... Nyt on yksi pitkä (yli 3h) lenkki ja ja yksi alamälaskusessio takana ja onhan tuossa vielä paljon sulattelemista. Takaisin ei ole kyllä menemistä, niin paljon positiivisempaan suuntaan meni. Ei tuo kauhean herkkä ollut pohjaamaan foxillakaan, mutta kyllä aika syvällä perä meni polkuajelussa kun sagi oli kohdillaan. Eikä se ollut kauhean alkuherkkä iskari muutoinkaan. Nyt kun rokkarissa sagi on kohdillaan (about 28 prossaa) niin perä on kyllä todella napakka mutta aika mukava. Pyörästä tuli paljon parempi polkea, nyt se etenee kyllä aika tehokkaasti. Alamäkiajossa, jossa foxi oli ehkä parhaimmillaan, tuli myös edistystä. Hypyistä tulee napakasti alas ilman draamaa ja takana pitoa tuntuu olevan hyvin koko ajan. Kuten sanottua, paljon on vielä sulattelemista ja koeajettavaa, niin paljon tuo pyörä muuttui. Hyvin reagoi noihin rebound-säätöihinkin.
> 
> Emt. Vaikka _periaatteessa_ ei tuo sp:hen kävisikään, niin heti alkuasetuksista lähtien toimii paremmin mitä tuo alkuperäinen iskari, jossa cruzi oli jo tehtaalta lähtiessään rajoittanut kannun ilmatilavuutta.



Mukava kuulla. Tommoseen trail/enduro pyörään napakka ,korkealla uiva ,mutta alkuherkkä jousto on ainakin omasta mielestä se juttu. Itselläni on yksi kauhukokemus
iskarin päivittämistä "paremmaksi" ja pyörä (single pivot yeti) muuttui hirveäksi ajaa. Onneksi ostin iskarin käytettynä ja nyt se on varalla ja alkuperäinen paikallaan.

----------


## rokkisukka

Santa Cruzin Bronsoniin suunnittelen takaiskarin vaihtoa. Nykyinen alkuperäinen 2013 Fox Float ctd perusmalli menee iskunsa läpi turhan helposti. Lisäksi on herännyt innostus vaimennuksen säätöjen testaamiseen. Trailiajoa pääosin, muutamat endurokisat ja hissipäivät kesässä. Keulalla 160mm Pike. Mitä tikkua suosittelisitte? Mitään remote namiskoja en tarvitse, käytännössä olen pitänyt aina auki vipua.

----------


## SammyB

Ennen kuin keksit minkä ostat, niin hommaappas sillä välin sinne ilmakammion sisään sellainen ilmatilan "pienennin". Ei maksa maltaita ja muutaman minuutin askartelulla saat loppupään joustoon lisää progresiota.

Jotakuinkin tähän tyyliin: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tu...acer-2011.html

----------


## mehukatti

> Santa Cruzin Bronsoniin suunnittelen takaiskarin vaihtoa. Nykyinen alkuperäinen 2013 Fox Float ctd perusmalli menee iskunsa läpi turhan helposti. Lisäksi on herännyt innostus vaimennuksen säätöjen testaamiseen. Trailiajoa pääosin, muutamat endurokisat ja hissipäivät kesässä. Keulalla 160mm Pike. Mitä tikkua suosittelisitte? Mitään remote namiskoja en tarvitse, käytännössä olen pitänyt aina auki vipua.



- Rock Shox Vivid Air - tosin kaupasta ei yleensä saa valmiina Santa Cruzin suosittelemaa M/L tunea eli Medium Reboud/Low Compression
- CCDB Air - Santa Cruz tarjoaa tätä myös valinnaisena iskarina rungon/pyörän mukana. Siinä tosin oli jotain tunetusta Bronsonia varten.
- Fox Float X2 - Foxin tuore DH-ilmaiskari ja vastine Vivid Airille. Kallis irtonaisena ostettuna.

Sitten pykälää kevyemmät vaihtoehdot:

- Fox Float X - jos tarvii pikasäätövipua
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus - tässäkin sama ongelma tunen kanssa, että kaupasta saa valmiina vaan M/M.
- DVO Topaz - villi kortti, jos jaksaa odotella tän kesäkauden yli. Jos on yhtä hyvä kuin Diamond edessä, niin voi olla aika asiallinen.

Bronsonin kanssa harkitsisin myös -1 anglesettia. Tekee tosi ison eron vauhdikkaammassa ajossa. Veikkaisin, että Bronson mk2:ssa tulee ohjainkulma olemaan 66.

----------


## vuohi

> Santa Cruzin Bronsoniin suunnittelen takaiskarin vaihtoa. Nykyinen alkuperäinen 2013 Fox Float ctd perusmalli menee iskunsa läpi turhan helposti. Lisäksi on herännyt innostus vaimennuksen säätöjen testaamiseen. Trailiajoa pääosin, muutamat endurokisat ja hissipäivät kesässä. Keulalla 160mm Pike. Mitä tikkua suosittelisitte? Mitään remote namiskoja en tarvitse, käytännössä olen pitänyt aina auki vipua.



Itsellä on Nomadissa Vivid air r2c ja tuo pelaa hyvin bikeparkissa ja polulla. Ainakin nomadissa todella vaikea saada pohjaamaan ja säätö varaa riittää hyvin kevyemmästä polkuajosta vauhdikkaaseen bikeparki rymistelyyn. 

Itsellä oli vanhassa pyörässä joku ikivanha foxin floatti ja omasta mielestä siinä ei ollut ongelma progression puute vaan se, että siinä oli vain liian vähän menovaimmennusta kovempaan menoon. Kai senkin olisi voinut jotenkin shimmittää jäykemmäksi, mutta onhan tuo kätevää naksutella tuosta vividin säätönupista lisää vaimennusta. Bikeparkissakin on mukava ajella päivän pari ekaa laskua vähän pehmeämmällä iskarilla ja sit kiristellä päivän mittaa kun saa vauhtia lisää.

----------


## Lare

Onko joku jo kokeilut tuunausta Corsetilla?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

En mutta ihanan musta <3

----------


## Jooseppi

> Ennen kuin keksit minkä ostat, niin hommaappas sillä välin sinne ilmakammion sisään sellainen ilmatilan "pienennin". Ei maksa maltaita ja muutaman minuutin askartelulla saat loppupään joustoon lisää progresiota.
> 
> Jotakuinkin tähän tyyliin: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tu...acer-2011.html



En oikein tiedä, laittaisin sen vaihtoon kuitenkin. Ainakin omassa ctd:ssä ,joka oli cruzissa vakiona kiinni, niin siinä oli ilmatilaa jo valmiiksi rajoitettu. Ei minusta oikein ole kovin hyvä iskari tuo CDT enskakäyttöön. Minulla oli siis Evolution versio. 

Itse olen ollut tyytyväinen tuohon monarch plussaan, mutta siinä on köyhälaisesti säätöjä. Sopii toki tällaiselle yksinkertaiselle jampalle hyvin, muttei sille joka haluaa laajemmin säätömahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Parru

Karmean enskakuumeen kourissa kysyisin palstan enskaukoilta neuvoa. Vaikein osuus pyörän ostossa (kroonisen rahavajeen lisäksi) nostaa taas päätään eli oikea rungon koko. Kiikarissa olisi siis hankkia YT Capra Al-1. Mietityttää vaan kovin että L vai XL-kokoisena. Ukolla on mittaa 184,5 cm, inseam 92 cm, eli omaan pitkät jalat ja kädet. YT:n sivut suosittelevat mittaiselleni L-kokoista, mutta ajoin lyhyen lenkin kaverin L-kokoisella capralla, tuntuu että voisi olla hieman pidempi ohjaamo. Pidempää stemmiä ei mieli tee tuollaiseen lykätä. Ajoin myös parkissa kaverin L-kokoista kona process 153, tämä tuntui aika passelin kokoiselta. No, nyt olen silmät vereslihalla tuijottanut geotaulukoita L-kokoisen processin ja XL-kokoisen capran osalta. Reach on noissa identtinen, wheelbase caprassa pidempi, ja seattube length mietityttää. Kokemusta tuollaisista geometrioista ei ole, tällä hetkellä alla on 29" xc-täpäri. 
Kysymys oisi siis että onko tuossa XL-kokoisessa caprassa joku mitta geossa joka tekisi siitä soveltumattoman/kömpelön/liian ison minun mitoilleni? Enskakisoja tekisi mieli lähteä kokeilemaan ja satunnaista parkkikäyttöäkin olisi tarkoitus harrastaa. Toki myös lenkkikäyttöä mäkisissä juurakko/kivikkopoluilla.  Pelimerkit ei uuteen processiin riitä ja tuo capra houkuttaa isosti. 
Tiedän että jotkut pituiseni ovat hommanneet L-kokoisia caproja, löytyykö ketään jolla olisi XL-kokoista? Kiitoksia etukäteen neuvoista.

----------


## juho_u

> Santa Cruzin Bronsoniin suunnittelen takaiskarin vaihtoa. Nykyinen alkuperäinen 2013 Fox Float ctd perusmalli menee iskunsa läpi turhan helposti. Lisäksi on herännyt innostus vaimennuksen säätöjen testaamiseen. Trailiajoa pääosin, muutamat endurokisat ja hissipäivät kesässä. Keulalla 160mm Pike. Mitä tikkua suosittelisitte? Mitään remote namiskoja en tarvitse, käytännössä olen pitänyt aina auki vipua.



Ei kannata pitää ctd säätöä täysin auki. Ei toimi noin oikein, minulla oli sama juttu viimekesänä. Nyt ajelen traililla ja trail adjust löysimmällä. Vähän kun tiputti paineita iskarista, niin nyt on sama alkuherkkys, mutta keskialueella kantaa huomattavasti paremmin.  Suosittelen.

----------


## Nuutu

Nyt olis talvilajeille (laskettelu,hiihto) saatava jotain vastinetta, eli täpäri haussa. Käyttötarkotus olis varmaan enimmäkseen enduro/bike park tyyppistä, jotain polkuajoo sillontällön. Enskakisojakin kiinnostas joskus käyä koittamassa. Joku etujousitettu Nishiki ollu joskus 10v sitten jolla rymyttiin vähän joka paikassa, eli jotain kokemusta löytyy. Ukolla mittaa 189cm, inseam 92cm eli varmaan koko joku L/XL ja 19"->. Katellu noita uusia >140mm joustavia 27,5" kokosia Process 153, Slash7, Dune, Spectral AL 7.0 ex, Heckler ym. Budjetti max 2500€ mielummin alle, oletetaan että nuo edellä mainitut lähtee tohon hintaan kun alet alkaa, Canyonihan menis budjettiin jo nyt. Saa olla joku muu tai käytetty mut enintään pari vuotta vanha (löytyykö sulta?). Nyt kaikki kokemukset ja vinkit mitä kannattaa ottaa huomioon, vai suositteletko jotain ihan muuta. Kiitos.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Nyt olis talvilajeille (laskettelu,hiihto) saatava jotain vastinetta, eli täpäri haussa. Käyttötarkotus olis varmaan enimmäkseen enduro/bike park tyyppistä, jotain polkuajoo sillontällön. Enskakisojakin kiinnostas joskus käyä koittamassa. Joku etujousitettu Nishiki ollu joskus 10v sitten jolla rymyttiin vähän joka paikassa, eli jotain kokemusta löytyy. Ukolla mittaa 189cm, inseam 92cm eli varmaan koko joku L/XL ja 19"->. Katellu noita uusia >140mm joustavia 27,5" kokosia Process 153, Slash7, Dune, Spectral AL 7.0 ex, Heckler ym. Budjetti max 2500€ mielummin alle, oletetaan että nuo edellä mainitut lähtee tohon hintaan kun alet alkaa, Canyonihan menis budjettiin jo nyt. Saa olla joku muu tai käytetty mut enintään pari vuotta vanha (löytyykö sulta?). Nyt kaikki kokemukset ja vinkit mitä kannattaa ottaa huomioon, vai suositteletko jotain ihan muuta. Kiitos.



Itse olen ollut Heckleriin todella tyytyväinen. Hinta vaan pompsahtaa kyllä melkein pakosti 3500 euroon. Käytettynä voisi olla todella hyvä valinta, linkusto on iisi ja halpa huoltaa ja runko on muutenkin jytky. Mitä olen asiaa seurannut niin Hecklerit pysyy ajossa todella kauan, joten voisi olettaa pitkää ikää näille uusillekkin rungoille. Puhutaan siis yli 10v vehkeistä.  Muista en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta Canyonin hinta uutena on tietysti houkutteleva. Varmasti tuossa hintaluokassa melkein lyömätön vehje, mutta kannattaa kattoo YT:n tarjonta myös. Sieltä saattaa löytyä hyvä pyörä hyvään hintaan.

----------


## Polun tukko

^ totta. Maasto vaikuttaa mankelin valintaan. Itsellä tuli myös se tajuaminen että enska ei ole paras täkäläisiin maastoihin.

----------


## Zan

Täälä olisi myös uuden täpärin innokas etsijä/ostaja. Hakusessa joku hyvä peli enska tyyppiseen ajoon. Pienempänä ajelin enemmänkin maastopyörällä mutta täpärihommissa olen aivan kokematon. Budjetti olisi maxmax 3000€. Tässä jonkun verran selailleena ehkäpä eniten kiinnostaisi tuo Canyonin Strive 6.0. Onko ihmisillä tästä kokemusta?? Tuntuis tuo hinta/laatu suhde olevan hyvä ja muutenkin kehuttu pyörä. Muita mistä olen kiinnostunut myös on Cannondalen Jekyll 4, Trekin Remedy 7. Ottaisin kommentteja ja suosituksia innolla vastaan noista pyöristä tai joistain muista varteenotettavista vehkeistä!!

----------


## AK-87

Itellä toimii mukavasti Mondrakerin Foxy 160mm keulalla enskassa ja bike parkissa. Processissa ainakin on samoin pitkä reach, mikä on musta toimiva juttu. Commencalin uusin Meta on kans valmiin oloinen paketti eikä hinnalla pilattu. Pykälää jytkympi ja hyväksi koettu on Nukeproof Mega. Joustaa "vain" 150mm takaa, mutta rungossa on tavaraa reilummin, mistä johtuen on tavallaan ryhdikkäämmän ja tukevamman tuntuinen. Sai siitäkin silti helposti alle 13 kiloisen pyörän rakennettua ihan normipalikoilla.

----------


## MikkoMo

Suosittelen myös kattomaan kotimaista tarjontaa www.pole.fi. Pyöriä pääsee hyvin koeajamaan.

Ite ostin pari viikkoa sitten Pole Polku Joka rungon 150 Pikellä. Pari viikkoa ajelua takana, pääosin trailityyppisiäpolkuja, jotka kyllä sisältää alamäkivoittoisia enduropätkiä. Niin normi polkuajossa, kuin alamäissä pyörä tuntuu todella mukavalta. Kivikot ja juurakot jousitus hoitaa hyvin. Myös tasasella poljettavuuteen olen tyytyväinen. Suosittelen!

----------


## cool J

> Suosittelen myös kattomaan kotimaista tarjontaa www.pole.fi. Pyöriä pääsee hyvin koeajamaan.



Missä niitä pääsis koeajamaan?

----------


## MikkoMo

Niin, siis Jyväkylässä. Eli ainakin Keski-Suomalaisille helppo koeajaa.  :Hymy:  Ite kävin kaksi kertaa koeajamassa. Kerran lyhyesti Laajavuoressa ja kerran Halssilan poluilla, jossa sai ajettua vähän pitempään ja rauhassa. Pyörän sain liikkeestä mukaan, nostin auton perään ja ajoin Halssilaan. Koeajossa vakuutuin pyörästä niin, että päädyin kauppoihin.

----------


## Lehmä

Non nii alkoi vanhasuola janottamaan. Eli enska pyörähän se olis saatava näin vuoden maastoilu tauon jälkeen. Toki DH:ta tullut käytyä ajelemassa läntisessä naapuri maassa pari viikkoa vuosittain. Eli tarkoituksena olisi korvata nykyinen DH pyörä (Commencal supreme DH V2) enska pyörällä ja etsintöjen ja mietiskelyn jälkeen olen  päätynyt Canyonin Strive Al 7.0 raceen.

Kysymys kuuluukin, että mikä runko koko olisi oikea tälläselle 180cm pitkälle 85cm inseamin omaavalle ukolle? Itse tulin siihen päätökseen, että M koko olisi oikea, mutta sitten lueskelin jonkun arvostelun jossa 178cm pitkä ukkeli ajeli tyytyväisenä L kokosella Strivellä. Eli mitäs mieltä olette?

Sen verran vielä pohjustusta, että edellinen enska pyörä oli Meta 6 koko L (sen kokoon olin tyytyväinen) ja Strive M koossa on jo top tubeltaan sen rapiat 3cm pidempi kuin Meta oli.

Striven geot:        S       M      L
Seat tube length	430    430    460
Top tube length	600    629    648
Head tube length	115    125    135
Head tube angle	   66° [+1,5°]
Seat tube angle	   73,5° [+1,5°]
Chainstay length	       423
Wheel base	       1158   1188   1207
Stack	                606    615    627
Reach	        422    448    468

Metan geot:                 L
Seat tube length        500mm 
Seat tube angle           69° 
Head tube angle     67,5 0°+/-0,5° 
Head tube length       126mm 
Wheel base              1132mm 
Top tube length          593mm 
Chainstay length         424mm

----------


## Jooseppi

> Nyt olis talvilajeille (laskettelu,hiihto) saatava jotain vastinetta, eli täpäri haussa. Käyttötarkotus olis varmaan enimmäkseen enduro/bike park tyyppistä, jotain polkuajoo sillontällön. Enskakisojakin kiinnostas joskus käyä koittamassa. Joku etujousitettu Nishiki ollu joskus 10v sitten jolla rymyttiin vähän joka paikassa, eli jotain kokemusta löytyy. Ukolla mittaa 189cm, inseam 92cm eli varmaan koko joku L/XL ja 19"->. Katellu noita uusia >140mm joustavia 27,5" kokosia Process 153, Slash7, Dune, Spectral AL 7.0 ex, Heckler ym. Budjetti max 2500€ mielummin alle, oletetaan että nuo edellä mainitut lähtee tohon hintaan kun alet alkaa, Canyonihan menis budjettiin jo nyt. Saa olla joku muu tai käytetty mut enintään pari vuotta vanha (löytyykö sulta?). Nyt kaikki kokemukset ja vinkit mitä kannattaa ottaa huomioon, vai suositteletko jotain ihan muuta. Kiitos.



Tästä tulikin mieleen, sportaxilla on ylivuotisia hecklerin runkoja myynnissä oikeasti järkevään hintaan.

----------


## teehak

Moro, 

Oisko näistä Propaineista mihinkään? Onko kellään kokemuksia jos ei niin entäs mielipiteitä? 

https://www.propain-bikes.com/de/sho...TYEE+650B+-36/

----------


## kauris

Ei kuukauteen viestejä tähän topiciin?!?
Itse eksyin syystä tai toisesta muutamien viikkojen taukojen jälkeen Santa Cruzin sivuille ja hitto tää uusi Bronson olisi tuollaisena lilana hieno. Keulakulma 66, satula 74, 150 mm Pikella ja vaikka Sramin GX osilla ja rokkarin Float X iskarilla. 
Vielä kun hinta olisi vaikka 3999 niin ostaisin. Totuus taitaa olla lähempänä 6000 euroa. Samalla rahalla (sillä alle 4000 tonnilla) saa aika paljon Canyonia. plaah. Mutta ei se ole sama. 
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/bronson

----------


## juho_u

> Ei kuukauteen viestejä tähän topiciin?!?
> Itse eksyin syystä tai toisesta muutamien viikkojen taukojen jälkeen Santa Cruzin sivuille ja hitto tää uusi Bronson olisi tuollaisena lilana hieno. Keulakulma 66, satula 74, 150 mm Pikella vaikka Sramin GX osilla ja rokkarin Float X iskarilla. 
> Vielä kun hinta olisi vaikka 3999 niin ostaisin. Totuus taitaa olla lähempänä 6000 euroa. Samalla rahalla (sillä alle 4000 tonnilla) saa aika paljon Canyonia. plaah. Mutta ei se ole sama. 
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/bronson



Nyt fillari tilaukseen, ei se miettimällä ajoon tule. 1.5-vuotta oon kuitusella bronsonilla ajellut, vieläkään mikään pyörä ei oo aiheuttanut minkäänlaista vaihtokuumetta. Hyvä se on, erittäin hyvä. Hinta/laatusuhdetta voin  kehua erinomaiseksi.

----------


## J.F

> Karmean enskakuumeen kourissa kysyisin palstan enskaukoilta neuvoa. Vaikein osuus pyörän ostossa (kroonisen rahavajeen lisäksi) nostaa taas päätään eli oikea rungon koko. Kiikarissa olisi siis hankkia YT Capra Al-1. Mietityttää vaan kovin että L vai XL-kokoisena. Ukolla on mittaa 184,5 cm, inseam 92 cm, eli omaan pitkät jalat ja kädet. YT:n sivut suosittelevat mittaiselleni L-kokoista, mutta ajoin lyhyen lenkin kaverin L-kokoisella capralla, tuntuu että voisi olla hieman pidempi ohjaamo. Pidempää stemmiä ei mieli tee tuollaiseen lykätä. Ajoin myös parkissa kaverin L-kokoista kona process 153, tämä tuntui aika passelin kokoiselta. No, nyt olen silmät vereslihalla tuijottanut geotaulukoita L-kokoisen processin ja XL-kokoisen capran osalta. Reach on noissa identtinen, wheelbase caprassa pidempi, ja seattube length mietityttää. Kokemusta tuollaisista geometrioista ei ole, tällä hetkellä alla on 29" xc-täpäri. 
> Kysymys oisi siis että onko tuossa XL-kokoisessa caprassa joku mitta geossa joka tekisi siitä soveltumattoman/kömpelön/liian ison minun mitoilleni? Enskakisoja tekisi mieli lähteä kokeilemaan ja satunnaista parkkikäyttöäkin olisi tarkoitus harrastaa. Toki myös lenkkikäyttöä mäkisissä juurakko/kivikkopoluilla.  Pelimerkit ei uuteen processiin riitä ja tuo capra houkuttaa isosti. 
> Tiedän että jotkut pituiseni ovat hommanneet L-kokoisia caproja, löytyykö ketään jolla olisi XL-kokoista? Kiitoksia etukäteen neuvoista.



Itse olen 183 ja inseam 90 + pitkät kädet. Ajan L kokoisella ja minulle aivan passeli. Leveä stonga antaa mukavasti avaruutta ohjaamoon. Voisi olla että L riittää sinulle mutta pikkasen makuasioitahan nämä ovat.

----------


## AK-87

Täytyypäs kysyä raadilta näkemystä aiheesta "mitkä kiekot laittaisit endurojäykkäperään".

Ollaan tultu vihdoin siihen pisteeseen, että allekirjoittanut on löytänyt kasseistaan lisää syvyyttä sen verran, että aikoo kaudella 2016 rymistellä enskaa jäykkäperällä. Nyt tarvis miettiä, mitkä 650B-kiekot olisi parhaat kyseiseen käyttötarkoitukseen. Lähinnä toistaiseksi olen pohtinut valintaa Mavicin Deemaxien ja Crossmax XL:n välillä. Havaintoja näistä tai kilpailevia vaihtoehtoja mielessä?

Ja editointia: taka-akseli tarvis olla 142x12, joten Deemaxit ei käy.

----------


## mehukatti

Miten ois Enve M60. Tai jos halvalla, niin sit DT 340 + WTB i25 KOM. Eiks Mavicit oo kapeeta paskaa paitsi Deemaxit liian painavat muualle kuin alamäkeen.

----------


## mehukatti

> Ei kuukauteen viestejä tähän topiciin?!?
> Itse eksyin syystä tai toisesta muutamien viikkojen taukojen jälkeen Santa Cruzin sivuille ja hitto tää uusi Bronson olisi tuollaisena lilana hieno. Keulakulma 66, satula 74, 150 mm Pikella ja vaikka Sramin GX osilla ja rokkarin Float X iskarilla. 
> Vielä kun hinta olisi vaikka 3999 niin ostaisin. Totuus taitaa olla lähempänä 6000 euroa. Samalla rahalla (sillä alle 4000 tonnilla) saa aika paljon Canyonia. plaah. Mutta ei se ole sama. 
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/bronson



Nythän se ois paras ostaa, kun uusi malli on just julkaistu. Saisit siis ajaa sillä täyden ajan, mitä se on kurantti. Mahdollisesti jopa kolme vuotta. Eikä tota kuutta tonnia tarvi maksaa. Ostat pelkän rungon ja siihen palikat Saksasta, jolloin hinta jää viiden tonnin paikkeille.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Miten ois Enve M60. Tai jos halvalla, niin sit DT 340 + WTB i25 KOM. Eiks Mavicit oo kapeeta paskaa paitsi Deemaxit liian painavat muualle kuin alamäkeen.



Enskajäykkäperässä takakiekko saa sen verran kovaa runtua, että en laittaisi tuommoista keventelyvannetta kuin WTB:n KOM. Enkä myöskään Enveä, mutta se taas johtuu lähinnä sen naurettavasta hinnasta sekä siitä että rengas pitää ottaa suoristusoperaation tai pinnojen kiristelyn ajaksi pois.
Noissa Mavicin valmiskiekoissa taas on liian vähän pinnoja omaan makuun, joten oma suositukseni olisi tehdä vapaavalintaisen navan ympärille 32-pinnainen kiekko jollakin hiukan tukevammalla kehällä. Eikös DT:n EX471 ole kerännyt mainetta kevyenä ja kestävänä? Omaa kokemusta tuosta ei ole, mutta sehän kestää ajamista jopa ilman rengasta, jos Aaron Gwinillä oli viime vuonna Leogangissa vanteena sitä mitä tarrat sanoo  :Hymy:

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Saisit siis ajaa sillä täyden ajan, mitä se on kurantti.



Tuleeko pyörästä epäkurantti, jos se ei ole enää latest and greatest?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Envet on turhan kalliit ja taidan muutenkin olla hiilikuidulle vähän allerginen (ennen oli kaikki paremmin jne). DT Swissit ehkä, mikä ettei. Vai pitäiskö vaan olla tylsä ja laittaa Flow:t alle? Aika varmaa kamaa eikä maksa järkyttävän paljoa heittää uutta kehää tilalle, jos onnistuu pahemmin pilluttamaan. Mulla on aiemmasta kokoonpanosta hyviä kokemuksia wanhasta harmaasta Mavicin 26" Crossmax SX:stä, mutta mahtaako tuo uusi vedos 650berttana olla huomattavasti erilainen/huonompi? Jollain kokemuksia? Deemaxihan olisi varmasti jees, mutta kun ei saa 142x12mm niin eipä sitten.

Ja toinen tärkeä speksauskohde on tietty keula: Rokkaria joo, mutta Pike vai Revelation? 140 millisenä molemmat, lähinnä tuo että 32mm vs 35mm putkilla? Painoeroa noin 100 grammaa, mikä ei tunnu kovinkaan olennaiselta kun ollaan tekemässä HT-kisapyörää.

----------


## mehukatti

> Tuleeko pyörästä epäkurantti, jos se ei ole enää latest and greatest?



Näinhän se on, jos haluu ajaa aina viimeisimmällä mallilla. Santa Cruzillahan yhden mallin ikä on keskimäärin kolme vuotta. Nomad2 tosin muistaakseni kesti nelisen vuotta ennen kuin tuli päivitys, kun taas Bronson1 2,5 vuotta.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Ja toinen tärkeä speksauskohde on tietty keula: Rokkaria joo, mutta Pike vai Revelation? 140 millisenä molemmat, lähinnä tuo että 32mm vs 35mm putkilla? Painoeroa noin 100 grammaa, mikä ei tunnu kovinkaan olennaiselta kun ollaan tekemässä HT-kisapyörää.



Pike tietysti, Motion Control-vaimennus kelpaa vain hitaaseen ajeluun, Charger on ihan eri maata. Tukevuuskin on tietty plussaa.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Näinhän se on, jos haluu ajaa aina viimeisimmällä mallilla.



Ei ne edelliset mallit ole silti millään muotoa epäkurantteja, ainakaan ajamiseen. Kuolauksenkerääjiksi ehkä ovatkin epäkurantteja...

----------


## TimoF

> Eikös DT:n EX471 ole kerännyt mainetta kevyenä ja kestävänä? Omaa kokemusta tuosta ei ole, mutta sehän kestää ajamista jopa ilman rengasta, jos Aaron Gwinillä oli viime vuonna Leogangissa vanteena sitä mitä tarrat sanoo



Viime kesän TransSavoiessa oltiin iltaoluella paikallisessa, seurueessa oli kaveri joka esitteli itsensä DT:n maastovanteiden tekniseksi suunnittelijaksi. Pikkuisen oli kuulemma jännittänyt katsoa Gwinin laskua  :Hymy:  kovasti oli kisan yrittänyt saada sitä vannetta työhuoneensa seinälle, mut isommat pomot olivat vetäneet pitemmän korren...





> Santa Cruzillahan yhden mallin ikä on keskimäärin kolme vuotta.



Mitäs niille sitten tapahtuu? Hajoaako ne luontoon?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Nana

Kellään kokemusta Juliana Furtadosta?

----------


## alteregoni

^ Eikös tuo ole sama kun Cruzin 5010, vain uudelleen brändättynä? Että kokemukset siitä on aika yhteneviä tämänkin kanssa.

----------


## Nana

> ^ Eikös tuo ole sama kun Cruzin 5010, vain uudelleen brändättynä? Että kokemukset siitä on aika yhteneviä tämänkin kanssa.



Okei, voi hyvin olla. Naisten mallejahan nämä vain ovat, joissa otettu huomioon pienempi ulottuvuus, paino yms. Santa Cruzeissa taitaa pienin koko olla s kaikissa.

----------


## juho_u

> Okei, voi hyvin olla. Naisten mallejahan nämä vain ovat, joissa otettu huomioon pienempi ulottuvuus, paino yms. Santa Cruzeissa taitaa pienin koko olla s kaikissa.



Niissä ei oo muuta eroa, kun väri ja eri brändi. Ostaa vaan cruzin jos kiinnostaa. Helpompi myydä joskus eteenpäin.

----------


## Nana

Onhan se tämänkokoiselle merkittävä ero jos SCn koot alkavat Sstä ja Julianan XSstä tai jopa XXSstä. S koko on minulle yleensä aina liian iso, liian pitkää ajoasentoa jne, pyörää ei voi käsitellä kunnolla. Jopa naisten mallin s Giantilla oli aivan liian iso.

Tota Julianaa näyttäisi myyvän Sportax Tampereella tms. On vaan melkoinen matka käydä koeajamassa. Minusta Santa Cruzin ei olisi pitänyt brändätä naisten malleja omaksi brändikseen. En tykkää tuosta Juliana tekstistä muuten hyvännäköisessä pyörässä, miksi laittaa enska/dh tms pyörään kaunokirjoitusta tai vaikka kukkasia? hohhoijaa. Katselisin paljon mieluummin ihan normikirjoituksella kirjattua Santa Cruz-tekstiä siinä kyljessä.

----------


## Nana

Ride More Konalassa tuo Pivottia. Se olisi lähellä. Pitänee joskus käydä koeajamassa jos heillä liikkeessä xs-kokoa. http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/mach-6-aluminum/#1

----------


## teehak

> Onhan se tämänkokoiselle merkittävä ero jos SCn koot alkavat Sstä ja Julianan XSstä tai jopa XXSstä. S koko on minulle yleensä aina liian iso, liian pitkää ajoasentoa jne, pyörää ei voi käsitellä kunnolla. Jopa naisten mallin s Giantilla oli aivan liian iso.
> 
> Tota Julianaa näyttäisi myyvän Sportax Tampereella tms. On vaan melkoinen matka käydä koeajamassa. Minusta Santa Cruzin ei olisi pitänyt brändätä naisten malleja omaksi brändikseen. En tykkää tuosta Juliana tekstistä muuten hyvännäköisessä pyörässä, miksi laittaa enska/dh tms pyörään kaunokirjoitusta tai vaikka kukkasia? hohhoijaa. Katselisin paljon mieluummin ihan normikirjoituksella kirjattua Santa Cruz-tekstiä siinä kyljessä.



Sopiiko kysyä minkä mittanen olet? Julianan pienin koko on S niin kuin Santa Cruzinkin. Mulla parempi puolisko on n. 160cm ja S käy erittäin hyvin.

----------


## Havington

Mulla on 5010:stä L  (vm. 2015), ja se on muihin merkkeihin verrattuna melko kompakti. Pyöränänä erittäin suositeltava. Ketterä, nousee hyvin, hyvin vakaa laskuissa. Ajossa ei uskoisi, että perässä on vaan 125mm joustoa. Toimii todella nätisti. Sportaxissa olis yks ylivuotinen 5010 kokoa S jäljellä ja pari Bronsonia, jos tarvitsee enemmän joustoa.

----------


## Iglumies

HI5Bikes diilaa kanssa crutsia ja julianaa.

----------


## Nana

Olen 160-161cm pitkä. Täytyy koklaa onko ne Julianan S:t isoja vai ei. Hyvä jos löytyy Hi5:stakin.
En juuri nyt ole ostamassa mutta haluan tulevaisuutta varten vähän käydä katselemassa ja koeajamassa kun varmaan jossain vaiheessa tulee ajankohtaseksi semmosen hankinta. Tietäis vähän mikä itselle sopii.

Mä veikkaisin, että mulle sopisi ainakin näissä maastoissa parhaiten maltillisesti joustettu, maltillisen painoinen pyörä. Vois olla vähän turhan juustoista menoa jos olisi painava, pitkäjoustoinen pyörä jota 46kg kuski polkee. Täällä kuitenkin, vaikka alamäkiä onkin joitain, niitä edeltää aina ylämäki ja nekin olisi kiva päästä ylös. Ihan mielenkiintoista kyllä olisi päästä kokeilemaan jos niitä liikkeessä koottuna löytyisi.

----------


## miku80

Tulikin viikolla käytyä yläfemmassa miitingissä ja tuotevalikoimaakin tuli silmäiltyä niin ei siellä ole cruzin "mallistoa" kuin yksi kompliitti tallboy..

----------


## Nana

^ Aijaa, no pöh. Mietinkin, että ihme etteivät ole pistäneet silmään Snta Cruziin tykästyneelle siellä käydessä. Joku kerta käydessäni oli oven edessä avolavallinen auto, jonka lava oli täynnä Santa Cruzeja, se kyllä pisti silmään. Kävi mielessä, että mulle varmaan joku noista joutais kun noin monta on.

----------


## miku80

Ne oli varmaan sportaxin testipyörät mitkä on kierrelly jäälleemyyjien luona testattavana..

Spessulta löytyy gimmojen enskailuun Rhyme mikä on myös varmasti tutustumisen arvoinen vaihtoehto..

----------


## juho_u

Onkos Nana tietoinen cruzin hintatasosta? Jos haluut kevyen kuitusen, niin hinnat 6000€++. On ne hyviäkin.

----------


## mehukatti

> Eikös DT:n EX471 ole kerännyt mainetta kevyenä ja kestävänä?



En nyt sanois, että 500g nykyään mikään erityisen kevyt on. Se on oikeastaan normaalin DH-kelpoisen vanteen paino ja itseasiassa EX471 tuleekin monissa DH-pyörissä vakiona. Jos vanne kestää sen, että Gwin ajaa ilman rengasta World Cup DH-radan alas, niin voi kyl aika turvallisesti sanoo et painoa voi huoletta tiputtaa enduroa varten. Itse sanoisin, että 400g on kevyehkö vanne enskaa varten. Toki jokainen ken haluaa voi DH-palikoilla ajaa, jos haluaa et kamat varmasti kestää, mutta ei kannata silloin huijata itseään et ois kevyttä palikkaa alla. Itsekin kyllä mietin EX471:stä yhtenä vaihtoehtona omaan pyörään, mutta hiukan tuo paino tökkii. Ongelma vaan on se, että 25mm leveitä vanteita (ID) vaan löytyy vähän heikosti 400g luokassa. Lähinnä tulee mieleen WTB i25 KOM, joka muistaakseni on 430g.

----------


## Nana

^^^ Aa, joo voi olla. Oli aika houkuttelevan näköinen lava.

^^Tiedän toki, että osa SCistä on melko kalliita, mutta onneksi kokeileminen ei maksa mitään ja kun oikeantyyppistä pyörää hakee kannattaa kokeilla mahdollisimman montaa ja vasta sen jälkeen pohtia miten paljon kannattaa/on varaa laittaa pyörään. Esim tuo mainitsemani Juliana Furtado on Sportaxissa peruskokoonpanossa 3990e, toki kalliimpiakin kokoonpanoja saa jos haluaa. http://www.sportax.fi/product/829/furtado-275

----------


## teehak

> ^^^ Aa, joo voi olla. Oli aika houkuttelevan näköinen lava.
> 
> ^^Tiedän toki, että osa SCistä on melko kalliita, mutta onneksi kokeileminen ei maksa mitään ja kun oikeantyyppistä pyörää hakee kannattaa kokeilla mahdollisimman montaa ja vasta sen jälkeen pohtia miten paljon kannattaa/on varaa laittaa pyörään. Esim tuo mainitsemani Juliana Furtado on Sportaxissa peruskokoonpanossa 3990e, toki kalliimpiakin kokoonpanoja saa jos haluaa. http://www.sportax.fi/product/829/furtado-275



Juuri noin se kannattaa tehdä. Vaikka suurin osa kalliimmista pyöristä on järestään  jo hyviä, on niissä kuitenkin paljon kuskien mieltymyksestäkin johtuvia eroja ja niitä et muuten kyllä huomaa ennen kuin käyt ihan oikeesti poluilla ajamassa niillä. Sportaxista saat ainakin SC:n demon viedä kaupin metsiin.

----------


## Nana

^ Jep, varsinkin kun ei ole täpäreistä ennestään kokemusta, ainoastaan yhtä olen lyhyesti testannut ja se oli hieman liian iso. Kyllä täytyy kokeilla useita, että saa jonkinlaista pohjaa vertailla ja punnita vaihtoehtoja. Varsinkin kun olen näin pienikokoinen niin jo ulottuvuuden suhteen se mikä monille muille sopii, voi olla minulle täysin no go. 
Oon tosi ilonen, että päädyin tässä nykyisessä jäykkäperässä tähän pienimpään kokoon, jo standoverhight seuraavassa koossa pakotti valitsemaan tämän, mutta valinta on osoittautunut tosi hyväksi. Pyörä on näppärä käsitellä ja kaikin puolin sopiva. Ainoa miinus, että pienirunkoisena toe overlappia tulee jos jalka liikkuu polkimella eteen kääntyessä, mutta siihenkin tottuu hyvinkin ja sitä oppii varomaan. Paljon, paljon häiritsevämpää olisi jos runko olisi liian pitkä, ajoasento liian pitkä, eikä pyörää olisi niin helppo käsitellä.

Jooh, katselin Julianojen geometrioita ja lähes kaikissa, vaikka ovatkin valmistettu pienikokoisia naiskuskeja silmälläpitäen, on standover hight vähintään 70cm, eli no go. Juliana Originissa (27.5) on pikkuisen alle, joten se voisi vielä mennäkin, mutta onpa hassua, että noin korkeita pienimpään kokoonkin laitettu.

----------


## AK-87

> Pike tietysti, Motion Control-vaimennus kelpaa vain hitaaseen ajeluun, Charger on ihan eri maata. Tukevuuskin on tietty plussaa.



Jep, samat ajatukset. Tai sanotaan päätökset tässä vaiheessa. Ja taitaa tulla ne Flowt kehiksi, kun kerran ovat hyviksi todetut. Ei taivu Mavicceihin, kun jänskättää liikaa että ne antautuu ja se maksaakin sitten useita liiroja.

----------


## mehukatti

Eihän sitä rahaa tarvi olla, jos ostaa kalliin pyörän. Ottaa vaan lainaa.  :Vink:

----------


## Parru

Noniin, joku tuumasi taannoin että ei se miettimällä tule ajoon tjsp, joten tuli se konan process 153 dl sitten hommattua. Pitänee ensikesänä opetella vielä ajamaankin sillä! Tai onhan tässä vieläkin kelejä, läskillä tulee varmaan talvi ajeltua enimmäkseen. Eihän tuo mikään kuitu-cruzi ole ja ylämäkeen saa ihan polkea, mutta ompahan hauska peli alamäkeen! Entisellä 29 xc-täpärillä vaikeat paikat ei enää tuolla ollutkaan vaikeita alamäkeen! Tautisen kivaa alamäessä ja hyppyreissä mistä nyt uskaltaa ajaa. Onko täällä muita processien omistajia?

----------


## AK-87

En itse omista Processia, mutta hyvän valinnan teit! Noilla on menty endurossa lujaa ja fiksu kokonaisuushan tuo on. Onnea uudelle fillarille!

----------


## AaJiiKoo

Ja jos kisaa meinaat Processilla ajaa tai enemmälti parkkiajoa, niin lämpimästi suosittelen -1.5 asteen loiventavaa ohjainlaakeria. Sillä saa hyvän trailigeometrian muutettua hyväksi "race"-geometriaksi...

----------


## Parru

Tattista Ak ja AaJiiKoo! Tuo rungon muotoilu kyllä iskee itselle,  vaikken ymmärräkkään näistä. Paljon on tilaa elää pyörän päällä ja  kikkailla. Parkkiin oli kyllä tarkoitus pyörä viedä silloin tällöin.  Hmm, täytyypä tutustua aiheeseen angle setit..en kyllä osannut kaivata  loivampaa keulakulmaa kun entisellä täpärillä tuli otb:t tutuksi useaan  otteeseen ja tuolla ei oo ollu lähelläkään samoissa kohdissa missä  aiemmin mennyt naamalleen. Eka robleeemakin nostaa päätään, vedin lipat  ja tanko kiertyi pitkälle ympäri, nyt ei hissitolppa (ks lev integra)  enää mene alas ensinkään, liekö vaijeri ottanut itseensä jotenkin, no  pitää tutkia. Liukasta alkaa puunjuuret olla.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jos ois hommaamassa enduropyörää niin kummastako lähtä suunnittelemaan? 
Canyonin strive al 6.0 race
Vai
Konan process 153?
Momemmilla suht sama hinta jos konan tilaan bikeshopista.

----------


## AK-87

Tänä vuonna on ollut Canyonilla aikamoisia laatuongelmia eli kieroja runkoja ja siihen päälle isoja haasteita takuukeissien kanssa. Ilmeisesti myös tuotannossa, ja tilaus-toimitusketjussa. Liittyy kuulemma SAP-implementaatioon nämä jälkimmäiset. Stop All Production... Ehkä ohimenevää, mut ite lähtisin Konan kelkkaan näistä vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## mehukatti

> Jos ois hommaamassa enduropyörää niin kummastako lähtä suunnittelemaan? 
> Canyonin strive al 6.0 race
> Vai
> Konan process 153?
> Momemmilla suht sama hinta jos konan tilaan bikeshopista.



Kona on ehkä tällä hetkellä aavistuksen katu-uskottavampi.

----------


## TimoF

Mut miten pitkään Konat pysyy kuranttina?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## tiaalto

Enskahommiin mulla tuskin koskaan on asiaa, mutta minkälaisia ajatuksia tällainen Focus SAM herättää raadissa jos käyttötarkoituksena on ihan vapaamuotoinen polkuajelu suhteellisen teknisessä maastossa?

http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/focus-sam-3-0-2015/

Tuolla halvennusprosentilla hinta/osalista-suhde tuntuu varsin vakuuttavalta, mutta liekö tuo sitten vähän "tykillä kärpästä" -tyylinen ratkaisu? 100-120mm 29 täpäriä tai blutoläskiä ajattelin mutta tuommoinen tuli mustana hevosena vastaan.

----------


## AK-87

Ainakin SAM on näyttänyt enskassa toimivan hienosti. Alennushintaansa nähden erinomaiset palikat. Pitäisi mennä ihan näppärästi myös tasamaan kivikkojuurakoissa, vaikka onhan se toki aika erilainen ajettava kuin 120mm 29er.

Käy kokeilemassa miltä maistuu!

----------


## teehak

Toi SAM on jo asiallisilla palikoilla ja livenä nähneenä minusta erittäin tyylikäskin. European Endurosarjassa Carbon SAMilla ajettiin voittoon ja hyville sijoille. Itse valitsisin tuon jos olisin nyt pyörää vailla.

----------


## tiaalto

> Ainakin SAM on näyttänyt enskassa toimivan hienosti. Alennushintaansa nähden erinomaiset palikat. Pitäisi mennä ihan näppärästi myös tasamaan kivikkojuurakoissa, vaikka onhan se toki aika erilainen ajettava kuin 120mm 29er.
> 
> Käy kokeilemassa miltä maistuu!



Täytyy yrittää löytää aikaa testaukselle, tosin liekö Larussa mitään polunpätkää missä saisi realistista tuntumaa... Pystytkö yhtään avaamaan tuota eroa kaksysiin? Paria sellaista on tullut polulla lyhyesti testattua - muu maastokokemus onkin 27.5 jäykkäperästä joka tuntuu aika herkältä tökkäisemään esteisiin hitaissa paikoissa.

----------


## Boot

Kysy myyjiltä polkujen sijaintia. Neuvovat kyllä ja läheltä löytyy.

----------


## Human Traffic

Muistini mukaan liikkeen takana on metsää ja siellä kallioita. Lintutornin ympäristössä. Eli pääsee focusta rankaisemaan..

----------


## Jami2003

> Jos ois hommaamassa enduropyörää niin kummastako lähtä suunnittelemaan? 
> Canyonin strive al 6.0 race
> Vai
> Konan process 153?
> Momemmilla suht sama hinta jos konan tilaan bikeshopista.



Laittaisin aika ison plussan sille että saa asioida bikeshopin kanssa. Omat ja tuttavien kokemukset liikkeestä ja mm takuukeissien hoitamisesta ovat todella positiivisia. 

Ps tuossa juttua konasta 
https://enduristi.wordpress.com/2015...den-kisapyora/

----------


## AK-87

> Täytyy yrittää löytää aikaa testaukselle, tosin liekö Larussa mitään polunpätkää missä saisi realistista tuntumaa... Pystytkö yhtään avaamaan tuota eroa kaksysiin? Paria sellaista on tullut polulla lyhyesti testattua - muu maastokokemus onkin 27.5 jäykkäperästä joka tuntuu aika herkältä tökkäisemään esteisiin hitaissa paikoissa.



Ei mullakaan paljoa ole 29er kokemusta, joten kovin syvällä rintaäänellä en pysty totuuksia julistamaan. Mutta loivakulmainen 27,5 periaatteessa ylittää esteitä melkolailla samoin kuin pykälää kireämpi 29er. Ajotuntuma on kuitenkin ihan erilainen. Tuossa Samissa istutaan ikään kuin taaempana ja pystymmässä. Enskapyörät on tasamaalla vähän sellaisia metsäkoneita, möyrii vähän hitaasti mutta varmasti. Lyhempijoustoinen 29er täpäri on keskimäärin vähän kireämpi, vaikka se 29 kiekko liikahtaakin hiukka hitaammin.

Olipa epäselvää. Noh, ehkä tosta jotain sai irti. Aja molempia fillarityyppejä, se lienee paras ohje.

----------


## Polun tukko

Aiempaan kysymykseen jatkoa.Kiitos tiedosta tuon canyonin osalta.Voipi olla että jää siten laskuista pois.
Mitäs muuta olisi tarjolla konan ohella suht samassa hinnassa ja suht samoilla osilla?

----------


## syklopaatti

Yetin M-kokoinen SB6c ex demopyörä 3999 puntaa. uutena 6095
 Tulee juuri täysin huollettuna ja täydellä takuulla.
2000 puntaa tossa säästää. Osat on hyvät. Esim kiekot samanlaiset jolla kisakuskit ajoivat2015 ews kisat. 
http://www.silverfish-uk.com/Product...dium-RRP-6099-

----------


## miku80

Spessun Enduro 650b comp malli osuu hinnaltaan aika lähelle konan hinnan kanssa. Endurossa asteen loivempi keula jos meinaa pääsääntösesti painovoiman avulla mennä niin jyrkemmissä kohdissa tuo etua.. Sen mitä itse olen kyseisellä pyörällä ajellu niin verrattuna omaan 29 enduroon on tuo pienempipyöräinen huomattavasti hauskempi ajettava ja näppärämpi käsitellä..

Yksi mielenkiintoinen malli on tuo uusi nukeproofin mega.. Ainakin paperilla näyttää hyvältä, mutta tiedä sitten millanen on poluilla oikeesti kun ei testaamaan moista pääse..

----------


## Polun tukko

No tuo yeti menee ihan reilusti yli budjetin eli pitää myöntää köyhyys.
Mutta mites 15 mallin dune RR? Ois hyvässä diilissä ylävitossa.
Onko noissa ollut mitään takuukeissejä?

----------


## juho_u

Oiskohan sportaxilla gen1 bronsoneja hyllyssä. Noita voisi saada sopivasti, kevyempää kuitukunkoakin myytiin muistaakseni 2200€. Kysy.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Oiskohan sportaxilla gen1 bronsoneja hyllyssä. Noita voisi saada sopivasti, kevyempää kuitukunkoakin myytiin muistaakseni 2200€. Kysy.



Runkoa vai koko settiä?

----------


## Vito78

> Runkoa vai koko settiä?



Ei kai koko settiä sentään.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ei kai koko settiä sentään.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuli mieleen et jos bronsoniin päätyy niin sen pitää olla 2016 malli. 
Ne muutti just 16 malleihin geometrian helkkarin paljon paremmaks. 
Pyörässä piteni TT ja reach sekä keulakulmaa tarkastettiin.
hyvä kauppa jos saat paremmalla kuidulla 16vm. rungon hyvällä iskarilla siihen 2200 eguun.

----------


## teehak

> Tuli mieleen et jos bronsoniin päätyy niin sen pitää olla 2016 malli. 
> Ne muutti just 16 malleihin geometrian helkkarin paljon paremmaks. 
> Pyörässä piteni TT ja reach sekä keulakulmaa tarkastettiin.
> hyvä kauppa jos saat paremmalla kuidulla 16vm. rungon hyvällä iskarilla siihen 2200 eguun.



Kannattaa sitten muistaa että tuossa 2016 Bronsonissa on boost takapää. Itse kyllä kysyisin Sportaxista 2015 mallia, saattaa löytyä hyvinkin vielä. Kokemuksesta voin sanoa että ainakin tälläselle "tavalliselle" tallaajalle se on todella hyvä. Mutta varmaan toi 2016 on vieläkin parempi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Missä hinnoissa nuo mahdolliset 15 mallin bronsonit pyörii 11spd ja pike jne osilla?

----------


## teehak

Siitä ei mulla ole tietoa mutta kantsii kilauttaa Sportaxiin Janille ja kertoa millä kokoonpanolla tarvisit. Ftorilla taitaa olla yksi alu L-kokonenkin tällä hetkellä myytävänä.

----------


## syklopaatti

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...14599%5D=14602
Oletko Polun tukko tsekkaillut bike24:jän tarjontaa. 
Siellä on 2016 foxus Samia ja esim. Tämä 2015 Carbon jekyl Lefty Maxilla3600e.

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuntuu että tuo dune rr taitaa viedä mennessään.

----------


## stumpe

> Tuntuu että tuo dune rr taitaa viedä mennessään.



Ohhoh, no kieltämättä aika hyvä diili. Pelkkä keulahan tossa olis erikseen ostettuna 1200e.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ohhoh, no kieltämättä aika hyvä diili. Pelkkä keulahan tossa olis erikseen ostettuna 1200e.



Just kattelin samaa. Kovat on speksit tuohon rahaan. Ei kun nappaat P-Tukko poies sen.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Just kattelin samaa. Kovat on speksit tuohon rahaan. Ei kun nappaat P-Tukko poies sen.



Eiköhän tämä asia ole käsitelty.Täytyy kuitenkin kopasta vielä se sportax piruittain. Appelsiini pyörä olisi kanssa kivasti erillainen..Taitaa vaan hinnat heilua liian korkealla.

----------


## Polun tukko

RR tilattu  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Se on kyllä hienon näköinen ja hyvän hintainen.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Se on kyllä hienon näköinen ja hyvän hintainen.



Nyt se oli "hyvässä" hinnassa.Kevät talvella kun sen ostoa pähkäilin, oli hinta ei miellyttävä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

Nyt vasta hoksasin et, on Nukeproof ja Evil heittäneet sellaiset pelit vuodeksi 2016 ,että huh.

En yleensä ole 29 koon ystävä ,mutta uusi nuke 290 on kyllä sellainen  ,että oksat pois. Muutenkin tuon Nuken meininki miellyttää. Ei seurata perässä vaan pistetään paremmaksi. Todella kova paketti tuo 29 mega. 150mm joustoa,H-A66° ,S-T 75.5° ja hinnat maltillisia. 29 Enduro saa kovan kilpailian.
Jotenkin evil:in uus 27,5 koon enskamonsteri jää sen varjoon ,koska nyt isopyörässä on käytännössä samat mitat ja speksit.

Paras julkaisu vuoteen on kyllä Evil Following. 120mm joustava 29 täpäri jonka keulakulma on vakiona 130mm keulalla 66.8° kulmalla. 
Tämä on jo sitä luokkaa loivempi kuin valtamerkeillä ,että toivottavasti trendi yleistyisi. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...st-look-43336/

Sorry OT. Jänskää kattoa Miten Evil pärjää enskapyörällään ensikaudella.(Kaipa sillä joku kisaa)
 On varmaan paineita menestyä kun ovat panostaneet niin paljon. Podiumpaikat nostaisi kummasti myyntiä.
Insurgent maksaa kuiteskin sen 5000e ja jos sitä ei pääse koeajamaan niin kyllä se kummasti rauhoittaa jos EWS:ssä menee hyvin.

----------


## miku80

Näyttää kyllä hyvältä "paperilla" tuo 290 mega.. Ainut että 350mm pitkä chainstay tuntuu ehkä hieman pitkähköltä kun vertaa esim siihen 29 enduron 330mm pitkään..

----------


## Kemizti

^ miks pitkä ois huono, jos geometria muutoin tukee sitä..

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Näyttää kyllä hyvältä "paperilla" tuo 290 mega.. Ainut että 350mm pitkä chainstay tuntuu ehkä hieman pitkähköltä kun vertaa esim siihen 29 enduron 330mm pitkään..



Oiskohan ne kuitenkin 430 ja 450 mm..?

----------


## noniinno

Pivottia moititaan letkuksi http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...l-x1-16-49924/

----------


## syklopaatti

Pinkbiken testissä kuski kehuu sitä pidempää chain stayta. Tiedä sitten miten menee suomipoluilla.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/nukepro...ride-2015.html

The 29" Mega is a beast. Boasting even more stability, it was also much easier going up thanks to the longer chain stay, which helped to keep my weight more centered and allowed the front wheel to effortlessly roll over obstacles. On the way down the big wheeler was an absolute monster, which I had no trouble cornering at speed or placing it where I wanted it on technical sections of the trail. In fact, I was so much more confident on the 29er that it seemed more maneuverable than the smaller wheeled option, removing any inbuilt hesitation to change line on awkward sections of the trail.

----------


## miku80

> ^ miks pitkä ois huono, jos geometria muutoin tukee sitä..



No sen 29" takia, enkä sano että huono, mutta kyllähän sen lyhyemmällä varustetun paremmin saa kiihtymään.. Lyhyemmällä perällä varmasti näppärämpi käsitellä, mutta missä sitten pääpaino onkin ja mitä ketäkin arvostaa eli jos pääsääntösesti mennään painovoiman avittamana ja kovaa niin varmaan on vakaampi ajettava..





> Oiskohan ne kuitenkin 430 ja 450 mm..?



Kyllä, kyllä..

----------


## eNiaL

> No sen 29" takia, enkä sano että huono, mutta kyllähän sen lyhyemmällä varustetun paremmin saa kiihtymään..



Miten chainstayn lyhyys lisää kiihtyvyyttä? Painoa tietysti tulee lisää kun pyörän rakennusmateriaalin määrä kasvaa mutta ero olematon. Toisaalta jousituksen käytös voi olla erilainen mutta ei kai sekään nyt suoraan chainstayn pituudesta ole riippuvainen. Tuskin ketjunvenymäkään näissä vehkeissä muuttuu jos pituutta +/- pari senttiä tai ainakaan omista reisistä en usko tuollaista poweria löytyvän että polkupyörän ketju venyisi siitä voimasta. Pikkukikkailussa varmasti kääntyvyys huononee mutta kiihtyvyysasiaa en kyllä ymmärrä.

----------


## miku80

> Miten chainstayn lyhyys lisää kiihtyvyyttä?



Yksinkertaisesti lyhyemmässä haarukassa voima välittyy paremmin takarenkaalle..

----------


## kuokka

F = f - takahaarukan pituus

----------


## Bässi

Siinä tuli kyllä kaksi niin vakuuttavaa perustelua että parempi lopettaa kaikenlainen miettiminen!

----------


## Polun tukko

Siinä se Tyyne nyt on. Jarrut vaihtui heti kättelyssä XT:ksi XT:n ice-tech levyillä. Renkaiksi tänään asentuu contin trail kingit (bc,protection apex).
Varsin smuutille tuntuu alusta.

----------


## elasto

Makeen näkönen Mondraker! Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että miten päädyit taas enduro-pyörään? Muistan lukeneeni viimeksi kun olen aktiivisesti foorumia seurannut, että ajoit kaikki ajot läskipyörällä?

----------


## Polun tukko

Kysy vaan. Läski oli hauska mutta syksyllä alkoi kaipaamaan jotain mitä enskassa oli. Arvoin traili pyörän ja enskan välillä mutta aiempiin kokemuksiin perustuen valinta oli helppo kohdistaa enduroon. Lisäksi kun tämä oli hyvässä alessa hi5:ssa niin ei tarvinnut kauaa miettiä.

Äsken pääsin 3km ensi lenkkiä kun reverbbi jäi alas. Sää -0. Eikös sulla elasto ollut sama oire joskus? Tallissa nousi taas ylös kun lämpesi.
Onko mitään tehtävissä vai otanko talveks pois? Viime syksynä reverbbi alkoi pakkasella sagittamaan.

----------


## mehukatti

> Äsken pääsin 3km ensi lenkkiä kun reverbbi jäi alas. Sää -0. Eikös sulla elasto ollut sama oire joskus? Tallissa nousi taas ylös kun lämpesi.
> Onko mitään tehtävissä vai otanko talveks pois? Viime syksynä reverbbi alkoi pakkasella sagittamaan.



Kannattaa tarkastaa paineet. Voi olla liian vähän, jos ei jaksa nousta ylös. Vaikka toki talvella se aina vähän hidastuu.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ok. Tallissa rävähtää ylös kuin telkkä pöntöstä joten veikkaan että paineet ok. Otin tosin jo sen pois. Keväällä kiinni takas ellei innostu tilaamaan 9point8:iä

----------


## PaH

> Yksinkertaisesti lyhyemmässä haarukassa voima välittyy paremmin takarenkaalle..



Oletko ihan tosissasi?

----------


## miku80

^ eikö kuulosta loogiselta?

----------


## PaH

> ^ eikö kuulosta loogiselta?



Ei. Jos muuta väität niin perustele. 
Lyhyellä perällä on omat etunsa, mut voiman välittymisen kans sillä ei oo niin mitään tekemistä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Se lyhempi peränen keulii herkemmin ni kai se ny tuntuu että voima välittyy.

----------


## miku80

> Ei. Jos muuta väität niin perustele. 
> Lyhyellä perällä on omat etunsa, mut voiman välittymisen kans sillä ei oo niin mitään tekemistä.



No melkosen ohkaset perustelut on sullakin oman kantasi tueksi  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> No melkosen ohkaset perustelut on sullakin oman kantasi tueksi



Mun kanta perustuu siihen et yleinen ymmärrys on se et se on ketju joka eturattaalta voiman takarattaalle välittää 
eikä siinä keskiön / takanavan välisellä mitalla oo merkitystä jos_ja_kun rataskoot on vakiot. 
Se kettinki kun ei oo kuminauha joka venyis enempi kun on pitempi.

Ja sun perustelu sille et lyhyemmän chainstayn ansiosta voima välittyy tehokkaammin oli mikä?

----------


## miku80

Omat empiiriset kokemukset.. Mikäli joku haluaa ja kykenee toisin todistamaan jollain fyysiikan lailla niin antaa palaa.. On näistä takahaarukan pituuden vaikutuksesta kiihtyvyyteen netissä paljonkin aiempaa keskustelua..

----------


## marco1

> Omat empiiriset kokemukset.. Mikäli joku haluaa ja kykenee toisin todistamaan jollain fyysiikan lailla niin antaa palaa.. On näistä takahaarukan pituuden vaikutuksesta kiihtyvyyteen netissä paljonkin aiempaa keskustelua..



Laitas esimerkkiä? Vaikutusta ajotuntumaan haarukan pituuden muuttuessa kyllä joo mutta ero kiihtyvyydessä kiinnostaisi kovasti.

----------


## miku80

No esimerkiksi spessun stumpy 2015 vs. 2016 kun meni geometriat uusiksi ja mm. takahaarukka lyheni sen 18mm, niin mitä näitä on tullut vertailtua ajossa niin itselle on välittynyt fiilis että paremmin saa liikkeelle tuon uudemman mallin vaikka saman painoisista pyöristä muuten on kyse..

----------


## zaca

> Kannattaa tarkastaa paineet. Voi olla liian vähän, jos ei jaksa nousta ylös. Vaikka toki talvella se aina vähän hidastuu.



Minulla teki Reverb ihan samaa. Ilmauksen jälkeen oireet poistuivat, mutta lähtee silti lähtee talveksi pois alta, koska pelkään, että hajoaa pakkasilla.

----------


## marco1

> No esimerkiksi spessun stumpy 2015 vs. 2016 kun meni geometriat uusiksi ja mm. takahaarukka lyheni sen 18mm, niin mitä näitä on tullut vertailtua ajossa niin itselle on välittynyt fiilis että paremmin saa liikkeelle tuon uudemman mallin vaikka saman painoisista pyöristä muuten on kyse..



Ei oo käyttistä. FSR -peräiset tavattoman herkkiä pienillekin eroille iskareiden säädöissä ja paineissa. 
Eroja on mutta vaan ajotuntumassa, lyhyt kääntyy kivasti.

----------


## elasto

> Äsken pääsin 3km ensi lenkkiä kun reverbbi jäi alas. Sää -0. Eikös sulla elasto ollut sama oire joskus? Tallissa nousi taas ylös kun lämpesi.
> Onko mitään tehtävissä vai otanko talveks pois? Viime syksynä reverbbi alkoi pakkasella sagittamaan.



Joo mulla Reverb stealth teki ihan samat temput viime keväänä/lopputalvesta. En tiedä auttaako tohon ongelmaan mikään, mä ratkasin asian myös sillä etten ajele tolla talvisin. Nyt mulla on tämän vuoden ajojen jälkeen ilmestynyt siihen myös sellainen oire, että tolppa joustaa muutaman sentin kun siihen istuu. Lähteeköhän tuokin pois vain ilmaamalla vai kaipaako perusteellisempaa huoltoa?

----------


## juho_u

Sama vika oli omassa reverbissä. Ilmat ja öjyt sekaisin, vaatii vähintään riivisteiden vaihdon. Omassa tolpassa oli naarmu jossain sisällä. Uusi tuli takuuseen.

----------


## elasto

Hmm... tuo vaiva on ilmestynyt vasta ihan viimeaikoina. Voiko ne ilmat ja öljyt mennä sekaisin jos nostaa pyörää satulasta sillon kun tolppa on ala-asennossa? Jostain luin, että näin ei saisi tehdä.

----------


## Jami2003

> Hmm... tuo vaiva on ilmestynyt vasta ihan viimeaikoina. Voiko ne ilmat ja öljyt mennä sekaisin jos nostaa pyörää satulasta sillon kun tolppa on ala-asennossa? Jostain luin, että näin ei saisi tehdä.



En ole tutustunut tolppien tiivisteiden tyyppeihin ja rakenteeseen mutta muuten työkseen myös tiivistyksien kanssa touhuavana voi hyvinkin olla että rakenne kestää paineita lähinnä toisesta suunnasta. Joka tässä tapauksessa on tietenkin painaminen, eli päällä istuminen.

----------


## mattim

Voi viude, nostelin just uuden dune r:n (2015) x-fusion tolppaa monta kertaa ylöspäin kun se ei ollut yläasennossa. Eli se taisi hajota ennen ensimmäistä lenkkiä...

----------


## Polun tukko

Muutama lenkki dunella nyt alla.Tänään pääsi lumettomalle polulle ajamaan kun lämpö sulatti lumet.
Geometria on veikeä.Paperilla pyörä on iso,mutta satulassa tuntuu todella hyvälle,tai ei niin isolle kuin se paperilla on.Eturengas tuntuu työtyvän kauas eteen,varmaan johtuen lyhyestä stemmistä jne,ja saa keulakulman tuntumaan todella loivalta vaikka se ei markkinoiden loivimpia olekkaan.Ylittään suorat esteet erittän eleettömästi(juuret,oravat jne).Ajoasento itselle on erittäin hyvä vaikka reachissä löytyy.Pyörässä istutaan paljolti keskiön päällä mikä tekee polkemisesta tehokasta.kaikikkiin aiempiin pyöriini verraten(remedy,covert,process 153) tällä on paljon parempi ja tehokkaampi ajaa putkelta,varmaan johtuen tuosta fg:sta ja että itse koen sen miellyttäväksi.

Tykkään!

----------


## Nana

Pivot Mach 4:sta pitää käydä testaamassa, kunhan tässä paranee. Siitä löytyi kait xs kokoistakin. Mach 6, jota koeistuskelin taisi olla s-kokoinen. Olipa melkoinen sohva. Pikkusen oli eroa tuohon jäykkäperään  :Leveä hymy:  Silläkin pystyi ajamaan hyvinkin, mutta veikkaan, että mulle parempi koko on käsittelyn kannalta xs.
Oliko Spessulla näitä pienempiä pyöriä yhtään, 27.5sta, jossa alle 70cm (mitä enemmän sen parempi) stand over hight, eikä kohtuuttoman pitkää runkoa jne? Saa vinkkailla muitakin, joita ehkä voisi päästä jopa kokeilemaan täällä.

On kyllä hankala dilemma näiden pyörien kanssa, kun ei voi pitää kuin yhtä.
Kun esim. tollaisen Mach 6:n kyytiin hyppää ei tarvitse mennä edes metsään tajutakseen missä sen joustoa ym ominaisuuksia voisi parhaiten hyödyntää. Olishan se vaan perhanan hauskaa posottaa tommosella vauhdilla mäkeä alas tai näitä mörköjuurakoita. Ei sitä käy kiistäminen. Mutta sitten kun pyörä on ainoana pyöränä ja käytössä myös kelviajoissa ymv. kevyemmässä ajossa siellä ht olisi kätsympi. Ei auta, täytyy vaan testailla erilaisia ja päättää sitten kun sopivia löytyy.

----------


## miku80

> Oliko Spessulla näitä pienempiä pyöriä yhtään, 27.5sta, jossa alle 70cm (mitä enemmän sen parempi) stand over hight, eikä kohtuuttoman pitkää runkoa jne?



Rumor

----------


## Greycap

Rumor tosin on ainakin valmistajan oman geometriataulukon mukaan aika huomattavan pitkä, reach 400 mm siinä missä Nanan nykyisessä on 352 mm (olihan se 13,5"?) mutta se tuntuu olevan Specializedin maastureissa enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus että runko on ikään kuin tuumakokoaan isompi. Satulaputki on kyllä ilmoitetun koon mukainen mutta loput rungon mitoista on usein vastaavia kuin muiden valmistajien yhtä ellei kahta kokoa isommissa.

----------


## Nana

^^Kiitos. mielenkiintoinen, tota pitää päästä katsomaan. Siinäkään ei ole xs:ää, mutta SOH on järkevyyden rajoissa.
Harmi, kun siinä on toi Recon Silver. painavimmat mallit tuntuu aina hassulta valinnalta naisten tai muuten pienikokoisten pyöriin, mutta on ehdottomasti kokeilemisen arvoinen. Toivottavasti Mountainbike shopissa olisi.

----------


## stumpe

Jos Nana yhdellä pyörällä aiot pärjätä, niin pivotti ei varmaan kauaa kauppojen pihalla vanhene :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Nana

Joo, tästä syystä olen joutunut jo tämän nykyisen kohdalla luopumaan täysin "kauppareissuista" pyörällä. Jostain kumman syystä muuten toi X Caliber kerää ihan suhteettoman paljon huomiota vrt pyörät yleensä. Kerran meinasin lukittuna jättää Ärrän eteen kun ostan kahvin, mutta oli pakko palata takaisin kun jo ovelle päästyäni sen ympärillä oli 2 vähän turhan kiinnostunutta hemmoa. En ymmärrä, kun ihan perusmaasturi kuitenkin kyseessä, erikoisemman värinen kyllä, muttei muuten "erikoinen". 
Niin ja sitten tämä rappuepisodi kun naapurin sekopää yritti pölliä sen rapussa vaikka olin itse ihan vieressä. Ihan käsittämätöntä.  :Leveä hymy:  Jos tällasen pyörän kanssa on tämmöstä en uskalla edes ajatella millaista olisi vaikka 4000-5000e fillarin kanssa.

Greycap, ok, täytyy käydä koittamassa ja katsoa miltä tuntuu. Kovasti ei toki saisi runko pidentyä, eikä muutkaan mitat, mutta täytyy kokeilla. Ajaessa sitä tuntee paremmin miten tämä vaikuttaa ajoasentoon yms. Olen itse toivottoman huono arvioimaan mittojen mukaan. Siksi en uskaltaisi tilata mitään kokeilematta.

----------


## juho_u

Kalliiden pyörien kanssa on helppoa. Ajat lenkin ja sen jälkeen pyörä kotiin lukkojentaakse.

----------


## Pumafi

Pyydä Mikolta reippaasti tarjous Pivot 4 Machista. Saat juuri sellaisen pyörän kuin haluat, varmasti oikein mitoitettuna ja haluamillasi osilla. Pyörän saa rakennettua hissitolpallakin todella kevyeksi.

----------


## Nana

^
Jep, näin se menee. mun päähän ei vaan mahdu, ettei tämänhintaistakaan pyörää voi edes hetkeksi jättää. Näitä tilanteita on niin paljon, ettei voi puhua yksittäistapauksesta. Oma veikkaukseni on, että noi pyörävarkaat ei vaan yleensä ole pyöräspesialisteja ja arvioivat tuon arvon ihan päin metsää. Liekö poikkeuksellinen väritys mikä ekana kiinnittää huomion ja joku kokonaisuudessa, mikä saa aikaan ihan suhteettoman suuren kiinnostuksen tuohon, mutta kyllä yhtään pyöriä tunteva osaisi arvioida keulan, painon yms perusteella, ettei se mikään useamman tontun pyörä ole.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllä minä Nana sinua tuommosta enduro pyörää miettisin. Ovat kuitenkin erittäin polettavia tänä päivänä ja taipuvat monenlaiseen ajoon,lenkistä kovaan alamäkeen.
Ja jos talous sallii niin pivottia vaan alle.Ei mene pahasti hankinta metsään.Paitsi lenkillä ajaessa,öh.

----------


## Jukis

> Rumor tosin on ainakin valmistajan oman geometriataulukon mukaan aika huomattavan pitkä, reach 400 mm siinä missä Nanan nykyisessä on 352 mm (olihan se 13,5"?) mutta se tuntuu olevan Specializedin maastureissa enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus että runko on ikään kuin tuumakokoaan isompi. Satulaputki on kyllä ilmoitetun koon mukainen mutta loput rungon mitoista on usein vastaavia kuin muiden valmistajien yhtä ellei kahta kokoa isommissa.



Ei rumor taida olla endurofillari muutenkaan? tässä on 369 reach 45mm stemmillä eli saa tiputettua 35 stemmillä 360 milliin http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bik...-650b#geometry

ps. Endurofillareissa ei ole mikään mahdottoman matala standover height luonnollisesti kun on pitkä jousto.

----------


## shmot

> Miten chainstayn lyhyys lisää kiihtyvyyttä? Painoa tietysti tulee lisää kun pyörän rakennusmateriaalin määrä kasvaa mutta ero olematon. Toisaalta jousituksen käytös voi olla erilainen mutta ei kai sekään nyt suoraan chainstayn pituudesta ole riippuvainen. Tuskin ketjunvenymäkään näissä vehkeissä muuttuu jos pituutta +/- pari senttiä tai ainakaan omista reisistä en usko tuollaista poweria löytyvän että polkupyörän ketju venyisi siitä voimasta. Pikkukikkailussa varmasti kääntyvyys huononee mutta kiihtyvyysasiaa en kyllä ymmärrä.



 Jos akseliväli, satulan kohta ja tangon kohta säilyy samana ja keskiötä siirretään taakseppäin, niin putkelta poljettaessa kuskin painopiste siirtyy lähemmäksi kammen päätä kammen olleessa vaakatasossa. Ts. voima on suurempi. Hyöty tulee kevyellä kuskilla jonka massa ei riitä vetää ketjuja poikki ja jaksaa vetää aropupuna putkelta. Lyhyt kampi korostaa tilannetta. Flätit tai lukot tuo myös oman mausteensa kuskikohtaiseen optimaaliseen geometriaan.

----------


## Nana

^^^ Sehän näissä maastopyörissä on, että hankinta koetaan yleensä onnistuneeksi kun se menee totaalisesti metsään. 

Kovasti kehuivat Rumoria eilen lukemassani arvostelussa. Testaajina oli pari vuotta ajaneista eliittitason kuskeihin ja maastoina kaikenlaista. Noitahan on monta eri versiota. Testissä testattiin paremmilla (kalliimmilla) kokoonpanoilla. Tällähän voi olla paljonkin vaikutusta siihen miten hyvin se pärjää. Voihan ihan keuloissa yms. olla paljonkin eroja.
http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/...zed-rumor-650b

ja siis ei mulla just tällä hetkellä olisi rahaa Pivottia tai muutakaan hinnakkaampaa ostaa, mutta nyt mulla onkin tarkoituksena kokeilla mahdollisimman montaa, tutustua niihin jotta osaisin sanoa minkä tulen hommaamaan.
Kun yhtä pyörää vain pitää niin jonkinmoista kompromissia suuntaan tai toiseen joutuu väkisinkin tekemään. Esim tuon Mach 6 ja muiden pidempijoustoisten kanssa se olisi poljettavuudessa tasaisemmilla alustoilla, lyhytjoustoisella taas teknisemmillä alustoilla.
Jotta eri pyörien ajettavuudesta saa paremmin käsitystä on niitä pakko vaan testata. Ajotuntumaa ei vaan yksinkertaisesti speksejä lukemalla saa. Tuo Mach 6 jo lyhyellä istumisella on niin totaalisen erilainen vehje kuin nykyinen ht:ni, että niitä on lähes mahdoton vertailla. Pitää siis testailla jotain hieman vastaavampia, kuten sitä Mach 4sta, Spessuja yms voidakseen jotain vertailua tehdä.

----------


## Jukis

Siihen menee vaan monta kuukautta ennenkuin olet sinut sen uuden pyörän kanssa. Varsinkin kun siirryt takajäykästä täysjoustoon, Pelkästään polkemisen oppimiseen menee viikkoja. Ei aina tarvitse tehdä kompromisseja koska 160mm joustava voi olla aivan yhtä poljettava kuin lyhyempijoustoinen kunhan se sopii sinulle. Rahaa tietenkin pitää laittaa enemmän että saa sellaiset komponentit joilla se toimii oikealla tavalla. Kyllä se mach 6 oikein säädettynä menee xc polullakin kovempaa kuin tuollainen tonnin trek, Mutta siitähän ei sinulle sopivaa kokoa löydy ja hintaa on ilmeisesti useita tonneja liikaa.
Mach 4 on sit taas 68.5 keulakulmalla melko turha päivitys sulle, yhtä halukas se on heittämään sinut tangon yli kuin se trek. Tuo 27.5 rengas ja yli 140mm joustoa on vaikea yhtälö sun kokoiselle naiselle kun 27.5 ja 80mm joustollakin on keula suhteessa naamaan hirveän korkealla. Se on vähän kuin 180 senttinen koittais ajaa 31" renkailla 200mm keulalla. Oisko aika katsella 26" renkaisia fillareita jos haluat järeämpää joustoa ja toimivampaa geometriaa?

----------


## Nana

Tiedän kyllä vielä itseäni lyhyemmänkin, joka ajelee Mach 6:lla ihan tyytyväisenä. Onko se silti paras vaihtoehto minulle, en tiedä, mutta ei se kyllä iso ole.
Tottakai pienirunkoisiin on vaikeampi saada yhdistettyä pitkä jousto pitäen silti kokonaisuus tasapainoisena ja tarjonta on aika pientä, moni ei tunnu edes yrittävän. Pojot Pivotille siitä, että tekevät pienempirunkoisiakin, sillä valintahan tehdään kuitenkin niiden pyörien välillä, joilla pystyy ajamaankin.

ja tuosta täpäriin tottumisesta. Pyörähän, oli se samanlainen tai erityyppinen kuin nykyinen, on valittava sen mukaan mikä kokeiltaessa tuntuu parhaalta. Ei voi valita esim huonon tuntuista pyörää toivoen, että siihen tottuisi kuukausien saatossa, kun oppii polkemaan. Varmasti polkemisen tehokkuus lisääntyy kun tekniikka paranee, mutta täytyy sen sopivalta tuntua jo hankintahetkellä.

Höh, mites Mountainbikeshopin täpärilistassa ei ole lainkaan Rumoria? Pitänee kysellä lähiliikkeestä onko siellä tai onko sinne tulossa.

----------


## Jukis

Eli siis luulet lyhyellä pyrähdyksellä saavasi paremman tiedon pyörän toiminnasta kuin mitä muut jotka ovat ajaneet sellaisella satoja tunteja voivat sinulle kertoa? Ja olet speksannut renkaita jo ainakin tuhannella eurolla, olet varmaan löytänyt jotain sopivaa? Mutta et usko että pystyisit pyörää säätämään ja löytämään oikeanlaisia osia siihen että sillä pystyy polkemaan tehokkaasti vaikka se ei suoraan kaupasta sellainen olisikaan(siis muuten hyvin suunniteltua pyörää)? Minulla esim. on enduropyörä joka on kaikkien arvostelujen ja omastakin mielestäni vakiona aivan mahdoton polkea ilman lukitusta mutta pienillä muutoksilla en enää huomaa mitään pedal bobbia.
Nykyinen pyörä on sen 6cm korkeampi keulasta kuin entinen täpäri ja se aiheuttaa jo 2 tunnin lenkillä sen että minun ylävartalo on aivan uuvuksissa koska kädet ylempänä on vähemmän voimaa kammeta pyörää sivuttain, Ei semmoisesta vielä saa mitään hajua lyhyellä testiajolla ja toisaalta siihen tottumiseen menee taas viikkoja mutta on se sen väärti että pystyy paukuttamaan isojakin kiviä päin alamäkeen kun on kunnolla joustoa tarpeeksi loivalla keulalla.

----------


## Nana

En nyt ymmärrä mitä ajat takaa. Ei kai kukaan tarkoituksella osta huonolta tuntuvaa pyörää vain siksi, että se jonkun muun (ehkä parikymmentä senttiä pidemmän ja vastaavasti painavamman) alla tuntuu paremmalta. Kyllä se pyörä on ostettava sen mukaan mikä tuntuu kokeiltaessa hyvältä ja mieluusti kuultava kommentteja ko pyörästä samankokoisilta ihmisiltä.

----------


## Jukis

Pointti oli siinä että lyhyellä koeajolla voit kyllä löytää siihen hetkeen hyvälle tuntuvan pyörän, Mutta esimerkiksi se pyörä adaptoituu huonommin sun huonoihin alamäkitaitoihin kuin sinä adaptoidut hyvän pyörän huonoon nousukykyyn. Sinulla ei ole kokemusta täpärillä polkemisesta, Jos lähdet hakemaan tähän hetkeen sopivaa pyörää se on melkoisella todennäköisyydellä liian "xc-mäinen" sitten kun olet oppinut polkemaan täpäriä ja huomaat että ei tän pyörän ominaisuudet nyt riitäkkään.

----------


## Nana

No nykyhetkessähän sitä eletään. Ei varmasti kukaan osta pyörää tulevaisuutta varten, pyörää, joka olisi hyvä vaikka 2v päästä. Moni ostaa siinä vaiheessa jo seuraavan.

----------


## CamoN

Miten täpäriä pitää polkea? Kehveli kun on tullut taas harrastettua väärin, ihan samaan tapaan olen pyöritellyt jäykkäperällä ja täpärillä. Toki se täpäri menee vähän pidemmälle viitakkoon ennen kuin on pakko ruveta keventelemään, mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## Nana

Sä et vaan osaa  :Leveä hymy:  mä poljen varmasti väärin tätä jäykkäperääkin kun rasitusvammat polvissa vaikka alle 30km/h mennään alamäkiä lukuunottamatta kokoajan.

----------


## Jukis

> No nykyhetkessähän sitä eletään. Ei varmasti kukaan osta pyörää tulevaisuutta varten, pyörää, joka olisi hyvä vaikka 2v päästä. Moni ostaa siinä vaiheessa jo seuraavan.



Enkait minä 2 vuodesta puhunut? muutama viikko menee siihen että ei mene enää iso osa voimasta polkiessa turhaan pyörän keinuttamiseen. Jos valitset sellaisen pyörän jota on helppo ilman tätä taitoa polkea jo nyt niin siinä on melkoisen varmasti huonommat ominaisuudet maastoon ja varsinkin alamäkiin, Varsinkin kun ei ole varaa laittaa rahaa huippuluokan osiin jotka kompensoivat näitä pedal bobbei yms. Rasitusvammat polvissa mutta et ole apua kysynyt? Siihenkin löytyy helppo apu.

----------


## CamoN

Melko huonosti toimiva linkusto täytyy olla pyörässä, jos sen polkemiseen tarvitaan erikoiskoulutus. Mutta ehkä tämä on joku enduron salaseurajuttu, succiksissa ajettavat pyörät on kulkeneet tähän asti ihan kiltisti normaalilla pyörityksellä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jaaha.
Minäkin ilmoitaudun camon seuraan. Olen myös ajanut täpäriäni väärin. 
Oi valaiskaa minua.

----------


## Jukis

Ette kenties olisi aloittaneet pyöräilyänne vuosia sitten ja ehkäpä myöskin aloittaneet täpärilläkin ajamista lyhyempijoustoisella vehkeellä jos ette ole eroa jäykkäperään huomanneet esim putkelta runtatessa? Vai ajatteko vain tasaisella?

----------


## Nana

^^^  ^^Jep, eiköhän niillä molemmilla eteenpäin pääse. 
Yksi asia mikä ei ainakaan helpota valintaa ht vs fs välillä on talviajettavuus. Jos ei täpärillä voi pakkasilla ajaa niin mulla ei olisi pakkasilla mitään ajettavaa, kun ei viitsi mitään kellarisäilytettävää romupyörää ajella talven ajan.

muoks. olenpas mä hidas

----------


## Jukis

Nana; ei kannata ehkä testailla näitä pivotteja yms jos ei ole niihin varaa. 6000 euron enduro on aivan erilainen polkea kuin 2500 euron enduro. Silti maastossa ei välttämättä ole menossa juurikaan eroa kun on tottunut pyörään. 1500 euron xc täpäri on kyllä varmasti myös helpompi polkea kuin 2500 euron enduropyörä.

----------


## mikko001

> Melko huonosti toimiva linkusto täytyy olla pyörässä, jos sen polkemiseen tarvitaan erikoiskoulutus. Mutta ehkä tämä on joku enduron salaseurajuttu, succiksissa ajettavat pyörät on kulkeneet tähän asti ihan kiltisti normaalilla pyörityksellä.



Tai sitten jotkut vaan sekoittaa fillaroinnin ratsastukseen missä kevennellään/pompitaan satulassa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jos ei täpärillä voi pakkasilla ajaa niin mulla ei olisi pakkasilla mitään ajettavaa...



Miksei, niinku, täpärillä voi ajaa pakkasilla?

----------


## Jami2003

Onks tämä Jukkis joku provo. Ainut täpäri mitä nykyään pitää varmaan osata polkea ettei se keinu on joku bilteman kolmen sadan euron extreme.

----------


## Nana

^^ Olen antanut itseni ymmärtää, että takaiskarit ei kestäisi pakkasessa, menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin tmv. Pitääkö tämä paikkansa, pitääkö paikkansa vain tiettyjen iskarien osalta vai eikö se pidä lainkaan paikkaansa?

----------


## Polun tukko

Tasasin väliajoin tästä oikeasta pyörityksestä nousee juttu esiin. Ei nyt jaksettas enduro topicissa siitä jauhaa,ketään ei kuitenkaan ihan kauheesti kiinnosta miten enskaa pitää polkea.
Liekköhän nanalle on se enska muutenkaan paras pyörä?Ennemmin ehkä joku traili täpäri?

----------


## Jami2003

> Olen antanut itseni ymmärtää, että takaiskarit ei kestäisi pakkasessa, menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin tmv. Pitääkö tämä paikkansa, pitääkö paikkansa vain tiettyjen iskarien osalta vai eikö se pidä lainkaan paikkaansa?



Hyvä nyrkkisääntö pyörän pakkaskestossa on että aina se enemmän pakkasta kestää kuin kuski. Varsinkin sun tapauksessa missä ilmeisesti säilytät sitä kuivissa sisätiloissa.

----------


## Nana

Joo, sisällä se ehdottomasti tulisi olemaan. Niin kauan kuin asustelen täälläpäin ei ole pelkoa, että asunnosta löytyisi oma lukittu ulkovarasto.

----------


## Jukis

Ei siitä polkemisesta tarvitsekkaan mitään puhua. Siihen oppii parissa viikossa ja siinä se. Kumma vaan kun en oo bilteman pyöriä nähnyt kenelläkään täällä meidän lenkeillä silti niitä kaikkia on erilainen polkea kuin jäykkäperää. Koitin vain neuvoa Nanaa valitsemaan pyörän sellaisten ominaisuuksien mukaan jotka merkitsevät enemmän siellä alamäessä mennessä koska ylämäkeen ja tasaiselle kyllä oppii ajamaan pidempijoustoista ja "löysemmällä" geometriallakin olevaa pyörää, Varsinkin kun ei ilmeisesti ole tarkoitus voittaa xc kisoja vaan nauttia vaikeassa maastossa ajamisesta.





> Kun yhtä pyörää vain pitää niin jonkinmoista kompromissia suuntaan tai toiseen joutuu väkisinkin tekemään. Esim tuon Mach 6 ja muiden pidempijoustoisten kanssa se olisi poljettavuudessa tasaisemmilla alustoilla, lyhytjoustoisella taas teknisemmillä alustoilla.

----------


## Polun tukko

No kai nyt jokainen tietää että täpäriä on erillainen polkea kuin takajäykkää.Ei tarvitse olla kokemusta kauheasti sen tajutakseen.Ristus.

----------


## paaton

Minä kyllä ymmärrän jukkiksen mielipiteen ja olen samaa mieltä siitä, että tämä "menekauppaanjakokeile" ei vaan toimi, mikäli ei ole aiempaa kokemusta ostettavasta tavarasta.

 Jos menet ostamaan ensimmäistä maantiepyörää, etkä ole ikinä sellaisella ajanut, niin valitset takuulla sen jossa ajoasento tuntuu parhaalta, eli pystymmältä. Jos menet ostamaan ensimmäistä järjestelmäkameraa, niin valitset pienimmän, koska se on vaan niin näppärä pitää kädessä. Sama pätee moneen muuhunkin ostokseen.

Suurimmalla osallla on kuitenkin sama määrä käsiä ja sormetkin ovat suht samoilla kohdilla. Jos jokin fillari on todettu hyväksi ammattilaisten mielestä, niin onhan se ihan varmasti hyvä myös kädettömällä, vaikka se ei heti siltä tuntuisikaan.

----------


## Nana

Itse en oikein tajua tuon tyylisen kommentoinnin ideaa. Etenkin kun joku muutaman viestin verran kirjoittanut kommentoi kärkevästi/provoavasti jne. niin tulee mieleen, että eikö tuota voinut sillä alkuperäisellä nimimerkillä sanoa. Mutta ylipäätään, oli uusi tai vanha, jos ei keskustelu onnistu ilman provoilua tai muita typeryyksiä jätän viestit yksinkertaisesti lukematta.

----------


## Jukis

En ole mitään provonnut. Sinulla on selkeästi asenne että haluat kokeilla kaiken itse, Ostithan tonnilla renkaitakin että löytäisit sopivan. Kyllä monikin olisi osannut sulle kertoa minkälaiset renkaat toimivat kun kertoisit missä niitä käytät. Onko sinulla varaa tehdä sama homma pyörien kanssa?
Renkaastakaan et tiedä yhden ajokerran perusteella onkon se nyt välttämättä hyvä vai huono. Pyörästä et saa aloittelijana irti oikeen mitään koeajolla. Ajoasennot saa kyllä muokattua ja suurin osa täysjoustopyörien geometrioista on kuitenkin siellä samoilla 73-75 asteen satulaputken tietämissä niin sieltä vaan katsoo että on tarpeeksi lyhyt satulaputki ja sopivan pituinen yläputki. Loput onkin sitten ratkaisevia juttuja onko se pyörä hyvä menemään maastossa vai onko se vaikkapa aloittelijalle helppo ajettava.

12cm on vaan liian vähän, 14cm on jo ok ja 16cm rupee jo tuntuun hyvälle.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Joo, sisällä se ehdottomasti tulisi olemaan. Niin kauan kuin asustelen täälläpäin ei ole pelkoa, että asunnosta löytyisi oma lukittu ulkovarasto.



Oma empiirisesti haettu talvitäpäripyöräilypakkasraja on -12. Ukko ja pöörä kestää. Ja tietysti säilytys sisällä...

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Nana

^ Kyllähän pakkanen aina voi vaikuttaa jonkinverran molempien päiden jouston toimintaan, mutta kunhan se ei olisi niin iso vaikutus, ettei ajaa pysty. Harvemmin toki yli 15 asteen pakkasessa ajelee, ellei nyt koko talven ole yli 15 astetta.

Onpas erikoisia stand over highteja Giantilla http://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi-fi/...9792/#geometry
xs:llä on isompi soh kuin xl:llä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Villetre

Näin noviisin näkökulmasta: haarukoi hintaluokka missä liikut (älä suotta mene ajamaan kalliimpia,mihin on varaa.),testaa montaa (ei se itsellekkään oikein selvinnyt mitä haluaa..) Tee päätös ja OSTA. Sen jälkeen elä päätöksesi kanssa. Tässä pyörähommassa on se hyvä puoli että ihminen kyllä sopeutuu äkkiä ja ajo maistuu uuden pyörän selässä. Ja parin vuoden päästä suunnittelet jo uutta pyörää kuitenkin..

----------


## AK-87

Täällähän on viihdyttävää semi-OT:ta. Mulla meni yksi jäykkäperä ja kaksi täpäriä siihen, että aloin vähän tietää millaisen pyörän haluan. Enkä usko että kovin usein voi selvitä vähemmällä. Jokainen fillari oli edellistä passelimpi, kun kokemuksia oli tullut. 

Ja kun oikein ajetaan, niin pyörää pumpataan, ei poljeta. Polkuosuudet on lähinnä pakollista pahaa, ennen kuin pääsee taas pumppaamaan.

Tähän asti on täpärit kestäneet talvea moitteetta, ainakin sinne -15 asteeseen saakka on testattu.

----------


## Nana

Joo, ajamallahan se hahmottuu mitä pyörältä haluaa, eikä siksi alussa voi kovin selkeää kuvaa ollakaan. Olen ollu erittäin tyytyväinen tohon X Caliin, se oli aika nappiostos siihen kohtaa. Saa nähdä mitä tulee alle seuraavaksi.

----------


## Jukis

> ^ Kyllähän pakkanen aina voi vaikuttaa jonkinverran molempien päiden jouston toimintaan, mutta kunhan se ei olisi niin iso vaikutus, ettei ajaa pysty. Harvemmin toki yli 15 asteen pakkasessa ajelee, ellei nyt koko talven ole yli 15 astetta.
> 
> Onpas erikoisia stand over highteja Giantilla http://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi-fi/...9792/#geometry
> xs:llä on isompi soh kuin xl:llä



väärät taulukot 2015 kohdalla. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi-fi/...1290/#geometry 2016 mallissa näyttäis olevan oikein. Trance vois olla sun ajoihin hyvinkin sopiva pyörä mutta itse trancella kesän ajaneena sanoisin että et jää mistään paitsi jos laitat vielä vähän lisää joustoa. Ehdottomasti hyvä vaihtoehto kyllä jos sopivaan hintaan löytyy.

----------


## Nana

Lueskelin eilen niin monen pyörän speksejä, etten enää muista oliko se Trance, joka oli melko painava, yli 13kg, mikä olisi kyllä iso miinus. Sensijaan huomasin, että mm. Kona Processilla on myös, ainakin joissain malleissa, matala soh. Niitäkin oli eri kokoonpanoilla.
Jotain tämäntapaista

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~zTTix0000001...04=KO-B16134PR

----------


## paaton

Ainakaan process 111 ei ole mitenkään erityisen kevyt. Taitaa paino mennä yli tuon 13 kilon.

----------


## Nana

Mites toi 134 ja 134 AL DL?

----------


## paaton

> Mites toi 134 ja 134 AL DL?



Taitaa olla ainakin saman painoinen. Kaverin 111stä punnitsin varusteiden kanssa ja vaaka näytti 16kiloa. Pelkkä fillarikin painaa varmaasti yli 14kg.

----------


## Nana

Voiko olla noin paljon? Jos pitää paikkansa niin ei ole mun tarpeisiin passeli.

----------


## paaton

> Voiko olla noin paljon? Jos pitää paikkansa niin ei ole mun tarpeisiin passeli.



http://www.shortnbike.co.uk/bikes/1x10-conversion/

----------


## Nana

^ Toki palikat vaihtamalla saa painoa paljonkin pois, mutta jos painoa haluaa reilusti pois siten voi tulla samanhintaiseksi tai jopa halvemmaksi ostaa se kalliimpi valmiiksi kevyempi pyörä.
Paljos toi Pivot Mach4 painoikaan? Se lienee kevyin näistä

Mä toivon, että noissa pyörissä, mitä meen testailemaan on Shadow+ tai joku muu lukitus ketjussa. Mulla ei vaan pysy ketjut missään pyörässä ilman lukitusta, mikälie ketjukirous langetettu, mutta omaani päivitin +:n, kun ketjut tippui kokoajan, kaverin pyörästä tippui, joskus kesällä testaamastani täpäristä tippui, en siis oleta minkään ketjun pysyvän ilman lukitusta paikallaan.

----------


## juho_u

Pivotista en tiedä, mutta 150mm joustava 27.5" cruzi painaa kevyimmällä vakio kokoonpanolla alle 12kg. Tuossa on tietysti myös hissitolppa. Onko se nanan budjetissa, on eriasia.

----------


## Nana

Se vaan kun noi Cruzit on poissuljettuja korkean stand overin vuoksi, myös niiden naisten mallit. Tottakai hissitolppa painaa jonkinverran ja on etenkin fs:n todella toivottava. Paino pitääkin laskea vähän sen mukaan onko sitä vai ei, ja jos ei, paljonko olisi sen kera.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Toki palikat vaihtamalla saa painoa paljonkin pois, mutta jos painoa haluaa reilusti pois siten voi tulla samanhintaiseksi tai jopa halvemmaksi ostaa se kalliimpi valmiiksi kevyempi pyörä.



Laitoinkin linkin tuon mitatun painon vuoksi. Kona ei varmaankaan ole oikea valinta, jos on tarkoituksena saada kevyttä pyörää.

----------


## Nana

Mullehan tulee ne Crestit, joilla ajellaan kevyempiä ajoja tulevallakin pyörällä, joten ainakin niillä pitäisi painoa saada alas. Kyllä mä aion käydä kokeilemassa joitain, mitkä syystä tai toisesta arveluttaakin, kuitenkin ajaessa tuntee eri tavalla miten pyörä käyttäytyy ja miltä se tuntuu.

lis. mutta nuo Konat lienee tosiaan vähän turhan painavia minun tarpeisiini.

----------


## Nana

Giantteja aion käydä kokeilemassa, ainakin Bike Planetissa on niitä ja siellä siis myös noita Livejä, joita olen myös katsonut (keulakulma vaan 70 tms, sais olla vähän parempi), eli Vantaalla-Espoossa, saattaa olla myös Bike Companyssä joitain.

----------


## Pumafi

Pivot Mach 4 Carbonin saa rakennettua aika lähelle maagista 10 kg rajaa hissitolpalla. Rahaa kannattaa tosin varata sellaisen 7500 euroa.

----------


## Nana

Ihan niin paljon ei kyllä ilkeä laittaa. Mitähän se peruskokoonpanossa painaa?

Olen muuten Santa Cruzia testannut lyhyesti kun kaverit oli käymässä. En muista mikä malli ja liian isohan se minulle oli, mutta olihan se hieno peli. Oltiin aika koomisen näköinen seurue, kun kaveri ajeli Pivotilla, hänen kaverinsa Santa Cruzilla, molemmat tosi päräyttäviä, ja minä hikoilen perässä X Caliber 9:llä

----------


## Pumafi

11-11,5 kg. Pivotit tehdään ajajien toiveiden mukaan, joten tuon verran painaa XT/X01-palikoilla ja alukiekoilla.

----------


## Hannez78

11,5kg on jo kevyt täysjousto. Oma Mach 429 Trail painaa hissitolpat kanssa 12,5kg ajokunnossa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

On se kevyt. En minä etsi mitään 8kg vekotinta, oman painoni huomioiden vaan nuo yli 13 kiloiset on jo painavia. Ehkä sitten kun jossain vaiheessa on järkevää pitää useampaa pyörää saattaa valikoimasta löytyä myös painavampi, jolla mennään nenä alaspäin, mutta tällä hetkellä on fiksumpaa valita kevyempi.

----------


## Pumafi

Bikeradarin testissä L kokoinen Mach 4 Carbon oli XT Pro-setillä 11,1 kg. Pienempi runko ja hissitolppa, niin aika lähellä on toi 11-11,5 kg painohaarukka. Olen samaa mieltä että 11,5 kg täpäri on kevyt.

----------


## Nana

Rhymessä on turhan korkea soh, todennäköisesti myös Fuel Exissä. Trance 1.5 LTDtä ei ainakaan valmiiksi ole missään täällä myynnissä, joten hintaakaan ei näy. Ei kai se varmaan enempää ole kuin Pivottikaan.

----------


## stumpe

Fuel exään 160mm keula? Aivan, aivan. Voinx määki ostaa superflyn ja laittaa siihen 140mm keulan nii sit siitä tulee am jäykkis!!??

----------


## stumpe

> Trekin fuel ex 7 27.5 tai sen naisten malli Lush olis myös varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto, 68 asteen keulakulma 120mm revelationilla, Voi myöhemmin muuttaa pidemmäksi sen keulan muutaman kympin maksavalla muutoksella, jopa 150milliseksi.



Aika lailla pilaa pyörän geometrian tuokin muutos. 

Sun jutut muutenkin sitä tasoa että Nanan kantsii suodattaa aika paljon.

----------


## Nana

No kun ei mun jalat tästä pitene, 70cm tai sen yli olevat soh:t ovat kaikki osoittautuneet liian korkeiksi, jo pelkkä pyörän päällä seisominen jalat maassa on vaikeaa. En ota niin korkealla sohilla siksi pyörää.

----------


## Jukis

jep muuttaa sitä geoa 140mm keula, samaksi kuin trancen geo jossa on myöskin takana 120 ja edessä 140mm joustoa. emäputki on lyhyempi fuel exäs niin ei se keula tule sen korkeammaksi. Oikeassa olet että se pilaa sen pyörän jos tarkoitus onkin pitää sama vauhti ylämäkeen mennessä. Aika paljon eri pituisilla keuloilla ihmiset kuitenkin ajaa esim banshee spitfirejä. Nanahan halusi hieman loivempaa keulakulmaa ja 2cm pidempi keula laskee keulakulmaa noin asteen.

----------


## juho_u

> No kun ei mun jalat tästä pitene, 70cm tai sen yli olevat soh:t ovat kaikki osoittautuneet liian korkeiksi, jo pelkkä pyörän päällä seisominen jalat maassa on vaikeaa. En ota niin korkealla sohilla siksi pyörää.



Ootkos sitten oikeessa paikassa kirjoittelemassa? Sinulle taitaa olla ainut vaihtoehto max120mm joustava peli. Ei enskapyörä. Trekiltä lush, tai muilta merkeiltä vastaava. Pidempijoustoisesta tulee väkisin korkeampi.

----------


## Nana

Todennäköisesti monissa pitkäjoustoisimmissa onkin korkeampi, muttei välttämättä kaikissa. Esim Mach 6:ssa ei mielestäni ollut liian korkea. Todennäköisempää lienee, että sopiva pyörä löytyy hieman lyhempijoustoisten joukosta. Mutta jos lyhyt ihminen hakee maastopyörää ko ajoon niin "maastopyörä enduroon" on varmaan silti ihan oikea threadi. En ole muuta vastaavaa topikkia aktiivisena tainnut nähdäkään. Onko se sitten vähemmän enduroa jos ajettavassa pyörässä on vähemmän joustoa, en tiedä, mutta pyörä kuskin mukaan.
ja kun joutuu em. syistä arpomaan sekä enduro, että xc oriented- pyörien välillä niin tuntuisi hassulta tehdä se kahdessa eri topikissa. Tässä kuitenkin helpompi lukijoidenkin nähdä minkä pyörien välillä arvon ja siten ehkä auttaa pohdinnassa, niinkuin tässä on porukka tehnyt.

----------


## Jukis

Jep minusta kyselet aivan oikeasta paikkaa ja en tuollaisia fuel exääkään sulle ehdottaisi jos olisi vaihtoehtoja. Monellakaan valmistajalla ei löydy kuin yksi malli josta löytyy xs koko. Trance taitaa olla ainut hinnaltaan kohtuullinen jossa on tuo soh ja koko muuten tarpeeksi pieni sinulle.

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...15-c2x15147431 tuostahan sais shimmautettua lyhyemmäks joustoo vaikka 150mm niin menis jo alle 700mm soh ja olisi oikea enduropyörä  :Vink:  S koon sanotaan sopivan 153-168cm kuskille. geo

ja trail mallissa onkin ihan reilun matala SOH. Loiva keulakulma tässäkin. Tän vuoden mallissa erittäin hyvät osatkin. Tuolla commencalin sivuilla on muuten reaaliaikainen chat josta voi kysyä ammattilaiselta siitä koon sopivuudesta yms. Noille pyörillehän löytyy myös suomalainen maahantuoja

----------


## Nana

Joo, ainiin, toki pienten naisten xs pyöräilyä threadi olisi olemassa, sitä en edes muistanut, mutta tätä todennäköisemmin lukee useampi asiasta jotain tietävä, kun itsekään en aina sitä lue, vaikka kohderyhmään kuulun.
Täytyy käydä näissä Giantin liikkeissä kokeilemassa noita, tai tiedustella onko kokoja. Pivotti kiinnostaisi kovasti, mutta en osaa sanoa mitään ennenkuin olen useampia kokeillut.
Toi hinta-asia on toki yksi tekijä, mutta kyllä minä hinnakkaammankin olisin valmis ottamaan jos se olisi tähän kohtaan ylivoimainen. Sitä onko edullisempi riittävän hyvä ei taas tiedä kokeilematta niitä.

----------


## kalleA

> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...15-c2x15147431 tuostahan sais shimmautettua lyhyemmäks joustoo vaikka 150mm niin menis jo alle 700mm soh ja olisi oikea enduropyörä  S koon sanotaan sopivan 153-168cm kuskille. geo



Tuohan on jo valmiiksi 150-millin joustolla joten tuskin siitä paljoa madaltuu, vaikka keulan lyhentäisikin. Mutta mites V3 malli:
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...16-c2x18328429
On jo kummiskin selvästi matalempi ja tuossa oikein mainiot speksitkin.

----------


## Jukis

Trancestahan on nykyään myös SX versio, 160mm/140mm dual position pikellä. Voi vaihtaa vivusta alamäkeen sopivammaksi. erittäin hyvät speksit 2800euron pyörään trance sx linkkiä testiin.
^^ tuo jousituksen lyhennys olikin lähinnä vitsi. Vaikka kyllähän sitä ihmiset tekee vaikka palstatietämyksen mukaan pyörä menee pilalle jos koskee joustomatkaan tai jousituksessa lukee jotain muuta kuin roxpox tai fox..

----------


## Nana

Noita Commencaleja ei taida myydä täällä kukaan, joten niitä ei pääse kokeilemaan. Itse taas en uskaltaisi pelkkien speksien perusteella ostaa.
Giantteja onneksi ainakin osaa pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan. Ja tietysti se Pivot Mach4. Vaikka laadukas pyörä onkin, siinä on lyhyt joustomatka enkä osaa kokeilematta ja vertailematta sanoa onko se liian lyhyt.

----------


## Polun tukko

Hyvä topicci menny pilalle. Nana ois voinu oman ketjun sopivalla otsikolla avata kun lyön pääni pantiksi ettei enduro pyörä ole paras valinta käyttöösi.
Nyt on suollettu sivu tolkulla diipadaapaa.
Jos sä asut etelässä missä liikket on niin mene niihin. Totuus ei tästä topicista löydy.

----------


## Nana

Noh, noh, ei nyt varmaan omaa topikkia kannata avata. Ei varmasti yhdessäkään threadissa kaikki pyörät miellytä jokaista tai muutenkaan joka sivu ole 100% aiheesta. Tämä kuitenkin liittyy aiheeseen, vaikka meidän vertically challenged-kuskien pyörät ei kaikkien harkintalistalla olisikaan.
Mutta jos se yhtään lohduttaa niin yritän muistaa mahdolliset tulevat kommentoinnit kokeilluista pyöristä laittaa xs pyöräilytopikkiin oli ne enskoja tai xc:itä

----------


## syklopaatti

Mitä täällä enskavehje ketjussa oikein tapahtuu ?..... :No huh!:

----------


## JackOja

> Noh, noh, ei nyt varmaan omaa topikkia kannata avata....



Mun mielestä kannattaa. Niinhän täällä yleensä tehdään tälläisissä tapauksissa. Vaikka "Nanan enduro/trail/freeride -fillarispekuja"

----------


## Jukis

Tällainen tuli hankittua "kun halavalla sai" eipä kerennyt paljoa miettimään kun puoleen hintaan möivät näitä 2015 malleja ja vain yksi oli jäljellä.
Orggis kammet saivat lähteä entisen pyörän matkaan kolmipulttirattaineen, Jotkut hieman nätimmät vois ehkä hommata tilalle kuitenkin. Riser tanko ei käy tähän pyörään oikeen myöskään ja kauppias lupasi lähettää 35mm stemmin tuon kauhean pitkän 45 millisen tilalle. Iskarista tykkään kyllä ja keula on aivan mahtavan herkkä nyt kun lisäsin alajalkoihin öljyä, Uutuudeltaan siellä oli 3 tippaa kun pitäisi olla 25ml.

----------


## Nana

Chill out guys. Here's some bike porn for you 





Feel better already or do you need some more?

----------


## Nana

Well, I'll give you some more anyway

----------


## usko juntunen

> Mitä täällä enskavehje ketjussa oikein tapahtuu ?.....



Niinpä. Ei tavan tallaaja ilman sanakirjaa pysy kärryillä. Paraneeko uskottavuus, kun kirjottaa lontoon murteella.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Nana

No mikäs siinä lontoon murteessa on vialla? On se kumma jos ei enskapyörätkään kelpaa enskaketjuun. mielenkiintoista.

tuohon uskottavuuteen. Olen ostamassa pyörää. Ei minun tarvitse olla uskottava ostaakseni pyörän. Olen ostanut 2 pyörää tänävuonna. Varmasti porukka uskoo ilman vakuuttelujakin, että ostan jossain vaiheessa kolmannen.
Korjaus, olen ostanut 3 pyörää tänävuonna.

ja tuohon sanakirjan tarpeeseen. Eikös pornon idea ole, että kuvatekstit ovat toissijaisia, eikä sinun tarvitse edes osata lukea nauttiaksesi siitä?

----------


## noniinno

Eikös pyöräpornoketju ole toisaalla? Tämä ketju on muuttunut vähän raskaaksi seurata.

----------


## usko juntunen

> ...Eikös pornon idea ole, että kuvatekstit ovat toissijaisia, eikä sinun tarvitse edes osata lukea nauttiaksesi siitä?



No nyt puhut kyllä asiaa :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Otan vain takkini...ja popparia

----------


## kauris

Nana, toki saat hankkia enduro-pyörän ja kysellä siitä kommentteja ja neuvoja täällä. Ihan lyhytjoustoisista tai jyrkemmän keulakulman täpäreistä täällä ei toki ole puhuttu eikä varmaan kannatakaan. Xc- tyyppisille tai jos ajatellaan, että ennen enduroa on vielä välissä enduroa poljettavampi trailipyörä, on omat ketjussa ja sen tyyppisistä kannattaisi minunkin mielestä puhua niissä ketjuissa. 

Se miksi muutamat epäilee ettei pitkäjoustoinen enduropyörä  (esim nyt 140-160 joustava) ole sinulle se välttämättä oikea johtuu varmaankin mm. siitä, että haluat ajaa myös kelveillä ja esim tämän julkaisemasi videon perusteella ajosi ei taida ihan vähän aikaan edellyttää hirveän järeätä jyskettä ja isoja hyppyjä kestävää pyörää. Jos kuskin painokin vielä oli enemmän 50 kg kuin vaikka 80 kilon tienoilla.
Ja  vielä kerran: toki saat ostaa enduropyöränkin. On sillä varmaan mukavampi portaita alas lasketella kuin takajäykällä tai xc täpärillä.

Edit. En nyt löytänytkään sitä videotasi mitä tarkoitin ja jonka olin itse nähnyt. Se oli se, jossa hypit sen parikytsenttiä korkean kallion päältä ja jonka yhteydessä kerroit pelänneesi, että joku koira tai ohikulkija saattaa napata kameran. Olisko ollut jossain Olympiastadionin lähellä kuvattu.

Edit2 löyty.
https://youtu.be/c9064Fn6npU

----------


## Jukis

Onko se pakko niin kärjistää? Trail tai enska pyörällä varmaan olis kivempi ajella kuitenkin metsäpolkuja mistä löytyy myös videoita esim ja ehkä haluaa ajaa vaativampiakin?

----------


## Nana

Kauris, mainitsemasi video, kuten sen laittaessani sanoinkin, oli kamerakulmatestailua oikeastaan ainoassa järkevässä kuvauspaikassa ko paikassa, ei ajoa. Kamerakulmaa voi testailla vaikka kotisohvalla, ei se ajoista mitään kerro. Keskuspuistossahan minun lähiajomaastot on, maasto on semmosta, mitä siellä nyt maastot on.

----------


## Jami2003

> Onko se pakko niin kärjistää? Trail tai enska pyörällä varmaan olis kivempi ajella kuitenkin metsäpolkuja mistä löytyy myös videoita esim ja ehkä haluaa ajaa vaativampiakin?



Kivempi ajaa kuin millä? Ymmärretäänköhän me nyt enskapyörät ihan samalla tavoin tässä ryhmässä. Kovin oli vielä helppoa polkua videossa enkä usko että tuohon maastoon enskapyörä tuo mitään lisäarvoa verratuna esim kevyeen 120 mm xc täpäriin. Kai me nyt kaikki ollaan kuitenkin samaa mieltä että se enskapyörä ei kevyimmilläänkään ole yhtä kevyt kulkuinen helpolla tasaisella polulla (kuten esim videossa) kuin kevyt xc täpäri on.

----------


## Jukis

Kivempi ajaa kuin jäykkäperällä. Lähinnä se video näyttää et Nana käy muuallakin kuin rappusissa ja 15cm nyppylöissä ajamassa.. Kyl mä sen ymmärsin niin että hän haluaisi ajaa vaikeammassakin maastossa. Eikö tää nyt ole aika hölmöä spekuloida tätä asiaa kun hän haluaa vinkkejä enskafillareista niin olis voinut jättää noi mach nelosetkin vinkkailematta jos ei niistä sovi puhua täällä. Jos haluu kevyen enskan niin sit pitää olla vähintään 3500e laittaa kuiturunkoiseen ja käyttää jotain aivan muuta kuin enskakiekkoja ja enskarenkaita.

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt ihan oikeesti. Ei jumalavita tätä suoltamista. Ootko nana tullu viisaammaks tässä topicissa?

----------


## Nana

Netti pätkii, en onneksi kovin tarkkaan näe mitä täällä tapahtuu.
En ole Poluntukko viisastunut ainakaan tämän valitusrumban jälkeen yhtään täällä. Sitä ennen tuli kyllä ihan hyviä ideoita.
Jami2003lle tiedoksi, ettät tuo kameratestailu tapahtui Sibeliuspuistossa, ei millään poluntapaisellakaan. Ihan tyypillistä, että kun testasin kamerakulmaa siellä oletetaan minun ajavan lenkkini siellä. Jos testaan kamerakulmaa joku kerta manskulla minulle varmasti suositellaan maantiepyörää. loistavaa

----------


## Salomo

Ottamatta kantaa pitäsikö Nanan ostaa jotain muuta kuin enska, jos Mach 6 standover oli ok niin Spessun Rhyme, Orange Five tai Polen tuotokset voisi toimia. Pitkähköt reachit joo, mutta niinhän enskassa "pitääkin" olla nykyään. Polen standoverista ei tietoa mutta runko on malliltaan sellainen että luulis toimivan. Noita kai ainakin teoriassa saattais päästä kokeilemaankin kun kaikilla on jälleenmyyjä suomessa (ja Pole tietty suomalainen). (Voi olla että näistä joku oli jo mainittu. En jaksanut koko keskustelua käydä yksityiskohtaisesti läpi)

tää hemmetin ipad ei nyt anna kopioida linkkejä mutta www.specialized.com, www.orangebikes.co.uk, www.pole.fi niin eiköhän noi löydy.

----------


## sahoni

Kaikenlaista keskustelua täällä onkin ollut pari sivua. No mikäs siinä. Itse olen innoissani kun sain juuri kuorittua kuljetuslaatikostaan ja niputettua tämän harmattaren. Vielä kun ehtis käydä lähipäivinä testailemassa.  :Hymy:  Focus Sam 3.0 siis kyseessä.

----------


## Nana

^^Joo, kiitos, täytyy tutustua. Spessun Rumorin yritän ainakin saada testaukseen. Laittelen joko xs-pyöräily tai johonkin omatekoiseen topikkiin sitten mahd. kommentteja testatuista.

 Tosin liekö sekään auta jos, kuten täällä, monet neuvojat kertovat pyöränostajalle missä tämä ajonsa ajaa sen perusteella, missä tämä on joskus kameralla kuvannut ja vinkit tulee sitten näiden loistavien päätelmien pohjalta. Tämä on kyllä kärjistelyä parhaimmillaan, jos sen tarkoitus on tehdä foorumista helppolukuinen, toimivuudesta voi olla montaa mieltä.

----------


## Salomo

Kaippa siinäkin on hyvä ajatus taustalla että koitetaan avittaa pyörätyypin kanssa niin ikään. Kuitenkin vaikuttaa siltä että enskaa tässä nyt ollaan speksaamassa.
Mun mielestä enskafillarilla voi aivan hyvin ajaa keskupuistolenkkejä, ainakin paremmin kuin xc pyörällä enskaa. Noi pääkaupunkiseudun keskuspuistot on just sellaisia että siellä voi pitää hauskaa enskalla, siinä missä maastofiksilläkin.

----------


## sahoni

Se pitää muistuttaa, kun tuosta stand over -korkeudesta paljon tässä Nanan fillarituumailujen osalta on ollut juttua, että kohta josta se mitataan ja vaakaputken kulma tekevät asian miettimisen paperilla hankalaksi.

----------


## eki15

jami2003 väitätkö tosiaan että 120mm joustava pyörä on xc. Ei tosiaan ole 120mm sijoittuu sinne am/trail pyöriin. xc on noin 100mm joustava 110mm maksimissaan

----------


## tero76

Paskapuhetta. Riippuu paljon muustakin kuin jouston määrästä. Maraakin ajavat kuulemma noilla 120mm ihan sujuvasti

----------


## Jami2003

Eiköhän esim kulmilla ole paljon suurempi vaikutus siihen pyörän käyttäytymiseen ja sitä myöten käyttötarkoitukseen kuin jouston pituudella.

Mutta joo, olisin voinut kyllä sanoa vaikka traili pyörällä. XC:stä itelläkin tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen kisakireä hardtail.

ps. Nanalle sen verran että kommentoin vain Jukkiksen videolla olevaa polkua ja siihen sopivaa kampetta. En edes tiennyt että kyseessä on sinun kuvaama video  :Vink:  Jos videossa on normi polkua ja todetaan että tähänkin sopii enduro paremmin niin tottakai herää kysymys paremmin kuin mikä  :Hymy:  Sama kuka sen on kuvannut ja missä tarkoituksessa.

----------


## Jukis

Jep ihan randomilla tietenkin hain tuollaisen polkupätkän et oiskohan täällä kivempi ajaa enskafillarilla...................................  .. Harvemmin kukaan muutaman kuukauden ajanut kuvailee enskapätkiltä videoo kun pyörässään ei ole edes hissitolppaa, Sellaisia pätkiä kun joutuu aloittelijat työntämään alas. En tiedä miten vaikeaksi maasto pahimmillaan menee siellä pk-seudun metsissä mutta ilmeisesti ei ihan aloittelijalle sovi kuitenkaan ne pahimmat mitä olen muiden juttuja seurannut #fillarifoorumilla..
Kyllä siellä kuulemma on kuitenkin ihan kiva ajaa enskafillarilla, Tai täysjäykällä fixillä tai millä vaan mutta pitää ottaa huomioon että kyseessä on vähän ajanut henkilö joka haluaa pyörän johon voi luottaa pahemmassakin paikassa, Sellaisella pyörällä ajoon tulee vauhdikkuutta ja eritoten mielekkyyttä kun ylimääräinen nysvääminen jää pois. Kehittyneemmät kuskit voivat vetää samat paikat niillä täysjäykillään "läpällä" niin tulee haastetta, Tässä ei nyt mielestäni sitä haeta.

Kuinkahan monikaan täällä edes ajaa enskafillareilla kun kuvitellaan että ne on aivan saatanan raskaita polkea? Tuollainen tonnin jäykkäperäfillari painaa 13kg. Siihen kun vertaa minunkin nykyistä enskaa joka on "sairaan painava" 14kg on kuitenkin vain yhden(1) kilon ero. Polkemisessa on toki eroa, Mutta aivan samalla tavalla saa runtattua putkeltakin lyhyet mutta jyrkät ylämäet ylös. 12kg trailipyörällä oli toki kivempaa nousta polkuja, Mutta alamäkeen kun kääntyi niin ei se takarenkaan päällä roikkuminen niin helvetin hauskaa ollutkaan. Renkaista suurin ero ajamisen raskauteen kuitenkin tulee. Ei ole pakko ajaa 1300g dh renkailla jos ei ole parkkiin menossa.

----------


## paaton

Tonnin jäykkäperä painaa kohtuu helposti sen lähelle 10kg. Ero siihen 14kg enskaan on iso. Helpoiten tuon huomaa läähättävästä ja ylämäet taluttavasta kaverista.

----------


## noniinno

Tonnin jäykkäperä 10kg? En usko. Kun ei ajeta kelloa vastaan, voi se 14kg hyvällä takajoustolla varustettu ensiopyörä olla parempi ylämäessä kuin 10kg peräjäykkä. Ainakin maastossa.

----------


## Jami2003

Jaa kaikki vaihtoehdot on joko jäykkäperä tai enskapyörä. Oma kommenttini ehkä liittyi siihen että jostain kevyestä trailipyörästä saattaa (huom paino sanalla saattaa) olla enemmän iloa kuin enskapyörästä sekalaisessa polkupyörittelyssä. Toki myönnetään että mun ajatuskulku menee suunnilleen enska -> hissienska -> alamäki, tekninen maasto ja luja vauhti -> aletaan ihan oikeasti tarvitsemaan pyörästä sellaisia ominaisuuksia että se pysyy polulla ja yleensä ehjänä. Tämä varsinkin kun keskinkertaisella enskapyörän hinnalla saa huipputason trailipyörän (ei nyt enää käytetä sitä xc:tä harhaanjohtamassa).

Mutta joo jokainen saa ostaa mitä haluaa ja käyttää ostostaan missä haluaa. Eipä kuulu tämä oikeastaan enää tämän ketjun aiheeseen. Itse aiheeseen niin Polen pyörissähän on matalat stand overit. Niistä luulisi sopivan kalun löytyvän ja jos ei löydy niin pojat kyllä varmaan räätälöi. Meikäläinen kun seuraavan kerran speksaa raskaamman sarjan pyörää niin harkitsen noita Poleja vakavasti. Viime kerralla jäi pois kun ei ollut vielä 29er mallistossa ja se on mulle must. Ja ainahan se on kiva vetää harrastuksissa kotiin päin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukis

Kyllä mullekkin paras vaihtoehto olisi ollut korjata trail pyöräni geometria laittamalla 140mm keula(vaikka se on aivan väärinpyöräilyä(vaikka valmistaja itse muutti seuraavan vuoden mallissa myös sen pidemmän keulan)) jolla keulakulma olisi ollut alamäki-ajettavampi. Mutta sattui löytyyn halvalla uusi enskafillari ja entinen meni nopeasti kaupaksi niin ei kyllä kaduta.
Minusta XC pyörät eivät edes sovi suomalaisiin maastoihin muuta kuin kovimmille kisamiehille. XC pyöristä kun puhutaan niin ne on sellaisia joissa pitää miettiä tarkkaan rungon pituus, emäputken korkeus, stemmin pituuden suhde yms että saadaan eturenkaalle optimaalinen pito nopeuden säilyttämiseksi nopeissa kulmissa. Tällaisella pyörällä kun aloittelija ajaa niin se on aivan liian herkkä viemään ajajan tangon yli, välittämättä siitä onko joustoa 80, 100 vai 120mm ja onko sitä pelkästään edessä vai takana. Trail pyörä yhtä pitkällä joustolla on aivan erilainen ajettava. Suomessa vaan on aloittavilla harrastajilla liian vähän rahaa käytössä pyörän hankintaan niin suurin osa pyöristä on näitä halpoja XC..

----------


## Greycap

Kyllä se tonnin jäykkäperä todellakin sen 12-13 kg painaa, nimimerkillä kaksi sellaista omistettu. Nyt on alla vähän vajaa 11 kg 29er mutta parvekkeella parempia päiviä odottaa vanha luotettava 13,5 kg 120 mm täysjousto joka "antiikkisista" 26" kiekoistaan huolimatta menee vähänkään röykkyisemmän pätkän niin paljon jäykkäperää nopeammin, mukavammin ja helpommin että se vertailu ei ole enää edes hauskaa. Tasaisellahan juttu on toki toinen.

Itsekin aikanaan olin jo enduroon rahoja säästämässä mutta ajettuani omien mokien seurauksina muutamasta paikasta melkoisesti kovempaa kuin mitä taidot olisi normaalitilanteessa sallineet totesin että se 120 mm on sekin jo sen verran paljon ettei minun ajoillani ole mitään järkeä laittaa enempää koska siitä ei saavuteta enää vastaavaa hyötyä. Tokihan enemmän on enemmän mutta käytännön edut jää vähäisiksi jos kaikkea ei tule käytettyä.

----------


## AK-87

> jami2003 väitätkö tosiaan että 120mm joustava pyörä on xc. Ei tosiaan ole 120mm sijoittuu sinne am/trail pyöriin. xc on noin 100mm joustava 110mm maksimissaan



Kyllä, juuri tuo 10 milliä joustomatkaa on se missä XC- ja trailipyörän ero tehdään.

----------


## noniinno

> Minusta XC pyörät eivät edes sovi suomalaisiin maastoihin muuta kuin kovimmille kisamiehille. XC pyöristä kun puhutaan niin ne on sellaisia joissa pitää miettiä tarkkaan rungon pituus, emäputken korkeus, stemmin pituuden suhde yms että saadaan eturenkaalle optimaalinen pito nopeuden säilyttämiseksi nopeissa kulmissa. Tällaisella pyörällä kun aloittelija ajaa niin se on aivan liian herkkä viemään ajajan tangon yli, välittämättä siitä onko joustoa 80, 100 vai 120mm ja onko sitä pelkästään edessä vai takana. Trail pyörä yhtä pitkällä joustolla on aivan erilainen ajettava. Suomessa vaan on aloittavilla harrastajilla liian vähän rahaa käytössä pyörän hankintaan niin suurin osa pyöristä on näitä halpoja XC..




No sinulla on toki oikeus mielipiteeseesi. 

Mutta eikös enduro ole sitä, missä ajetaan kovaa alaspäin ja  -ei niin kovaa- ylöspäin. Pitäisikö keskustella siihen sopivista pyöristä.

----------


## Jukis

Ehdottomasti. Minä ja joku muukin postattiin tässä omista enduropyörähankinnoistamme kuvat eilen eikä kukaan ole kommentoinut sanallakaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## noniinno

Huomasin. En vaan saanut selvää, mikä pyörä se oli. Sitten alkoikin "chill out guys" -saaste ja asia meni pois mielestä.

----------


## Jukis

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...-700-2088.html < mun ja se toinen oli focus sam 3.0 factory

----------


## tero76

Pitääkö kehua? Hieno on focus. Eikös noita saa kuituisenakin nykyään, sellainenkin menisi.

----------


## Jukis

Ei tarvi. Focus on kyllä tosi hieno ja vauhdikkaan näköinen. Ei uskois sieluttomaksi saksalaiseksi.

----------


## TimoF

> Kivempi ajaa kuin jäykkäperällä.



Jäykkäperällä vasta onkin kivaa!

----------


## AK-87

Juuri näin! Nimim. Vantagella kauteen 2016.

----------


## TimoF

> Vantagella kauteen 2016.



Aston Martin?  :No huh!:

----------


## AK-87

> Aston Martin?



Juuh...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## noniinno

> Juuri näin! Nimim. Vantagella kauteen 2016.



Nyt aletaan puhumaan asiaa! On kyllä sikamaisen toimiva peli. 👍 Vielä kun olis plussa.

----------


## stumpe

> Nyt aletaan puhumaan asiaa! On kyllä sikamaisen toimiva peli.  Vielä kun olis plussa.



http://www.mondraker.com/16/eng/bikes/vantage-rr+/552

----------


## AK-87

Joo siis saa Vantagea plussana kahtakin eri versiota, mutta itse rakennan kaposemmille renkaille. Kai mä olen vähän vanhanaikainen.

----------


## noniinno

No on kyllä pystyvä pyörä moneen ajoon ilman plussaakin. Omani istui niin xc-radalle kuin Sappeen enskapätkillekin oikein mukavasti.

----------


## VilleK

Nostetaanpa ketjua ylöspäin kertomalla pari sanaa omasta pyörähankinnasta, joka saattaa olla potentiaalinen kohde myös muille uutta enduropyörää speksaaville.  Pyöräsi kuva –ketjuun tuli jo postattua kuva, mutta laitetaan tänne hieman analyyttisempi postaus aiheeseen liittyen.

Tausta: 

Olen ajanut maastolla reilut 15 vuotta. Omaan semi-ok:n ajotekniikan ja perheenisän rapistuvan polkukunnon. Ajan samalla pyörällä kaikki maastoajat, eli perus polkulenkit, satunnaiset bike park –päivät, Tahko mtb:n ja joitain endurokisoja. Kaikki edelliset pyöräni (Bullit, Slayer, Anthem, Meta, Prophet jne jne.) ovat olleet 26 tuuman kiekoilla ja nyt oli korkea aika siirtyä nykyaikaisemman laitteen puikkoihin sekä rengaskoon että geometrian suhteen. 

Olin liikkeellä varsin maltillisella budjetilla, joka tietenkin rajasi vaihtoehtoja. Polen uusi Evo Link 150 olisi ehkä ollut se kaikkein mielenkiintoisin vaihtoehto. Olin aikaisemmin pääsyyt ajamaan yhden lenkin merkin vanhemman konseptin täysjoustolla ja siitä jäin hyvät vibat.  Sain Polesta hyvin tarjouksen ja muutenkin kivaa palvelua, mutta valitettavasti se hinnat alkaen -vaihtoehtokin oli tällä kertaa hieman yli budjettini.  

Tarkastelin paljon myös käytettyjen markkinoita. Fillaritorilta bongasin siistin Bansheen Spitfire -rungon. Myös Spitfire ja Rune ovat pitkään olleet kuolauslistalla ja niistä olen kuullut/lukenut pelkästään hyvää. En sitten kuitenkaan jaksanut alkaa kasaamaan uuttaa pyörää runkosetin ympärille ja todennäköisesti myös tässä tapauksessa budjetti olisi mennyt hieman pitkäksi. 

Kolmas vaihtoehtoni Focuksellle oli Commencalin Meta V4, jonka halpismalli oli completena aika samoissa hinnoissa kuin SAM. Jousituksen toteutus on Metassa melko samanlainen kuin SAM:ssa. Metassa toki mukana hieman andorralaistan kosmeettista twistiä, kun SAM puolestaan oli hyvin suoralinjainen ja ”perinteinen” linkutettu single-pivot ratkaisu. M-kokoja vertaillessa SAM oli lähes joka paikasta muutaman millin Metaa isompi. SAM:ssa oli mielestäni myös pykälää parempi osasarja. 

Päädyin siis loppuen lopuksi jopa hieman yllättäen Focukseen. Yllättäen sen vuoksi että olen pitänyt merkin aikaisempaa tuotantoa ajatuksella ”ok, mutta ei mitään minulle”. Tämän SAM:n myötä Focus on mielestäni ottanut askeleen oikeaan suuntaan ja lyhytjoustoisempi Spine vaikutti myös ihan pätevältä hintaluokassaan. Kierossa mielessäni Focus on myös sopivan ug-pyörä tänne kotimetsiin kaikkien Dunejen, Strivejen ja Mach6:n keskelle. Niin ikään pään sisällä tuntui myös hyvältä kantaa rahansa suomalaiselle yrittäjälle. Pyöräni tuli siis Larusta. Sain sieltä kivaa palvelua ja eduksi lasken myös sen että mahdolliset takuujutut on helppo hoitaa kotimaassa verrattuna johonkin direct sales -merkin hitaaseen aspaan. Larusta löytyi myös demopyöriä mikä on aika kiva juttu.

Itse asiaan:

Olen ajanut SAM:lla nyt vasta pari lenkkiä joten pitkäkestoisempaa kokemusta luvassa joskus myöhemmin. Fiilis on kuitenkin hyvä. Pyörä tuntuu erittäin tukevalta, menee ajamäkeen miljoonaa ja kiipeää ylämäkeenkin paljon paremmin kuin edelliset lyhytjoustoisemmat pyöräni. Painoa oli vakio-osilla 13.9 kg mutta polulla tuntuu siihen nähden kuin höyheneltä.  Geometria tuntui heti kättelyssä hyvältä ja etenkin pidentynyt reach natsaa hienosti. Keulakulma on aika perus 66 astetta. Hiilarimalli eroaa tästä alu:sta myös mittojen osalta. Siinä on ainakin 65 ohjauskulma, lyhyempi chainstay ja vieläkin matalampi etupää. Minusta tuntuu etten kyllä edes haluasi tähän lyhyempää perää. Muita huomioita:
- GX-voimansiirto toimii ja kiva että se löytyy jo tästä halvimmastakin mallista. 30 hampaisen rattaan tilanne olen vaihtamassa pykälää isomman ja jonkinlainen taco on myös hankintalistalla.
- Keula ja iskari toimivat hyvin heti pakasta vedettynä. Jännä yksityiskohta että tässä on Foxin keula, vaikka yleensä halvimmissa malleissa on edessäkin RS:n tuote.
- Stemmi vaihtui heti kättelyssä 60mm >> 50 mm. Myös orkkis-tanko on vähän hassuilla taivutuksilla, eikä siinä ole yhtään nousua. 
- SAM:ssa on tosi matala ohjaamo, josta kyllä itse tykkään. Keulan kaulaputki oli pätkäisty aika lyhyeksi, joten jos haluaa korkeutta ohjaamoon niin stemmi  & tankokauppaam mars mars.
- Pyörässä on Conseptin leimoilla oleva hissitolppa, mikä kyllä tuntui tosi epäilyttävältä. Se toimii kuitenkin tosi hienosti ja oli positiivinen yllätys. Vipu näyttää samalta kuin KS:n tolpissa, mutta tiedä nyt sitten kenen tekele tuo on. Ajelen sillä niin kauan kuin se pelaa.
- Jarrut oli jotkut Shimanon M396 tms, mutta kun omasta takaa löytyi Zeet niin laitoin ne heti alle.
- Kiekot on ns. perusbulkkia mutta tuntuivat tukevilta ja navoissa on konelaakerit. Ällöt värikoodatut tarra lähti helposti irti. Leveempää & keveempää kiekkosatsia ehkä joskus myöhemmin jos lompakossa on pitoa.
- Pyörän mukana tullut lokasuoja oli kiva yllätys. (ja ladulle propsit hyvästä duunista maastopyöräilyn eteen)
- Contin Mountain Kingit oli aika liukkaat. Kesälenkkeilyyn varmaan ihan ok, mutta toki tässä rengaskauppaan joutuu muutenkin kun yhdellä pyörällä tekee kaikki ajot.




Todistusaineistoksi pari kuvaa:

----------


## miku80

> Pyörässä on Conseptin leimoilla oleva hissitolppa, mikä kyllä tuntui tosi epäilyttävältä. Se toimii kuitenkin tosi hienosti ja oli positiivinen yllätys.



Jossain edullisemmissa spessuissa (fuse, fatboy trail...) on tuo samainen tolppa ja kulkee nimellä TranzX YSP03 spekseissä..  Olen parisen kuukautta ajellut fusella ja hyvin on tolppa toiminut jopa yli -20°C pakkasilla..

----------


## Kalle H

> Joo mulla Reverb stealth teki ihan samat temput viime keväänä/lopputalvesta. En tiedä auttaako tohon ongelmaan mikään, mä ratkasin asian myös sillä etten ajele tolla talvisin. Nyt mulla on tämän vuoden ajojen jälkeen ilmestynyt siihen myös sellainen oire, että tolppa joustaa muutaman sentin kun siihen istuu. Lähteeköhän tuokin pois vain ilmaamalla vai kaipaako perusteellisempaa huoltoa?



Mulla teki vanhan mallin reverbbi (vissiin ekaa versiota) tuota ihan samaa, kun se oli ollut pidempään käyttämättömänä jä kävin heittään lenkkiä pikku pakkasella. Ongelma johtuu ilmeisesti siitä, että tolpan öljyjen sekaan pääsee karkaamaan ilmaa, jonkun tiivisteen (IFP?) ohi. Voi olla, että ton tolpan sisäisen öljypatsaan ja ilmakammion välissä oleva tiiviste jotenkin kutistuu pakkasella tai kuivuu käyttämättömänä, jonka seurauksena se kova 250psi paine sitten painaa ilmaan öjyjen sekaan.

Kaukosäätimen ilmaus tuohon ei auta, kun vika on öljypatsaassa, jonka "päällä" tuossa reverbissä istutaan, kun toppaa on säädettynä ala-asennosta ylöspäin. Vikatilanteessa tuon öljypatsaan seassa on ilmaa, joka sitten joustaa/sagittaa, kun istuu satulassa.

Vanhan mallin korjaamiseen löytyy seuraava pikaohje MTBR:n sivuilta, itse sain korjattua tuon 15minuutissa, josta 12minuuttia etsin lukkorengasta lattialta. Tuo lukkorengas lensi komeassa kaaressa, kun fiksauksen tekee tuollain "huijaamalla" yläkautta. Normaalisti tuo tolpan sisäinen öljypatruuna on ilmeisesti paineeton, mutta kun öljyn sekaan karkaa ilmaa on siellä myös painetta. Kannattaa olla siis todella varovainen, jos tolppaa purkaa yläkautta. Lukkorengas pomppaa todella oloisesti pois paikaltaan, vaikka painepatruunan on päästänyt tyhjäksi MTBR:rän ohjeen muukaan. Kannattaa siis tehdä tuo lukkorenkaan poisto vaikka siten, että pitää lukkorengaspihtejä toimenpiteen ajan vaikka tukevassa 2L minigrip pusissa, johon sitten saa napattua nuo sinkoavat lukkorenkaat yms. KÄYTÄ MYÖS SUOJALASEJA!

En mä tätä olis itse osannu korjata, mutta Verska-Vesa anto hyvät tipsit Kaupin metsässä, jonka avulla osasin syöttää oikeat hakusanat Googleen lenkkikaljan nauttimisen yhteydessä.

Voi olla, että uusi steath reverbbi ei mee ihan samalla ohjeella, mutta toimintaperjaatehan siinä on kuitenkin varmaan ihan sama. Nyt tolppa toimii taas mainiosti -10C pakkasilla, eikä tolppaa tarvinnut lähettää mihinkään kalliiseen huoltoon.

----------


## Kalle H

Tässä tuli lumisilla talvikeleillä 26" Enduro-fillarilla ajellessa mieleen, että onko kukaan harkinnut tollasen 27,5+ vehkeen hommaamista Enduro touhuihin? Esim.Cuben STEREO 150 HPA RACE 27.5+ vaikuttais nopeasti vilkaistuna ihan pätevältä (keula 67 astetta - satula 75 astetta). Luulis, että tollaset leveät renkaat sopis talvihommien lisäksi hyvin myös mäkitouhuihin. Toisina vanteinahan tollasen kanssa vois olla kevyemmät normaali levyiset 27,5 keikot trailiajoon. Ongelmanahan tuossahan on tietysti se, että perus 27,5 vanteilla/renkailla keskiö tippuu jo niin alas, että trailiajo voi olla jo hieman vaikeampaa. Toisaalta tollasella 3,0" renkaalla voi monessa tilanteessa pärjätä vähän pienemmälläkin kuviolla, joten ruullaavudessa ei välttämättä ota ihan kauheesti pataan 2,3"-2,5"  renkaille.

Oon itse kyllä edelleen tyytyväinen omaan 2012 malliseen perinteiseen 160mm joustavaan Radonin ED:hen, mutta ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, että tuleeko nämä plussakoot tuomaan jotain uutta ja hyvää näihin enduro hommiin.

----------


## Jukahia

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Su...120tpi-p38145/

Minä laitoin kaverille melko samaan radoniin surlyn dirt wizart 2,75" 120tpi kumit ja sillä sai 68mm leveät/ muhkeemmat renkulat. Tubleksena rullaa ja pitää kyllä ihan hyvin.

----------


## Salomo

Eikös se toinen kiekkosetti tollaseen 27.5+:aan olisi tyypillisesti 29"? Keskiö ainakin pysyisi about samalla korkeudella. Luulis tuollaisen enskahommissakin toimivan, tosin renkaiden kestävyys voi olla kysymysmerkki. Järeitä agressiivisella kuviolla olevia kumeja ei juuri (vielä) ole. Ongelma vissiin vähän se että moisesta tulee kokolailla raskas.

----------


## Kemizti

Ei tainnu ainakaa Kauppias™ paljoo painoa valitella kun enskasarjan finaalissa 27,5+:lla podiumille suhas..

----------


## Salomo

Joo.. mutta osaajat osaa ja suhaajat suhaa. Normiukot erikseen :-) 
Toi paino suhteessa renkaan kestävyyteen yleensä kuitenkin arvosteluissa tuntuu olevan se about ainoa negatiivinen puoli.

----------


## Kalle H

> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Dirt-Wizard-Faltreifen-120tpi-p38145/
> 
> 
> Minä laitoin kaverille melko samaan radoniin surlyn dirt wizart 2,75" 120tpi kumit ja sillä sai 68mm leveät/ muhkeemmat renkulat. Tubleksena rullaa ja pitää kyllä ihan hyvin.



Muistatko tarkemmin että mikä radonin malli tässä oli kyseessä? Tohon omaan meinaan menee taakse maksimissaan n. 60mm leveä nakkia eli n. 2,35-2,4". Eteen Foxin haarukkaan meneekin sitten "mitä vaan" esim. tällainen DIY-nastoitettu 64mm leveä Dirty Mary, eli ns. "Kinky Mary"  :Kieli pitkällä: 








> Eikös se toinen kiekkosetti tollaseen 27.5+:aan olisi tyypillisesti 29"? Keskiö ainakin pysyisi about samalla korkeudella. Luulis tuollaisen enskahommissakin toimivan, tosin renkaiden kestävyys voi olla kysymysmerkki. Järeitä agressiivisella kuviolla olevia kumeja ei juuri (vielä) ole. Ongelma vissiin vähän se että moisesta tulee kokolailla raskas.



Näihän se tosiaan taitaa olla, tosin alla olevan artikkelin mukaan 27,5+ koon 3,0" rengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan 29erin 2,2" rengasta, joten voi olla, että esimerkiksi tuohon aikaisemmin linkittämään Cubeen ei taas sitten mahdu kovin korkeata/isoa 29er rengasta, koska seatstayn bridge on ainakin kuvan mukaan melko lähellä tuota 3,0" renkaan nappulaa. Ei se taas oikein kuulosta hyvältä, että 29er kiekkojen kanssa joutuisi tyytymään tuohon n. 2,2" renkaaseen. Mutta mitä mä näitä edes tuskailen, en mä tollasta oo ostamassa.

Taitaa kuitenkin homma yleisesti kaatua vielä tässä vaiheessa siihen, että kovin rajuja renkaita ei tosiaan ole saatavilla. Olis tosin kiva päästä testailemaan, että miten tuollainen vähän soiloisempi rengas toimii loivakulmaisen täpärin alla 3.0" koossa. Lisäksi mua tympii nuo boost-navat, jotka supistavat vannevalikoimaa entisestään. Kyllä nyt luulisi, että ainakin ton perän olis saanut tehtyä ihan perus 148 navalla ja miks ei toi 3.0" rengas mahtuis eteenkin 100mm navan "päälle"?

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/...ze-tire-primer
"Because they’re so big, plus-size tires are larger diameter (a 27.5x3-inch wide tire is close to the diameter of a 29x2.2) so they roll over obstacles more easily than a smaller diameter wheel, and they have a larger contact patch, which should improve traction."

----------


## miku80

Miten olis Stumpjumper 6Fattie.. Sinne mahtuu 29 kiekoillakin kunnon gummit pyörimään.. Toistaiseksi ei ole hirveen mittavaa valikoimaa boost navallisia valliskiekkoja, mutta itse kasaamalla valikoima laajenee huomattavasti..

----------


## Hazzu

Tai mites spessun 29" Enduro? Runkoon menee 27.5+ renkailla just ja just ainakin 3.0 spessun kumit. 2.8 kumeilla on varmasti kohtalaisesti tilaakin. Tässäpäs vähän testailua: http://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-rev...fVQGoUxfPQa.97

----------


## Jukahia

[QUOTE=Kalle H;2482613]Muistatko tarkemmin että mikä radonin malli tässä oli kyseessä? Tohon omaan meinaan menee taakse maksimissaan n. 60mm leveä nakkia eli n. 2,35-2,4". Eteen Foxin haarukkaan meneekin sitten "mitä vaan" esim. tällainen DIY-nastoitettu 64mm leveä Dirty Mary, eli ns. "Kinky Mary"  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Se on Slide 150 E1, 13/14... Täys musta, Siinä on Fox36 edessä ja foxin boostia takana. Vanteet DTswiss jotkin endurot kun on jtn 30mm leveät... Ja takahaarukkaan jää tosiaan ihan tilaa tuolla, korkeutta voisi kumissa olla enempikin.

----------


## miku80

> Tai mites spessun 29" Enduro? Runkoon menee 27.5+ renkailla just ja just ainakin 3.0 spessun kumit. 2.8 kumeilla on varmasti kohtalaisesti tilaakin. Tässäpäs vähän testailua: http://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-rev...fVQGoUxfPQa.97



Painottaisin tuota "just ja just".. Kokeilin 3" ground controllia miten mahtuu ja mahtuhan se, mutta ylimääräistä tilaa sinne ei kyllä jäänyt.. Mutakelillä varmasti rupee hankaamaan haarukkaan ja kiekkokin saa kyllä olla luotisuora mikäli tuolla 3 tuumasella meinaa ajella..

----------


## eagle

miku80 varmaan voi varmistaa, onko nuo fuse compin navat boostit?

----------


## Hazzu

> Painottaisin tuota "just ja just".. Kokeilin 3" ground controllia miten mahtuu ja mahtuhan se, mutta ylimääräistä tilaa sinne ei kyllä jäänyt.. Mutakelillä varmasti rupee hankaamaan haarukkaan ja kiekkokin saa kyllä olla luotisuora mikäli tuolla 3 tuumasella meinaa ajella..



Juu... vain pari milliä per puoli jää pelivaraa.

----------


## Pertsa78

Voin vastata miku80 puolesta, on ne!

----------


## pturunen

On tuo aika kuumottavan oloinen viritys, melkein pakko jossain välissä kokeilla... Voisikohan tuota mahtumista ollenkaan säädellä vanteen sisälevedellä (eli leveämpi/kapeampi sisämitta vanteessa muotoilee kumeksia vähän erilaisesti)?

----------


## miku80

> Voisikohan tuota mahtumista ollenkaan säädellä vanteen sisälevedellä (eli leveämpi/kapeampi sisämitta vanteessa muotoilee kumeksia vähän erilaisesti)?



Tuolla kuvan 29mm vanteella jää pari milliä per puoli tilaa ja kapeemmalle vanteelle en tuota rengasta laittaisi ja leveemmällä vanteella renkaan leveys taasen kasvaa.

----------


## Hazzu

> Tuolla kuvan 29mm vanteella jää pari milliä per puoli tilaa ja kapeemmalle vanteelle en tuota rengasta laittaisi ja leveemmällä vanteella renkaan leveys taasen kasvaa.



2.8 Leveet alle niin ei niin helposti raavi runkoa/haarukkaa. Tai sitten vähän viilailee nappuloista pari milliä pois.

----------


## miku80

No noista cround controllin olemattomista reunanappuloistakaan en menis kaventamaa.. 2.8 nobby nic esim taakse niin vois jäädä reilummin tilaa..

----------


## mehukatti

> http://www.leelikesbikes.com/wp-cont...durofattie.jpg



Näyttää kyllä törkeän lyhyeltä ja jyrkkäkulmaiselta, kun on katellut eka Pole Evolink 140:sta. Onkohan tolla spessulla enää mitään arvoa kohta kun geometrian evoluutio on nytkähtänyt eteenpäin?

----------


## miku80

^ eli mikäli joku tekee pidemmän ja loivemman niin spessun arvo tipahtaa.. Täytyy varmaan nakata oma johonkin muovinkeräyspisteeseen jos kerran on arvoton, eihän tuolla kehtaa enään ajaakkaan  :Vink:

----------


## CamoN

> Onkohan tolla spessulla enää mitään arvoa kohta kun geometrian evoluutio on nytkähtänyt eteenpäin?



Jep, ei tasan varmasti kulje enää nätisti eteenpäin. Kiemurtaviksi ja hyppelehtiviksi muuttuu nämä vanhanaikaiset pelit, epämääräisellä ja suorastaan 'ttumaisella käytöksellä yrittävät rytyyttää ajajan selästään. Epäilemättä.

----------


## pturunen

Jossain se loivuuden rajakin menee. 67.5 @ 29" on ihan riittävä. Ei ole ollut tarvetta loivemmalle HA:lle niissä mäissä, joissa kantti kestää mennä.

----------


## miku80

Olen tuota omaa enduroa ajellut n. 66° keulakulmallakin mikä oli ihan jees bikeparkiin, mutta itellä kun tuolla tulee enemmän kaahailtua poluilla niin siihen sopii tuo jyrkempi paremmin.. Makuasioita toki nämäkin..

----------


## pturunen

^jollain muutospalallako sen tuulasit 66:ksi? Millainen pitää Spessun kanssa olla) Joskus annoin itseni ymmärtää, ettei iso-S oikein siedä noita kulmantuunauspaloja.

----------


## miku80

29 enskaan kun vaihtaa 27.5 enduron "shock extensionin" joka on 5mm lyhempi niin loivenee asteella ja lisää saa loivennusta kun pistää offset puslat iskarin yläpäähän.. Voila! slack and low.. Myös keskiö tipahtaa melko reilusti noilla eväillä..

----------


## Boot

> Jep, ei tasan varmasti kulje enää nätisti eteenpäin. Kiemurtaviksi ja hyppelehtiviksi muuttuu nämä vanhanaikaiset pelit, epämääräisellä ja suorastaan 'ttumaisella käytöksellä yrittävät rytyyttää ajajan selästään. Epäilemättä.



Näin kävi kakskutosille. Älä aliarvioi uutuuksien vaikutusta.

----------


## Iglumies

Joo, näin käy 26"lla, kun koittaa 29 n edellä pysyä.

----------


## mehukatti

Santa Cruzilta tulossa 2. helmikuuta uus pyörä, ilmeisesti 29" enskapyörä.

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/san...8.15.00-pm.jpg

----------


## Vito78

> Santa Cruzilta tulossa 2. helmikuuta uus pyörä, ilmeisesti 29" enskapyörä.
> 
> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/san...8.15.00-pm.jpg



Tätä on odotettu!!

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

Todellakin! Edelleenkin kiinnostavin valmistaja Transitionin lisäksi. Toistaiseksi valikoimasta ei ole löytynyt omaan makuun korvaajaa Spessun Endurolle (joka ois 29", 155mm ja <68 HA).

----------


## miku80

Ite annan tuossa pyörässä aika paljon arvoa myös lyhyelle chainstaylle mikä tuo näppäryyttä mitä varsinkin tuon 29 rengaskoon kanssa kaipaa..

----------


## pturunen

^joo, tuo itse asiassa unohtui Enduron hyvelistalta. Hämmentävän onnistunut pyörä kaiken kaikkiaan...

----------


## miku80

Kyllä itelle ainakin istuu kuin hanska käteen noihin omiin ajoihin joka on pääsääntöisesti perus trailipaukutusta ja myös bikeparkkia.. Jos pääpaino olis parkin puolella niin valinta olis 27.5" enduro..

----------


## Vito78

Onko tästä siis tarkempia speksejä jo olemassa?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

Uutta Cruzia:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...ghtower-46288/

135mm rear ei oikein tyydytä. Muuten on aika "pähee"...


Bronson 66 HA:lla kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## stumpe

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/evil-bi...bike-2016.html

Tää on pähee. Vaan Evilin luotettavuus ja aspa ei kuulemma nauti järin hyvää suosiota..

----------


## Vito78

> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/evil-bi...bike-2016.html
> 
> Tää on pähee. Vaan Evilin luotettavuus ja aspa ei kuulemma nauti järin hyvää suosiota..



On kyllä mielestäni helkutin hieno pyörä!!

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pturunen

Hmpf, ilmeisesti Hightowerin euroversio on nerfattu SLX-jarruilla Guide RSC:n sijaan. Periaatteessa 29/27+ samassa rungossa on hyvä ominaisuus, mutta ihmettelen vähän kahden haarukan logiikkaa. Saman tien 150 mm Pike keulaan niin pärjää yhdelläkin. Tallboy LT:tä monet ajoivat 150 mm:sellla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Noh, eiköhän korkean tornin saa customoitua vaikka XT-jarruilla.

Mitä tuumaatte geometriasta?

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## elasto

> Uutta Cruzia:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...ghtower-46288/
> 
> 135mm rear ei oikein tyydytä. Muuten on aika "pähee"...



No ei kai tuon ole tarkoituskaan olla mikään enduro-pyörä? Tätä oli jo speksattu aikaisemmin tuolla yhdessä TRAIL-pyörätopikissa...

----------


## pturunen

^alunperin huhut nimenomaan pointtasivat 29" enduropyörää. Kehitystarinaa kun lukee, niin oppii myös 150 mm olleen monessa prototyypissä. Päätyivät kuitenkin siihen 135:een sen kuuluisan leikkisyyden takia. Oma kokemus 135 -> 155mm takajoustoon siirtymisestä (ja nokka toki samalla 140 -> 160mm) oli, että myös trailipoljeskelu muuttui hauskemmaksi. 

No, joka tapauksessa varmasti yksi kiinnostavimmista 29" traileista tällä hetkellä. Kaunis kuin mikä omaan silmään. Onneksi kustantaa niin yli oman budjetin, ettei tarvitse alkaa suunnitella peliliikkeitä.

----------


## VilleK

Enduro-mtb:ssä oli juttua edullisemman pään enska/trail-pyöristä. Ei niin kattavaa arvioita verrattuna pinkbiken testeihin, mutta mielenkiintoista luettavaa siitä huolimatta. Yleensä kun näkee testejä vain jostain yli 4000 euron malleista.

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/group-test-...6-under-e2599/

----------


## ratikka

Löytyykö hyviä vaihtoehtoja 27,5" enskapyöräksi hintahaarukalla 3500-4000 euroa? Varmasti löytyy, joten ehdotuksia tarvitaan. Yksi vaihtoehdoista on YT industriesin Capra, jota olen nyt tuijotellut. 

Spessun enduro 26" mulla oli aiemmin ja tykkäsin siitä. Ei vaan taida 27,5" Enduro mahtua tuohon hintahaarukkaan? Vaikea löytää hintoja yleensäkin uusista malleista.

----------


## roadking

Tosta ainakin löytyy Spessujen hintoja. http://mountainbikeshop.fi/?page_id=26

Focuksella aika siisti pyörä tohon hintahaarukkaan. http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/2016-sam-carbon-pro/

----------


## miku80

> Löytyykö hyviä vaihtoehtoja 27,5" enskapyöräksi hintahaarukalla 3500-4000 euroa? Spessun enduro 26" mulla oli aiemmin ja tykkäsin siitä. Ei vaan taida 27,5" Enduro mahtua tuohon hintahaarukkaan? Vaikea löytää hintoja yleensäkin uusista malleista.




Kyllä sellanen tuohonkin hintahaarukkaan löytyy..

Tuossa ylempänä linkatussa Focuksessa taitaa olla hinta-/laatusuhde kyllä kohdillaan..

----------


## ratikka

Hyvältähän nuokin näyttää. Onko kukaan päässyt kokeilemaan evilin the wreckoningia?

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Hyvältähän nuokin näyttää. Onko kukaan päässyt kokeilemaan evilin the wreckoningia?



Sitä ei taida hirveänä viellä saada mistään. Mielenkiintoinen kampe kieltämättä.

----------


## Yamppa

> Löytyykö hyviä vaihtoehtoja 27,5" enskapyöräksi hintahaarukalla 3500-4000 euroa? Varmasti löytyy, joten ehdotuksia tarvitaan.



Kona Process 153? Perusmallin saa ainakin tuolla rahalla. DL jää varmaan vähän yli. Itselläni tuo perusmalli ja on ollut mieleinen, joskaan valtavaa kokemuspohjaa en omaa.

----------


## Lare

Hi5bikesillä 153dl alessa:http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~GrF1x0000001...4=KO-B15153DPR

----------


## Polun tukko

Jou. Mistäs löytyy alumiinisen dunen linkkujen nm arvot? Pyörän manuaalissa ei ollut linkkujen kireyksiä.

----------


## AK-87

Tjaahans, palataanpa pyöräilyasioihin taas hiljalleen omaltakin osalta. Talvi on mennyt vähän muissa merkeissä tällä kertaa, kun ei pyörääkään ole ollut. Elikkäs:

Jäykkäperää tässä on tullut enskaan speksailtua ja taidanpa tehdä nyt niinkin "radikaalin" ratkaisun, että rungoksi olisi tulossa Mondraker Vantage 27,5+. Radikaalia tuossa siis tämmöiselle änkyrälle on tuo "plus"-osio. Maxxikselta saa kuitenkin pian jo ihan asiallisen oloista nakkia 27,5"x2,8" koossa (Rekon+ ja Ikon+), mikä osaltaan edesauttaa valintaa. Tähän asti rengasvalikoima on ollut vähän pliisu enskamielessä. Ajattelin laittaa Eastonin Arcit kehiksi 35mm leveinä, jolloin halutessaan voi käyttää myös 2,4"-2,5" renkaita ihan hyvin.

Sitten niihin yleisökysymyksiin:
1) Futaako Shimpan takavaihtaja hyvin SRAM:n pakalla? Tarkalleen ottaen XT M8000 11spd ja X1 pakka.
2) Riittääkö 180mm laikat pysäyttämään tuollaisia pyöriviä massoja vai pitäisikö eteen speksata 200 millinen levy?
3) Vakiona keulakulma 140mm keulalla on 68 astetta. Suunnittelin sellaista, että laittaisin 150mm Piken ja Worksilta -1 asteen anglesetin. Lopputulemana keskiö ei juurikaan (merkittävästi) laske, keula loivenee vajaan 1,5 astetta. Mahtaisiko olla hyvä näin? Makuasioita toki...
4) Onko joku tuollaisilla Arc-kehillä ajellut? Kokemuksia erityisesti tubeleksina?

----------


## Bässi

1. ainakin toisteppäin se toimii ok
2. yleisesti luulis riittävän, Levillä ehkä ei?
3. emmää tiiä
4. emmää tiiä

Sitä vaan että Wtb:ltä 3" Bridgeri eteen ja trail boss 3 taakse on se mitä ite meinasin kokeilla. bikeshopista saa halvemmalla Wtb:t kuin esim saksasta. 
myös minion tullee 2.8" koossa jossain vaiheessa

edit..
kakkoseen sen verran että ei +pyörissä niin paljoa tarvii joustoa kun se rengas joustaa jonkun verran. ilmeisesti kuitenki meinasit vain nostaa keskiötä ja loiventaa keulaa sillai.

----------


## AK-87

Minion olisi kyllä kiva. Ainakin normilevyisenä mun suosikki etusena. 

Juu varmaan 140mm riittäisi, mutta tarkoitus on just kompensoida loivemman keulan tuomaa bb droppia.

----------


## santei

Tulevana kesänä olis tarkoitus ekaa kertaa käydä vähä bike parkinkin puolella kokeilemas. Varmasti en kovin isosti uskalla saati osaa ajaa, mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn et kuinka isosti enskalla uskaltaa parkissa ajaa? Näin niinkin pyörän kestävyyden ja ominaisuuksien kannalta.

Flättidropit nyt varmaan kannattaa sivuuttaa, mutta entäs nää ison ja hurjan näköiset dropit alastulolla? Entäs hyppyrit?

Itellä pyöränä Five 150mm pikellä ja monarchilla. Lukkopolkimet, tiiä sitten onko parkkihommissa rajoittava tekijä? Tietää sitten jo valmiiksi jos uskallusta kertyy, että mitä ylipäätään tuolla viittii kokeilla ajaa.

----------


## miku80

> Flättidropit nyt varmaan kannattaa sivuuttaa, mutta entäs nää ison ja hurjan näköiset dropit alastulolla? Entäs hyppyrit?



Ei kait se pyörästä kiinni ole vaan lähinnä omista ajotaidoista.. Tuo pyörä antaa tiettyyn pisteeseen asti "anteeksi" ja loppu on kiinni omista taidoista, mutta siinähän sitä oppii kun käy siellä parkissa ajamassa..

----------


## santei

> Ei kait se pyörästä kiinni ole vaan lähinnä omista ajotaidoista.. Tuo pyörä antaa tiettyyn pisteeseen asti "anteeksi" ja loppu on kiinni omista taidoista, mutta siinähän sitä oppii kun käy siellä parkissa ajamassa..



Joo tottakai taito ratkaisee paljon. Lähinnä ajattelin pyörän kestävyyden kantilta. Esimerkiksi et jos tietyt hyppyrit/dropit/tms vaativat järeämmän rungon ja/tai enemmän joustoa (=dh/fr-pyörän). 

Etten vahingossakaan yritä mitään sellaista joka 99% todennäköisyydellä päättyy pyörän totaaliseen hajoamiseen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Eiköhän Five kestä sen mitä normijätkä uskaltaa..

----------


## santei

> Eiköhän Five kestä sen mitä normijätkä uskaltaa..



Ok, tällä mennään. 😃

----------


## mehukatti

> Tulevana kesänä olis tarkoitus ekaa kertaa käydä vähä bike parkinkin puolella kokeilemas. Varmasti en kovin isosti uskalla saati osaa ajaa, mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn et kuinka isosti enskalla uskaltaa parkissa ajaa? Näin niinkin pyörän kestävyyden ja ominaisuuksien kannalta.
> 
> Flättidropit nyt varmaan kannattaa sivuuttaa, mutta entäs nää ison ja hurjan näköiset dropit alastulolla? Entäs hyppyrit?
> 
> Itellä pyöränä Five 150mm pikellä ja monarchilla. Lukkopolkimet, tiiä sitten onko parkkihommissa rajoittava tekijä? Tietää sitten jo valmiiksi jos uskallusta kertyy, että mitä ylipäätään tuolla viittii kokeilla ajaa.



Kyllä toi pyörä kestää kaiken mitä kotimaisissa bike parkeissa tulee eteen. Monissa parkeissa ei edes ole mitään isoja hyppyreitä ja droppeja, esimerkkinä vaikka Kokonniemi.

Pikemminkin pitäis kysyä, että miksi joku ajaa Suomessa DH-pyörällä kun täällä ei ole sellasta rytkettä ja isoa stunttia tarjolla mitä ulkomailla isossa mäessä. Calpiksessa on kyllä muutamia isoja hyppyreitä, mutta ne on poikkeus. Jostain syystä Suomessa ei rakenneta mitään isompaa settiä, jossa ois DH-pyörille oikeasti käyttöä.

----------


## Nana

Heh, minun silmiini täälläkin on ihan riittävän isoja
esimerkiksi tuossa, mm. 1.59 kohdalla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fw-7ukT14Q
Minua ei tosin huolettaisi tuollaista ajaessa ollenkaan kestääkö pyöräni sen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Gibsy

> Heh, minun silmiini täälläkin on ihan riittävän isoja
> esimerkiksi tuossa, mm. 1.59 kohdalla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fw-7ukT14Q
> Minua ei tosin huolettaisi tuollaista ajaessa ollenkaan kestääkö pyöräni sen



Slopessa ajetaan isommistakin spoteista pelkästään etujuustosella. Tuo laituri on purettu jo vuosiavuosia sitten.

----------


## Nana

^
Juu, varmasti joku hyppii, mutta kyllä tollaset tuntunee selässä pidemmän päälle, ainakin enemmän, jos ei takana yhtään joustoa.

----------


## Jukis

> 4) Onko joku tuollaisilla Arc-kehillä ajellut? Kokemuksia erityisesti tubeleksina?



Paikallinen kauppias joka on ilmeisesti suhteellisen kova DH kuski ajeli viime kesänä Arceilla juuri tuon 30mm sisäleveydellä tubeless jopa alle 1 barin paineilla, Tosin ei mikään iso mies. Hyväksi se niitä kehui mutta toki kauppias on kauppias. Eipä noista ole huonoja kokemuksia viel saanut lukea. Itselle meinasin sellaiset laittaa mutta päädyin jostain syystä vielä leveämpiin i35 kehiin(jotka on ehkä hieman liikaa kuitenkin normaaleille minioneille)

----------


## pkka

Nyt on uuden pyörän hankinta edennyt jo pahimman yli, eli vaimo on saatu vakuutettua siitä että tarvin uuden pyörän. Vielä kun nykyinen löytää uuden kodin. 

Olen katsellut Kona Process 153 ja Specialized Enduroa

Kumpi noista soveltuis paremmin mulle, kun pyörällä täytyisi hoitaa bike parkit, ehkä muutamat enska kisat ja polut. Eli jokapaikan höylä. Enduroja näkee ihan polku rälläyksessäkin aika usein, mutta Processia en muista nähneeni koskaan, voiko tästä päätellä jotain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## miku80

On tullut noita turun polkuja paiskottua ristiin rastiin endurolla ja kummallakin rengaskoolla.. Ihan hyvin nuo kaikki onnettoman pienet nyppylät nousee vaikkei varsinkaan alurunkoista voi vuorikauriiksi tituleerata, mutta kuitunen virkaveli sitten menee hieman rivakammin ylöskin päin..

----------


## Yamppa

Itse olen ajellut viimekesän kaikki ajoni, pääosin polkua ym. 153 Processilla aivan tyytyväisenä. Ei se mikään vuorikauris toki ole, mutta keveämpi se on liikkeissään mitä mun vanha halpis jäykkäperä Trekki. Mukava näin karvan yli satakiloiselle kuskille vähän järeämpi pyörä. Aivan hyvä vaihtoehto. Enduro oli ostaessa toinen vaihtoehto mutta hinta ja senhetkinen saatavuus ratkaisi.

----------


## pturunen

Täällä mennään 29" endurolla polut, ylämäet ja alamäet. Ei valittamista missään näistä. Enska tuntuu kiipeävän siinä missä Stumpjumper, kun vähän viilasi tekniikkaa. Ei tuota voi kuin suositella.

----------


## mehukatti

> Heh, minun silmiini täälläkin on ihan riittävän isoja
> esimerkiksi tuossa, mm. 1.59 kohdalla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fw-7ukT14Q
> Minua ei tosin huolettaisi tuollaista ajaessa ollenkaan kestääkö pyöräni sen



Takavuosina freeride-aikaan oli noita isompia laitureita, mutta ei enää.

----------


## pturunen

Enduron takalinkkua voi näköjään tuunailla tällaisella:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/02/02/...upgrade-shock/

Mitä mieltä raati on tällaisesta ratkaisusta?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mitä mieltä raati on tällaisesta ratkaisusta?



Mitä mieltä? Kyllä kiitos, valinnanvapaus kiinnostaa aina. Stumppiinkin ehkä tulossa.





> ...Stefan Sack promises new models are in development and on the way.  We’ve heard unofficially that the Stumpjumpers and Cambers are next in  line....

----------


## miku80

Onhan tuohon enduron runkoon saatavilla fox float, rs monarch plus, cane creek kumpikin db malli, öhlins kierrejousella ja ilmaversio.. Kumma jos noista ei mieleistä löydä kun vielä ottaa huomioon kuinka säädettäviä noi cane creekit ja öhlinsit on..

----------


## JackOja

^niimutku.... ei noita oman kiinnityksen iskareita löydy koskaan mistään löytölaareista  :Nolous: 

Saa vinkata jostain alelaarista smoothin iskarin -14 Stumpperiin. Tai sit vaan vien nykyisen Kallliosolan pyöräpesulaan tuunattavaksi.

----------


## pkka

Proseccia kävin parkkipaikalla polkasemassa, ihan hyvältä tuntui vaikkei tossa nyt mitään kuvaa pyörästä saa.. Antavat kuulemma vaikka viikonlopun yli testiin, täytyy käydä hakemassa pidemmälle koeajolle tässä joku viikonloppu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alteregoni

> ^niimutku.... ei noita oman kiinnityksen iskareita löydy koskaan mistään löytölaareista 
> 
> Saa vinkata jostain alelaarista smoothin iskarin -14 Stumpperiin. Tai sit vaan vien nykyisen Kallliosolan pyöräpesulaan tuunattavaksi.



Oliko se bike yoke tai jotain, joka teki muutos sarjaa standardi iskari kiinnitykseen. Sillä vois ratkasta tuon. Hintaa en tosin tiedä.

----------


## Parru

Täältä ääni processille, itsellä juurikin 153-malli. Ennen oli 29"-täpäri ja mietin miten tuolla konalla xc-henkiset useamman tunnin kurjistelut sujuvat. Noh, eihän se mikään maailman kevein ole, mutta mäkisessäkin maastossa olen kyllä letkan mukana hyvin pysynyt ilman ongelmia. Ja kun alamäki alkaa niin ompahan vallan lysti kapistus, kaltaiseni alottelijan käsissä jopa hyppääminen tuntuu tosi hyvältä. Nykyään tulee tosiaan jokseenkin kaikki maastoajot tuolla ajettua, josei satunnuaista läskeilyä lasketa. Pohdinta juuri käynnissä lähtisikö tahkon 120 km matkalle konalla..

----------


## pkka

> Täältä ääni processille, itsellä juurikin 153-malli. Ennen oli 29"-täpäri ja mietin miten tuolla konalla xc-henkiset useamman tunnin kurjistelut sujuvat. Noh, eihän se mikään maailman kevein ole, mutta mäkisessäkin maastossa olen kyllä letkan mukana hyvin pysynyt ilman ongelmia. Ja kun alamäki alkaa niin ompahan vallan lysti kapistus, kaltaiseni alottelijan käsissä jopa hyppääminen tuntuu tosi hyvältä. Nykyään tulee tosiaan jokseenkin kaikki maastoajot tuolla ajettua, josei satunnuaista läskeilyä lasketa. Pohdinta juuri käynnissä lähtisikö tahkon 120 km matkalle konalla..



Kuulostaa hyvältä. 120 joustava 29" täpäri mullakin on tällä hetkellä. Täytyy vielä hakea pidemmälle koeajolle processi kun se mahdollisuus on.

----------


## miku80

> Pohdinta juuri käynnissä lähtisikö tahkon 120 km matkalle konalla..



Voihan sitä kumppareillakin juoksulenkille lähteä, mut mukavampi se lenkkareilla on  :Hymy:

----------


## Nana

Osaako joku heittää mitään suuntaa antavaa arviota kuinka paljon esim noista Konan hirrmuisen painavista täpäreistä keskimäärin lähtis painoa jos alkuperästen tilalle vaihtais Crestin kiekot (27.5 tietty), sekä tuon Pro XCRn hiilarifiilaritangon?

----------


## Parru

Niin..mukavampihan se ois varmaan jollain s-worksin 10keur kuitu-xc-hifi-höyhenellä tahkon lenkille lähteä vaan niillä ajetaan mitä on. Ylämäissä häviää kevyille vaan alamäessä ovat lippukeppejä..ja ei, ei mennyt tunteisiin. Ja kyllä, ymmärrän huumoria. Lyhytjoustoinen 29" vaihtui enskaan ajatuksella että olisi hauskempaa ajaa jokseenkin jokapaikassa ja pääsisi parkkeihinkin ja ajatus toteutui tavoitteen osalta. Joka kerta ollut ajaessa lystiä ja sitä lähettiin ostoksella hakemaan.

----------


## Mait

> Osaako joku heittää mitään suuntaa antavaa arviota kuinka paljon esim noista Konan hirrmuisen painavista täpäreistä keskimäärin lähtis painoa jos alkuperästen tilalle vaihtais Crestin kiekot (27.5 tietty), sekä tuon Pro XCRn hiilarifiilaritangon?



Kait sen 0.5kg pitäisi tippua helposti pelkästään nuo vaihtamalla, kun Crestit taitaa olla jotain 1,5kg tienoilla?

----------


## Nana

^^
En minä sillä sanonut. Olen jossain vaiheessa itse hommaamassa täpäriä ja hyvin kevyenä kuskina mietin näitä painojuttuja ihan käytännön kannalta, että jaksas paremmin ajella siellä tasaisella ja ylämäissäkin.
Nykyinen X Caliber9 painaa kiekkovaihtojen ja tankovaihdoksen jälkeen jotain 11.7kg, joten ei sekään mikään höyhen ollut, eikä ole vieläkään  :Leveä hymy:  mutta tämmönen 47kg mimmi kyllä huomaa eron.
Nyt, kun vielä muistais mitä tuo nykyinen pyörä painoi ennen kiekko-, ym vaihtoja. Kyllä se varmaan yli 13 oli jos oikein muistan.

Mtb kiekot topikista varmaan löytyisi hakemalla tarkempaa infoa, mutta toi kiekkovaihdos laski kyllä selkeästi painoa, kyllä tankokin jotain, muttei niin merkittävää. On se pidemmällä stemmillä, painavammilla kiekoilla ja tangolla ja sisureilla voinut painaa 13 tai ylikin.

----------


## Parru

Joo siis tuohon miku80:n kumpparivertaukseen vaan suolsin ajatuksia. Ei keventelyssä mitään vikaa ole, itekkin kuitutankoa olen miettinyt. Ainahan kevyt on mkukavaa, kunhan vaan on kestävää. Ja sitten isona kun on löysää rahaa niin joku kuituinen enska tyyliin pivot tai yeti tai santa cruzi, ne on kanssa hienoja vehkeitä. Amerikassa osataan.

----------


## Nana

^
Niinpä, kun ei ois rahasta puutetta niin oishan noita. Enemmän valinnanvaraa olisi myös jos ois pidempi, mutta siitä on turha haaveilla. Onneksi on sentään jotain pyöriä tämmöisille pätkillekin.

----------


## VitaliT

> ^
> Niinpä, kun ei ois rahasta puutetta niin oishan noita. Enemmän valinnanvaraa olisi myös jos ois pidempi, mutta siitä on turha haaveilla. Onneksi on sentään jotain pyöriä tämmöisille pätkillekin.



  Vaikka tommoinen. 
 http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/intense-carbine-29-expert-black.html
   Tietysti ei o mikä pivot tai yeti tai santa cruz.

----------


## elasto

> Niin..mukavampihan se ois varmaan jollain s-worksin 10keur kuitu-xc-hifi-höyhenellä tahkon lenkille lähteä vaan niillä ajetaan mitä on. Ylämäissä häviää kevyille vaan alamäessä ovat lippukeppejä..ja ei, ei mennyt tunteisiin. Ja kyllä, ymmärrän huumoria. Lyhytjoustoinen 29" vaihtui enskaan ajatuksella että olisi hauskempaa ajaa jokseenkin jokapaikassa ja pääsisi parkkeihinkin ja ajatus toteutui tavoitteen osalta. Joka kerta ollut ajaessa lystiä ja sitä lähettiin ostoksella hakemaan.



Mä ajoin viime vuonna Tahkon 60km enduro-pyörällä ja ihan hyvin se meni jos tarkotuksena on vaan pitää hauskaa eikä ole kiire mihinkään. Mun pyörä tosin on kuiturunkoinen ja vähän kevyempi kuin Process, mutta ei sillä suurta merkitystä kokonaisuuden kannalta ole.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä oon ajanu kaks edellistä 60km tahkoa 160mm enskoilla(process ja covert). Ei ongelmia. Menee eteenpäin kun polkee.

----------


## Nana

> Vaikka tommoinen. 
>  http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/intense-carbine-29-expert-black.html
>    Tietysti ei o mikä pivot tai yeti tai santa cruz.



Geotaulukko ei osunut silmään, mutta jos pyörä on 29" ja siinä on 140mm joustohaarukka veikkaan, että sen standover jää liian korkealle. 27.5 näin lyhyelle

----------


## VitaliT

> Geotaulukko ei osunut silmään, mutta jos pyörä on 29" ja siinä on 140mm joustohaarukka veikkaan, että sen standover jää liian korkealle. 27.5 näin lyhyelle



  Geo tauluko löytyy tältä. http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/carbine-29c

  sama runko kun viime vuona. Tänä vuona ovat eriväriset ja erilainen shmano kokonpano. S koossa pitäisi sopia 152-165cm pituiselle kuskeille.

  Ja kyllä se on 29” 160mm keulalla :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Jos lähtee ajamaan enskapyörällä jotain maratyyppistä tapahtumaa niin väittäisin, että rullaavilla renkailla saa isoimman hyödyn. Semisliksi takana on oikeastaan hyvä takana kaikenlaisessa ajossa (Rock Razor, Minion SS, jne.) näillä leveysasteilla, jossa ei ole vuoria ja jyrkkiä laskuja. Eikä maksa paljoa. Toinen mikä tuo hyötyä tommosessa tapahtumassa on penkin nostaminen pari senttiä ylös. Monella kun on on penkin yläasento maastoajossa jonkun verran sen alle, mikä olisi optimi polkemiskorkeus.

Nanalle sanoisin, että jos haluat kevyen enskapyörän, niin osta sellainen heti kättelyssä. Yleensä on erittäin huono idea ajan, vaivan, rahanmenon ja lopputuloksen kannalta ostaa ankkuri ja sit lähtee keventelee sitä palikoita yksitellen vaihtamalla. Puhumattakaan jos ostat enskapyörän ja pistät siihen jotain XC-osia kiinni, niin tuloksena on aikamoinen sekasikiö ja pyörän alkuperäinen käyttötarkoitus on vesittynyt.

----------


## marco1

Kiinnostaakin oikeastaan se että onko nuo uusimmat enskat sitten semmoisia että niitä pitää koko ajan ajaa attack asennossa ja pitkää maastoajosettiä varten kannattaa mieluummin  hommata kevyesti bodannut xc-pyörä? 

Koeajot uusista on tekemättä ja oma ratsu on jo oldskooliksi jäänyt treilipyörä joka toimii parhaiten kun on vauhtia ja vähän gorillaa ajotyylissä. En vaan saa itsestäni irti noita kuin harvakseltaan.

----------


## Nana

^^
Juu, kyllä siinä järki on, mutta karut tosiasiat tulevat tämänpituisella vastaan, kun aletaan pyörää hakemaan keveyden perusteella, kun niistä löydetyistä ei yhdenkään päällä ylettäisi seisomaan, paitsi sen Pivotin ja ehkä sen Julianan.
Esim tuon Intensen s-koon standover 819mm, oma inseam 700mm, siitä voi heitellä arvauksia sopiiko se.
Valikoima on erittäin rajattu tämänpituiselle. Aion kyllä käydä edelleen kokeilemassa pyöriä, jotka voisivat sopia jos soh on mitattu ylempää, mutta ei tuo valikoima tule kovasti laajenemaan. Ja toinen asia on tietysti se, että käytän oikein mielelläni kevye(hköt) ostamani osat, kuten kiekot tulevassakin pyörässä, kun se kerran on mahdollista. Kun minä voin ajella näitä maastoja 100mm joustavalla xc jäykkäperällä, talutellen toki siellä täällä, en näe mitään syytä miksi ajoni kärsisi siitä, että samat kiekot olisivat täpärin alla. En minä pituuteni ja käsien pituudenkaan puolesta voi ajella yhtä leveillä tangoilla kuin 185 miehet, minulle tuo nykyinenkin on jo varsin riittävä.

Noin yleisohjeena tuo sanomasi on varsin pätevä niille, suurimmalle osalle, jotka valitsevat sen pyörän, mikä miellyttää, mutta aina, kun mennään johonkin ääripäähän, todella lyhyt, painava tai superpitkä, silloin sovelletaan ja tuunataan, jotta saadaan semmoinen pyörä mikä juuri itselle sopii, jos kerran niitä ei valmiina juurikaan ole.
Yhtälailla kuin merkittävän korkea painokin asettaa pyörälle ja renkaille erityisvaatimuksia niin kyllä sen tekee myös kuskin lyhyys ja keskimääräistä alhaisempi paino.

----------


## stumpe

Kannattaa muistaa että pidempään runkoon voi myös tottua.  :Hymy:  Tietty korkeus on asia erikseen. 

Itse ajan maastoajoni 160mm enskalla. Kyllä sillä pärjää suomimaastoissa, ei tietenkään nopein peli, mutta ei juurikaan notku, alamäessä on älyttömän kivaa paukuttaa kivikoihin ja juurakoihin vauhdilla! Jokainen pyörä on kompromissi jonkin suhteen IMO.

----------


## Nana

^
Jos olisit nähnyt minut muutamien pyörien päällä tietäisit miten reilusti isoja ne olivat.  :Leveä hymy:  Eihän hyvin pieni liikapituus välttämättä ole ongelma, stemmin joutunee anyway vaihtamaan yms, mutta monet ovat vaan kertakaikkisen ylimitoitettuja minulle. Eikä pyörän kauhean paljon turhan pitkä tarvitse olla, kun jo keulan nostelu mm vaikeutuu jo selvästi minkä kyllä huomaa metsässä viimeistään.

ja käyttötarkoitus vaikuttaa paljon. Mulla oli cyclossa ihan nivusiin pyörän päällä seistessä ulottuva yläputki, mutta ei haitannut, kun ajoin enimmäkseen teitä pitkin. Eikä siellä haitannut pitkä ajoasentokaan, ainoastaan se, ettei niin hyvin yltänyt jarrukahvoille sormet, mutta maastoajossa minä ainakin nostelen keulaa ihan tajuttoman paljon, se on saatava näppärästi ylös ja asennon on oltava riittävän pysty ja riittävän lyhyt, jotta käsittely helppoa.

----------


## pturunen

Sportaxissa on joitain XS-kokoisia Julianan pyöriä käytettynä. Oisko niistä mihinkään?

----------


## Nana

No oishan noita jo kokeiltu jos ei liike olisi jossain Tampereella.
Millos pojat tuo niitä tänne Helsinkiin menninkäisten, keijukaisten ja muiden pieneliöiden kokeiltavaksi? Terveisin Pikku-Myy

----------


## pturunen

Jaksat raapustaa tuhat viestiä pyörän speksaamisesta, muttet jaksa matkustaa testaamaan potentiaalista pyörää Tampereelle? Ihan en pysty hahmottamaan taustalla olevaa logiikkaa...

----------


## Lare

Sportaxin kauppias käy välillä pk-seudulla. Lupasi mullekin ottaa pyörän mukaan ihmeteltäväksi.

----------


## Nana

^^
Jokainen ravaa sen verran mitä katsoo aiheelliseksi. Kun ei ole lainkaan varmaa onko pyörässä, kuten niiiiiiiiin monissa muissa, joita yllätys, yllätys ravattu katsomassa eri paikoissa, liian korkea stand over, liian pitkä sejase tms niin en katso aiheelliseksi matkustaa Tampereelle, laittaa koiraa hoitoon siirtää menojani, että pääsen katsomaan. Sinulla ei ole edes mitään tietoa missä kaikkialla olen jo käynyt, joten ei pitäisi olla myöskään aihetta tuohon tapaan kommentoida.

----------


## Itsok

Ei tää Tampere nyt kovin kaukana oo käydä testaamassa fillaria. Varsinkaan jos suomesta löytyy yks ja ainut sopiva pyörä mikä nyt on edes ylipäätään mahdollinen.
Mäkin kävin aikanaan koeajamssa varta vasten yhden foorumilaisen Intensen Uzzia Helsingissä kun en ollut ihan varma päätöksestä. Samalla kertaa tuli ilmi sitten onko L-koko liika iso vai ei.
Otat fillarin mukaan ja käyt vaikka samalla kertaa keskiviikkolenkillä Lamminpäässä.

Tai tottahan tietty on että miks kaikki pitää olla aina Helsingissä. Jaksais sinne nyt lähtee asiakseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nana

^
Joo, siis jos se olisi jotenkin selvää, että se olisi sopiva tilanne olis toinen, mutta kun en voi tietää sitä geotaulukoiden pohjalta. Ei tiedä mistä kohtaa mitattu soh jne.
Tarpeeksi montaa pyörää kun ravaa katsomassa Helsingissä, Vantaalla ja Espoossa, mihin siihenkin saa jo autottomana, etenkin Vantaalla, aikaa kulumaan, ei huvita ihan jokapaikkaan suinpäin singota. Jos niitä jonnekin tuodaan joskus koeajettavaksi niin hyvin todennäköisesti juuri tänne Helsinkiin. Menisin kyllä viivana sinne.

----------


## pturunen

^^ siihen nähden, että tukit lähes joka toisen ketjun pähkäämisellä, niin on aihetta kommentoida (kirjoittamista ei voi estää). I rest my case. Sweet ignore...

----------


## Nana

^
Ahaha, anna mun kaikki kestää. Otan osaa. Montako kuukautta piti odottaa, että pääset sanomaan tuon, kun en ole aikoihin ehtinyt edes vilkaisemaan näitä?
No, onneksi odotus palkittiin viimein. Päivän kohokohta, kun pääsee sanomaan, että sinä speksaat taas.

----------


## Parru

Taattua fillarifoorumia taas kerran, surkuhupaisaa kertakaikkiaan kun ketjut alkaa jossain kohtaa muistuttaa enemmän suoli24:n vastaavia. Hyvä että näihin jaksaa asialliseen ja neuvovaan sävyyn vastailla asiaukot kuten elasto ja mehukatti, orc biker jne. Sekin varmaan loppuisi ja vähintäänkin julkinen ristiinnaulinta jos uskaltaisin täällä tunnustaa ajavani myös moottoripyörillä. Meinasi jo lipsahtaa johonkin altan postitie-lankaan, jossa kaikki motoristit on alkoholisoituneita luonnosta välittämättömiä terroristeja. Hupaisaa kun joskus nätisti moottorienduroa ajaessa eräskin succis pui nyrkkiä kohdatessa, ja myöhemmin samana päivänä kun itsellä ajopeli vaihtunut alla moottorittomaan niin morjestellaan niin iloisesti. Vaan tottahan ne tilastom*lkut pitää olla joka harrasteessa, eipä sillä. Kovin tuntuu vaan lokeroivaa olla meno tällä foorumilla. Ja joo, ei tarvi lukea eikä kirjottaa jos ahdistaa kovin, tiedetään. Hajanaisia huomioita vain. Kevyemmät kiekot kelpaisi itsellekin konaan, hinta ja kestävyys arveluttaa vaan. Ja joo, kyllä tahkolla on tullut nähtyä niin hullunkurisia virityksiä yksipyöräisistä lähtien että eiköhän tuollakin maaliin selviä hymy huulessa!

----------


## velib

Jos siitä Sportaxin Julianasta haluaa tarkempia mittoja, suosittelen soittamaan tai laittamaan sähköpostia Sportaxiin, eiköhän sieltä auteta.

----------


## Jhelen

Pieni varovainen kysymys Turkulaisille. Sattuuko ketään omistamaan Commencalin AM V3/4 ja vielä mieluiten koossa L? Alkaa olemaan harkinta aika ohi ja siirtyä pian kaupoille, mutta koko vielä arveluttaa. Oman pituuteni puolesta (185cm) menis L varsin mainiosti, mutta pitkäraajasena (inseam 92cm) alkaa mietityttämään olisko sittenkin XL parempi. 

Jos jollain vaan sattuis olemaan kyseinen kulkupeli alla, niin mielelläni kokeilisin hieman istahtaa satulalle. 

Tosin jos arvon foorumilaisista löytyy hahmo, jonka mitat on suurinpiirtein samaa kaliiberia vois heittää mua vinkillä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Topicin vaihto

----------


## Samuli-1

> Oman pituuteni puolesta (185cm) menis L varsin mainiosti, mutta pitkäraajasena (inseam 92cm) alkaa mietityttämään olisko sittenkin XL parempi.



Mua on tää ihmettäny useemmassa koon valintaan liittyvässä keskustelussa. Kuinka paljo jalkojen pituus vaikuttaa rungon pituuden valintaan? Eikö tän tyyppisessä pyörässä enemmänki selän ja käsien (käsien pituus toki ehkä korreloi jossain määrin jalkojen pituutta, ns. pitkäraajaisuus?) pituudet vaikuta sopivan runkokoon valintaan?Pitkäjalkanen nostaa tolppansa ylemmäs, jolloin satula siirtyy taaemmas ja pidentää ajoasentoa, mut tämä toki vain istuessa ja satulaa onneks voi aina siirtää kiskoilla eteen päin. Ehkä pitkäjalkainen joutuu siirtämään tankoa suhteessa korkeemmalle, jolloin käytännön reach pienenee, mut aika vähän kuitenkin? Ns. attack positionissakin, kun jalat lähtee polkimilta takaviistoon, on pitkäjalkaisella lantio taaempana ja jos selkä on suhteessa lyhyempi, ni silloinki lyhyempi reach ois ko. henkilölle sopiva. 

Kokeilemallahan se selviää parhaiten, mut näitä mietin. Ontuuko mun logiikka?

----------


## TimoF

> Ontuuko mun logiikka?



Toivottavasti siun käsi paranee pian, pääset ajamaan eikä tarvi käyttää aikaansa moisen pohtimiseen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mehukatti

Mun mielestä 185cm on on monilla rungoilla L:n ja XL:n välissä, eikä siinä ole mitään oikeeta ratkaisua vaan kyse on lähinnä makuasioista. Tosin joissain rungoissa kuten Konan Process 153:ssa XL-koko on sitten oikeesti pitkä ohjaamoltaan.  :Hymy:  Periaatteessa pitkillä jaloilla ja lyhyellä torsolla vois ehkä ajatella, että L olisi parempi?

----------


## pkka

Process 153 -16 vai Process 153 DL -15?
Hinta suunnilleen sama, deluxessa vissiin parempaa palikkaa kiinni? Runko pysynyt samana?

----------


## Yamppa

Itse ottaisin ehdottomasti dl:n jos hinta sama

----------


## pkka

> Itse ottaisin ehdottomasti dl:n jos hinta sama



DL jäi käteen. Eka lenkki tehty, tykkäsin.

----------


## Yamppa

Itse himoitsin tuota dl:ää mutta oli niin kova hinta että otin silloin tavallisen. On ollut mieleinen sekin. Nousi tällevuodelle hinnat aika rajusti perusmallillakin.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Crosspostaus tuolta pyöräsi kuva -topikista, kun kuulunee enempi tänne....

Päivitin siis lenkkipyörää vähän tuoreemmaksi; hiilarifoxy XR Pikellä, SRAM X01, Shimanon M8000 jarrut, Easton Haven 35mm stemmi+kuitutanko, Reverb, Pron Falcon kuitupenkki ja hiilarikiekkoja odotellessa Racefacen turbinet kiekkoina. Painoa 12.3kg polkimilla. 

Helkatin makee pyörä ajaa kolmen lenkin perusteella ja eilisellä lenkillä Veikkolaisen Karin perässä alamäkiä tykitellessä tuntui olevan kyllä ihan elementissään. Pienistä ennakkoluuloista huolimatta en ole kokenut tuota millään lailla kankeaksi myöskään hitaammassakin puunkierrossa, eli omaan käteen kyllä vaikuttaa olevan ihan timanttinen yleispyörä. Jos on koeajoon mahdollisuus, niin kannattaa käydä kyllä testaamassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Nana

> Jos siitä Sportaxin Julianasta haluaa tarkempia mittoja, suosittelen soittamaan tai laittamaan sähköpostia Sportaxiin, eiköhän sieltä auteta.



Ai hitsi, tämä pääsi unhoittumaan. Pitääkin olla yhteyksissä sinne jos joskus sattuisivat täälläpäin pyörineen jopa käväisemään. Muutenkin pitää käydä vähän tsiigailemassa täpäreitä. Ei noista mitoista ota selvää, kun omassa miniTrekissäkin on 70mm stand over jos sen mittaa puolestavälistä yläputkea, vähän satulan edessä se taas on vain 62-63 taivutetun putken vuoksi.

----------


## stumpe

xs tai s-kokoinen Konan process 134 vois olla Nanalle passeli on meinaan liikkumavaraa vaakaputken päällä.  :Hymy:  

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/kona-pr...view-2016.html

Tuossa vielä arvio..

----------


## Nana

^
No tuo on ollut harkinta-hatussa jo tovin. Pitänee mennä sitäkin tonnikeijua katsomaan. Lähtishän siitäkin väkisinkin joku gramma, kun tuo kilometrin pituinen tanko olis pakko ensitöiksi vaihtaa semmoiseen, mihin raajat riittäis ja mullahan ei ole kuin hiilaritanko enää jos tuon X-Calin myyn. ja ne kiekot tietty ja plussavaihtaja ja Deityn satulatolppa satuloineen.

Voi Jeesus, mikä mielikuva tuli yön valvoneena tuosta: Nana istumassa tyhjän kodin lattialla sylissään hiilaritanko, plussavaihtaja ja satulatolppa satuloineen, nojaten Crestin kiekkosettiin *ilman* fillaria.  :No huh!: 
Kai tää voidaan sit järjestää jotenkin silleen, et multa haetaan Cali vasta, kun uus fillari on jo täällä ja ajovalmiina etten tarttis terapiaistuntoja välissä?

----------


## Greycap

> Voi Jeesus, mikä mielikuva tuli yön valvoneena tuosta: Nana istumassa tyhjän kodin lattialla sylissään hiilaritanko, plussavaihtaja ja satulatolppa satuloineen, nojaten Crestin kiekkosettiin *ilman* fillaria. 
> Kai tää voidaan sit järjestää jotenkin silleen, et multa haetaan Cali vasta, kun uus fillari on jo täällä ja ajovalmiina etten tarttis terapiaistuntoja välissä?



Saatan nyt missata jotain mutta mitäs jos sen vaikka laittaa myyntiin vasta sitten kun uuden puolesta on kaikki kunnossa?  :Sekaisin: 

Ja ehkä olen liikaa Fingerporia tässä matkan varrella lukenut mutta ekana tuli mieleen tuosta "tyhjän kodin lattialla" että ei kai se pyörän ostaja sentään huonekaluja vie mennessään...

----------


## Nana

^
Juu, juu, kysehän oli siis _mielikuvasta,_ vieläpä toista vuorokautta valvoneena. Ei minulla unissakaan ole kaikki ihan loogista.
Edelliseen lisättäköön, että käteen jäisi toki myös Chesterin stemmi ja polkimet ja Odi AGt hiilaritangon päissä.
Hitsi, kun ton Konan varastosaldot näyttää taas tyhjää. Ei pääse kokeilemaan.

Ja kyllä, kun tuo Cali tuosta lähtee niin kyllä siihen jää iso tyhjä tila täytettäväksi, melkoiset saappaat astua seuraavalla, on siihen jotenkin niin kiintynyt, kun se on ainoana pyöränä ollut mukana vähän kaikkialla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ no minä kyllä itsekseni repesin alkuperäiselle mielikuvalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

> ^
> No tuo on ollut harkinta-hatussa jo tovin. Pitänee mennä sitäkin tonnikeijua katsomaan. Lähtishän siitäkin väkisinkin joku gramma, kun tuo kilometrin pituinen tanko olis pakko ensitöiksi vaihtaa semmoiseen, mihin raajat riittäis ja mullahan ei ole kuin hiilaritanko enää jos tuon X-Calin myyn. ja ne kiekot tietty ja plussavaihtaja ja Deityn satulatolppa satuloineen.



Mä en ymmärrä tuota sun tonnikeiju pelkoa  :Vink:  Tuon konan ilmoitettu paino M-koossa 13.2kg
Katy Winton on 1m 59cm pitkä ja ajaa Trek Slash 9.9 hiilikuitupyörällä ja se painaa 13.3kg  :Hymy: 
https://youtu.be/Pvh2khiBkvg?t=3m53s

----------


## Nana

^Niin ja hänhän ei tietenkään aja hissienskaa alamäkeen?  :Sarkastinen:  Taitaa neidolta löytyä kevyempää kulkinetta sinne, missä kiipeillään kukkulalta kukkulalle, jos semmoista harrastaa. Kyllä se vaan tämänkokoisilla vaikuttaa siihen, miten sillä pyörällä jaksaa ajella jos se on painava. Isommilla hepuilla ei niinkään jos ei kisaa, ellei nyt jollain 30kg kulkineella ajele.
Mutta siis ei noi oikein mikään (lukuunottamatta ehkä Pivottia) katselemistani ole kevyitä, joten sitä keventelyä harrastellaan sitten todennäköisesti niillä kiekoilla, tangoilla sun muilla, mitä käteen jää Trekistä.

Meil on täällä keskuspuistossa sitäpaitsi ihan järkyn huonosti toimiva hissikuljetuspalvelu. Joka ylämäessä haen katseellani hissipistettä, valmiina hyppäämään kyytiin, mutta ne on jemmattu niin taitavasti, että joudun ihan itse polkemaan ylös asti. Ja seuraavan nyppylän kohdalla taas sama juttu. Tosi bad service. Se on palautteen paikka.

----------


## HC Andersen

Keskuspuistossa on niitä kuuluisia tähtiportteja (luulet olevasi jossain kohta huomaat olevasi jossain aivan muualla) jotka kuljettaa pahaa avistamatonta kulkijaa minne sattuu, on taito löytää ne jotka johtaa ylämäen päälle...

----------


## Nana

^ Niin on, niitä on jokapaikassa. Olen ihan tasaisesti eksyksissä aina, luullen vain hetkittäin paikantaneeni sijaintini, mutta tajuten taas hetken päästä olevani ihan muualla.

----------


## Greycap

Onhan se totta että kyllä sen itsekin huomaa ylämäkeen vääntäessä onko alla 10,5 kg vai 13,5 kg pyörä vaikkei kokonaismassan kohdalla puhuta kuin alle 5% erosta mutta kuitenkin. Tosin tuossa omassa verrokkiparissa nyt on erona melkein kaikki muukin kuin pelkkä paino... no joka tapauksessa, en silti välttämättä tekisi päätöstä painon perusteella ellei kaikki muu ole vertailukelpoista tai painoero tosi iso. Jollain kilolla ei ole mitään väliä (olen niin heinäkeppi itsekin että uskallan tuon sanoa) varsinkaan jos se painavampi pyörä on jostain muusta syystä parempi käsitellä. Sitten jos mennään tuonne kolmen kilon luokkaan niin on jo kysyttävä että mitä toisessa on tehty väärin jos lisäpainolla ei saavuteta jotain selvästi havaittavaa etua kuten puolta pidempiä joustoja tai muuta mukavaa.

Oma juttunsa on sitten tietysti hinta. Nyrkkisääntöhän taisi olla että euro per gramma on vielä ihan jees, onko sitten järkevää maksaa tonni enemmän siitä että pyörä on kilon kevyempi jää jokaisen itsensä päätettäväksi.

----------


## pturunen

Pivotin Switchblade tulee olemaan kova luu enskassa. Jopas osaa olla kuumottava pyörä. Odotan Spessun vastausta 29"/27.5+ kumit syövän pyörän suhteen, nyt kun Cruzi ja Pivot molemmat ovat julkaisseet 150/135mm joustavat iteraationsa. Pivotti syö vielä 160mm keulan ja on uudella 157 boostilla, johon mahtuu 3,25" gumes taaksekin.

----------


## Samuli-1

> Odotan Spessun vastausta 29"/27.5+ kumit syövän pyörän suhteen, nyt kun Cruzi ja Pivot molemmat ovat julkaisseet 150/135mm joustavat...



Eikös tuo Stumpjumper 6Fattie söis myös 29-kiekkoja? Vai odotteletko tänä vuonna julkaistavan Enduron tulevan myös plussaversiona?

----------


## Loook

> Eikös tuo Stumpjumper 6Fattie söis myös 29-kiekkoja? Vai odotteletko tänä vuonna julkaistavan Enduron tulevan myös plussaversiona?



Kyllä syö. Keväällä kokeilin pikaisesti 6fattiessä Bontragerin boost-navallisia 29er kiekkoja, joissa oli 2,1" sirkkelin terät renkaina ja kyllä sinne muistaakseni jäi hyvin tilaa vähän leveämmällekin renkaalle.

----------


## pturunen

Kaiken järjen mukaan Enduroon tulisi plussa-versio, kun kerran jengi niitä koko ajan muuttaa jo nyt plussiksi.

----------


## AJR

Polttelee polttelee... 

Viimeset 4v oon huristellut Spessun Enduro Compilla (2010) eikä omissa ajoissa oikeen siitäkään oo löytyny mitään pahaa sanottavaa, mutta 6v vanha malli... Eli pitäisköhän käydä kaupoilla. All-in-one menopeli ois tähtäimessä millä ajelen kaikki ajot: peräkärryn veto, työmatkat, hki:in keskuspuiston polut, pidemmät metsäajelut ja vielä kaupan päälle tulee jokusen kerran kesässä käytyä bikeparkeissa. Spessua ennen oli käytössä Radon 100m joustolla eli kauheesti ei ole kokemuksia erilaisista fillareista. Spessun sain aikoinani reippaaseen aleen eli siinä ei tarttenu hintaa harmitella. Nyt uudet Spessut maksaa maltaita eli joutuu etsimään vaihtoehtoja. Vähän on myös hakusessa kannattaako tähyillä kohteita mihin menee 27.5+ ja 29 vai pelkkä 29 vai pelkkä 27.5 vai pelkkä 27.5+.  :Hymy: 

Se siitä alustuksesta. Kiikarissa on tällä hetkellä YT:n Capra ja kenties myös Jeffsy. Capra on varmaan passeli eikä hirveästi(?) eroa nykyisestä Endurosta ihan kauheesti, kai. Jeffsyssä mua mietityttää se, että kuinka paljon ketterämpi se ois kuin Capra ja nykyinen Enduro. Jeffsyn mainosklipissä pyörä ainakin kulkee ihan nätisti.  :Hymy:  Omat taidothan näitten pelien kanssa tulee joka tapauksessa ekana vastaan... Capran saan varmaankin testiajoon lähitulevaisuudessa. Tietääkö ketään onko jollakulla pk-seudulla Jeffsyä lainata pariks tunniks? Pituutta mulla on 180cm eli Jeffsyn L on se oikea koko.

Tiiä sitten jaksanko odotella uusinta Spessun Enduroa ja kannattaako, kun senkin hinta on lähempänä 4k kuin 3k...

- Antti

----------


## eki15

> Onhan se totta että kyllä sen itsekin huomaa ylämäkeen vääntäessä onko alla 10,5 kg vai 13,5 kg pyörä vaikkei kokonaismassan kohdalla puhuta kuin alle 5% erosta mutta kuitenkin. Tosin tuossa omassa verrokkiparissa nyt on erona melkein kaikki muukin kuin pelkkä paino... no joka tapauksessa, en silti välttämättä tekisi päätöstä painon perusteella ellei kaikki muu ole vertailukelpoista tai painoero tosi iso. Jollain kilolla ei ole mitään väliä (olen niin heinäkeppi itsekin että uskallan tuon sanoa) varsinkaan jos se painavampi pyörä on jostain muusta syystä parempi käsitellä. Sitten jos mennään tuonne kolmen kilon luokkaan niin on jo kysyttävä että mitä toisessa on tehty väärin jos lisäpainolla ei saavuteta jotain selvästi havaittavaa etua kuten puolta pidempiä joustoja tai muuta mukavaa.
> 
> Oma juttunsa on sitten tietysti hinta. Nyrkkisääntöhän taisi olla että euro per gramma on vielä ihan jees, onko sitten järkevää maksaa tonni enemmän siitä että pyörä on kilon kevyempi jää jokaisen itsensä päätettäväksi.




Tulee aika kalliiksi pyörä jos 1€ per 1g esim 13kg pyörä olis 13 000g niin 13k€ en tiedä ymmärsinkö väärin

----------


## pturunen

Ymmärsit. Tuo euron gramma kevennyksen hinta tulee vastaan kun pyörän hinta on selvästi keskitasoa korkeampi ja osat jo valmiiksi kevyempiä.

Tässä tarkoitetaan sitä, kun lähdetään keventämään lisää jo valmiiksi kevyestä pyörästä. Tällöin kevyemmät osat ovat kuitua/titaania ja hinta aiempaa kevyemmälle osalle on kova. Esim. 12 kg enskapyörästä kevennys 11 kg alkaa kustantamaan tonnin, joka tulee vaikka aluvanteista kuituvanteisiin siirtymällä.

----------


## miumau

Sain pari viikkoa sitten helmikuussa tilaamani Pole Evolink 150:sen. Se on ihan käsittämättömän hyvä. Alaspäin sillä uskaltaa ajaa lujempaa kuin DH-pyörällä (Intense 951), joka minulla oli aiemmin ja ylöspäin se kiipeä paremmin kuin yksikään trailipyörä, jolla olen ajanut. Toki xc-pyörät kiipeävät vauhdikkaammin, mutta teknisen ylämäen tuolla kyllä pääsee paremmin. Etupään pito on suorastaan tyrmäävän hyvä eikä peräpään pidossakaan ole valittamista. Pyörä on pitkä ja loiva, mutta ajossa sitä ei huomaa ollenkaan enkä ole ainakaan vielä jäänyt konkeliin yhteenkään mutkaan pyörän pituuden takia :Hymy: .
   Kävin myös koittamassa sillä hissipyöräilyä ja eipä tullut dh-pyörää ikävä. Renkaat on tällä hetkellä NN 2.8 joten kivet ja juuret eivät paljoa häiritse. Keulana on DVO Diamond ja tuo NN 2.8 sopii siihen hyvin, sopisi ehkä jopa 3.0 versiokin. Taakse menisi varmasti ainakin 3.25 ehkä jopa suurempikin. Niin eikä ole mitään boosteja kummassakaan päässä vaan ihan tavan 100/15 ja 142/12 mitoitukset.
   Ostin sen ihan trailipyöräksi enkä sillä mihinkään kisaan ajatellut mennä, mutta jos joku harkitsee uutta enduropyörää niin kannatta jokin noista Poleista käydä koeajamassa.

----------


## nikomattiantero

Moro. 

Uuden enskapyörän osto olisi edessä. Aikaisempana pyörinä on ollut Specialized Stumpjumpper comp lenkkipyöränä ja Trek session 88 bikeparkkeihin. Loukkaantumisen takia hankkiuduin molemmista eroon ja nyt tulisikin kaikki ajot suorittaa samalla pyörällä. Ajo tulee olemaan pääsääntöisesti alamäkipainotteista enskaa sekä bikeparkkia. Aina ei kuitenkaan pääse bikeparkkeihin ajelemaan jolloin tulee poljettua myös ihan metsäpoluilla.
Budjetti on noin 3700€ ja miellessä onkin ollut joko Specialized Enduro comp, Commencal Meta AM V4 Race, tai Orange Alpine 160 pro. Kysymys kuuluukin mitä kyseisistä pyöristä suosittelisitte minuille vai olisiko joku muu vielä parempi vaihtoehto?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Orange on noista klassikko, ei voi mennä vikaan. Enduro heti kakkosena ja Meta pitää perää.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Sanokaas nyt.Konan process 153 pyörään olen yläpuolista ohjuria hankkimassa.Keskiön ympärillä on iscg05 kiinnitys,mutta chainstayssa on myös,mitä ilmeisemmin etuvaihtajalle kiinnitys paikka.
Meneekö tuohon chainstayhin e-type? E-type olisi hyvä kun ei tarvitse kampia irroittaa jos ohjurin haluaakin pois.

----------


## kauris

> Orange on noista klassikko, ei voi mennä vikaan. Enduro heti kakkosena ja Meta pitää perää.



Orangessa mietityttää vain se, että sitä on kehuttu jo tyyliin 10 vuotta. Onko se pysynyt ajan hermolla kehityksessä vai oliko se valmiiksi uusimpiin pyöriinkin verrattuna täydellinen? Itselläni on jo about 8 vuotta vanha meta alkuperäisellä takaiskarillakin vielä ja epäilen, että tän hetken pyörät on samassa hintaluokassa aikasta lailla parempia. Mutta ei auta mennä kokeilemaan, koska nyt ei ole oikein varaa päivittää.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Moro. 
> 
> Uuden enskapyörän osto olisi edessä. Aikaisempana pyörinä on ollut Specialized Stumpjumpper comp lenkkipyöränä ja Trek session 88 bikeparkkeihin. Loukkaantumisen takia hankkiuduin molemmista eroon ja nyt tulisikin kaikki ajot suorittaa samalla pyörällä. Ajo tulee olemaan pääsääntöisesti alamäkipainotteista enskaa sekä bikeparkkia. Aina ei kuitenkaan pääse bikeparkkeihin ajelemaan jolloin tulee poljettua myös ihan metsäpoluilla.
> Budjetti on noin 3700€ ja miellessä onkin ollut joko Specialized Enduro comp, Commencal Meta AM V4 Race, tai Orange Alpine 160 pro. Kysymys kuuluukin mitä kyseisistä pyöristä suosittelisitte minuille vai olisiko joku muu vielä parempi vaihtoehto?



Miten olisi Devinci Spartan?

http://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-spartan-

----------


## AJR

Onkohan Endurosta tulossa ens vuonna uudempi painos missä joustoa on vähän koroteltu ja varmaan + koon renkaat mahtuu paremmin? Mountainbikeshopissa on vissiin jotain 2015 Enduro-malleja alessa mikäli "vanhat" kelpaa.

----------


## pturunen

^oliko hakusessa 29" vai 27.5"? Jos 29" niin äänestän Spessua. Tai miten olisi 27.5+? Siinä saattaisi olla eniten yleispyörää tarjolla ja viimeisimmissä enskakisoissa 27.5+:lla on sijoituttu hyvin. Uskon sen olevan tulevaisuutta ja uutta mankelia hankittaessa kannattaa tuumia tuokin puoli loppuun.

----------


## Samuli-1

> Onkohan Endurosta tulossa ens vuonna uudempi painos missä joustoa on vähän koroteltu ja varmaan + koon renkaat mahtuu paremmin? Mountainbikeshopissa on vissiin jotain 2015 Enduro-malleja alessa mikäli "vanhat" kelpaa.



Tässä kesän aikana sitä uutta Enskaa oltais vissii odottelemassa. Spekseistä ei oo tainnu tihkua juuri mitään, paitsi että jousitusratkaisu ois ehkä menossa ihan uusiksi. 

Nykyiseenkin 29:n mahtuu 2.8" -rengas, mut ei 3.0".

----------


## nikomattiantero

Kiitoksia vastauksista! Olen kallistumassa joko Devincin spartaan tai Specializedin Enduro comppiin, koska ne tuntuisivat vastaamaan parhaiten omaan tarpeeseen ja niitä löytyy helposti M kokoisena koeajoon. 27,5" on hakusessa, koska mielestäni 29" tekee pyörästä hieman kankean kovemmissa vauhdeissa bikeparkeissa (jos kovemman vauhdin joskus sattuu saavuttamaan). Voi olla toki etten vain osaa kuskata kaksysiä.

----------


## pturunen

^Spessun Endurosta on moni sanonut, että toimii paremmin 29"-versiona. Tuo on saanut eniten kiitosta nimenomaan sen kyvystä saada nopeus päälle ja pitää se. Plussagumeksien laittamisen hinta on, että BB laskee pari senttiä ja alkuun kammet paukkuvat kiville.

----------


## eki_boomer

27,5+ vois olla "nykyaikaisempi"

http://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-hendrix

----------


## Janmppa

> 27,5+ vois olla "nykyaikaisempi"
> 
> http://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-hendrix



Miksi tuossa on XC haarukka? Eikä hissitolppaa.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Miksi tuossa on XC haarukka? Eikä hissitolppaa.



Hyvä huomio, lienee enemmän Trail käyttöön suunnattu.

----------


## pturunen

Hissitolpan puutteen voin tuossa irvistäen ymmärtää, jos tarkoituksena on budjettipyörä. 120 mm Reba on aika käsittämätön ratkaisu, kun kilpailijat tarjoavat 150 mm FOx36/150 mm Pike -keulan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Hissitolpan puutteen voin tuossa irvistäen ymmärtää, jos tarkoituksena on budjettipyörä. 120 mm Reba on aika käsittämätön ratkaisu, kun kilpailijat tarjoavat 150 mm FOx36/150 mm Pike -keulan.



Olen noita 27+ pyöriäkin jonkun aikaa katsellut. Kuka tarjoaa tuota fox36/pike keulaa tuossa alle 3500€ hintaluokassa? Monesti noissa on just noita kevyempiä traili keuloja.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Sorry, en tarkoittanut erityisesti tuossa hintaluokassa, vaan hiljattain 27.5+ yleishöyliä julkaiseita valmistajia (Spessu, Pivot, Cruzi jne). Oletettavasti noistakin tulee alumiiniset versiot järkevämpään hintaan piakkoin saataville.

----------


## Samuli-1

> ^Spessun Endurosta on moni sanonut, että toimii paremmin 29"-versiona. Tuo on saanut eniten kiitosta nimenomaan sen kyvystä saada nopeus päälle ja pitää se. Plussagumeksien laittamisen hinta on, että BB laskee pari senttiä ja alkuun kammet paukkuvat kiville.



Joo, 29 toimii, varsinki ku on vauhtia. Itellä ollu 650b:n iskarikiinnike melkein koko ajan, mikä siis laskee keskiötä aika reilusti ja loiventaa keulakulmaa. Kammet on 170 mm ja aika leveet flättipolkimet. Ihan huoletta saa kyllä ajella, kun ees vähä kattelee, missä kohtaa polkee ja missä ei.

----------


## jumittaja

Oisko kellään kokemusta kyseisistä pyöristä tai suosituksia antaa? Tarkotuksena siis ois noin parin tonnin hinnoissa pyörivä eskapyörä, jolla vois dh-hommia myös harvakseltaan käydä koittelemassa... jos sellasta pyörää nyt on olemassa tohon hintaan. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...170-8.0-465490

https://www.canyon.com/fi/gravity/to...x-gapstar.html

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-5-0.html

----------


## alteregoni

No ensi alkuun Spectral noista aivan eri tyyppinen, enemmän traili ajoon tehty. Torquen ja Swoopin ottaisin vain alamäki käyttöön poislukien satunnaiset mäen ylös polkemiset. Saattaisi olla aika raskaita yleiskäyttöön. Näistä Swoop:ssa modernimpi geo. Tuossa best of both worlds ehdotus. Osuisi tuohon kategorioiden väliin.

----------


## Janmppa

Halvin Yt capra myös yksi vaihtoehto: https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det...1/sCategory/92
L-koko myyty jo loppuun, joten suosittu malli on.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mulla on tämä http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...ide-150-80-hd/ Ja olen tykännyt, en sitten tiedä miten DH kelpoinen on mutta muuten tuntuu hinta/laatusuhteeltaan pätevältä jokapaikan höylältä ja on aavistuksen kevyempi kuin monet vaastaavat.

----------


## jumittaja

Hölmöjä kysymyksiä, mutta miksi toi vitus on kevyempi polkea kun esim. toi radon swoop?
Capra oli mielenkiintosen olonen tuttavuus myös. Näyttäis olevan toi S-koko tulossa vasta joskus syssymmällä. Oli suositeltu tuolla S-kokoa 160 - 174cm polkijoille ja itellä mittaa se huimat 173 cm.

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Hölmöjä kysymyksiä, mutta miksi toi vitus on kevyempi polkea kun esim. toi radon swoop?
> Capra oli mielenkiintosen olonen tuttavuus myös. Näyttäis olevan toi S-koko tulossa vasta joskus syssymmällä. Oli suositeltu tuolla S-kokoa 160 - 174cm polkijoille ja itellä mittaa se huimat 173 cm.



vitus tarkoitettu enskaan joskin menee varmasti ihan hyvin suomi dh:ssa, swoop on suoraan dh peli ja eroina mm. eri välitykset, painavemmat/kestävemmät komponentit ja enempi joustoa.

kannattaa olla rehellinen itselleen millaiseen ajoon pyörä tulee, jos on tarkoitus polkea niin ehdottomasti suosittelisin enduroa jolla varmasti pärjää myös bike parkissa. jos taas pelkkään hissipyöräilyyn/työntäen ylös hymyssä suin alas settiin niin silloin käy ihan dh peli.

katselisin vähän käytettyä jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa..

----------


## jumittaja

Tuolla Radonin sivuilla kyllä lukee, että ois kyseessä enduro pyörä, tai "superenduro". Painoakin näyttäisi olevan vaan puol kiloa enemmän kun vituksessa ja eikös nuo osatkin ole aika perus palikoita? Nuo välitykset näyttäis kyllä olevan tosiaan erilaiset. Kiitos jo tässä vaiheessa kaikille vinkeistä ja opastuksesta!

----------


## alteregoni

Myös geometriat vaikuttaa polkemiseen, kuten joustomatkat. Ja myös jousituksen toiminnan suunnittelussa otetaan huomioon millaiseen käytöön fillaria kohdennetaan. Ei kannata tuijotella pelkkiä pyörien painoja. Tuo Swoop on mun mielestä kyllä freeride pyörä, mutta se ei vaan ole kovin trendikäs markkinointi nimi tällä hetkellä, kun  taikasana "enduro" taas on kuuminta shittiä ikinä.

----------


## pturunen

Älä nyt, eilen Lehikoinen valisti Mavic Ride Dayssa enduropyörän olevan do-it-all -pyörä.

----------


## alteregoni

> No ensi alkuun Spectral noista aivan eri tyyppinen, enemmän traili ajoon tehty. Torquen ja Swoopin ottaisin vain alamäki käyttöön poislukien satunnaiset mäen ylös polkemiset. Saattaisi olla aika raskaita yleiskäyttöön. Näistä Swoop:ssa modernimpi geo. Tuossa best of both worlds ehdotus. Osuisi tuohon kategorioiden väliin.




Niin minäkin....

----------


## Hazzu

> Hölmöjä kysymyksiä, mutta miksi toi vitus on kevyempi polkea kun esim. toi radon swoop?
> Capra oli mielenkiintosen olonen tuttavuus myös. Näyttäis olevan toi S-koko tulossa vasta joskus syssymmällä. Oli suositeltu tuolla S-kokoa 160 - 174cm polkijoille ja itellä mittaa se huimat 173 cm.



Itselle ei sattunut silmiin mitään miksi toi swoop170 olisi jotenkin heikko polkemisessa. Ihan nyky-enduro geo ja osat. Kai ne on Radonilla ajatellu et tehdään Sliden rinnalle vähän enemmän alamäestä tykkäävä peli joka ei vielä ihan täysverinen deehoo ole. Se kumpi on parempi polkea: vitus vai swoop selviäisi vain testaamalla. Toinen juttu on myös se, tarviiko Suomessa oikein missään joustoa 170 kun 135 joustavallakin ajellaan kympin sakkiin dh-kisoissa.

----------


## Samuli-1

> Toinen juttu on myös se, tarviiko Suomessa oikein missään joustoa 170 kun 135 joustavallakin ajellaan kympin sakkiin dh-kisoissa.



Tarvii jos kokee tarvitsevansa. Antaahan se jousto ainakin itseluottamusta moneen juttuun, eikä tarvi pyöränkään puolesta surra niin paljoa. Ja sit toi Kokonniemen rata (tai kympin sakki nykyisillä osanottajamäärillä) ei varmaan oo hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkälaista joustoa jossain muualla vois tarvita tai haluta.

----------


## Hazzu

> Tarvii jos kokee tarvitsevansa. Antaahan se jousto ainakin itseluottamusta moneen juttuun, eikä tarvi pyöränkään puolesta surra niin paljoa. Ja sit toi Kokonniemen rata (tai kympin sakki nykyisillä osanottajamäärillä) ei varmaan oo hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkälaista joustoa jossain muualla vois tarvita tai haluta.



Tuo on totta... tarvii jos kokee tarvitsevansa. Juurikin tämän takia itsellä on liikaakin joustoa kun joskus koin tarvitsevani. Mun mielestä tuo dh vähäjoustoisella oli varsin hyvä esimerkki siitä ettei tarvi pelätä etteikö vähemmälläkin pärjäisi. Ei siellä kuitenkaan hiljaa ajettu vaikka rata ei toisessakaan osakilpailussa kovin paha tainnut olla. Eka taidettiin voittaa enduro-pyörällä. Pointtihan oli että vähemmälläkin pärjää Suomessa... ellei tosiaan tunne tarvitsevansa. Toisaalta myös ei se 160 tai 170 milliä joustoa tee pyörästä huonoa poljettavaa tai jotenkin huonompaa pienessä mäessä joten ei niistä ylimääräisistä senteistä välttis haittaa ole.

----------


## NikHa

Taitokompensaatiotahan (joustoa) pitää olla sen verran kun omistajan taidot vaatii. Ite olen niin paska ajamaan alamäkeen että on pitäny laittaa ihan liian isojoustoinen ja järeärenkainen pyörä peruslenkkeilyyn. Nousuissa ja tasasella reenaan reisiä ja alamäessä saa töhökin pitää hauskaa kun pyörä korjaa virheet.

----------


## alteregoni

Komppaan NikHaa. Se on kiva vaan jyrätä kaiken yli, kun ei osaa hyppiä tms. ja etsiä optimaalista ajolinjaa. Itse selitän että: "mulla agressiivinen ajotyyli"  :Cool: . Kaikki joustot tulee imuroitua mitä pyörässä on käytössä.

----------


## elasto

> Taitokompensaatiotahan (joustoa) pitää olla sen verran kun omistajan taidot vaatii. Ite olen niin paska ajamaan alamäkeen että on pitäny laittaa ihan liian isojoustoinen ja järeärenkainen pyörä peruslenkkeilyyn. Nousuissa ja tasasella reenaan reisiä ja alamäessä saa töhökin pitää hauskaa kun pyörä korjaa virheet.







> Komppaan NikHaa. Se on kiva vaan jyrätä kaiken yli, kun ei osaa hyppiä tms. ja etsiä optimaalista ajolinjaa. Itse selitän että: "mulla agressiivinen ajotyyli" . Kaikki joustot tulee imuroitua mitä pyörässä on käytössä.



Haha, näähän kuulostaa harvinaisen tutulta!  :Leveä hymy: 

T. Strive CF traili-ajossa

----------


## pturunen

^sama. Muutos 140>160mm muutti oman ajamisen täysin (tosin Revelation>Pike vaikutti asiaan myös). Isoin muutos on siinä, että henkinen kantti kasvoi keulan myötä. Piken kanssa pystyy haastamaan itseään enemmän ja oppii ajamalla aikaisempaa vaikempia paikkoja. On tuo iso josto pelastanut myös usealta otb:lta, joka sekin lisää varmuutta ajamiseen. Revelationissa oli lukitus, mutta en koe Piken notkumista poljettaessa niin häiritsevänä etteikö sen hankkiminen kannattaisi.

----------


## zipo

Ööö piti oikein testata nykyaikaista täysjoustoa.En tiedä endurosta mitään kuhan rullailen takapihan metsikössä.
Spedu nappas 2 kertaa tonttiin,matala bb vaati hieman totuttelua mutta ihan jees laite.
Tämä:Trek Fuel EX 9.8 27.5+

----------


## t3mppu

> ^sama. Muutos 140>160mm muutti oman ajamisen täysin (tosin Revelation>Pike vaikutti asiaan myös). Isoin muutos on siinä, että henkinen kantti kasvoi keulan myötä. Piken kanssa pystyy haastamaan itseään enemmän ja oppii ajamalla aikaisempaa vaikempia paikkoja. On tuo iso josto pelastanut myös usealta otb:lta, joka sekin lisää varmuutta ajamiseen. Revelationissa oli lukitus, mutta en koe Piken notkumista poljettaessa niin häiritsevänä etteikö sen hankkiminen kannattaisi.



Eikös Pikessä saa (hitaan)vaimennuksen säädöillä korvattua tuota lukitusta?

Mä oon kans vähän samoilla linjoilla, että ison jouston anteeksiantavuus tuo henkistä tukea ajaa kovempaa ja pahempiin paikkoihin.

Itse ajelen aika pitkälti 50/60 jaolla 26" 170/160mm enskalla ja 120mm xc 29er jäykkäperällä.


Enskalla löytyy hienosti niitä "ai tästäkin pystyi ajamaan" ja sitten sillä varmuudella myöhemmin samasta paikasta jäykkäperällä.

(xc) Jäykkäperällä oppii sitten taas katsomaan riittävästi eteensä ja edes vähän niitä ajolinjoja, kun ei vaan voi pommittaa kaikkeen täysiä päin.

Sitten siirretään nämä huomiot taas enskalla ajoon ja sillä voikin päästellä vielä kovempaa.

Näin syntyy näppärä noidankehä omien ajotaitojen kehittämiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Taitaa olla niin, että Pike RC:sta puuttuu tuo hidas vaimennus. Pitää tutkia tarkemmin, mutta niin muistelen.

----------


## Tuume

Kyllä Pike RC:ssä on reilu 10-portainen sisäänvaimennuksen säätö, joka suljettuna jo lähes vastaa lukitusta. Melko epäkäytännöllistä kuitenkin sotkea vaivalla etsityt oikeat LSC säädöt yhden ylämäen takia, minkä takia RCT3 mallissa onkin lisäksi pikavalintaiset pedal ja lockout säädöt.

----------


## pturunen

^en itsekään kovinkaan mielellään koske tuohon säätöön.

----------


## Nana

Spessun Rhyme koemaistettu s-koossa. Hyvältähän tuo maistui.
Piakkoin saman testaus Xs:nä.
Nyt olis tosi kova sana päästä koeponnistamaan Kona Process 134(tai 134DL) perään ja esim Giant Trance 2LTD, joka hyvällä tuurilla saattaisi onnistuakin löytymään.
Onhan tommonen 150mm joustava täpäri taas "hieman" eri tuntuinen, kuin oma Caliiperi. Sen verran taas täpäreissä taukoa ollut, että oli vaikeuksia lyhyellä koeretkellä malttaa polkea normaalisti eteenpäin. Teki mieli vain pumpata takapäätä jokavälissä, pomppia paikallaan ja muuten hölmöillä takajouston kanssa. 
Joku viitseliäs voisi vaikka vähän vertailla näitä keskenään geon, osien yms. suhteen, vaikka merkittävä paino tulleekin koeajolle ja yleiselle fiilikselle pyörästä sitä pyöritellessä, katsellessa ja ajellessa.

----------


## Mannavelli

Toi RC Pike on aivan yhtä helppo vetäistä jäykäksi kuin CTD. Sen kun vääntää myötäpäivään täydet yhdellä pienellä liikkeellä. Ja takaisin saman homma. Mulla on siinä varmaankin nelisen naksua vaimennusta aina ja sen saa siihen asentoon yhtä helposti väännettyä takaisin. Joskin harvemmin tuohon on mitään tarvetta koskea.

----------


## elasto

> Eikös Pikessä saa (hitaan)vaimennuksen säädöillä korvattua tuota lukitusta?
> 
> Mä oon kans vähän samoilla linjoilla, että ison jouston anteeksiantavuus tuo henkistä tukea ajaa kovempaa ja pahempiin paikkoihin.
> 
> Itse ajelen aika pitkälti 50/60 jaolla 26" 170/160mm enskalla ja 120mm xc 29er jäykkäperällä.
> 
> 
> Enskalla löytyy hienosti niitä "ai tästäkin pystyi ajamaan" ja sitten sillä varmuudella myöhemmin samasta paikasta jäykkäperällä.
> 
> ...



Mulla on myös enduro-pyörän kaverina xc-jäykkäperä ja täysin samat ajatukset tuosta ajotaitojen kehittämisestä!

----------


## Polun tukko

Kona tuli myytyä. Strive 9.0cf racea odottellaan saapuvaksi.

----------


## Hazzu

Siitä Swoopista: https://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-re...0-top-dog.html

----------


## tekkanine

Kaksi pyörää joista olen kiinnostunut. Canyon strive AL 6.0 Race ja Orange alpine 160. Kumpi nuista kannattais valita? Vai ei kumpaakaan? Orangen crush löytyy jo tallista joten orange on tuttu merkki. Toisaalta tuo canyon on ehkä vähän sporttisemman näköinen.

Pyörien linkit: 
https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/alpine-160-pro

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/strive...-6-0-race.html

----------


## JackOja

Polygon Colossus. Vaikea sanoa onko tuo hieno vai ei. Mut ei varmaan tulis joka puskan takaa vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

^onko tuo taas joku saksalainen viritys?

----------


## JackOja

Ilmeisesti: http://www.polygonbikes.com/ww

----------


## alteregoni

Ei vaan Malesiasta muistaakseni, tai jostain muualta päin Aasiaa

Edit: Näköjään Indonesiasta: http://www.bicyclingnewsasia.com/en/...lygon-bicycles

Joo en kanssa tiedä onko nuo hienoja vai ei....Move and go myy Suomessa

Tuovat mieleen kyllä Marinin vanhat mallit: http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/sho...-ridge/cat/675

----------


## alteregoni

> Kaksi pyörää joista olen kiinnostunut. Canyon strive AL 6.0 Race ja Orange alpine 160. Kumpi nuista kannattais valita? Vai ei kumpaakaan? Orangen crush löytyy jo tallista joten orange on tuttu merkki. Toisaalta tuo canyon on ehkä vähän sporttisemman näköinen.
> 
> Pyörien linkit: 
> https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/alpine-160-pro
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/strive...-6-0-race.html



Ilman minkäänlaista kokemusta kummastakaan, valitsisin Orangen. Ihan vaan tunteen ja "sielun" perusteella. Lisäksi arvostaisin Länsi-maissa tehtyä työtä. Laatukin parempaa?  Yksinkertaisena miehenä ajattelen myös, että Orangessa vähemmän huollettavaa. Mutta saattaa Canyon olla "nopeampi" pyörä. Ja aika eri hintahaitareissa nuo pyörii....

----------


## Janmppa

Tuossa jotain videota noista kahdesta.

----------


## Jooseppi

Jos meinaa pyörää pitempään pitää, niin single pivot on äärimmäisen edullinen ja helppo ylläpidettävä. Jos se nyt jotakin jollekkin merkitsee.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Osaisiko joku ehdottaa täysin  SRAM- vapaata enskapyörää? 

Nykyisessä kun säännöllisesti vikaantuva Pike ja X1- osat joita ei yli kymmenen vuoden maastopyöräkokemuksellakaan saa ikinä täysin virheetömään säätöön. Jos saa lähelle niin ensimmäinen hiekanjyvä saa aikaan raapivan äänen ja hetikohta pakan , ketjun ja rattaan vaihdon. Guiden jarrut vaativat palojen vIhdon jälkeen tietenkin ilmauksen, ellei tykkää ajaa laahaavilla jarruilla. Tolppana oli luonnollisesti  alunperin Reverb- niminen vitsi. Paketin kruunasi omahyväinen fakki- idiootti maahantuoja.

SRAM in alkuperäiset kiekot meinasivat unohtua. Roam 50 oli ylivoimaisesti epätoivoisin keikko mihin  tubeless- touhuissa on tullut törmättyä.

----------


## alteregoni

Tässä saksalaista kivaa Ole hyvä.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

> Tässä saksalaista kivaa Ole hyvä.




Kiitos. Persjalkaisena en vaan uskalla harkitakaan pitkäjalkaisille arjalaisille suunniteltua Cubea.

----------


## alteregoni

Jeh. Oot kyllä pahassa kuopassa tuon asian kanssa. Ei kovin montaa fillaria tule nyt mieleen, missä tuo sinun demonisi  :Kieli pitkällä:  Sram ei majaile....

----------


## Polun tukko

En kyllä ole samaa mieltä tippaakaan tuntsan palon kanssa. Tosin eihän tässä tarvitsekkaan samoja mielipiteitä olla 

Ettei vaan olisi kyseessä kuuluisa user error?

----------


## KnuutV

> Jos meinaa pyörää pitempään pitää, niin single pivot on äärimmäisen edullinen ja helppo ylläpidettävä. Jos se nyt jotakin jollekkin merkitsee.



Tartteeko single pivotissa iskaria, keulaa ja hissitolppaa huoltaa harvemmin? Niistä kai suurimmat kulut kuitenkin tulee... Ne laakerit nyt kuitenkaan nyt niin paljon maksa...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Tartteeko single pivotissa iskaria, keulaa ja hissitolppaa huoltaa harvemmin? Niistä kai suurimmat kulut kuitenkin tulee... Ne laakerit nyt kuitenkaan nyt niin paljon maksa...



No ostapa vaikka kunnollista eli SKF:ää niin maksaa. Spessun enskaan laskin joskus, niin luokkaa 250-300 euroa. Lisäksi sinkkupivotissa on yleensä niin iso laakeri, että kestää siksikin enemmän.

-----

Mitä SRAMiin tulee niin luotettavampaa osasarjaa en tiedä kuin X01. Vertailupohjana nämä aiemmilta vuosilta: deore, xt, xtr, x.7, x.9, x.0.  Nykyinen XT/Deore on velttoa ja flegmaattista sheissea. (No joo, Oikeasti jokaisella valmistajalla/sarjalla on hyvät ja huonot puolensa, pitää vaan etsiä joku koka itselle sopii. ) 
Jarruissa Deore/XT ovat parasta mitä voisin saada pyörääni juuri nyt, sram on todellakin kaukana perässä sillä puolella.

----------


## mehukatti

> No ostapa vaikka kunnollista eli SKF:ää niin maksaa. Spessun enskaan laskin joskus, niin luokkaa 250-300 euroa. Lisäksi sinkkupivotissa on yleensä niin iso laakeri, että kestää siksikin enemmän.



Ei kyllä oo mitään järkeä ostaa Etrasta tai muusta laakerikaupasta niitä yksittäispakattuja ryöstöhinnoiteltuja 20€/kpl SKF:n laakereita . Spessuihin pitäis saada Spessun diileriltä valmis laakerisetti ja hinta jää paljon pienemmäksi (tyyliin 80€). Tai sit suoraan Endurolta, monet pyörät tulee Enduron laakereilla. Single pivotin kanssa ei tietysti niin väliä, kun laakereita on se pari kappaletta tms.

----------


## mehukatti

> Jos meinaa pyörää pitempään pitää, niin single pivot on äärimmäisen edullinen ja helppo ylläpidettävä.



Toi on mun mielestä vähän legendaa. Jos vaikka kerran kolmeen vuoteen vaihtaa laakerit niin ihan sama maksaako laakerit 80€ vs 30€ ja meneekö työhön puolen tunnin sijaan kaks tuntia.

----------


## Jami2003

Ja jos nyt yhtään huoltaa niin ei tartte vaihtaa koskaan.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Ei kyllä oo mitään järkeä ostaa Etrasta tai muusta laakerikaupasta niitä yksittäispakattuja ryöstöhinnoiteltuja 20€/kpl SKF:n laakereita . Spessuihin pitäis saada Spessun diileriltä valmis laakerisetti ja hinta jää paljon pienemmäksi (tyyliin 80€). Tai sit suoraan Endurolta, monet pyörät tulee Enduron laakereilla. Single pivotin kanssa ei tietysti niin väliä, kun laakereita on se pari kappaletta tms.



Periaatteessa noita SKF:n laakereita saa parhaiten juurikin oikeista laakerikaupoista. Itse maksoin 10€ kipale. Enduron laakereista kaupan ukko tokaisi että kiinassa omalla nimellä teetettyjä ja ehkä niissä on jonkinmoinen laatuero SKF:ään. Jännästi made in kiina ja japanilaisten laakereiden hintaero on nykyään ehkä euron joten kate on maastopyöräkamoissa kohdallaan. Se on hyvä juttu että osa pyörämerkeistä tarjoaa hyvällä hinnalla laakerisettejä, edelliseen pyörään ne olisi maksanut ihan maltaita. 





> Toi on mun mielestä vähän legendaa. Jos vaikka kerran kolmeen vuoteen vaihtaa laakerit niin ihan sama maksaako laakerit 80€ vs 30€ ja meneekö työhön puolen tunnin sijaan kaks tuntia.



Ehkäpä se oikeempi suhde on 20e vs 90e. Saa sillä melkein keulan huollon työnosuuden maksettua. Onko sillä omistamisen kannalta väliä, riippuu ihmisestä. Sillä on  jo oikeasti väliä, että kuinka vittumaisia ne laakerit on vaihtaa. Kaikkiin se ei välttämättä mene ihan niinkuin strömssöössä. Ok, tuntuu että porukka aika tiuhaan pyöriään vaihtaa niin ei tämä asia ole niin justiinsa, mutta itse tiesin jo etukäteen että tätä pyörää pidän pitempään joten sillä oli merkitystä. Jos laakeri antautuu ja rupee ääntelemään niin se on helppo ja nopea fixata. Seuraava runkoni tuloo varmasti olemaan taas jonkinlainen monilinkkuhärpäke, mutta edelleen haluaisin pitää kiinni helposta huollettavuudesta.

Edit: Siitä en sitten tiedä kuinka hyvin nykyään laakerit kestää. Tod. näk. aikaisempaa paljon paremmin koska ihmiset vähemmän niistä valittaa ???

Edit2: Lisätään samaan syssyyn että appelsiini teki uudet versiot fivestä ja alpinesta:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2017-or...irst-look.html

Edit3: Lisäänpä vielä sen, että typerryttävän kalliita pyöriä nuo Oranget nykyään. Fiven runko niiden nettisivuilla 2300e  :No huh!:

----------


## KnuutV

Mutta kuluuko monilinkkuisen pyörän laakerit samaa tahtia, vai riittääkö että vaihtaa vaan ne paskineet lakrut?  :Vink: 

Ihan mielenkiinnostakin ois kiva kuulla kokemuksia? Nykyisessä halppistäpärissä (Hammerhead Thumper) keskiön nivelessä olevat laakerit kuluu ja on vaihdettu kerran reilun vuoden kuluessa. Muut nivelet kunnossa....





> No ostapa vaikka kunnollista eli SKF:ää niin maksaa. Spessun enskaan laskin joskus, niin luokkaa 250-300 euroa. Lisäksi sinkkupivotissa on yleensä niin iso laakeri, että kestää siksikin enemmän.
> 
> -----
> 
> Mitä SRAMiin tulee niin luotettavampaa osasarjaa en tiedä kuin X01. Vertailupohjana nämä aiemmilta vuosilta: deore, xt, xtr, x.7, x.9, x.0.  Nykyinen XT/Deore on velttoa ja flegmaattista sheissea. (No joo, Oikeasti jokaisella valmistajalla/sarjalla on hyvät ja huonot puolensa, pitää vaan etsiä joku koka itselle sopii. ) 
> Jarruissa Deore/XT ovat parasta mitä voisin saada pyörääni juuri nyt, sram on todellakin kaukana perässä sillä puolella.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Mutta kuluuko monilinkkuisen pyörän laakerit samaa tahtia, vai riittääkö että vaihtaa vaan ne paskineet lakrut? 
> 
> Ihan mielenkiinnostakin ois kiva kuulla kokemuksia? Nykyisessä halppistäpärissä (Hammerhead Thumper) keskiön nivelessä olevat laakerit kuluu ja on vaihdettu kerran reilun vuoden kuluessa. Muut nivelet kunnossa....



Viitisen vuotta mulla menee, sit vaihdan kaikki kerralla. Ei ne kaikki jumissa/rikki ole, mutta sen verran elämää nähneet että syytä on uusia kun kerran kaikki on valmiiksi levällään.

----------


## SvaR

Halvin kokonainen five ei taida oikeesti paljoa olla yli tuon 2300€ eli turha katsella hintoja suoraan orangen sivuilta.

----------


## alteregoni

Tähän laakeri debattiin vielä, että kestävyyteen vaikuttaa myös alkuperäisten laakerien laadukkuus, ja myös linkuston laadukkuus ja toiminta/suunnittelu. Ainakin Radoneissa vaikuttaa olevan parannettavaa koko paketissa. (Oma koht. kokemus). Esim. Radon Slide ED 160 2012: Rocker arm kaksi-osainen; Aikamoisia sivuttais voimia välittyy laakeristoon rungon eläessä/linkuston liikkeistä. Koska tuki tulee iskarin yläpään- ja seat stayn kiinnityskohdista.


Edit. Joo aika hullut hinnat siellä Orangen sivuilla vaikuttaa olevan, kun vertaa millasia tarjouksia sain Mtb Centrestä... Five pro irtoo alle kolmen tonnin Suomesta.

----------


## marco1

Ja "hra Kärsserin" kaveri saa laakerit vaihtokuntoon todella nopeasti.

----------


## ponu83

Vakava täpärikuume vaivana ja olen nyt muutaman viikon selaillut eri vaihtoehtoja alennusmyynneistä. Tällä hetkellä ajot hoidetaan Dudella, johon olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. Tämän vuoksi olin jo melko vahvasti jommankumman Spectralin kannalla varsinkin, kun nahkahousut tiputtivat vielä hintaakin.


#1
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-7-0-ex.html

#2
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/spectr...al-al-8-0.html



Taannoin kuitenkin eksyin evanscyclesin sivuille ja siellä tuli vastaan pari kiinnostavaa Spessua;

#1
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/sp...-bike-EV248203

#2
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/sp...-bike-EV248206

Oi foorumin suuret tietäjät mitä teen? Tunne vetää jostain syystä vahvasti Spessujen suuntaan, kun taas järki vahvasti Canyoniin. Miten muuten noiden Spessujen koot menee? Tällä hetkellä Dude on kokoa S ja se tuntuu istuvan todella hyvin 170cm persjalkaiselle.

Jotain muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja suurinpiirtein tuossa hintaluokassa?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mulla on tämä juurikin Duden kaverina http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...ide-150-80-hd/ tyytyväinen olen ollut ja hyvässä alennuksessa tuokin näkyy olevan.

----------


## ponu83

> Mulla on tämä juurikin Duden kaverina http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...ide-150-80-hd/ tyytyväinen olen ollut ja hyvässä alennuksessa tuokin näkyy olevan.



Tosiaan, Radon on yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Minkä kokoinen Dude / Radon sulla on?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Tosiaan, Radon on yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Minkä kokoinen Dude / Radon sulla on?



Mulla on kanssa S kokoinen Dude, rajatapaus 174cm pituudella ja 81cm inseamilla. Radon on 18" ja hyvältä tuntuu vaikka selkeästi isommalta(korkeammalta) kuin Dude. 
Mun makuun tuossa 8.0HD:ssa oli kaikki palikat kohallaan järkevään hintaan kuten 1X11 ja hissitolppa, jarrutkin tuntuu tehokkailta vaikka aluksi kahvat vähän oudoksutti. On myös iscg03 kiinnitys vaikkei specseissä mainitakkaan. 

 Hinta/laatusuhteeltaan ekaksi täpäriksi niinkuin se mulle oli varsin suositeltava peli!

----------


## olliii

Saapiko ne myydä nykyään ulkomaille spessuja briteistä? Ainakin pari vuotta sit yhen brittipuljun spessuissa luki että ei onnistu, koska ilmeisesti sopimukset.

----------


## JackOja

Alepyöriä saa.

----------


## Janmppa

http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/s...,menu=0,menu=6 myy suomeen. Sieltä yhden spessun tilannut. Saksan hinnoista vielä lähtee pois tarjousta pyytämällä.

----------


## santei

Harvinaisen kovat ajohalut. Tahkolle en päässyt ja kotona sataa vettä, joten ei huvita lähteä liukastelemaan. Pitäis rengastusta uusia, että olis edes vähän pitoja märällä kalliolla ja juurakolla. Nyt on alla Geaxin Gomat ja on märällä tosi onnettomat.

Mielenkiinnolla kyllä odotan näiden 2017 mallien arvosteluja. Erityisesti Trek Remedy/Slash, Commencalin vielä pimennossa oleva mallisto, uusi Five ja Spessun enska kiinnostaa kovasti. Kotimaisesta Polesta lukisi mielellään arvosteluja myöskin, mutta valitettavan vähä on vielä julkaistu.

Mikäs on 2017 vuoden "the" rengaskoko? Trekki teki ainakin Slashista nyt pelkästään 29-version, ja jonkun verran noita 29:jä on alkanut EWS:kin kisasta riippuen näkymään. Suomienskassa noita nyt on näkynyt pidemmän aikaa, ainakin jonkin verran. Itellä on 27,5 tällä hetkellä, mutta 29 kiinnostaa myös. En vain ole päässyt sellaista kunnolla koeajamaan, joten ei oikein kokemusta ole. Tiedä sitten huomaisinko edes suurta eroa, kun muutenkin kokemusta vain yhdestä ainoasta pyörästä.

Mikä muuten loppuviimein määrittää polkemistehokkuuden? Oon karkeasti ajatellut, että kun hakusessa on lenkkiajoonkin kelpaava (=poljettava) enduro, niin perä saisi joustaa maksimissaan 150mm ja keula 160mm. Jos luokitusta nyt haluaa miettiä niin moderni trailpyörä/enduro light/allmountain eikä "minidh-pyörä". Mutta onko asia loppuviimein noin yksinkertainen? Voiko enemmänkin joustava olla poljettava/lenkkiajoon kelpaava jos geometria yms. asiat on tehty oikein?

----------


## santei

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/08/23/...new-meta-v4-2/

Metakin näyttää siirtyvän 160mm perään.

"Commencal thinks that an enduro bike is just a DH bike that knows how to climb, so that is kind of where the Meta seems to be headed."

----------


## Samuli-1

Onks jotain tiettyä, mitä Five ei sulle tarjoa? Siitä varmaan kannattais lähtee liikenteeseen... Sit ensi hätään uusia renkaita, ni uskaltaa ajella!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AK-87

Jos täpäreistä puhutaan, niin kyllä mun mielestä "tehokkuus" tulee geometriasta ja linkkutoteutuksesta. Näiden jälkeen eniten vaikuttanee jousitus (tai sen säädöt) ja rengastus. Mulla oli aiemmin 26" täpäri, joka vaihtui 27,5 tuumaiseen. En tiedä kummalla olin nopeampi, mutta kyllä 27,5 tuntui rullaavan mukavammin polulla.

----------


## santei

Aavistuksen enemmän joustoa, varsinkin taakse, vois olla aiva jees kovempiin rymistelyihin. Eli käytännössä enskaan ja bikeparkkiin. Tuo on kuitenkin sen verta pieni osa ajoistani, joten perus polkuajelussa pitäis olla ainaki nyt yhtä tehokas ja hauska kuin nykyinen Five. 

Fillariosan iskaritunetus toki varmaan jo auttaisi jotain. Ja kenties uuden Fiven tai vastaavan päivitetty geo.

Pitää ny miettiä ja kattoa. Pääsispä ajamaan edes nykysellä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juusoj

Ensimmäistä trail/enduro henkistä pyörää hommaamassa. Tällä hetkellä pyörisi samalla rahalla yksi spessun enduro, mondrakerin crafty ja giantin reigni... Mihin noista kannattaa työntää rahat? -_-

Spessu ja crafty olis 29 ja giantti 27,5. Kaksi ensimmäistä käytettyjä. Tarkoitus olis opetella ajamaan vähän teknisesti vaikeampaa maastoa ja kevyttä alamäkienduroakin myöhemmin. Mikään marathoni kuski en ole mutta hyvä poljettavuus etua. Jos vähän panostaisin lisää olisi yksi stumpyn 27,5 plussa kiikarissa myös..

----------


## NikHa

^Kun en nyt jaksa nähä vaivaa mikä tuo budjetti on niin Pole evolink 140. Ostasin jos voisin mitenkään perustella toisen enskapyörän hankinnan edes itelle, saati hallitukselle.

----------


## juusoj

No 2-2,5k€ et ei taida tuohon mennä xD

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Väittäisin että tässä on aika hinta/laatusuhde kohillaan http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...ide-150-80-hd/

Riittävän hyvä kaikinpuolin aloittelijalle/ekaksi enskaksi ja ei varmasti paljon häviä jos haluaa myydä suht tuoreena. Mulla oli tuollainen mutta hissimäkeen en kerennyt, poluilla ja pikku kivikko/juurakko laskuissa mitä metsästä löytyy toimi kyllä hyvin, aloittelijan näkövinkkelistä.

Mulle tuli tuon tilalle Stumpin 6fatty eikä oo kaduttanut, on vielä astetta helpompi käsitellä ja jousitukseltaan parempi kuin Radon. Ainoa miinus matalasta keskiöstä mutta sen kanssa oppii elämään.

----------


## SammyB

Yt Jeffsy?

----------


## juusoj

Vaikuttaa lupaavalta sekin. Nyt aika vahvasti vaan kahden vaiheilla et onko seuraava pyörä 29" enduro vaiko 27,5+ stumpy/fuel ex/vastaava.

----------


## miku80

Ite vaihdoin 29 Endurosta plussa stumpyyn ja kyllähän tuo hauskempi laitos on. Enduro toimi hyvin mitä isommin sitä käskytti kun taas stumppi herää eloon hieman pienemmälläkin menolla, mutta tuntuu hyvin riittävän silti isompaankin/kovempaan menoon.

----------


## juusoj

Kertokaapa onko foxin 34 plussalla ja tolla rockkarin revekation rl:llä isoa eroa? Kattellu tän kauden ja tuleban kauden stumpyn eroja ja toi taitaa olla merkittävin. -16 versiossa foxia myös takana ja vastaavasti -17 rockkaria. Ja deoren levyt vaihtunu sram guide ärriin..

----------


## alteregoni

No Revelationissa on 32 milliset yläputket ainakin. Voisi olla "letkumpi" kovemmassa kyydissä.

----------


## Lucky13

Hintavinkki "boutique" runkoa etsivälle. Knollyn entinen uk maahantuoja Shorelines myy m kokoista Warden runkoa -50%. Linkki.

----------


## NikHa

Ainaski 140mm joustavana revelation oli välillä vähän turhan vetelä, verrokkina dvo dimangi. Foxista ei mitään kokemusta. Parhaiten huomaa eron juurakko/kivikkolaskuissa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## alteregoni

Aika ihme, että Sram pitää Revelationia vielä mallistossa, nyt kun Yari on mallistossa. Okei, paino penaltia tulee Revelationiin nähden, mutta tuskin kukaan Revelationia xc kisoissa käyttää. Mielestäni paino ero merkityksetön kun sitä katsoo mihin käyttö tarkoitukseen keula on tarkoitettu.

----------


## juusoj

Eli tietääpä tosiaan mitä sitten ensimmäisenä päivittää kun taidot ja vauhti lisääntyy. Niin vähän itsellä vielä kokemusta, ettei kovin syvällisiä analyysejä osaa keulasta antaa.  Muuta kuin, että tällä hetkellä tuntuu hyvältä :'D

----------


## santei

Löytyykö kellään kokemuksia Whyten pyöristä? Livenä en oo koskaan nähnyt, mutta tietokoneen ruudulta kuvien, speksien ja arvostelujen perusteella aiva varteenotettavia vehkeitä.

----------


## NikHa

Ettei nyt jäis epäselväksi niin hyvä keula se revelationkin on.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## alteregoni

No ihan varmasti, onhan sitä arvostelijat guru Jumalatkin kehuneet. Eikä se tietysti kaikille ole ongelma tuo "löysyys". Haasteensa ja ongelmansa tuo jytkympikin keula pienen pyöräilijä pojan elämään. Itsetunto kärsii kun ei pystykään ajamaan niin kovaan, että Yarista loppuu ominaisuudet....erkele  :Vink:

----------


## alteregoni

Pakko painaa uutta viestiä, kun ei Androidilla voe edittiä laittaa... Jännää tää touhu. Joskus ajatteli ettei homma olisi niin paljon pyörästä ja se ominaisuuksista kiinni. Nyt kun on nykypäivän "standardien" mukainen pyörä, niin Oho KYLLÄ isompi on parempi, ja ketterämpi. Vanhalla tuli ulosajo kohdassa, millä uudella ja pidemmällä pystyy vielä kääntymään. On tilaa jumpata ohjaamossa, eikä ole niinkään ns lukittu yhteen kohtaan pyörässä. Ja ei taitoni eivät ole kehittyneet niin merkittävästi, pyörä vaan on paljon parempi. Herää kyllä mielenkiinto, että millasia noi Polet ja Mondrakerit  ym. oikein on....

----------


## Major Tom

No niin, enduro/trail ajoon olisi pyörä haussa. Minkälaisia kokemuksia teillä on alla olevista pyöristä tai onko suositella muita? Tarkoitus olisi löytää pyörä, jolla on kiva nousta ja laskea juurakkoa ja kivikkoa, sekä droppeja. Budjetti suunnilleen näkyy alla.
2017 TREK FUEL EX 8 SRAM GX 27.5+ - 3149€
Pivot Mach6 Alu SRAM GX 27.5 - 3700€*
2016 SPECIALIZED ENDURO ELITE 29 SRAM X1 3800€
KONA Process 153 SRAM GX 2999€
Canyon Strive Al 7.0 Race SRAM X01 - 3156€
YT CAPRA CF COMP SRAM X1 - 3299€*

----------


## miku80

Ite ajelin parisen vuotta spessun 29 endurolla parkki, enduro, trail-rymistelyt. Pääpaino oli kuitenkin siellä traililla joka on itsellä melko "agressiivista" ajoa. Pyörä on helppo ajaa ja sillä voi ajaa likimain kaikkea päin. Mitä kovemmin ja isommin endurolla ajaa niin sen hauskempi pyörä se on ja sen paremmin se toimii.

Kolikon kääntöpuoli on, että nyt on tullut hetki ajettua stumpjumperilla ja huomannut kuinka se rupeaa toimimaan paljon pienemmälläkin ajolla eikä sitä tarvii viedä ns. limiitillä jotta siitä saisi saman hauskuuden ja toimivuuden mitä endurosta. Ajotyyli ja maastot on pysynyt samana eikä ole kertaakaan tullut fiilistä etteikö tuo stumpy riittäisi ja olenkin miettinyt, että porukka turhaan satsaa liian järeisiin menopeleihin.

----------


## santei

> No niin, enduro/trail ajoon olisi pyörä haussa. Minkälaisia kokemuksia teillä on alla olevista pyöristä tai onko suositella muita? Tarkoitus olisi löytää pyörä, jolla on kiva nousta ja laskea juurakkoa ja kivikkoa, sekä droppeja. Budjetti suunnilleen näkyy alla.
> 2017 TREK FUEL EX 8 SRAM GX 27.5+ - 3149€
> Pivot Mach6 Alu SRAM GX 27.5 - 3700€*
> 2016 SPECIALIZED ENDURO ELITE 29 SRAM X1 3800€
> KONA Process 153 SRAM GX 2999€
> Canyon Strive Al 7.0 Race SRAM X01 - 3156€
> YT CAPRA CF COMP SRAM X1 - 3299€*



Fuel Exän tilalle kyllä laittaisin ennemmin Trekiltä uuden Remedyn joka on Fuelia vähän järeämpi, mutta ei kuitenkaan liikaa. Jos Fuelin plussakumit on se juttu, niin mee ihmeessä tsekkaamaan Polen Evolink 130.

Muuten aiva hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Uusi Orange Five kannattaa tsekata myös. Whyteltä löytyy  myös T-130 trailiohjus ja alamäkipainotteisempi G-160. Onhan näitä muitakin, mutta siinä nyt jotain lisävaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Kalle H

> Fuel Exän tilalle kyllä laittaisin ennemmin Trekiltä uuden Remedyn joka on Fuelia vähän järeämpi, mutta ei kuitenkaan liikaa. Jos Fuelin plussakumit on se juttu, niin mee ihmeessä tsekkaamaan Polen Evolink 130.
> 
> Muuten aiva hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Uusi Orange Five kannattaa tsekata myös. Whyteltä löytyy  myös T-130 trailiohjus ja alamäkipainotteisempi G-160. Onhan näitä muitakin, mutta siinä nyt jotain lisävaihtoehtoja.



Mulla on itsellä ajossa toi Fuel EX 8 +, enkä kyllä keksi, että miksi tarvitsisin (omiin ajoihini) järeämpää pyörää. Mulla tulee tosin hissipäiviä vaan 0-2kpl per vuosi, joten painotus on selkeesti enemmän tuossa "agressiivisessa" traili ajossa. Kannattaa siis olla itselle rehellinen ja miettiä, että onko painotus enemmän traili puolella vai enduron ajossa.

Tää on ollu mulle just sellanen peli jolla on kiva ajaa myös tasaisella ja ylämäessä. Stravapätkien mukaan tämä menee alamäissäkin vähintää yhtä kovaa kuin edellinen 160mm joustava 26" enduro-täpäri. Pyörä toimii parhaiten kun sitä oikein kunnolla taittaa mutkiin, mutta koska ohjeuskulma ei ole överi loiva toimii se erittäin hyvin myös hitaammassa kannonkierrossa. Mono Linkin avulla pyörän saa sitten vielä hieman loivemmaksi ja matalemmaksi hissipäiviä varten.

Kirjoittelin tästä  laajemmin fiiliskiä tonne 27+ ketjuun, siellä on myös hyvää stumppi keskustelua, joten kannattaa käydä nekin lukemassa.

----------


## Major Tom

No tarkoitus olisi ajella lähinnä teknisellä maastolla juurakossa ja kivikossa, eli enemmän myös agressiivista trail ajoa myöskin, mutta hissipäivätkin kiinnostavat. Mies on semmoinen 181 cm persjalkainen. Onko tietoa miten noiden ehdotettujen mallien runkokoot sopivat?

Lisäksi osasarjoista. Ei ole kokemuksia noista SRAMin osasarjoista muualla kuin maantiefillarissa. Omassa jäykkäperäisessä on Shimanon SLX. Minkälaisia kokemuksia teillä on SRAMista maastopyörissä ja mitä on merkittävimmät erot malleissa? Käsittääkseni SRAM:lla ei ole isoja grammaeroja, ja se nyt ei ole niin gramman päälle muutenkaan. Maantiefillariajon perusteella olen tykännyt SRAMista.

----------


## Kalle H

Jos aikaisempaa traili/enduro täpäriä ei ole, niin kannattaa kyllä pyrkiä koeajamaan mahdollisimman monta tuollaista vastaavaa pyörää, jotta pääsee edes hieman kartalle noiden geometrioista ja "tuntumasta".
Mä olen itse n. 178-179 (sisäjalka jotain 80-81cm) ja Trekin fuel EX 8 on kokoa 19,5", tämä tuntuu juuri sopivalta, yhtään pienempää en ainakaan ottais.

Mulla on Trekissä GX joka kyllä toimii kuin ajatus, toisaalta ajokaverilla on XT ja ihan samaatapaan se hoitaa hommansa, sanoisin että ihan makuasia toi on. En edes oo kattonu, että mitä toi GX painaa, tossa mukana se kuitenkin kulkee mukavasti kun täpärillä pumppailee mettässä.

----------


## Major Tom

Joo tarkoitus on päästä kokeilemaan mahdollisimman monia. Se riski noissa bulkkipyörissä on, että ne vaan voi tilata netistä ilman testausta. Lisäksi itse ehkä haluaisin tukea kivijalkakauppaa ja suomalaista yrittämistä.

Niistä osasarjoista vielä. Se GX on ilmeisesti uusi osasarja ja on saanut hyviä arvosteluja. Ihmetyttää vaan se, että samalla valmistajalla aikalailla samalla hintaluokalla on useita osasarjoja. Vai onko niissä vain erona esim usean tai yhden eturattaan tuki tms? Takapakan rattaat..

----------


## Kalle H

> Ihmetyttää vaan se, että samalla valmistajalla aikalailla samalla hintaluokalla on useita osasarjoja. Vai onko niissä vain erona esim usean tai yhden eturattaan tuki tms? Takapakan rattaat..



Jos noiden osasarjojen hintoja vertailee vaikka B-C:n sivuilta niin kyllä noi aika linjassa menee, eikä päällekkäisyyksiä mielestäni ole.

Alla nopeesti katsotut hinnat 1x11 systeemeille (Eagle on 1x12).

NX ~250€
GX ~350€
X1 ~650€
X01 ~850€
XX1 ~950€
Eagle ~1200€ 

Itse stressasin ehkä kaikista vähiten osasarjan mallista/versiosta ja katsoisin noi muut asiat (koko, jousitus (pituus ja toteutus), geometria) kuntoon aluksi.

----------


## Major Tom

Ok, kiitoksia selvennyksestä, ehkä vain sekaannuin hinnoissa kun vilkaisin Chain Reactionin alelaareja:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...258,4294967107

Joo ilman muuta geometria on tärkeä sekä jousitus, ja niistä ymmärränkin enemmän kuin mtb osasarjoista. Sen vuoksi kyselenkin. Satulatolpista, ilmeisesti 9point8 kestää pakkasta. Onko jotain tolppaa mitä pitäisi karttaa kokonaan? Rock shock reverb taisi olla useimmassa listaamassani pyörässä. Pivotin kokoonpanossa oli foxin hissitolppa. Onko pakkaskokemusta tai muuta näistä?

----------


## alteregoni

Onhan noita Sramin sarjoja testailtu maailmalla, ja monesti todettu, että GX ja jopa NX sarja toimii lähes identtisesti yhtä hyvin kuin kalliimmat setit. Itsellä GX, enkä koe, että saavuttais kalliimmalla sarjalla jotain etua. 
Mutta mutta, olen lähes pakotettu lyömään Commencal kortin pöytään, sen verta kiihkeä on oman kanssa kuherkuukausi päällänsä. Tuosta trailimpaa ja tuosta enskattavampaa ja tästä vielä bodattua enskaa . Ja saa myös Suomesta samaan, ellei jopa halvempaan rahaan Mtb Centrestä. Jaa niin saahan sieltä jo mainittuja Orangeja myös.

----------


## juho_u

En menisi sanomaan, että GX toimii yhtähyvin kuin esim X01. Molemmat on ajossa, GX:llä ajettu noin vuosi ja X01 2,5-vuotta. Noissa on ihan selkeä ero vaihtamisessa, minkä vuoksi GX tulee päivittymään X01 tän syksyn aikana.

----------


## alteregoni

Ei mulla henk.koht ole kokemuksia mutta esim tähän testiin perustin lausuntoni.

----------


## AK-87

Sramit ei taida edelleenkään vaihtaa yhdellä liipaisulla useampaa pykälää pienemmälle? Shimpat vaihtaa. Molemmat valmistajat osaa kyllä tehdä vaihtajia ja triggereitä, mutta tuntuma on aika erilainen. Shimanot on sellaisia hienostuneempia/pehmeämpiä, Sramit potkii pykälät sisään tiukemmin. Makuasioita...

----------


## zeppo

> Sramit ei taida edelleenkään vaihtaa yhdellä liipaisulla useampaa pykälää pienemmälle? Shimpat vaihtaa. Molemmat valmistajat osaa kyllä tehdä vaihtajia ja triggereitä, mutta tuntuma on aika erilainen. Shimanot on sellaisia hienostuneempia/pehmeämpiä, Sramit potkii pykälät sisään tiukemmin. Makuasioita...



Mulla Farley 9:ssä Sramin X1 ja siinä menee muistaakseni jopa kolme pykälää (ainakin kaksi) yhdellä painalluksella pohjaan asti. Itse kun olen ajanut parin kaverin XT vaihteisilla niin minusta X1 on selvästi nopeampi vaihtamaan. Makuasioita kuten sanoit mutta omalla suulla pidän tuosta Sramista enemmän.

----------


## Vertti83

Mahtoiko AK tarkoittaa että yhdellä painalluksella SRAM ei vaihda useampaa pykälää pienemmälle *rattaalle*(eli siis suuremmalle vaihteelle)? 

Isommalle *rattaalle* kyllä siirtyy kummallakin ainakin sen kolme pykälää yhdellä painalluksella. Simanot osaa sitten vaihtaa myös toiseen suuntaan(eli pienemmälle rattaalle) kaksi pykälää yhdellä painalluksella...

----------


## Pitts

Tarpeeksi kalliit Shimanot....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle H

Pitinyt oikein testata tuota omaa GX-vaihteistoa (vissiin "2017" malli). Kevyemmälle vaihteelle tuo vaihtaa piiiitkällä painalluksella 5 ratasta kerralla, eli kahdella pitkällä painalluksella pääsee 10->42. Raskaammella tuo sitten vaihtaa aina pykälä kerrallaan.

----------


## zeppo

Juu, menin vipuun. X1 toimii myös justiinsa samalla tavalla kuten Kalle tuossa kuvaili GX:n toimintaa. 5 pykälää menee kevyemmälle pitkällä painalluksella, yksi kerrallaan raskaammalle.

----------


## Rescue73

> Jos noiden osasarjojen hintoja vertailee vaikka B-C:n sivuilta niin kyllä noi aika linjassa menee, eikä päällekkäisyyksiä mielestäni ole.
> 
> Alla nopeesti katsotut hinnat 1x11 systeemeille (Eagle on 1x12).
> 
> NX ~250€
> GX ~350€
> X1 ~650€
> X01 ~850€
> XX1 ~950€
> ...



Reilun vuoden käytössä X1 ja X01. Ihmetystä herättänyt kuinka halvempi, hiukan vanhempi ja enempi ajettu X01 toimii paremmin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Marsusram

> Sramit ei taida edelleenkään vaihtaa yhdellä liipaisulla useampaa pykälää pienemmälle? Shimpat vaihtaa. Molemmat valmistajat osaa kyllä tehdä vaihtajia ja triggereitä, mutta tuntuma on aika erilainen. Shimanot on sellaisia hienostuneempia/pehmeämpiä, Sramit potkii pykälät sisään tiukemmin. Makuasioita...



Vetosuhde SRAMissa on pitempi, joten napsuu napakammin. Grippareilla menee molempiin suuntiin useita vaihteita kerralla. Makuasioita...

----------


## 1samuel1

Noniin nyt olisi tarve saada itselle all mountain/enduroajoon sopiva maastopyörä. Budjetista johtuen pyörä tulee olemaan käytetty/käytetyistä osista kasattu. Samasta syystä myös jäykkäperäinen. Mitäs pitää ottaa huomioon pyörää valitessa? Runkoko lienee syytä olla matalampi kuin xc-ajossa? 19" 186cm pitkälle? Keulan joustomäärä? 100mm varmaan liian vähän? Onkojäykkäperäisessä endurossa yleensä mikä rengaskoko? (29"-26" ja miksi)? Kestävätkö tavalliset xc-kiekot? Kestääkö 9mm akselit? Tarkoitus olisi saada pyörään 1x10 tai 1x11 voimansiirto.

----------


## tiaalto

Lähtisin liikkeelle joustosta ja keulakulmasta. Eli 29" kiekoilla min 120mm joustoa ja max. 68 asteen keulakulmalla oleva runko. Pienemmillä kiekoilla enemmän joustoa ja loivempaa kulmaa. Edullisia All mountain jäykkäperärunkoja löytyy ainakin On-Onelta, Dartmoorilta ja Commencalilta, käytettyjäkin näkyy suht usein Fillaritorilla. Kannattaa ottaa sellainen runko mihin saa Tapered-putkella olevan keulan, niitä näkyy saavan helpommin ja halvemmalla kuin suoraputkisia.

----------


## Kemizti

Itseäni lainaten tuolta kuvatopikista, tällä jos enskesänä kiertelis enskahommia sen mitä ehtii muilta kiireiltä:




> Kävin hakemassa vähän kuraa pintaan Calpiksesta, että ois katu-uskottavampi kaikkien muutospäivitysten jälkeen.. Poikkeaa siis vakio evolink130:sestä seuraavasti:
> -Spank oozy trail 345 kiekot, schwalbe 2,8" kumein, tubelessina
> -RaceFace Atlas ø35 stemmi ja Next 760mm stonga + superstar 150mm leveet tupit
> -Guide RS jarrut
> -Sram X1 Carbon kammet, boost versiona ja 77dezignz iscg-crashplate
> -Keulassa igludezign® stealth/flash decalit
> -SDG Fly-Ti penkki ja XTR Trail polkimet

----------


## pulkkailija

Mikäs on yleinen mielipide kysymykseen: Kulkeeko 29" enskajäykkäperä(esim. last fastforward tai ragley bigwig) metsässä yhtä lujaa (tai lujempaa) kuin 26" enskatäpäri?
Oletetaan, että molempia ajaa kuski, jolla on riittävästi taitoja luotsata ajokkiaan.

----------


## Kemizti

[täysin mutua]
Uskoisin että tiettyyn pisteeseen asti isompi kehä vie voiton ilman takajoustoakin.. 
[/täysin mutua]

----------


## Tinke

Onkos kellään kokemuksia Konan Process 111:stä? http://www.konaworld.com/process_111.cfm 
Kävin tuota koeajamassa ja tuli heti semmonen fiilis, että istuu kun nenä päähän, mutta ihan tuollaisella 5min testillä ja ei uskalla ostaa. Olen viimeksi maastopyörää ajanut 26" jäykkäperällä vuosi sitten ja sittemmin vaan maantietä eli kaikki varmasti tuntuu oudolta alkuun. Lisäksi vähän mietityttää tuo paino, 14.3kg näytti vaaka ja pyörä tulisi kuitenkin todennäköisesti vähemmän rajuun menoon pk-seudun poluille ja ehkä Tahkolle yms. Aiemmin kiikarissa oli Canyon Nerve, mutta koeajolle kun ei ole päässyt vielä niin vaikea verrata. 27.5" kokeilin myös Mondrakerin Dunea, mutta se ei tuntunut yhtään omalta. 

Canyonilta saisi tuohon samaan hintaan kuitenkin melkein uuden Neuronin 9.9 SL, joka on melkein 2kg kevyempi.

----------


## mehukatti

> Mikäs on yleinen mielipide kysymykseen: Kulkeeko 29" enskajäykkäperä(esim. last fastforward tai ragley bigwig) metsässä yhtä lujaa (tai lujempaa) kuin 26" enskatäpäri?
> Oletetaan, että molempia ajaa kuski, jolla on riittävästi taitoja luotsata ajokkiaan.



Eipä tohon nyt mitään absoluuttista vastausta taida olla. Mutta jos rahat ei riitä moderniin 27.5"/29" enskatäpäriin, niin mieluummin mä laittaisin modernin 29" enskajäykkiksen kuten Fastforwardin, kuin wanhan 26" enskatäpärin, jossa tulee pienempien kiekkojen lisäksi  vanhentunut geometria (lyhyt ohjaamo, jyrkempi ohjainkulma, jne.).





> Canyonilta saisi tuohon samaan hintaan kuitenkin melkein uuden Neuronin 9.9 SL, joka on melkein 2kg kevyempi.



Mutta Process 111 soveltuu myös rajumpaan ajoon kun taas Neuron on enempi kaiken kansan kevyt trailipyörä.

----------


## Tinke

> Mutta Process 111 soveltuu myös rajumpaan ajoon kun taas Neuron on enempi kaiken kansan kevyt trailipyörä.



Viittaatko tällä siis geometrioihin? Komponenttien puolestahan nuo on Neuronin kevyempiä osia (esim. kiekot varmaan tekee jonkin verran) lukuunottamatta hyvin samankaltaiset. Elopainoa kun on reilut 70kg niin jotenkin kallistuisin itse tuonne kevyempään suuntaan.

----------


## pulkkailija

Mites sitten tuo reach tuossa fastforwardissa? L-koossa se on 450 ja XL:ssä 475, mutta kuinka paljon se pitenee sägitettynä? Jos on testannut ja todennut hyväksi 480 reach täpärin (35mm stemmillä), niin voiko silloin ottaa huoletta XL-koon (35mm stemmillä) vai vaikuttaako tämä jäykkäperän tapauksessa jo liian kankealta (eli liian pitkältä)? 500mm satulaputki ei ole varmaankaan ongelma.
Ennen olen ajellut pyörällä, jossa reach 400 ja 45mm stemmi, kuski n. 180cm.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Viittaatko tällä siis geometrioihin? Komponenttien puolestahan nuo on Neuronin kevyempiä osia (esim. kiekot varmaan tekee jonkin verran) lukuunottamatta hyvin samankaltaiset. Elopainoa kun on reilut 70kg niin jotenkin kallistuisin itse tuonne kevyempään suuntaan.



Kannattaa kattoa arvostelut konasta. Kehuttu laajalti. Ja varmasti kestävempi kuin neuron.

----------


## santei

Onko tää uus iskaristandardi mitenkään odottamisen arvoinen homma? Käytännön hyödyt ilmeisen vähäiset, mutta mietityttää kuitenkin ostaa uus pyörä "vanhalla" standardilla. Kuitenkin aika harva -17 mallin runko vielä tuota rokkarin deluxe-iskaria tai vastaavaa hyödyntää.

----------


## Fat Boy

Jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan, selviääkö minulle, mitä tarkoitetaan uudella iskaristandardilla ja miten se poikkeaa vanhasta..

nih..

----------


## santei

> Jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan, selviääkö minulle, mitä tarkoitetaan uudella iskaristandardilla ja miten se poikkeaa vanhasta..
> 
> nih..




Haha.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://m.vitalmtb.com/features/New-M...s-It-Mean,1341

Linkin asiaa tarkoitin. Tosiaan lähinnä valmistajien mittojen kikkailua yms, tuskinpa itse ainakaan huomaisin sokkotestissä suurta eroa Monarchin ja Deluxen välillä. Trek ja Commencal tuota Deluxea ainakin jo käyttää.

Edelleen korostan, että en kuvittele, että tää olis joku isomman rengaskoon (26 vs. 29/27.5) kaltainen odotettava asia. Tuskin mitään eroa itse huomaisin. Lähinnä mietityttää ostaa uus pyörä "vanhalla" standardilla. Toisaalta voi mennä useampi vuosikin ennenkuin kaikki valmistajat tuota käyttää, ehkä? Jos nyt edes tuo yleiseksi normiksi muodostuu.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Haha. 
> 
> http://m.vitalmtb.com/features/New-M...s-It-Mean,1341
> 
> Linkin asiaa tarkoitin. Tosiaan lähinnä valmistajien mittojen kikkailua yms, tuskinpa itse ainakaan huomaisin sokkotestissä suurta eroa Monarchin ja Deluxen välillä. Trek ja Commencal tuota Deluxea ainakin jo käyttää.
> 
> Edelleen korostan, että en kuvittele, että tää olis joku isomman rengaskoon (26 vs. 29/27.5) kaltainen odotettava asia. Tuskin mitään eroa itse huomaisin. Lähinnä mietityttää ostaa uus pyörä "vanhalla" standardilla. Toisaalta voi mennä useampi vuosikin ennenkuin kaikki valmistajat tuota käyttää, ehkä? Jos nyt edes tuo yleiseksi normiksi muodostuu.



Joo, Mr. Google osasi mullekin avata vähän asiaa. Ei varmaan mahdottomia kannata odottaa.

 Kaikki vähänkään merkittävät valmistajat kuitenkin lupaavat jatkossakin tehdä iskareita vanhoilla mitoilla niin kauan kuin menekkiä on. Pikku haisevaakin jutuissa oli, esim. Erään edustajan väittämä, että 200/57 iskari on nyt pituus/iskusuhteeltaan tapissa, enempää ei mahdu. Ei kuulosta uskottavalta, kun oon huoltanu 215/90 iskuisia lisäsäiliöttömiä ja 215/100 lisäsäiliöllisiä kepakoita. Samoin herkkyyden lisäys pistää pikkuisen epäilemään, että pitää yrittää keksiä perusteluita ostaa näitä uusia. 

Veikkaisin, että nyt pyöränsö ostavalle ei ole väliä, kummalla ottaa, mutta muutama vuosi eteenpäin tilanne voi olla toinen.

nih..

----------


## santei

> Joo, Mr. Google osasi mullekin avata vähän asiaa. Ei varmaan mahdottomia kannata odottaa.
> 
>  Kaikki vähänkään merkittävät valmistajat kuitenkin lupaavat jatkossakin tehdä iskareita vanhoilla mitoilla niin kauan kuin menekkiä on. Pikku haisevaakin jutuissa oli, esim. Erään edustajan väittämä, että 200/57 iskari on nyt pituus/iskusuhteeltaan tapissa, enempää ei mahdu. Ei kuulosta uskottavalta, kun oon huoltanu 215/90 iskuisia lisäsäiliöttömiä ja 215/100 lisäsäiliöllisiä kepakoita. Samoin herkkyyden lisäys pistää pikkuisen epäilemään, että pitää yrittää keksiä perusteluita ostaa näitä uusia. 
> 
> Veikkaisin, että nyt pyöränsö ostavalle ei ole väliä, kummalla ottaa, mutta muutama vuosi eteenpäin tilanne voi olla toinen.
> 
> nih..



Joo mitään huikean parempaa suorituskykyä en odottanutkaan. Lähinnä mietiin, että onkohan vanhalla standardilla varustettu pyörä parin vuoden päästä samassa asemassa kuin tällä hetkellä 26-tuumaset fillarit? Eli jälleenmyynti arvo aika alhaalla. Uusien pyörien hinnat hirvittää sen verran, että pakko aatella vähä jälleenmyyntiarvonkin kannalta. 

Nuo mitat ja muu tech talkki ei juurikaan mulle auennut joten siihen en osaa kommentoida mitään.

----------


## Fat Boy

Kyllä.. Mullakin on tapana pitää fillaria aika kauan, jos se mieleiseltä tuntuu. Joten sikäli olisi hyvä, ettei yhden osan vuoksi pyörä vanhene käsiin.. 

Onnekseni ostin läskin ja seuraavana vaihtolistalla taitaa olla motorsporttia, joten täpäriä vaihtaessa homman suunta lienee selvillä.

nih..

----------


## JuusoA

Mitenköhän kona process 134, tarkotuksena ois ajaa enskaa ja lenkkiä. Varustelu vaikuttaa hyvältä ja eräässä kaupassa olis hyvä tarjouskin. Onko tullut vastaan ketään joka olisi tällä ajanut/ onko omaa kokemusta?

----------


## yksinteoin

Itse pohdin Process 134:n ja Transitionin Scoutin välillä pitkään hankkiessani täysjoustoa. Päädyin suht pinnallisista syistä jälkimmäiseen, joten varsinaisesti omaa kokemusta ei ole, mutta geometriathan noissa on miltei identtiset (Scoutissa asteen loivempi keula ja matalampi keskiö). Yleisesti ehkä voi siis suositella, erittäin hauskoista peleistä kyse. Sopii (etelä-)suomalaiseen maisemaan pirun hyvin, en ole vielä enempää joustoa kaivannut.

Toki jos enska on korkealla listalla, niin 153 saattaisi olla tarkoituksenmukaisempi.

----------


## stumpe

Transition tekee hienoja pyöriä, geometriat kohdillaan. Aika kovan hintaisia nykyään, esim. kuitunen patrolin runko 3500e, kalliimpi kun esim. yetin sb45 runko. En vaan miellä transuja ns. Boutique-pyöriksi, hinnat ainakin sitä..

----------


## yksinteoin

Kieltämättä hinnat kovia, mutta toisaalta esim. Sladin jäsenenä saa Manfredbikesilta ostaessa -10%. Sen jälkeen noi kuituisetkin about samoissa hinnoissa tai piirun huokeampia kuin esim Yetit yms. Oma '16-vuosimallin alu-Scout oli lopulta palasina hankittuna ihan kohtuullisen (ts. ainakin siedettävän) hintainen, vaikka toki kaikenlaisissa saksapyörissä olis saanu enemmän rahoilleen vastinetta ja keveämmän pyörän. Ei kuitenkaan samaa fiilistä.

----------


## JuusoA

Ajatuksena olis ajella enskakisoja sekä lenkkiä ja rymytä bikeparkeissa, DH ja dropit on kyllä jäänyt iteltä sinne 2006 vuoteen. 134:ssä erään firman hyvä hinta houkutteli ja myös pitkä runko, mutta toisaalta jousto on vähän arvelluttanut. Uskoisin kuitenkin että 134mm ois aika sopivan ei sopiva tälläseen yleisajeluun. Toisena vaihtoehtona on ollut commencalin meta AM joka taas on pykälää pitkäjoustosempi ja loivemmalla keulakulmalla varustettu.

----------


## alteregoni

Niin jouston määrän tarvetta ei oikeastaan tiedä kuin kokeilemalla. Vaikea se on antaa toiselle ehdotonta suositusta. Itse tykkään pidemmästä ja toiselle riittää vähempikin. Itsellä Meta AM, ja paras se on mulle...ainakin kun en muusta tiedä.... Meta AM:sta saa säädettyä kyllä laitteen jolla täytyy ajaa järjettömän kovaa, jotta siitä saa parhaan irti, mutta myös tämmösen tavallisen kuolevaisen vauhtiinkin sen saa hyvin istuvaksi jousituksen säädöillä.  Kannattaa tsekata myös Commencalin trail mallisto .

----------


## JuusoA

Tuo metan 120/120 joustava versio tuntuu ehkä vähän lyhkäseltä, ajattelin että se konan 134/140mm on jo siinä alarajalla. Tällä hetkellä siis itselläni on ajossa santa cruz bullit 180mm /160mm joustolla ja tarkotus olis päivittää paremmin myös ylämäessä ja tasamaalla viihtyvään malliin. Jo tulee mieleen muita noin 2000e hintaluokan fillareita niin kertokaa ihmeessä omia kokemuksia. Cuben stereo 140 on ollut myös mulla nyt syynissä ja jos siitä on kerrottavaa, niin kuuntelen mielelläni. Niin ja pituutta mulla on 181cm eli kokosuosituksia voi myös antaa.

----------


## alteregoni

Uudessa 4.2 versiossa on 140 edessä ja 130 takana.

----------


## Fat Boy

Mondrakerin mallit kannattanee katsella ja käydä ajamassa jos mahdollista. Ainakin itse tykkäsin.

nih..

----------


## Mosku

22

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Irocci

Olen täpäriä ostamassa niin noista Cube Stereo 140 mitoituksista kymysys.
Mikähän mitta nyt on se oikea minkä mukaan katsoa, kun koko 18" ja sen putki on vaan 400mm eli 15.7". Nykyinen 29er jäykkäperäni on 460mm eli 18.1" ja tuntuu aavistuksen isolta. https://www.cube.eu/en/2017/fullsusp...shyellow-2017/

Omat mitat 172/79 niin mikähän on Cubella se oikea koko ja 27.5 renkailla.

----------


## Jami2003

Mulla Stereo 120 29er, 20" ja pituutta mulla on 178, joskin pitkä raajainen olen. Cubet on minusta aika lyhyitä pyöriä ja itellä ainakin pyörä on pykälää isompi kooltaan kuin normaalisti (esim trekki) ja silti ei yhtään isompi todellisuudessa.

----------


## JuusoA

> Mondrakerin mallit kannattanee katsella ja käydä ajamassa jos mahdollista. Ainakin itse tykkäsin.
> 
> nih..



Päädyin kasaamaan runkosetistä On one codeine 27.5:n ja pari lenkkiä on nyt ajettu, tuntuu kyllä oikeen hyvältä peliltä ja onhan se täysverinen enduro. Kooksi valitsin mediumin sivuston suositusten mukaan (olen 181cm).

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta Canfielidin Riotista? Geometriat houkuttelisivat ja ihan kelpo arvosteluja näyttää saaneen.
Ensi viikolla duunireissu Atlantin toiselle puolelle ja olisi mahdollisuus hankkia viimevuoden runko iskareineen ihan kohtuulliseen hintaan kohdekaupungista.

----------


## Rautapelto

> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta Canfielidin Riotista? Geometriat houkuttelisivat ja ihan kelpo arvosteluja näyttää saaneen.



Reilun vuoden ollut käytössä. He...etin hyvä pyörä alaspäin mennessä, verrokkina Firebird (26'' ja 27,5'') Alkuun oli ongelmia iskarin kanssa ja kun vaihdoin kierrrejousi-iskariin pyörä alkoi toimia tosi hyvin. Ei missään tapauksessa kevyt pyörä mutta eipä tuo ajossa haittaa. Kiipeää mäet jos jaloissa puhtia. Helppo painonsiirroissa. Takakolmio ehkä inan letku vertikaalisesti.

----------


## tekkanine

Onkohan commencalin uusi meta 4.2 hyvä? Budjetti huitelee tuossa max 2200€ kieppeillä ja mahdun M ja L kokoon että kumpi koko ois parempi? http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...17-c2x19922653

----------


## stumpe

> Onkohan commencalin uusi meta 4.2 hyvä? Budjetti huitelee tuossa max 2200€ kieppeillä ja mahdun M ja L kokoon että kumpi koko ois parempi? http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...17-c2x19922653



Lue pinkbiken arvio, osat oli hipoa testatussa mallissa mutta runko toki sama.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/commenc...view-2016.html

Kehtaan melkein väittää että pituutesi ja kroppasi mittasuhteet vaikuttaa kumpi koko parempi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## alteregoni

Mulla on Meta V4 koossa M. Mun pituus 168cm ja sisäjalka n.80 cm. Itsekin olen kokojen S ja M välissä, ja M koko on aikalailla täydellinen mulle, jos tästä apua tekkaninelle. Tällä kokemuksella suositan isompaa kokoa, tietämättä mittasuhteitasi.  Eihän noissa V4:n ja V4.2:n mitoissa ole kuin pari milliä eroa.

Ps. Jos budjetti venyy muutamalla satasella saisit "pakollisen" hissitolpankin mukaan, ja vähän parempaa osalistaa: Violetti tai musta . Tuossa Purple editionissa on kyllä aika kova setti tuohon rahaan. Ja uskoisin, että et menetä kauheasti vaikka otatkin "vanhan mallin".

----------


## PolkuLate

Jottei enduron valinta helpottuisi, niin tuosta linkistä löytyy 23:n eri valmistajan mallia  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/mtb-mag-aw...duro-category/

----------


## tekkanine

> Mulla on Meta V4 koossa M. Mun pituus 168cm ja sisäjalka n.80 cm.  Itsekin olen kokojen S ja M välissä, ja M koko on aikalailla täydellinen  mulle, jos tästä apua tekkaninelle. Tällä kokemuksella suositan isompaa  kokoa, tietämättä mittasuhteitasi.  Eihän noissa V4:n ja V4.2:n  mitoissa ole kuin pari milliä eroa.



 Tilasitko suoraan Commencalilta? Tuleeko pyörä kotiovelle asti? vai matkahuoltoon?

----------


## cxrosvo

> Tilasitko suoraan Commencalilta? Tuleeko pyörä kotiovelle asti? vai matkahuoltoon?



Commarilta tulee kuriirilla perille asti, itselläni sunnuntaina tilaus ja viikon päästä maanantaina toimitus,  torstaina oli jo tosin "yritetty". Töihin piti muuttaa toimitusosoite kun ei muuten tuntunut fedexiltä onnistuvan  :Hymy:  

Työosoitteesen tietysti kannattaisi muutenkin kuriirikamat tilailla. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tekkanine

Minkähän tässä nyt ostais? Meta Am 4.2 on varmasti kova peli mutta pitäs päästä lenkkiäkin ajamaan. Onkohan se liian alamäkipainotteinen? Oiskohan se sittenkin tuo meta TR 4.2 
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/met...17-c2x19920844

----------


## santei

Mtb-centren kautta taitaa olla fiksuin Commencalia ostaa.

----------


## ret

Nyt ois enduro ajoon 27.5 täysjoustoa hakusessa. Ois muutama pyörä löytyny omaan budjettiin sopivaksi. Elikkäs ois mahdollisesti tarjolla Cannondalen jekyll 4 (käytettynä vm15), Kona precept 150 ja Giant reign 2 vuosimallia 2016 molemmat. Kaikki L kokona. Pituutta löytyy se 180cm ja jalan mitta 85cm. Mitä kokeneempi kaarti suosittelis? Jotain näistä vai onko joku muu malli/merkki mitä kannattais harkita alle? kipuraja pyörälle ois aikalailla 2300e. Tulisiko harkita pykälän pienempää runkokokoa?

----------


## velib

YT Capra https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det...3/sCategory/92

Postien kanssa kipuaa lähelle sitä 2300€, mutta taitaa olla paremmat osat kuin noissa muissa tai juuri missään tuon hintaluokan pyörässä. Yt:n outletista näyttäisi löytyvän vanhempaa mallia vielä vähän halvemmalla, mutta vain koossa M.

En ole itse tuolla ajanut, mutta ostin syksyllä saman valmistajan trail-pyörän Jeffsyn, ja se on ainakin ollut hyvä.

EDIT: lisätään tähän nyt vielä Commencal, näyttää olevan melko kilpailukykyisen hintaisia: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCC...BCATID=3044285

----------


## yksinteoin

> Nyt ois enduro ajoon 27.5 täysjoustoa hakusessa. Ois muutama pyörä löytyny omaan budjettiin sopivaksi. Jotain näistä vai onko joku muu malli/merkki mitä kannattais harkita alle? kipuraja pyörälle ois aikalailla 2300e. Tulisiko harkita pykälän pienempää runkokokoa?



Fillaritorilla on viime vuoden L-koon Process 153 jonka hinnassa ilmoituksen mukaan neuvotteluvaraa, siitä vois lähteä suurin piirtein noihin hintoihin ja takuulla hyvä pyörä.

(Ei ole kyse omasta ilmoituksesta, kunhan tuli vastaan aiemmin saittia selaillessa)

----------


## pulkkailija

Hei nyt kaipaisin kokenutta mielipidettä: Olen tässä puoli vuotta mietiskellyt ensi kauden pyörää ja olen päätynyt näihin vaihtoehtoihin
1. Nukeproof mega 290 pro (alennukessa mahtuu budjettiin)
2. Last fastforward xt 1x11 29"
Tässä nyt peruskysymys on se, että kannattaako täpäri, jos se on isohko pyörä 50% ajoista. Itsellä on kokemuksia vain 26" alu jäykkiksestä ja 26" täpäristä. Ajaukseni on ajaa enskakisoja. Olen kerran testannut 29" täpäriä ja se tuntui mielestäni kauhean rauhalliselta, joten mietin, että 29" jäykkäperä voisi olla kompromissi siihen. Miten paljon nuo 29" kiekot auttaa jäykkäperässä (verrattuna 26"), kun ajaa juurakkoja yms.? Ja tuo Lastin loiva geometriahan varmaan auttaa myös. Nukeprooffihan on lähtöviivalle valmis kisakone suoraan ja varmana hyvä, mutta jos tuo 29" jäykkäperä olisi lähellä 26" täpäriä esteenylityskyvyssään niin se olisi houkutteleva. Mielipiteitä/ajokokemuksia?

----------


## rocksted

Muut ajot sikseen, mutta enduroon täpäri nyt on lähtökohtaisesti parempi. Jos haluaa väkisin jäykistellä niin sitten ajaa sellaisella. Molemmat vaihtoehdot on 26" verrattuna varmasti parempia tai ainakin erilaisia.

Mulla on takana yksi lenkki Mega 290 Racella ja ihan kivalta tuntuu.

----------


## juho_u

En koe, että pitkästä joustosta olisi mitään haittaa. 150mm joustavalla (bronson) oon ajellut 100km maastolenkit ja laskenut mäkeä (viime kesänä 2-kertaa). XC-fillarikin riittäisi omiin polkuajeluihin, mutta sen koe menettäväni mitään, vaikka joustoa on enemmänkin, mukavampaa matkanteko ainakin on. Polkemistehokkuus on yllättävän hyvä, vähemmän tuo notkuu alla, kuin vanha 120mm joustava.

----------


## velib

En ole enduroa ajanut, mutta kyllähän kivikossa jo 100mm joustavalla täpärillä pääsee kovempaa kuin jäykkäperällä. Samalta fillarilta ei voi vaatia xc- ja enduropyörän ominaisuuksia, mutta nykyisillä enduropyörillä polkee lenkkiä ja varmasti monilla trail-pyörillä voi ajaa enduroa.

29" rullaa yli melkein mistä vaan, mutta peräjouston puute rajoittaa vauhtia pahoissa paikoissa. Vastaava ilmiö tulee jäykkäkeulaisella läskipyörällä, sillä pääsee kyllä mistä vaan, mutta jos haluaa ajaa kovaa, alkaa helposti kaipailla joustoa eteen. Itselläni on 140mm joustava 29" täpäri ja 130mm edestä joustava 29" jäykkäperä, ja hauskempaa tuolla täpärillä on ajaa, paitsi ehkä oikein helpoilla neulaspoluilla (joita tässä lähellä ei ole).

----------


## pulkkailija

> Muut ajot sikseen, mutta enduroon täpäri nyt on lähtökohtaisesti parempi. Jos haluaa väkisin jäykistellä niin sitten ajaa sellaisella. Molemmat vaihtoehdot on 26" verrattuna varmasti parempia tai ainakin erilaisia.
> 
> Mulla on takana yksi lenkki Mega 290 Racella ja ihan kivalta tuntuu.



Minkäs kokoisella ajat ja minkä mittainen itse olet? Onko ohjaamo matalan tuntuinen, kun stack on alle 600mm? Onko mikään osa menossa vaihtoon vai onko hyvä setti?

----------


## rocksted

> Minkäs kokoisella ajat ja minkä mittainen itse olet? Onko ohjaamo matalan tuntuinen, kun stack on alle 600mm? Onko mikään osa menossa vaihtoon vai onko hyvä setti?



XL ja 189cm. En ole vielä ajanut tarpeeksi jotta voisi kovin syväluotaavia kommentteja antaa. Tangon vaihdoin heti kättelyssä Renthalin 780mm:n itseasiassa vielä orkkista matalempaan. Kiekot ja renkaat voi mennä vaihtoon, ja litkutus, sieltä olisi helppoa grammanviilausta tiedossa. Pyörä painaa ku synti, n. 15,8kg flättipolkimilla.
Toi Pro-malli on jo varmaan selkeästi kevyempi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mites nämä?
Canyonin strive al 6.0 race
Tai 
Yt jeffsy 27 cf one?

Käyttö enskaa hissillä ja ilman. Enemmän ilman hissiä. Myös paljon sekalaista lenkkiä tulee ajettua. 

Yt:n saisi muutaman satkun halvemmalla mutta se ei ome merkittävä ero. Kumpaan kallistua?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Nyt on Santa Cruzilla uusia ja uudistettuja malleja tai uusien värien lisäksi uutta osasarjaa kuten enemmän foxia rokkarin tilalla ja mm. uutta gx eagle osasarjaa. Enduroa ajatellen erityisesti uusi Hightower LT on kiinnostava. 150 joustoa, 29 kiekot, fox 36 etuiskarina ja takaiskari vaihtunut myös alkupeäisen Hightowerin hieman huonosti siihen sopivana pidetystä iskarista foxin iskariin.
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes

----------


## Xizor

Vähän quick & dirty ratkaisu tuo HT LT kun etukolmio suoraan HT:n alkuperäinen, niin ei saatu keulaan 160 joustoa ja satukakulma loiveni entisestään. Varsinkin jollain XL- kokoisella rungolla tuossa saa istua ihan takapakan päällä...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## teehak

> Vähän quick & dirty ratkaisu tuo HT LT kun etukolmio suoraan HT:n alkuperäinen, niin ei saatu keulaan 160 joustoa ja satukakulma loiveni entisestään. Varsinkin jollain XL- kokoisella rungolla tuossa saa istua ihan takapakan päällä...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Uskallan olla erimieltä kun ajatellaan että ketkä noilla on "hovikuskeista " viime syksystä lähtien testiä sekä EWS:ää ajanut. Ei nyt niin pikaisesti oo markkinoille tuotu vaan ihan oikeiden kuskien kautta. Garay, Scott, Grasia, Brysland, Minnaard, Peaty....Toki löytyyhän Nomad.

----------


## kauris

Minä olen miettinyt ostavani Hightowerin ilman Lt:tä, nyt kun sen osat muutoin ovat parantuneet. Haluasin kuitenkin 150 mm keulan eli S+ version voisin todennäköisimmin ostaa ja sitten siihen lisäksi myös 29 kiekot toisilla levyillä. Toista gx eagle pakkaa ei ehkä raaski, vaan sitä sitten vaihtaisi samalla, kun vaihtaa kiekkoja. Guide R jarrut olisivat kyllä saaneet laittaa joksikin muuksi.

----------


## Xizor

> Uskallan olla erimieltä kun ajatellaan että ketkä noilla on "hovikuskeista " viime syksystä lähtien testiä sekä EWS:ää ajanut. Ei nyt niin pikaisesti oo markkinoille tuotu vaan ihan oikeiden kuskien kautta. Garay, Scott, Grasia, Brysland, Minnaard, Peaty....Toki löytyyhän Nomad.



Voihan se ehkä sitten olla, että keulaan ajateltu 150mm riittävän ja kaikki ylämäet mennään hissillä, niin ei tuo satulakulmakaan haittaa. 😀

Herättää vaan aina epäluuloja, kun otetaan etukolmio vanhasta mallista, tuunataan vähän takakolmiota ja lanseerataan uutena pyöränä...samaahan on tehnyt Ibis ja Spessukin viimeaikoina. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## santei

Onkos muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja monikäyttöiseksi 29er enskaksi kuin Pole Evolink 140 ja Whyte S-150, jos vaatimuksena on reilusti moderni geo? Omat esimerkit kertoo luultavasti aikalailla minkälaista haetaan. Kierteellinen keskiö myös aika must.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Voihan se ehkä sitten olla, että keulaan ajateltu 150mm riittävän ja kaikki ylämäet mennään hissillä, niin ei tuo satulakulmakaan haittaa. 😀
> 
> Herättää vaan aina epäluuloja, kun otetaan etukolmio vanhasta mallista, tuunataan vähän takakolmiota ja lanseerataan uutena pyöränä...samaahan on tehnyt Ibis ja Spessukin viimeaikoina. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Olen kyllä vähän samaa mieltä että HT LT haiskahtaa cruziksi yllättävän kiireellä kyhätyltä kompromissilta. Takana voi olla Pon Holdingin tahto saada pitkäjoustoinen 29er markkinoille mahdollisimman nopsaan. Tällä hetkellä pitkäjoustoisten 29ereiden hype on niin vahva, että oikeastaan kaikki menee. Mutta katsotaan nyt vuoden päästä, että mitä tästä pyörästä ajatellaan jälkikäteen. Alamäkitouhuissa 150mm keula on kyllä rajoite, samoin kuin do it all -pyörissä tuollainen satulakulma on huono juttu.  HT LT:n ensiraporteissa ei mitään puhuttu kiipeämisestä, mutta ainakin muiden pyörien kohdalla on arvostelijat yleensä antanut rankasti miinusta loivasta satulakulmasta. Että katsotaan nyt.

Uusi Nomad taas.... Huh huh että on kuumottava pyörä. Siitä huomaa että siihen on laitettu aikaa ja rahaa kiinni. Kaikki geometriat on kohdallaan, radikaalisti uusittu vpp on aikaisempaa versiota parempi ja pyörä on jopa parempi polkea kuin aikaisempi versio lisääntyneestä joustosta huolimatta.  Käyttäjien kokemukset viittaa siihen että polkemistehokkuus on parantunut merkittävästi ja monet vertaa kiipeämiskyvyssä uutta Nomadia Bronson v2:seen. Se jää nähtäväksi, mutta todella hyvälle pyörälle vaikuttaa käyttäjien kokemuksen perusteella. Joka tapauksessa minulla on vähän sellainen fiilis että uusi Nomad sekä kiipeää HT LT:tä paremmin että menee alamäet paremmin. Nämä siis on luettuna netistä, itse on kyllä pakko päästä koeajolle.

Muitakin loistavia pitkäjoustoisia 650b malleja on tällä hetkellä markkinoilla: Pivot Firebird, Orange Alpine ja Radon Swoop 170 nyt ainakin. Hyviä aikoja  :Hymy:

----------


## Vertti83

> ...Alamäkitouhuissa 150mm keula on kyllä rajoite...



Ihan vain mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että millä perusteella 150mm keula olisi selvä rajoite, sellaisessa alamäkitouhussa mitä tälläisellä pyörällä muutenkaan on tarkoitus ajaa? Pitäisikö sen olla 160mm, vai 170mm ettei rajoittaisi..?
Perustatko väitteen omakohtaiseen kokemukseen vai internet mielipiteisiin..?  :Vink: 

Viimeviikon Åressa 140mm joustavalla 29" trailipyörällä(Jeffsy 29) ajelleena olin huomaavinani että se ajaminen ei varsinaisesti kyllä pyörän ominaisuuksista("vähäisestä" jouston määrästä) jäänyt kiinni. Muutenkaan ajokokemus ei aivan merkittävästi eronnut suht samanlaisesta 27.5" 160mm joustavasta pyörästä(Norco Range). En usko että 20mm lisää joustoa(keulaan) toisi mitään kovin mullistavaa autuutta ajamiseen, tai ellei nyt sitten hae ultimaattista endurokisamasiinaa jolla ajattelee tykitellä Breckebäcksledenille top10 aikoja tms...  :Sarkastinen:  
Se toki saataa haitata jos keula on muuten "heiveröisempi" kuin mitä olisi saatavana pidempänä(esim revelation vs. Fox 36), mutta ei sinällään liity varsinaisesti joustomatkaan...

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, että mikä on canyonin vastaus tähän pitkäjousteisten kaksysien tarjontaan, vai onko mikään. Odotin sitä jo vähän tälle kaudelle, mutta ehkä sitten tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Ihan vain mielenkiinnosta kysyn, ettÃ¤ millÃ¤ perusteella 150mm keula olisi selvÃ¤ rajoite, sellaisessa alamÃ¤kitouhussa mitÃ¤ tÃ¤llÃ¤isellÃ¤ pyÃ¶rÃ¤llÃ¤ muutenkaan on tarkoitus ajaa? PitÃ¤isikÃ¶ sen olla 160mm, vai 170mm ettei rajoittaisi..?
> Perustatko vÃ¤itteen *omakohtaiseen kokemuksee*n vai internet mielipiteisiin..? 
> 
> Viimeviikon Ã…ressa 140mm joustavalla 29" trailipyÃ¶rÃ¤llÃ¤(Jeffsy 29) ajelleena olin huomaavinani ettÃ¤ se ajaminen ei varsinaisesti kyllÃ¤ pyÃ¶rÃ¤n ominaisuuksista("vÃ¤hÃ¤isestÃ¤" jouston mÃ¤Ã¤rÃ¤stÃ¤) jÃ¤Ã¤nyt kiinni. Muutenkaan ajokokemus ei aivan merkittÃ¤vÃ¤sti eronnut suht samanlaisesta 27.5" 160mm joustavasta pyÃ¶rÃ¤stÃ¤(Norco Range). _En usko ettÃ¤ 20mm lisÃ¤Ã¤ joustoa(keulaan)_ toisi mitÃ¤Ã¤n kovin mullistavaa autuutta ajamiseen, tai ellei nyt sitten hae ultimaattista endurokisamasiinaa jolla ajattelee tykitellÃ¤ BreckebÃ¤cksledenille top10 aikoja tms...  
> Se toki saataa haitata jos keula on muuten "heiverÃ¶isempi" kuin mitÃ¤ olisi saatavana pidempÃ¤nÃ¤(esim revelation vs. Fox 36), mutta ei sinÃ¤llÃ¤Ã¤n liity varsinaisesti joustomatkaan...



Kyllä se ihan oma perskohtainen kokemus on, pidensin talvella keulan 150mm->160mm ja on se parempi alamäkeen ajaessa. Varsinkin silloin kun jousitukselta vaaditaan normaalia enempi. Sekin on totta että jokaisen mäen voi ajaa alas vaikka täysjäykällä jarrutellen, mutta on sinun väittämäsi siltikkin aika rohkea... En ota kantaa jeffsy vs Norco, vaan puhutaan yleisesti jousitusmatkan kannalta. Väittäisin että 20 milliä enemmän joustava pyörä yleensä antaa enempi luottamusta kokeilla omia rajojaan tilanteissa jotka aiheuttavat pientä paniikkia kuskissa. Saa olla eri mieltä.

Totta kai kuskeissa on eroja, hyvät pärjäävät vähemmälläkin. Itse olen siinä vaiheessa että haen omaan ajamiseeni tällä hetkellä kovempia vauhteja, isompia hyppyjä ja parempaa suoritumista louhikoissa vaikken sinänsä kisakuski olekkaan. Siksi mieluummin överit kuin vajarit. Sitten joskus jos on ajotaitoa tarttunut, niin varmaan voi taas palata lyhyempi joustoiseen jne jne blaa blaa.

Edit: Jotain satiaisia hyppäsi tekstiin joten piti vähän siivota.

----------


## Hippo04

Enskapyörien joustoa on viime vuosina kilpavarusteltu 10mm vuodessa. Missä tulee raja vastaan, 200mm?

----------


## pturunen

> Voihan se ehkä sitten olla, että keulaan ajateltu 150mm riittävän ja kaikki ylämäet mennään hissillä, niin ei tuo satulakulmakaan haittaa. 



Taas näitä ajamatta paska geon perusteella -kommentteja, jotka voi jättää omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## niilo

> Onkos muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja monikäyttöiseksi 29er enskaksi kuin Pole Evolink 140 ja Whyte S-150, jos vaatimuksena on reilusti moderni geo? Omat esimerkit kertoo luultavasti aikalailla minkälaista haetaan. Kierteellinen keskiö myös aika must.



Transitionilta on tulossa syksyllä uusi Sentinel, joka vaikuttaa aika mielenkiintoiselta http://transitionbikes.com/#4620. Itse olen ajanut pari vuotta tyytyväisenä Smugglerilla.

----------


## Xizor

> Taas näitä ajamatta paska geon perusteella -kommentteja, jotka voi jättää omaan arvoonsa.



Ei tarvi ajaa, kun näkee heti, että jos todellinen satuputken kulma on noin loiva, niin isommissa runko-koossa pitkäjalkaisella satula menee tosi taakse. 

Koitappa hakea vaikka Googlella XL- kokoisia Higtowereita, niin ongelma visualisoituu. 

Muutenhan tuossa on varmasti ihan hyvä geo. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## pturunen

Kun lukee mtbr:n Hightower-ketjua, niin eipä tuon XL:nkään kiipeämistä ole yhdessäkään postauksessa moitittu. LT:stä ei ole kertynyt vielä juttua tarpeeksi johtopäätösten vetämiseen. Toisaalta moni on "longshockannut" tuota perusmallia ja hyvin se viritys on ainakin kiivennyt.

Uusi Nomad on ihan omassa luokassaan, mutta ainakin omaan poljeskeluun turhan massiivinen.

----------


## golfer

Santei, Nukeproof Mega 290. Hieno pyörä!

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt on paha. 

Vaihtoehtoina spessun enduro elite carbon ja trekin slash 9.8. 
Molemmat tietysti 29". 

Kumpaanko pistää rahansa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Tää olis aika siisti:

----------


## pturunen

^mikähän tuossa mahtaa olla reach, näyttää meinaa aika lyhykäiseltä.

----------


## alteregoni

^^ Olis kyllä
^Aika en ny skola näyttäs olevan

----------


## Hazzu

> Nyt on paha. 
> 
> Vaihtoehtoina spessun enduro elite carbon ja trekin slash 9.8. 
> Molemmat tietysti 29".



Molempia ajaneena voin sanoa ettei mene pieleen kumpaan vain päädytkään; varsinkin nyt kun Spessussakin saa keskiötä laskettua. Lukemani perusteella Spessu olis hieman parempi ylöspäin mennessä ja Trek alaspäin. En päässyt testaan Trekkiä kunnon mäessä joten suattaapi olla niin tai suattaapi olla ettei olekkaan. Samalta tuntuivat Helsingin keskuspuiston poluill. Itse päädyin Spessun Eliteen koska se vaikutti komponenttien osalta hitusen fiksummalta hintaan nähden. En ole katunut.

----------


## e150330

> Kyllä se ihan oma perskohtainen kokemus on, pidensin talvella keulan 150mm->160mm ja on se parempi alamäkeen ajaessa. Varsinkin silloin kun jousitukselta vaaditaan normaalia enempi. Sekin on totta että jokaisen mäen voi ajaa alas vaikka täysjäykällä jarrutellen, mutta on sinun väittämäsi siltikkin aika rohkea... En ota kantaa jeffsy vs Norco, vaan puhutaan yleisesti jousitusmatkan kannalta. Väittäisin että 20 milliä enemmän joustava pyörä yleensä antaa enempi luottamusta kokeilla omia rajojaan tilanteissa jotka aiheuttavat pientä paniikkia kuskissa. Saa olla eri mieltä.
> 
> Totta kai kuskeissa on eroja, hyvät pärjäävät vähemmälläkin. Itse olen siinä vaiheessa että haen omaan ajamiseeni tällä hetkellä kovempia vauhteja, isompia hyppyjä ja parempaa suoritumista louhikoissa vaikken sinänsä kisakuski olekkaan. Siksi mieluummin överit kuin vajarit. Sitten joskus jos on ajotaitoa tarttunut, niin varmaan voi taas palata lyhyempi joustoiseen jne jne blaa blaa.
> 
> Edit: Jotain satiaisia hyppäsi tekstiin joten piti vähän siivota.



Samoilla linjoilla. Poika ajaa Norco Range A7.1:llä, edessä 170mm joustoa ja takana 160mm. Ennen alla oli Canyon Spectral, takana 140mm, edessä 150mm ja molemmat päät pohjasivat turhankin herkästi, kuulemma ei voinut määräänsä enempää paineita lisätä (minä näistä mitään ymmärrä). Yksi takahaarukkakin hajosi ilmeisesti pohjausten seurauksena. Nyt tilanne toinen, ei kuulemma pohjaa millään ja voi päästellä täysillä joka paikasta.

Tosin, jätkä ajaa kuin mielipuoli ja hyppii kuin arojänis. Onhan enskakisoissakin hardtail-sarja, eli henkilökohtaisia asioita nämäkin vahvasti ovat.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Molempia ajaneena voin sanoa ettei mene pieleen kumpaan vain päädytkään; varsinkin nyt kun Spessussakin saa keskiötä laskettua. Lukemani perusteella Spessu olis hieman parempi ylöspäin mennessä ja Trek alaspäin. En päässyt testaan Trekkiä kunnon mäessä joten suattaapi olla niin tai suattaapi olla ettei olekkaan. Samalta tuntuivat Helsingin keskuspuiston poluill. Itse päädyin Spessun Eliteen koska se vaikutti komponenttien osalta hitusen fiksummalta hintaan nähden. En ole katunut.



Jokos tähän on se päivityspalikka saatavilla?

----------


## Hazzu

> Jokos tähän on se päivityspalikka saatavilla?



Kaupungilla kiertää huhu että lähikuukausina niitä saa tämänkin vuoden malliin.

----------


## kauris

Tuore vertailu pitkäjoustoisista 29-täpäreistä

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ridden...vel-29ers.html

----------


## pturunen

Enduromag testasi ja listasi nopeimmat (hehe) enduropyörät alamäkeen (puuttui muutamia oleellisia pyöriä). Joka tapauksessa Hightower LT voitti sen(kin) testin.

----------


## kauris

https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...t-reviews/2923

Vital oli pitkässä, myöskin aivan hiljattain julkaistussa arviossaan antanut LT:lle peräti 5/5 tähteä kiipeämiskyvystä mutta yllättäen vain 3,5 alamäkiominaisuuksista.

----------


## pturunen

Veikkaan, että 150/150mm jyystöä on verrattuna nykyisiin 170/160mm joka tapauksessa vähemmän anteeksi antava. Nuo vertailut ovat jotenkin hassuja, kun joustot vaihtelevat parikin senttiä mallien kesken. Eroja syntyy pakostakin. Tuo all-arounder HT LT:n kohdalla sanonee kaiken. Ottaisin mielelläni sen 1.5 cm lisää joustoa perään, mutta en plussayhteensopivuuden kustannuksella.

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

Onko porukalla jakaa kokemuksia Commencalin Meta v4.2? Koko lähinnä mietityttää kun pituutta on itsellä 180cm ja sisäjalka on noin 83cm niin että kumpi koko M vai L?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## golfer

Ei ole, mutta sanoisin että ei mene pieleen jos enskapyörässä menet isompaan ollessa kahden koon välissä. Itse päädyin myös L-kokoon Nukeproof Mega 290 pyörän kohdalla. Stemmiä lyhensin 15 mm ja tankoon 10 mm lisää nousua, niin saavutin parhaan ajoasennon. Nyt mutkat menee luonnollisemmin. Pitkä akseliväli tuo vakautta, jota tuskin M koko olisi tarjonnut samoissa määrin.

----------


## alteregoni

> Onko porukalla jakaa kokemuksia Commencalin Meta v4.2? Koko lähinnä mietityttää kun pituutta on itsellä 180cm ja sisäjalka on noin 83cm niin että kumpi koko M vai L?



No L ehkä jopa ehdottomasti. Itselläni on V4 M koossa ja pituutta 168. Tosin mulla aika pitkät takajalat inseam n. 79-80cm. Ja ajaahan se Barellikin L koolla vaikka on mun pituinen...tosin sillä on modattu satulaputkea lyhemmäksi.

----------


## mista

Ite painanu nyt vuoden Norco Range C9.2:lla. 99%  ajosta tulee traileillä, joten hemmetin hyvin poljettava fillari on enduropyöräksi. Samaan syssyyn on tullut käytyä Sappee Bike parkissa ja on kuin kotonaan sielläkin. Kestää kovaakin rääkkäystä. Omaan käyttööni tää pyörä on ihan kymppi. Traileillä voi vetää sata lasissa eikä tarvitse pelätä pyörän hajoamista toisin kuin perus XC pyörällä. Kavereilla puhkee kumit vähän väliä ja vanteet on kovilla metsässä, mutta ite en ole saanut ainuttakaan rengasta rikki vaikkei ole edes litkutettu. Vanteet on suorat. Ei niinkään Norcon ansiota toki tuo, mutta enskan kestävän pyörän ansiota XC treileillä. Toki tuon pyörän geometria on mahtava myös ihan singletrack ajoonkin ja reilu 1000km on tullut ajettua ihan vain metsäpolkuja tuolla. Painavampi kuin perus xc fillarit, mutta kestääkin sitten. Sappeella toimii myös kuin unelma vaikka keulakulma ei dh fillarin tasoa olekaan. Pysyn kuitenkin hyvin kavereiden mukana, joilla on dh fillarit alla. Se minkä jään ei ole fillarista vaan omista ajotaidoista kiinni. 

https://bikerumor.com/2017/02/22/nor...bike-platform/

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Fi...bon-Range,1583

----------


## kauris

Mun valinta 3000 euron hintaluokasta olisi enduroon ja rankempaan polkuajeluun Commmencalin meta kaksysinä. Eli tämä:
https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/me...19-c2x26307604
Eagle voimansiirto, , E13 kiekot 30 leveänä, Joustossa Lyrik ja Superdeluxe, renkaat valmiiksi kelpaavat magic mary + uusi Hanssi,  joustoa 170 mm. 

Jos en olis ostanut jo keväällä Canyon Spectralia (2500 euroa) ja olisin nyt pyörää ostamassa max kolmella tonnilla, niin valintani luultavasti tuo. Eivät toki ole ihan saman genren pyörätkään, vaan Meta on vielä enemmän varmaan alamäkipainotteiseen ja isompaan ajoon ja joustokin on pari senttiä pidempi. 

3800 hinnalla olisi sitten tämä seuraava malli Metasta, jonka väri on mielestäni hieno. Toisin kuin enduro maailmancup-kuskien samanvärinen ajoasu. Toisaalta 4000 pintaan alkaisi saamaan ehkä jo tingattuna Cruzin Hightower LT:n, jossa taas kevyempi huippukuiturunko.

----------


## kauris

Nyt se on tullut. Santa Cruz Hightower LT:n seuraaja Megatower. Nimi on kyllä vähän vitsi. 
Ihan varauksetonta kehumista ei tullut. Satulaputki olisi saanut olla jyrkempi ja ajossa pyörää sanottiin hieman kovaksi ja työlääksi. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...megatower.html
https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...t-reviews/3491
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-GB/megatower

----------


## TMo

> Nyt se on tullut. Santa Cruz Hightower LT:n seuraaja Megatower. Nimi on kyllä vähän vitsi. 
> Ihan varauksetonta kehumista ei tullut. Satulaputki olisi saanut olla jyrkempi ja ajossa pyörää sanottiin hieman kovaksi ja työlääksi. 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...megatower.html
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...t-reviews/3491
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-GB/megatower



En kyllä sanoisi Megatoweria Hightowerin seuraajaksi eikä niin kyllä tituleeraa Santa Cruz itsekään enkä kyllä noin bongannut minkään revikoidenkaan sanoneen. 
Megatower on 29" Enduro seuraten Nomadin jalanjälkiä 29" rengaskoossa. Suora kilpailija esimerkiksi Pivot Firebird 29":lle. 

Hightower ja Hightower LT on trail pyöriä - edes HT LT ei ole Enduropyörä 150/150mm joustollaan eikä sitä kyllä ole sellaisena markkinoitukaan. 

Nopeasti noi Megatowerit on saatavilla - ainakin saksan kaupoissa on tilattavissa ja 10days lukee toimitusaika. 

Seuraavaksi pyöräksi olin vähän kaivannut tätä Santa Cruzilta Nomadin seuraajaksi. 

Ajatuksissa oli ollut Firebird 29" mutta nyt Santa Cruzilla on vastaava. Sitten kun vertaa kokoonpanoa HT LT:hen niin mun mielestä Megatowerissa saa "enemmän" samalla rahalla. R-kittiä en edes harkitsisi HT LT:stä mutta Megasta se on jo optio (ei oikeastaan tarvitsisi kuin päivittää keulaan RC2 Charger patruuna niin se on Lyrik, HT LT:hen jopa S-kittiin pitäisi päivittää GRIP2 patruuna keulaan ja ostaa kunnon takaiskari).

----------


## kauris

No ei ehkä seuraaja mutta tää megagigahypertower on kyllä varsin yleisesti pidettynä nyt se mitä Hightower LT:llä jo haettiin ja jota vielä edelleen modattiin käyttäjien toimesta vaihtamalla takaiskaria ja pidentämällä keulaa. Heti LT:n tultua spekuloitiin jo sitä, että LT on vain välimalli kun sen sai nopeammin kehitettyä kokonaan uuden vähän pidempijoustoisen 29 sijaan. Odotettiin siis tätä kevättä ja sitä, että tää pidempijoustoinen 29 enduro tulee. Erityisesti mtbr keskustelufoorumilla mutta mun mielestä myös toimittajien toimesta.

edit. no eikös se nyt lue suoraan heti tuon linkittämäni vitalmtb:n otsikkotekstissä:
With a name like the Megatower, you've no doubt already guessed this bike's intentions. It's the no holds barred replacement for the Hightower LT.

Ja hieman myöhemmin jatkuu:
From some perspectives, the Santa Cruz Hightower LT was a compromise, and the race-driven brand knew they could do better. The Megatower is their answer.

Ja pinkbiken arviossa heti alussa sanotaan näin:
Santa Cruz's latest addition to their lineup is a serious machine, with 29" wheels and 160mm of travel. It takes the place of the Hightower LT, a bike that was more of a stopgap, a temporary solution created to appease riders and racers who wanted more travel from the original Hightower.

Luitkohan sä niitä ollenkaan  :Vink: 

edit3: Avasin seuraavan arvostelun, mtbr.com tällä kertaa:
First came the Hightower. Next was the Hightower LT. Now the progression continues with release of the much rumored and now confirmed Santa Cruz Megatower

----------


## kauris

> Nyt se on tullut. Santa Cruz Hightower LT:n seuraaja Megatower. Nimi on kyllä vähän vitsi. 
> Ihan varauksetonta kehumista ei tullut. Satulaputki olisi saanut olla jyrkempi ja ajossa pyörää sanottiin hieman kovaksi ja työlääksi. 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...megatower.html
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...t-reviews/3491
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-GB/megatower







> En kyllä sanoisi Megatoweria Hightowerin seuraajaksi eikä niin kyllä tituleeraa Santa Cruz itsekään enkä kyllä noin bongannut minkään revikoidenkaan sanoneen. 
> Megatower on 29" Enduro seuraten Nomadin jalanjälkiä 29" rengaskoossa. Suora kilpailija esimerkiksi Pivot Firebird 29":lle. 
> 
> Hightower ja Hightower LT on trail pyöriä - edes HT LT ei ole Enduropyörä 150/150mm joustollaan eikä sitä kyllä ole sellaisena markkinoitukaan. 
> 
> Seuraavaksi pyöräksi olin vähän kaivannut tätä Santa Cruzilta Nomadin seuraajaksi.



Sori, ihan pakko vielä jatkaa  :Hymy:  
Näin lukee Santa Cruzin itsensä sivuilla Megatowerista:

Tracing its roots to the Hightower, and now featuring the lower link-driven VPP suspension derived from the V10, the Megatower is the most capable, confidence-inspiring 29er trail bike in our line-up. 
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/megatower

----------


## TMo

Kyllä minä noi kaikki luin ja lisäksi muutaman ulkomaan foorumin keskustelut tuosta pyörästä. Ja myös muutaman yuotube arvostelun olen katsonut. 

Silti pysyn sanoissani, Megatower on täysiverinen Enduro (siitä huolimatta että poimit sieltä yhden lauseen missä mainitaan sana trail  :Hymy:  ) jota HT LT ei ole eikä ole ollut ja MT ei korvaa HT LT:tä vaan itseasiassa kesäksi odotellaan päivitystä HT (LT):hen. Spekulointia toki eikä mitään virallista. 

Saa nähdä tuleeko ja jos tulee onko se alalinkkuiskarilla vai perinteisellä ylälinkkuiskarilla.  Ja tuleeko sieltä vain HT ja HT LT poistuu mallistosta ja se palaa 140mm joustavaksi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Mun veikkaus on, että HT LT poistuu ja HT jää. Mutta piteneekö HT:n joustomatka vähän, pysyykö flip chip ja mahdollisuus käyttää 27.5 plussia ja tuleeko kenties tämä sama iskarikiinnitysmuutos kuin on jo isoon osaan muitakin tullut niin aika näyttää. 

Ja joo, olen samaa mieltä siis ihan täysin, että Megatower on ja on tarkoitettu täysiveriseksi enduroksi. Mutta samaan käyttöön sillä välimallilla eli HT LT:lläkin pyrittiin ja siihen tarkoitukseen myös käytettiin. Kun tätä 29-enduroa ei vielä mallistossa ollut. 
Ja siinä mielessä, kuten noissa kirjoituksissakin sanottiin, Megatower on se odotettu jatkumo/korvaava/parannus/seuraaja nimenomaan HT LT:lle.

----------


## TMo

Veikkaisin myös että HT tulee muuttumaan hieman pidemmäksi joustoltaan. Mutta tuleeko siihen tuo alalinkun iskarikiinnitys. Bronsoniin tuli joten voisi ajatella että tulee HT:henkin. Minusta se on hieman outoa kun SC itse kertoo erot näin: 
_Upper vs Lower-Link mounted shock_

_Eagle-eyed riders may have noticed that we have two styles of the VPP® design now. The lower-link mounted shock configuration gives a very progressive-linear rate with excellent small bump, mid-stroke support and great bottom out resistance. Ideal for bikes that are designed for challenging terrain. The upper-link mounted shock style that we use on other trail bikes gives more pedal platform, ideal for bikes that require maximum support and good bottom-out resistance to make them snappy handling, pedal-efficient flyers._

_Having control over a versatile design like this allows us to tune the suspension to the characteristics we most want for each application.

_Eli miksi trail pyöriin tuotaisiin tuo koska siinä kategoriassa pedalling efficiency olisi kuitenkin vielä avainasemassa. Mutta, Bronsoniin se tuotiin.

----------


## pturunen

Vähän offtopiikkia, mutta melko varmasti SC:n lineup @ 29" tulee olemaan takajoustoiltaan 160/140/120/100, jolloin HTLT jää pois. Turha saivarrella siitä onko MT HTLT:n korvaaja vai ei. Vastaus lienee on ja ei. MT on heidän enduropyörä ja HT tulee olemaan pidempijoustoinen trail ja TB lyhyempijoustoinen. Blur sitten XC-markkinoille. 

Miksi MT ei ole HTLT korvaaja löytyy kyllä spekseistä: tuo on täysiverinen enskamasina (MEGA: make enduro great again, kuten ulkomaan foorumilla leikkisästi todettiin), kun taas HTLT oli purkkaviritys alusta asti (vaikkakin hyvä sellainen). Tavallaan ei ole korvaaja kun on ihan eri kaliberia, mutta ottaa sen paikan lineupissa eli on "29 Nomad". 

Pakkohan tuo on koepolkaista, kun kerran poljettavuutta ja kiipeämiskykyä kovasti kehutaan. Jospa tuolla uskaltaisi taas laskea mäkeä...

----------


## pturunen

> Eli miksi trail pyöriin tuotaisiin tuo koska siinä kategoriassa pedalling efficiency olisi kuitenkin vielä avainasemassa. Mutta, Bronsoniin se tuotiin.



Oma veikkaus on, että tuo linkku vaan on "polkemistehokkaampi" pidemmillä joustomatkoilla, kuten nuo rapsatkin antavat ymmärtää. Toisaalta melkoista hifistelyä. Nykyinenkin HT on todella hyvä menemään ylämäkeen L-koossa, missä satulaputki on järkevän mittainen. Jos siihen saa itsensä mahdutettua, niin parempaa runkoa saapi hakea.

----------


## TMo

> Oma veikkaus on, että tuo linkku vaan on "polkemistehokkaampi" pidemmillä joustomatkoilla, kuten nuo rapsatkin antavat ymmärtää. Toisaalta melkoista hifistelyä. Nykyinenkin HT on todella hyvä menemään ylämäkeen L-koossa, missä satulaputki on järkevän mittainen. Jos siihen saa itsensä mahdutettua, niin parempaa runkoa saapi hakea.



Täytyy tietämättömän kysyä mikä siinä L-koon LT HT:ssa se juttu on että siihen pitäisi ittensä mahduttaa eli mikä XL -koosta sitten huonon tekee?

----------


## Jukka

Ei varmaan pyörästä mikään huonompaa tee, mutta pidemmillä kuskeilla voi olla hankalampaa, koska HT:n ja HTLT:n loivahko todellinen satulaputken kulma vie satulan aika taakse, jos satulatolppaa joutuu jalkojensa pituuden takia jättämään monta kymmentä senttiä näkyville (efektiivinen kulma jyrkempi, mutta erot korostuvat noiden kulmien välillä, kun satulan nostaa taivaisiin). Itsellä m-koon normi Hightower ja siinä kyllä satulan saan ihan hyvään asemaan nousujakin ajatellen, ja toimii myös pidemmillä tasaisilla polkupätkillä. 

Megatower on varmasti hyvä pyörä siinä, mihin se on tehty: enduron maailmancupin radoille isoon menoon. Haittaako noissa touhuissa nyt tuo n. 15 kg:n painokaan, ainakin rungon ja osien luulis kestävän.

----------


## Kiituri

Painon vaikutuksesta sen verran että 
jos pyörä 15kg ja kuski 85kg (varusteineen), eli yhteensä 100kg.  yksi kilo lisää tai pois on yksi prosentti vauhtia. Kärjen kahinoissa kisassa varmaan vaikuttaa ainakin psyykkisesti. 
meillä kaikilla muilla vaikuttaa se miten voimavarat saa käyttöön ja tuntuuko hyvältä ajaa.  Ainoa missä kevennys on selvästi eduksi on pyörivät massat ja tämäkään ei kaikilla vaikuta mitään. Voi vaikuttaa jopa menoa heikentävästi jos maasto on kovin kivistä ja juurakkoista kun pyörivä massa ei pidä yllä liikettä ja renkaat töksähtelee joka murikkaan.

Ite kun olen vain ns. sunnuntaipyöräilijä niin kaikkein suurimman buustin etenemiseen teki uusin pyörä missä satulatolppa on hyvin pysty. Ei tarvitse ylämäissäkään punnertaa jaloila etuviistoon. Pyörä taitaa olla jopa painavampi kuin edellinen mutta silti heti jaksoi pidempiä lenkkejä ja kovemmalla keskinopeudella.

----------


## Jukka

> Painon vaikutuksesta sen verran että 
> jos pyörä 15kg ja kuski 85kg (varusteineen), eli yhteensä 100kg.  yksi kilo lisää tai pois on yksi prosentti vauhtia. Kärjen kahinoissa kisassa varmaan vaikuttaa ainakin psyykkisesti. 
> meillä kaikilla muilla vaikuttaa se miten voimavarat saa käyttöön ja tuntuuko hyvältä ajaa.  Ainoa missä kevennys on selvästi eduksi on pyörivät massat ja tämäkään ei kaikilla vaikuta mitään. Voi vaikuttaa jopa menoa heikentävästi jos maasto on kovin kivistä ja juurakkoista kun pyörivä massa ei pidä yllä liikettä ja renkaat töksähtelee joka murikkaan.
> 
> Ite kun olen vain ns. sunnuntaipyöräilijä niin kaikkein suurimman buustin etenemiseen teki uusin pyörä missä satulatolppa on hyvin pysty. Ei tarvitse ylämäissäkään punnertaa jaloila etuviistoon. Pyörä taitaa olla jopa painavampi kuin edellinen mutta silti heti jaksoi pidempiä lenkkejä ja kovemmalla keskinopeudella.



Tarkoitin painon merkitystä noilla maailmancupin-tasoisilla enduroradoilla, joissa taidetaan mennä pääasiassa kovaa kohtalaisen jyrkkääkin alamäkeä (olenkohan yhtään jäljillä, omia kokemuksia noilta radoilta ei kyllä ole?). 

Omastakin mielestä itselle ja omaan makuun istuva geometria on se yksi tärkeimmistä asioista pyörässä, kun pyörä tuntuu istuvan itselle, tulee sillä ehkä tykiteltyä hieman kovempaakin vähän, kuin vahingossa...

----------


## Sambolo

Radat varmasti alamäkipainoitteista mutta siirtymäthän voivat olla aikalailla mitä vaan?

----------


## pturunen

> Veikkaisin myös että HT tulee muuttumaan hieman pidemmäksi joustoltaan. Mutta tuleeko siihen tuo alalinkun iskarikiinnitys.



Tämän haastattelun perusteella HT 2.0 on alalinkun kiinnitykseltään sama kuin Megatower. Muutenkin kiinnostavaa juttua siitä, mitä eroa käytännössä on esim. 29" ja 27.5" pyörien geometrioissa.

https://nsmb.com/articles/interview-...lks-megatower/

----------


## TMo

> Tämän haastattelun perusteella HT 2.0 on alalinkun kiinnitykseltään sama kuin Megatower. Muutenkin kiinnostavaa juttua siitä, mitä eroa käytännössä on esim. 29" ja 27.5" pyörien geometrioissa.
> 
> https://nsmb.com/articles/interview-...lks-megatower/



tämä oli hyvä artikkeli! Kiitos!

----------


## kauris

Nukeproof Mega 290 raw
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-...-mega-290.html

----------


## kauris

Lisää joustoa ja vielä siistimpi raw-versio Hillillä tänä viikonloppuna
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/bike-che...roof-mega.html

----------


## 3001

Kun tuo endurokausi loppuu, niin onko mahdollisesti monella tulossa L koon pyörää myyntiin? Budjettina mulla siinä 2000e paikkeilla, ja mahdollista välissä antaa grand canyon al6.9 2015.

Tuolla hinnalla kun ei kovin kummoista uutta saa  :Irvistys:

----------


## sboke

> Kun tuo endurokausi loppuu, niin onko mahdollisesti monella tulossa L koon pyörää myyntiin? Budjettina mulla siinä 2000e paikkeilla, ja mahdollista välissä antaa grand canyon al6.9 2015.
> 
> Tuolla hinnalla kun ei kovin kummoista uutta saa



Commencal meta am 27 2200e https://www.commencal-store.com/meta...in-c2x27240032
Bird aeris 145 pikellä ja deluxella 2200e https://www.bird.bike/product/aeris-...#configuration
Norco range yarilla ja deluxella 2000e https://www.evanscycles.com/norco-ra...-bike-EV337704
Rose uncle jimbo yari + monarch 2060e https://www.rosebikes.ie/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-2672805
GT force revelation chargerilla ja deluxe 2080e https://www.tredz.co.uk/.GT-Force-Co...MTB_128382.htm

YT outletia kannattaa kytätä, nyt on s koon capra al comp 2249e. Käytetty tosin mutta taitaa tulla takuun kanssa

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Mitäs foorumin raati on mieltä cuben 150 stereosta enskatouhuihin? 

Esimerkiksi tästä:
https://www.cube.eu/lt/2020/bikes/mo...tionteam-2020/

Reachia 457mm koossa 20" eli geometria ei ole ultra low&slack. Ohjauskulma 66 astetta. Osalistahan tuossa on kohdillaan ainakin tärkeimpien osalta eli jousitus, jarrut ja vanteet on kisakunnossa.

Onko kokemuksia tai mietteitä ko. kapistuksesta?

----------


## Jami2003

Varmaan tolla suomi enskaa ihan ajelee vaikka eihän stereot kyllä mitään enska pyöriä ole. Kyllä niissä mennään vahvasti trailin puolella.

----------


## Sambolo

Asenteesta se kai enemmän kiinni millä voi ajaa mitäkin, mutta itte panostaisin enemmän geoon kuin siihen miten hyvät komponentit saa. En usko että moderneja geometrioita turhaan kehuttu. Osia voi sitten päivitellä. Toisaalta jos saa hyvät komponentit halvalla, nekin voi siirtää toiseen runkoon jos sen kokee tarpeelliseksi jossain vaiheessa. Miettisin myös ehkä kestävyyttä endurokäyttöön.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Asenteesta se kai enemmän kiinni millä voi ajaa mitäkin, mutta itte panostaisin enemmän geoon kuin siihen miten hyvät komponentit saa. En usko että moderneja geometrioita turhaan kehuttu. Osia voi sitten päivitellä. Toisaalta jos saa hyvät komponentit halvalla, nekin voi siirtää toiseen runkoon jos sen kokee tarpeelliseksi jossain vaiheessa. Miettisin myös ehkä kestävyyttä endurokäyttöön.



 Samoja ajatuksia osalistan ja rungon suhteesta tässä pyörittelen. Vaikeita pohdintoja.

Tuolla rungolla ajetaan EWS:ää ihan hyvällä menestyksellä joten geon puolesta taipunee. Toki näin semi aloittelijalle voi olla vaikeampi kuin longlowslack jyrä, jolle riittää että osoittaa keulasuunnan ja tuuppaa menemään. Rungon kestävyyskin riittänee kaikissa tuon luokan pyörissä ja vakuutus korvaa jos oikein rymytessä hajoaa. Ajoltaanhan tuota runkoa on kehuttu, mutta kuten huomautitte on se geoltaan jo lähes poikkeava nykytrendin endurojen joukossa.

Koeajamaahan se täytyy lähteä... Vaikea vaan sanoa millaiset ajo-ominaisuuksien painotukset täytyisi sitten löytää että ne todella olisi edulliset, kun ei ole noista suomienskakisojen reiteistä kokemusta kuin youtuben kautta.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Lisätään nyt vielä että mulla oli tuossa kesällä muutamia kuukausia ajossa foxy, jossa reachi oli L-koossa 490mm. Oli siinäkin omat puolensa, mutta ei vakuuttanut ainakaan mua että tuo ääripää on se oikea. Cube menee kyllä sitten jo ihan toiseen päätyyn 457mm reachilla.

----------


## kauris

No ei nyt sentään päätyyn. Korkeintaan siniviivalle.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Jos reach on lyhyt niin tunnelma on "tanko reisissä kiinni" kun putkelta tuuttaa ja korostuu ylämäissä. Pitkäkätisenä vielä pahempi kun käy ahtaaksi. Satulasta rennosti polkien taas toptuben lyhyys tuo selkää pystyyn ja on varmaan siirtymäajoon mukava. Lisäksi jos satula on lähempänä keskiötä kuin taka-akselia, niin kiipeily helpompaa satulasta. Näin ajattelisin, mutta varmaan kehon mitat voi sanella muuta.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Edellä mainittu siis lyhyellä stemmillä. Pitkällä stemmillä ei varmaan niin paha. Mutta siinä on sitten omat huonoutensa. Kyllä modernit geometriat on nykypäivää sanos nykänen.

----------


## Keevo

Terve,

150-160mm joustavaa enduroa tekisi mieli. Taitaa olla niin, että 2kiloa ei ainakaan uutena osta sellaista?

Toki uudenkarhea käytetty menisi myös, mutta M-koossa(170cm kuski) on yleensä tosi huonosti tarjolla käytettyä.

Onko muuten olemassa 27.5"+ täpäriä, kun tämä vissiin tässä threasissa mainittu trekki, joka karkaa hinnaltaan liian ylös.

----------


## Sambolo

Onhan niitä plussatäpäreitä, tosin harvemmin kai endurona. Trail pyöristä löytyy ja moneen 29” sopii plussakumit myös. Uutena 2ke pintaa voi saada alesta jonku enskan, tai ilman aleakin jonkun alkaen mallin, esim Canyonin Torque al 5 on muistaakseni noin 2ke uutena tosin joustoa jo 180mm. Reilu ~2.5ke budjetti tuo jo vähän valinnan varaa.

----------


## Kärrä

Propain Tyee

Pinkbike

Singletrackworld

Enduro-MTB

----------


## Sambolo

Iskari ainakin vähän otollisemmalla paikalla.

----------


## mtv

Kerrankin järkevän hintainen ja customoitavissa, eikä muutokset ole pahan hintaisia nekään. Hyvän näköinen pyörä.

----------


## rndm

Ajaako täällä kukaan Konan process 153:lla tai onko ajanut? Tässä täpärihankintaa tulossa ihan lähiaikoina ja näitä tämän kategorian fillareita tullut katseltua lähes kaikki läpi ja olen jostain syystä Konan jättänyt huomiotta vaikka tallista löytyy tälläkin hetkellä Big Honzo. 

Norcon sightia olen tässä vakavasti miettinyt pitkän aikaa, mutta epäilyksiä vähän ollut että onko se jo liian juna paikallisille poluille, vaikka bike parkissakin tarkoitus välillä käydä. Tuo 153 ei ole niin modernilla geolla vähän lyhyemmällä wheelbasella sekä chainstaylla ja jyrkemmällä 66 asteen keulakulmalla (65,6 oli kuulemma tarkka kulma jonkun testin mukaan), mutta samalla sitä on kehuttu ketteräksi ja leikkisäksi vaikka onkin aika iso pyörä, joka kuulostaa omaan korvaan houkuttelevalta. Hintaakin kun katsoo niin esim. halvin malli Sightin budjettimallin kanssa pyörii samoissa hinnoissa ja hyvin pitkälti samoja osia mm. molemmissa 160mm Yari, deluxe selectiä sekä Sramin SX/NX tavaraa. 

Joten kiinnostaisi ajeleeko täällä joku 153:lla ja mitä mietteitä pyörä herättänyt. Big Honzon puolesta ei ole itsellä mitään pahaa sanottavaa Konasta ja -1,5 asteen ohjainlaakerin ja 160mm keulan vaihdon jälkeen sillä on tykittänyt kaikki vastaan tulevat reitit oikein mukavasti, täpärikuume on kuitenkin iskenyt sen verran pahasti että vaihtoon menee.

----------


## Huge004

Kokosin testimielessä yhden tyee al 29 ja yllätyin positiivisesti loppusummasta 2800€

Vaihdoin keulan lyrikkiin, takaiskarin deluxe coiliin ja jarruiksi valitsin code r:ät.
Jotain muuta pientä varmaan myös vaihtelin.

Ja kun mietitään että pyörän saa oikeasti customoitua tarroja ja logoja myöden niin mielestä todella hyvän hintainen.

Miinusta tulee kyllä tuosta toimitusajasta 75 työpäivää.

Ei ole koskaan oikein nuo propainit kolahtanut itselle mutta tuossa voisi olla kyllä seuraava täpäri jos olisin yt jeffsystä vaihtamassa johonkin.



Juu tiedän että jeffsy on trail pyörä ja tyee on enduroon mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## kauris

Propain Tyyeen lisäksi nyt olis speksit tiedossa privateer 161 pyörästä. Siinä olisi 3399 hinnalla erittäin modernilla geometrialla ja hyvillä järkevillä osilla oleva peli rankkaankin enduroon. Toki jos haluaa ja voi maksaa 5000-8000 euroa, niin saa Spessun uuden enduron, Cruzin Megatowerin jne mutta tuolla n. 3000 budjetilla tuo olis kyllä todella kova. Ei jäisi pyörästä kiinni suoritukset. Saa myös runkosettinä Super deluxe ultimaten kanssa 1699 eurolla. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/privat...duro-bike.html

----------


## Sambolo

Pari noita taitaa suomessa jo ollakin. On kyllä erittäin hyvän hintanen paketti tuo kompliitti. Vähän itsekin harkitsin tuota, mutta ei ollu oikeen mitään revikkaa tai varmaa tietoa koska sais niin en uskaltanut. 

Pole evolink kyllä toiminu omassa enskatyyppisessä ajossa kun unelma. Tuntuu että pyörä ei rajoita enää menemistä ja tullu ylitettyä ja yllätettyä itsensä jo monesti viikon sisällä  :Hymy:  Pyörä on myös jotenkin paljon ergonomisempi mulle, oon ajanu viikon sisäl joka päivä useemman tunnin paitsi yhtenä päivänä, eikä mikään paikka kolota tai jumissa ja lenkillä tuntuu et vois jatkaa loputtomiin vaikka väsynyt onkin  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä vähän alkuhuumallakin tekemistä, mut piru et on hauskaa ajella!

----------


## järtsy

Tuttu kasas just itselleen Privan ja on kehunut kovasti! Tyee paljolti samanlainen geoltaan mutta takapään linkusto vissiin ihan omaa suunnittelua, paljon on kehuja sekin saanut ja on järkevä hinnoittelu.

----------


## NikHa

Vähän ihmetyttää tuon Tyeen iskarikäyrien logiikka. Anti-sguat nousee nollasta 120mm tienoille asti eli iskari toimii vapaimmillaan aivan joustomatkan alussa missä polkuliike tapahtuu?

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...t-ride-review/

Privateerin vastaavat näyttää omaan silmään paljon järkevämmiltä.

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/privatee...duro-bike.html

Molemmat aiheuttaa huomattavaa kuumeen nousua.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Pitkät ovat toimitusajat molemmissa. Jos privan olis tilannut joitain viikkoja sitten olis sen saanut täksi kesäksi mutta nyt tilaukset menee syksyyn. Tyeessa tais olla 10 vko.

----------


## Sambolo

En ihmettele vaikka kysyntä nousis yli tarjonnan. Myöhemmin varmaa sit saa nauttia kovemmasta hinnasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kjb

"Enskapyörä", tai sellainen sopivan järeä yleispyörä plussajäykkiksen kaveriksi 27.5-rengastuksella on hakusessa 2.5-3ke hintaluokassa itselläkin ja Tyee on kyllä listan kärjessä juuri nyt. Harmillisen pitkä toimitusaika vain, joskin saksaforumia kun lukee niin on siellä pari viikkoa etuajassakin pyöriä toimitettu.

Muut vaihtoehdot listalla Trek Remedy 8 sekä Canyon Torque AL 6 . Remedyn toimitusaika hieman kohtuullisempi mutta viikkoja silti (en ole kaikkia jälleenmyyjiä soittanut läpi että voi olla jossain hyllyssäkin). Torqueta olisi rotkon sivujen mukaan hyllyssä mutta ihan samalla tavalla se ei kuitenkaan kiinnosta kuin muut.

Ehkä vähän sekalainen seurakunta vaihtoehdoissa mutta näihin on nyt päädytty. Mitään näistä ei ole koeajettu tietenkään  :Leveä hymy: 

Laittaa miettimään että odottaako suosiolla loppuvuoteen pyörän oston kanssa vaiko eikö...mieli tekis tietty nyt heti. Ensimmäisen maailman ongelmia.

----------


## kauris

Eilen julkaistu testi alle 3500 euron enduropyöristä: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-budge...l-bike-review/

----------


## kauris

Ai että, tuo mega 290 alkoi kyllä houkuttelemaan. Capra nopeempi alamäkiajossa tai ibis ripmo tiukoissa kurveissa mutta nukeproof monipuolinen ja helppo ajaa kaikissa tilanteissa. Tänään parkissa vauhdikkaassa kivikkorynkytyksessä 27.5 kiekkoinen ja 160/140 joustava Canyon spectral tuntuu siltä, että 29 kiekkoinen 170/160 enduropyörä olis varmaan enemmän elementissään.

The Nukeproof Mega 290 Expert feels easier to ride fast than any other bike in this group test. It’s a beast downhill and happy to trade punches with the downhill specialists like the Privateer and YT Capra, connecting gaps and braaping turns with the best of them. However, it is also fun enough to chuck about the local jump spot or deliver smiles on a fast natural trail blast. It’s a big bike, no doubt, but never feels clumsy or unwieldy. While it cannot match the Propain or Ibis Ripmo AF through very tight turns, it will crush them as soon as the track gets gnarly. The most impressive feat of the Nukeproof is that it does it all so easily, complementing your riding whatever your level.

Noh, sanoin sitten vaimolle, että ensi kesäksi saatan kyllä ostaa enemmän parkkiinkin sopivan pyörän ja yllätyksekseni hän vastasi vain jotain tyyliin aijaa tai okei. Yleensä tällainen etukäteisilmoittelu ei kannata. Nyt meni kuitenkin hyvin ja kun hintaakaan ei edes kysytty, mietin pitäiskö tuon n. 3000 sijaan mitä olen itse yrittänyt pitää haarukkana vähän nostaa. Ei mitään edes 4500 saati kalliimpia pyöriä mutta josko esim nukeproof mega 290 expertin sijaan kuituinen ja slx osilla nx sijaan oleva elite 3860 eurolla. http://nukeproof.com/products/mega-290c-elite-2020/
Toisaalta mulle jousituksen osalta kävis lyrik select ja super deluxe select+ mikä expertissä on verrattuna eliten fox36 keulaan grip vaimennuksella. Takana dpx2 on ilmeisen erinomainen ja Slx olis elitessa myös plussaa mutta kiekot taas siinäkin vain dt swissin 1900 sarjaa. 

No en minä sitä pyörää voi nyt heti ostaa, kun ensi kesästä puhuin. Pitää siis vähintään syksyyn odottaa jotta voi ikään kuin ensi kesäksi tilata. Ja silloin saattaa tulla jo 2021 mallit pienine osapäivityksineen. Pelkona samalla yleinen hinnankorotus kun testivoittojakin tulee ja pyörät kysyttyjä.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Itseä kuumottelee parhaillaan jonkin verran Transitionin Patrol. Ei sekään oo halvimmasta päästä, mutta kokonaisuus vaikuttaa erittäin lupaavalta. Tolla menis kyllä nätisti enska- ja park-hommat. Tunnin koeajo hyvillä poluilla ei ainakaan laskenut kuumetta. Yllätys oli kuinka hyvin pyörä kiipesi satulassa istuen, vaikka oli jousitus auki. Alamäkeen oli hyvin nautinnollista ja smoothia menoa. 27,5” renkaat mietitytti ennakkoon, kun kokemusta vain 29” renkaista, mutta eipä siinä kummoista eroa ollut ainakaan huonompaan suuntaan. Tällainen siis kyseessä: https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Patrol.cfm

----------


## Jussiko

Hyvää analyysia myös geometrioista tuossa Enduro-mtb:n testissä. Long, low and slack- aikakaudella nykytrendeillä lyhyt Trekin Slash sai varsin positiivisen arvostelun ja reach ”sweetpotiksi” kommentoitiin noin 470mm.

” We found the bikes with chainstays of around 445 mm combined with a roomy but not extreme reach of around 470 mm (for a size L bike) are the most intuitive handling bikes for most 180–185cm tall riders. Therefore, it’s no surprise that the winning bikes, the Nukeproof Mega and Propain Tyee CF, have longer chainstays at 450 mm and 445 mm and a more moderate reach (470 and 471 mm).”

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Kellään tämmöisestä tietoa? Ei taida kovin yleinen pyörä olla. Menis parkkiin ja satunnaisesti polulle https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/r...s-enduro-bike/

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Suht painavan ja hintavan olonen. Brage Vestavik taitaa ajella tuollaisella paljon.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Suht painavan ja hintavan olonen. Brage Vestavik taitaa ajella tuollaisella paljon.



Olis torilla tommonen myynnissä. painavahan tuo on. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Uus commencal meta vaikuttaa hyvältä, lähenee senkin geo polea pikkuhiljaa. https://m.pinkbike.com/news/commenca...eta-am-29.html

----------


## kauris

Joo muutoksia tuli loivemman keulan, jyrkemmän satulakulman ja pidemmän reachin muodossa. Sitä tunnuttiin eniten ihmeteltävän kommenteissa, että chainstay jätettiin vain 433 milliseksi eli huomattavan lyhkäseksi. Polessahan se on esim Staminan malleissa 450 ja 455 ja tuossa enduro-mtb:n vertailussa myös todettiin, että noin 450 mm perät tuntuivat järjestäen paremmilta kuin lyhyemmät.

----------


## yksinteoin

Itsellekin chainstayt tuntuvat vähän oudon lyhkäiseltä erityisesti suurempien kokojen suhteen, mutta kyllähän tuossa on paljon makuasioista kyse, eli millaisesta tuntumasta tykkää. Voisin veikata, että Commencalin suunnittelijoilla on joku tietynlainen ajatus siitä, miltä lafkan pyörien kuuluu tuntua ja painotus vaikuttaa olevan erilainen kuin vaikkapa Kokkosella. 

Ongelmia varmaan saattaa tulla siinä vaiheessa, kun markkinat puskevat tietynlaista geometriaa (tuijottavat vain reachia ja keulakulmaa) ja sen mukaan täytyy myös elää. Ehkä siitä perspektiivistä näin pyörää kokeilematta esim. L-koon 490mm reach ja 434mm chainstayt tuntuvat kyllä vähän hämmentävältä kombolta. Nykyään pyörille tulee kuitenkin niin reilusti lisää pituutta koon kasvaessa, että suhteessa kasvaville chainstaylle olisi jo tarvetta. Tai sitten edes flipchipille. Esim omassa L-koon Tallboyssa (reach 470mm)  chainstayt ovat long-asennossa 440mm, joka tuntuu olevan aika hyvässä balanssissa - tuntuu huomattavasti mukavammalta ja ketterämmältä, kuin esim. testaamani Polet (Evolink 140 ja Stamina 180).

Toisaalta Commencalin tallista löytyy kyllä aikamoista EWS-velhoa, eli eiköhän noihin numeroihin ole jostain järkisyystä päädytty. Esim jos vertaa Konan Processiin, chainstayt ovat jopa pitkät. Jos tulisi tarpeen ostaa pitkäjoustoisempi pyörä Tallboyn kylkeen, olis toi SLX:llä speksattu malli kyllä todella korkealla meikäläisen listoja. Ehkä tosin sitten siinä M-koossa.

----------


## Laars

Tiedän, että se ei ole Commencalin juttu, eikä pyörän painon katsominen ole muutenkaan trendikästä, mutta että 16kg hifillä setupilla?
Siihen kun riipasee DD-kylkiset renkaat/insertit, juomapullon, pumpun ja työkalun, niin lähestytään jo 17 kiloa. Aikamoista.

----------


## Sambolo

^Joo sellasta ne modernin geon pitkäjoustoset alupyörät tuppaa painamaan.

----------


## palikka

> Tiedän, että se ei ole Commencalin juttu, eikä pyörän painon katsominen ole muutenkaan trendikästä, mutta että 16kg hifillä setupilla?
> Siihen kun riipasee DD-kylkiset renkaat/insertit, juomapullon, pumpun ja työkalun, niin lähestytään jo 17 kiloa. Aikamoista.



Noista nyt niin tiiä mutta mää laittaisin polkimet.  :Hymy: 

Hinnat alkaen malli 15.1kg. Hieno runko on kuitenkin!

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Kaverilla olisi myynnissä cube 170tm enska. Kokoa on 20" ja itellä pituutta se 177. Vertailin geometriaa ja esim M koon pole on isompi kun tuo cube. Vertailin myös kokoa nykyä pyörääni yt jeffsyyyn. Reach yt 425 ja cube 466. Olisko tässä pyörää parkkiin ja polulle? Tästä pyörästä kyse.

----------


## Sambolo

Uusimmassa fillarilehessä oli cube enskasta juttua.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Kaverilla olisi myynnissä cube 170tm enska. Kokoa on 20" ja itellä pituutta se 177. Vertailin geometriaa ja esim M koon pole on isompi kun tuo cube. Vertailin myös kokoa nykyä pyörääni yt jeffsyyyn. Reach yt 425 ja cube 466. Olisko tässä pyörää parkkiin ja polulle? Tästä pyörästä kyse.



Varmaan ihan hyvän kokoinen muuten, mutta 470 seattube voi olla vähän korkea. Kokeilemalla selviää.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Varmaan ihan hyvän kokoinen muuten, mutta 470 seattube voi olla vähän korkea. Kokeilemalla selviää.



Niinhän tuo näkyy olevan aika raju. Itellä tosiaan pituutta 177

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Täälläkin alkanut endurovehkeet kiinnostelemaan pitkän xco -pyöräilyn päälle. Vähän rennompaa ajoasentoa haussa ja nyt kun isolle syötteellekin saatiin hissipyöräilyyn ratoja, niin mielenkiinto nousi heti. Nyt katellu netistä mm. cubea- juuri tuota samaa mikä ylähäällä, orbea sekä ns bikes define. Merkkinä tuo ns bikes on kyllä tuntematon. 
Välttämättä ei tarvis olla kyllä hiilarirunkosia vehkeitä, mutta kaikki koot menny perhana alumiittisena. 

Jos on jotain tarkentavia vinkkejä heitellä esim.joustojen pituuksista jne tai mitä nyt muuta sattuu tulemaan mieleen seuraavista vaihtoehdoista mitä ,niin sana vapaa.
Orbealla ainakin ehkä hintalaatusuhde osilla hyvästä päästä. Keulakulma cubella jyrkin noista...


https://www.bikester.fi/853396.html

https://www.bikester.fi/orbea-rallon...a-901b0ee1835f

https://www.bikester.fi/cube-stereo-150-c68-slt-carbonred-1065839.html

----------


## Sambolo

Tuolla hintahaarukalla ainakin valinnan varaa melkee mistä vaa pyörästä, miten päädyit noihin? Nyt on tullut paljon mielenkiintoisia uutuksiakin. Ite miettisin jouston ym suhteen varmaa sitä mihi se ajo sillä tulisi eniten painottumaan. Tosin ajan itsekin 158/170mm joustolla kaikkea mahollista mettälenkistä bikeparkkiin.

----------


## Han$a

Alumiiniset rungot loppu omasta koko luokasta ja näitä sitten löytyis hiilarisena. Vielä aika vähällä etsinnällä , mutta mitä nyt nopeasti katseli , niin melkolailla joka paikasta loppu l-koon enskat alumiinisena. Ajot painottuis nimenomaan aika sekalaiseen ajoon, jos tuon xc pyörän löis myyntiin , korvais nuo polkuajot tällä uudella. Ja toki välillä kävis bikeparkeissa. Ei tuolla 110 mm joustolla oikeen napostele lähtiä kivikkoon ja isomppaan möykkelikköön. ja tuntuu että omat kisa-ajot taitaa jäähä kokonaan pois. Eli tässä alkaa jo olla perustelut kohillaan itsellekin kun tätä kirjottelee  :Hymy:  Ei tarvi vaimolle taas perustella kummemmin, sehän on varma että joku päivä mykkäkoulua taas luvassa jos laittaa ...

----------


## sboke

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...oop-9.0-988381 swooppia ainakin hyllyssä, hyvän olonen pyörä hinnaltaankin jos vesipussin kanssa ajelee
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...al-10.0-913003 hienompi malli
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-orange-898461 cubea
https://www.commencal-store.com/meta...re-c2x29149882 commencal meta am
https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det...6/sCategory/92 capra
https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det...4/sCategory/92 kalliimpi capra
https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det...9/sCategory/92 coil capra & fox 38

e: jaa bike discountilla kuukauden toimitusaika ja shred capra vasta ens kuussa. mutta commencalia ja muita caproja taitaa saada heti

----------


## kauris

Kannattaa huomioida,  että Commencalin Meta Am:sta on jo julkaistu uusi malli jota ei tosin saa vielä. https://www.commencal-store.com/Mobi...9-c102x3872093
Ei vanha Meta huono ole mutta kannattaa tiedostaa, että uusi on just tullut.

----------


## kauris

Minä en taas just tällä hetkellä tiedä mikä olis se n. 3000, max vajaa 4000 euron pyörä jonka ostaisin n. 160 joustoluokasta endurotyyliseen ja bikepark-ajoon. Nukeproof Mega 290 oli hetken ajatuksissa ykkösenä mutta parin päivän takainen pinkbiken arvostelu taas vähän laimensi intoa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan kyllä uuden Commencalin arvosteluja. Propain Tyee yksi kanssa mutta en ole varma onko sekään oikea. Mega ja oletettavasti Meta am olis enemmän bikepark kivikkopyöriä. Propain enemmän leikkisän traili-pyörän suuntaan ja sellainen mulla jo on vaikkakin lyhyempijoustoinen ja 27.5 kiekoilla. Mutta kokeilluthan näitä mitään en ole enkä pääsekään. Privateer taas menee jo liian jyräksi.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Huomena menossa kattomaan spessun evoa. Suhkot nätillä geolla ainakin parkki hommiin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

> Minä en taas just tällä hetkellä tiedä mikä olis se n. 3000, max vajaa 4000 euron pyörä jonka ostaisin n. 160 joustoluokasta endurotyyliseen ja bikepark-ajoon. Nukeproof Mega 290 oli hetken ajatuksissa ykkösenä mutta parin päivän takainen pinkbiken arvostelu taas vähän laimensi intoa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan kyllä uuden Commencalin arvosteluja. Propain Tyee yksi kanssa mutta en ole varma onko sekään oikea. Mega ja oletettavasti Meta am olis enemmän bikepark kivikkopyöriä. Propain enemmän leikkisän traili-pyörän suuntaan ja sellainen mulla jo on vaikkakin lyhyempijoustoinen ja 27.5 kiekoilla. Mutta kokeilluthan näitä mitään en ole enkä pääsekään. Privateer taas menee jo liian jyräksi.



Eikös Mega ole yleisesti pärjännyt hyvin arvosteluissa? Kaverilla myös sellainen ja tyytyväinen on pyörään ollu.

Toisaalta tuskin huonoja mitkään tuon hintaluokan pyörät ole, makuasioita ja tottumuskysymyksiä. Komponenttien suhteen on kyllä enempi hajontaa mitä tuolla rahalla saa.

----------


## Han$a

Commencali ois kyllä varmasti laadukas vaihtoehto. Eikä hintakaan liian kiroissa ole .
Spessuki käyny mielessä myös .spessutki vaan hinnan kiroisa.radoneista menny runkoja ainaki xc puolella. 
Onhan tuota valinnanvaraa ainakin mitä vertailla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Osta Pole niin ei harmita.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Tai privateer. Olisin tilannut mutta toimitus pitkälle syksyyn

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sboke

> Commencali ois kyllä varmasti laadukas vaihtoehto. Eikä hintakaan liian kiroissa ole .
> Spessuki käyny mielessä myös .spessutki vaan hinnan kiroisa.radoneista menny runkoja ainaki xc puolella. 
> Onhan tuota valinnanvaraa ainakin mitä vertailla.



olen minäkin nähnyt kun runkoja menee esim trekistä ja konasta. vähiin käy pyörät jos ostaa semmosen jota ei ole hajonnut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Onko Enska hommissa oikeasti lyrik parempi kuin fox 36? Vai onko sekin vain mistä tykkää? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

^voin kans suositella polea  :Hymy:  . Kato myös transition ja bird pyörät. Ei ole omaa silmää nukeproofin arvostelua osunu, ainakaa videona. Norcon sightia saa myös aluna erittäin hyvällä kokoonpanolla.

Eiköhä noi keulajutut ole henk koht mieltymyksiä. Nythän tuli uudet enskakeulatkin, fox36 on enää trail keula, fox 38 ja rokkarin zeb 38 on nyt se juttu  :Leveä hymy:  zebbiä löytyy uudesta commencal metasta.

----------


## Han$a

Joo totta niitä paukkuu rikki ,olipa merkki mikä tahansa. Kokemusta on trekistäkin. 
Mitä mieltä porukka on canyonin strivestä?

----------


## drop

> Onko Enska hommissa oikeasti lyrik parempi kuin fox 36? Vai onko sekin vain mistä tykkää? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Varmaan suomessa ei ole montaa jotka osaisivat oikeasti sanoa kumpi sopii itselleen paremmin. Mulla on ollut edestakasin molempia, ja välillä myös DT’n ja Maguran keuloja... Usein kun vaihdetaan, on kyseessä uudempi malli. 

Ota halvempi jos rahat on tiukalla, kevyempi jos on tärkeetä, tai vaan paremman värinen.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Varmaan suomessa ei ole montaa jotka osaisivat oikeasti sanoa kumpi sopii itselleen paremmin. Mulla on ollut edestakasin molempia, ja välillä myös DT’n ja Maguran keuloja... Usein kun vaihdetaan, on kyseessä uudempi malli. 
> 
> Ota halvempi jos rahat on tiukalla, kevyempi jos on tärkeetä, tai vaan paremman värinen.



Joo evossa tulee 36 foxi. Kaverilla on lyrikki ainakin hyllyssä jos tekee mieli kokeilla

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Tässä itsellä kuumottelee tuliskohan se tilattu Transition Patrol huomenna niin kuin arvioitu toimitusaika on. 😊 Toiveissa päästä ens viikolla Påminneen testaamaan.

----------


## järtsy

> Joo totta niitä paukkuu rikki ,olipa merkki mikä tahansa. Kokemusta on trekistäkin. 
> Mitä mieltä porukka on canyonin strivestä?



Tällä hetkellä minulla on Strive CF 6.0 johon olen vaihtanut coilin taakse ja keula pidennetty 170mm niinkuin CFR malleissakin on vakiona. Todella monipuolinen pyörä, ei todellakaan mikään enskajyrä. 
Mutta koska olen krooninen pyöränvaihtaja niin Propainin Tyee on jo tulossa :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

> Onko Enska hommissa oikeasti lyrik parempi kuin fox 36? Vai onko sekin vain mistä tykkää?



Nuo on kummatkin jo _passé_. Nyt pitää olla Fox 38 tai Rock Shox Zeb.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Uusipyörä päivä. Eiköhän tällä enduro taitu 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## drop

Hieno, tolla kelpaa ajella!

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Hieno, tolla kelpaa ajella!



Kiitos! Ohjaamo vaihtui jo raceface atlakseen. Pitää tuota alustaa ihmetellä kun pääsee sappeeseen ajamaan. Kierre jousi tuo jotain uutta tähän hommaan. Myös keulan pidennys kävi mielessä mutta testaillaan ensin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Tuommonen orbean ralloni ois nyt kiinnostuskiikareiden kärkipäässä mallia m10 . Erittäin vertailukelponen ainakin osien puolesta ja carboni runkonen vielä. eikä hinta pahasti huimaa päätä. Rungolla elinikänen takuukin vielä. Kävin kokeileen vastaavaa trailipyörää, eli occamia. Sama geometria rungossa, pieni ihmetys ehkä tuon rungon koon kannalta, hitusen eteen tulee ohjaamo, mutta kait se traili/endurovehkeissä ohjaamo kuuluukin olla hieman lähempänä kuin xc-vehkeissä millä  ajanut nyt viimiset 10 vuotta. toki stemmin vaihdolla helppo tehdä pieniä muutoksia.
Onko kellään käyttäjäkokemusta kyseisestä merkistä?

----------


## Portti

Uusimmassa Saksan Bike-lehdessä (08/2020) oli muutamia uutuuspyöriä yksittäistesteissä ja niistä osa oli ainakin lähellä endurokategoriaa. Tässä lyhyt yhteenveto testien tuloksista.

Testatut pyörät:

*- Orbea Occam M-LTD:*
* Hinta: 7.599 eur
* Paino ilman polkimia: 12,92 kg
* Rungon paino ilman iskaria: 2.512 g
* Joustomatka (e/t): 148/145 mm
* Loppuarvostelu: Erittäin hyvä (202 p (max. 250 p))

*- Pivot Switchblade Pro XT/XTR:*
* Hinta: 7.649 eur
* Paino ilman polkimia: 14,1 kg
* Rungon paino ilman iskaria: 2.912 g
* Joustomatka (e/t): 161/142 mm
* Loppuarvostelu: Erittäin hyvä (204,25 p)

*- Last Tarvo:*
* Hinta: 8.649 eur
* Paino ilman polkimia: 12,74 kg
* Rungon paino ilman iskaria: 2.153 g
* Joustomatka (e/t): 171/158 mm
* Loppuarvostelu: Loistava (210,75 p)

*- Rose Root Miller 3:*
* Hinta: 3.399 eur
* Paino ilman polkimia: 14,17 kg
* Rungon paino ilman iskaria: 3.271 g
* Joustomatka (e/t): 150/152 mm
* Loppuarvostelu: Erittäin hyvä (181 p)

Aika kova tuo Last Tarvon rungon paino 2.153 g ilman iskaria noin pitkäjoustoiselle pyörälle. Runko tehty Saksassa.

Samassa lehdessä oli myös uusi Santa Cruz 5010 testissä. Laitetaan senkin tiedot tähän vaikka ei enduropyörä olekaan.

*- Santa Cruz 5010* (tarkempaa mallia ei mainittu):
* Hinta: 8.399 eur
* Paino ilman polkimia: 13,38 kg
* Rungon paino ilman iskaria: 2.681 g
* Joustomatka (e/t): 142/129 mm
* Loppuarvostelu: Erittäin hyvä (192,5 p)

----------


## kauris

> Tuommonen orbean ralloni ois nyt kiinnostuskiikareiden kärkipäässä mallia m10 . Erittäin vertailukelponen ainakin osien puolesta ja carboni runkonen vielä. eikä hinta pahasti huimaa päätä. Rungolla elinikänen takuukin vielä. Kävin kokeileen vastaavaa trailipyörää, eli occamia. Sama geometria rungossa, pieni ihmetys ehkä tuon rungon koon kannalta, hitusen eteen tulee ohjaamo, mutta kait se traili/endurovehkeissä ohjaamo kuuluukin olla hieman lähempänä kuin xc-vehkeissä millä  ajanut nyt viimiset 10 vuotta. toki stemmin vaihdolla helppo tehdä pieniä muutoksia.
> Onko kellään käyttäjäkokemusta kyseisestä merkistä?



https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...%F6r%E4t/page7

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Propain Tyee:stä oli puhetta edellissivulla niin väliaikatietona, jos joku suunnittelee sellaisen hankintaa: Tehdas vahvisti juuri tilatun CF 29 mallin kokoonpanoajaksi 30.10. Siihen sitten kuljetusaika päälle niin marraskuun alkupuolella sopinee odottaa pyörää kotiin.

Mitä ulkomaalaisilta foorumeilta olen lukenut, on pyörät tulleet usein hieman luvattua aikaisemmin. Saa nähdä miten tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## Tetsa

Pitkät on toimitusajat tällä hetkellä. Mun alu versiolle tais olla 9.10 arvioitu aika.

----------


## järtsy

mulla 17.7 eli ei ainakaan mulle oo tulossa etuajassa(tietenkään..)

----------


## Oiva K

2021 vuoden commencal meta tr 29 essential. Siinä vasta on vastinetta rahoille, kohtuu hinta (3400€), ja ehdottomasti parhaita geometrioita tuolla rahalla.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> 2021 vuoden commencal meta tr 29 essential. Siinä vasta on vastinetta rahoille, kohtuu hinta (3400€), ja ehdottomasti parhaita geometrioita tuolla rahalla.



Hyvältä paketilta vaikuttaa tosiaan.

Näyttää siltä että moni valmistaja työntää omia enskamallejaan yhä rankempaan suuntaan. Keulakulmat hätyyttelee kohta 63 astetta ja keulalle laitetaan 38mm putkea. Takajousitus alkaa useissa malleissa olemaan 170mm ja kohta varmaan vastineeksi istutetaan keulalle 180mm. Pyörän painona esimerkiksi 16kg ilman polkimia on ihan ok.

Tuoko tämä kehityssuunta enää kauaa lisää vauhtia niille EWS radoille vai alkaako radat muokkautua nopeammiksi ja raffimmiksi vastaamaan yhä kyvykkäämpiä mini-DH pyöriä?

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Hyvältä paketilta vaikuttaa tosiaan.
> 
> Näyttää siltä että moni valmistaja työntää omia enskamallejaan yhä rankempaan suuntaan. Keulakulmat hätyyttelee kohta 63 astetta ja keulalle laitetaan 38mm putkea. Takajousitus alkaa useissa malleissa olemaan 170mm ja kohta varmaan vastineeksi istutetaan keulalle 180mm. Pyörän painona esimerkiksi 16kg ilman polkimia on ihan ok.
> 
> Tuoko tämä kehityssuunta enää kauaa lisää vauhtia niille EWS radoille vai alkaako radat muokkautua nopeammiksi ja raffimmiksi vastaamaan yhä kyvykkäämpiä mini-DH pyöriä?



Oon ite tyytyväinen tuohon spessun evoon. 150 keulassa ja kierrekeppi takana. Varsinkin jos haluaa ajaa enskaa ja perus polkulenkkiä yhdellä pyörällä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Ews kiertueen radoissa on kyllä jo nyt aika kovan näköistä menoa. Eli 180-170 ja loivat kulmat ihan paikallaan. Sam Hill ajaa enskansa Nukeprooffin pyörällä, jossa 180 keula. Polen tiimi ajaa isommalla Staminalla jne.

----------


## Sambolo

Maailmalla nuo xc radatkin näyttää raffimmalta mitä suomienska  :Leveä hymy:  Onhan nuo raffimman pään enskat nykyään vähän kuin sinkkukruunusia dh pyöriä. Kehittyyköhän dh pyörät enää rajummaks kun kaikki miedommat kategoriat noussu pykälän ylemmäs. Veikkaan, että enskapyöriin ei enää hetkeen mitään radikaaleja muutoksia kulmien ja jouston suhteen tule, varmaa pitää uus kiekkokoko keksiä tai optimaaliseksi rengaskooksi todetaan 2.7” leveä tms  :Leveä hymy:  Ite toivon et tulevat innovaatiot mm helpottaa huoltoa ja vähentää pyörän rassausta.

----------


## NikHa

Uus rojektirunko meni tilaukseen. Takakepiksi tulee Jade X, joustoa takana 160-175 taitokompensaatioyksikköä, kiekot 29 imperiaalin kokoiset. Nyt pitäs keksiä vielä keula jostain. Eteen runko kelpuuttaa 150-170 taitokompensaatioyksikköä maks 40mm putkilla ja tuplakruunulla eli mikä vaan menee. Lyrik ois varma mutta tylsä valinta. onyx sc:n värit sopis iskariin, mutta käyttökokemuksia ei löydy kuin sponsoroiduilta kuskeilta. Entäs sittenkin mezzeri? Tai saman tein dorado tai boxxer.
Foxit, formulat, ohlinsit ja canecreekit on poissuljettuja kustannussyistä.

Juu on töissä ollu vähän liikaa aikaa speksata..

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Perhana ku ei saa päätöstä tehtyä ,orbea ralloni ja nyt on kona process 153 CR/DL 29,  myös mielenpällä. Luin konasta pitkän arvostelun ja jos jotain ymmärsin englannin käännöksestä ,niin on oikea pyörä kovempaakin ajoon. 
Jos joku osaa heittää konasta jotain oleellista ja tärkeää ,niin avatkaa sanainen arkkunne .

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Perhana ku ei saa päätöstä tehtyä ,orbea ralloni ja nyt on kona process 153 CR/DL 29,  myös mielenpällä. Luin konasta pitkän arvostelun ja jos jotain ymmärsin englannin käännöksestä ,niin on oikea pyörä kovempaakin ajoon. 
> Jos joku osaa heittää konasta jotain oleellista ja tärkeää ,niin avatkaa sanainen arkkunne .



Konan (vai molemmat?) Saa tilattua bikeshopista kotiin koeajettavaksi.

Ajatus joka herää niin nykyinen 153 taidettiin esitellä 2018. Saattaa olla uudistumassa lähiaikoina?

----------


## NikHa

Konan cs on omaan makuun liian lyhyt (samoin orbean mutta vähemmän) ja satulakulma aika loiva jos on pitemmät jalat (oikea kulma, ei virtuaalinen). Toki jos omat kropan mitat passaa noihin niin varmasti kelpo pelejä molemmat.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Bikeshopilta sain myös todella hyvät erot näistä kahdesta että kallistuin orbeaan. Tuohon hintaan mitä rallon M10 myydään saa aika makialla kokoonpanolla ,ni ei kait tuota enää voinut pitempää miettiä.
Saa nähä kui nopeaa saa pöörän.

----------


## drop

> Hyvältä paketilta vaikuttaa tosiaan.
> 
> Näyttää siltä että moni valmistaja työntää omia enskamallejaan yhä rankempaan suuntaan. Keulakulmat hätyyttelee kohta 63 astetta ja keulalle laitetaan 38mm putkea. Takajousitus alkaa useissa malleissa olemaan 170mm ja kohta varmaan vastineeksi istutetaan keulalle 180mm. Pyörän painona esimerkiksi 16kg ilman polkimia on ihan ok.
> 
> Tuoko tämä kehityssuunta enää kauaa lisää vauhtia niille EWS radoille vai alkaako radat muokkautua nopeammiksi ja raffimmiksi vastaamaan yhä kyvykkäämpiä mini-DH pyöriä?



Maailma lienee täynnä paikkoja joissa polut eivät tarvitse noin paljoa joustoa. Jos Enduro käsitteenä lipuu pois ihmisten käytännön tarpeista, on miljoona markkinointi-henkilöä jo hieromassa käsiään, valmiina keksimään jotain uutta ”enduro-lite” luokkaa jota kaikki tarvitsee.

----------


## NikHa

Nuo "liian pitkät" joustomatkat on ihan mielenkiintonen topikki. Vorsprungilla on ihan hyvä video netissä siitä. Itte tilasin täysin tietoisesti ihan "liian ison" pyörän koska olen niin toivoton kuski alamäissä ja lisäpaino ylämäessähän pitää vain mahan pienempänä ku kaloreita kuluu.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## drop

Mun edellinen pyörä oli 180mm joustolla, nykyisessä vähemmän. Harvoin käytännössä normaaleissa metiköissä tarvitsee edes 160mm joustoa, jos ei käy keskuksissa pärjäis varmaan 130mm’lläkin. 

Kaikella voi toki ajaa, ja se voi olla tosi kivaakin. On kuitenkin eri asia ajaa alas alppeja tai keskuspuistossa.

----------


## NikHa

Jep. Nykyinen 150mm on suurimpaan osaan ajoja aivan liikaa ja ylläksen ja levin radoillakin sillä pärjää ihan ok näilläkin taidoilla.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> ...sillä pärjää ihan ok näilläkin taidoilla.



Tämä "virheenkorjausyksikköjen" määrän eli joustomatkan tarve on monitahoinen asia. Vaikka suurempi joustomatka ja alamäkiorientoituneempi pyörä antaa virheitä anteeksi, itse olen kokenut että tarvitsen enemmän joustoa ja raskaampaa pyörää sitä mukaan kun taidot kehittyy, koska kehityksestä seuraa mäessä kovempi vauhti.

----------


## NikHa

Näinhän se menee. Toisaalta osa ihan oikeasti kovista enskakuskeista maailmalla ei halua yli 150millistä perää koska ilmeisesti liika jousto syö vauhtia alamäissäkin. Hyvä esimekki on pätkä missä Claudio yrittää pysyä Nino Shurterin perässä alamäessä dh pyörällä ja Nino ajaa Sparkilla penkki ylhäällä. Ammattilaiset on ammattilaisia.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Märdis

Heippa.

Tulevan(toivottavasti) pyörän kanssa liikutaan traili- enskapyörän välimaastossa, runkona tarkoitus ostaa. Kiikarissa on tällä hetkellä Commencalin uusi meta tr 29", Banshee Prime v3 29" ja pienin varauksin Santacruzin hightower alumiinisena. Viimeisen kanssa aikataulu venyisi pitkälle ensi vuoden puolelle.

Onko kukaan tilannut tuota metaa ennakkoon? Tai onko kokemuksia bansheen verkkokaupasta? Vai ajaako joku jo tuolla uudistetulla primellä?

Nykyinen trekin fuel ex 8 on palvellut hyvin muutaman vuoden, perus lenkkeilystä, parkkiin ja enska kisailuun. Tarkoitus siis mennä loivempaan ja aavistuksen pidempi joustoiseen suuntaan.

Toki olen avoin ehdotuksille ja muitakin vastaavia 29" runkoja voi ilmiantaa, hintaluokassa 2000 euroa rungolle ja iskarille. 

Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## NikHa

En nyt jaksa muistaa taikka tarkistaa trekin joustoja, mutta Polen evolink rungot on ollu juuri noissa hinnoissa.

Edit: on muuten komea tuo bansheen titankin.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Märdis

> En nyt jaksa muistaa taikka tarkistaa trekin joustoja, mutta Polen evolink rungot on ollu juuri noissa hinnoissa.
> 
> Edit: on muuten komea tuo bansheen titankin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Trekissä on perässä 130mm ja keulilla 140mm.
Poleakin voi harkita, niitä vaan on joka nurkalla. 


Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Privateer? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

> Propain Tyee:stä oli puhetta edellissivulla niin väliaikatietona, jos joku suunnittelee sellaisen hankintaa: Tehdas vahvisti juuri tilatun CF 29 mallin kokoonpanoajaksi 30.10. Siihen sitten kuljetusaika päälle niin marraskuun alkupuolella sopinee odottaa pyörää kotiin.
> 
> Mitä ulkomaalaisilta foorumeilta olen lukenut, on pyörät tulleet usein hieman luvattua aikaisemmin. Saa nähdä miten tässä tapauksessa.



Minulle tulossa alu Tyee, tuossa jo harmittelin että ei ainakaan etuajassa tule kun se arviotu aika meni jo(17.7 pe) eikä ilmoitusta tullut mutta heti maanantaina tuli! Eli mallikkaasti ovat pysyneet ilmoitetuissa ajoissa toisin kuin monet muut merkit.. 

Tähän saakka kyllä propsit Propainille toiminnasta, toivottavasti pyörä ei tuota pettymystä. Se on ilmeisesti jo maassa mutta siirtynyt DHL:ltä Postin huomaan, kädet ristiin että eivät haudo sitä liian pitkään, olis lomaa vielä ensi viikko jäljellä. 

Hitto kun ylipäätään siirty postille, tuo DHL terminaali olis ihan omilla nurkilla..

----------


## taski

https://huntteri.fi/fi/tuote/polkupy...hreahopeamusta

Onko näistä kellään mitään kokemuksia? Sain melko edullisesti keväällä ja tuntuu asiansa ajavan, mutta muutamia lapsuksia on matkan varrella tullut esiin. Merkki itselle ainakin suhteellisen tuntematon mutta painoin "osta" -nappia kun speksilista oli mielestäni ihan OK siihen nähden mitä lopulta jouduin pyörästä maksamaan. OVH hinta vaikuttaa vähän kalliilta. Valmistajasta ei kyllä ole tosiaan oikein mitään kokemuksia. Yhden rungon kerkesin jo poikkasemaan mutta oli selkeä valmistusvika ja takuu toimi ihan OK.

----------


## järtsy

Tyee on nyt tullut ja ensilenkki ajettu. Ei tullut pettymystä ensilenkin perusteella, jopa positiivisesti yllättynyt muutamasta asiasta. Jarrut sekä tolppa oli korvattu paremmilla mitä tilatessa, ilmeisesti ko komponentit loppu ja laittaneet parempaa tilalle jotta saavat pyörän toimitettua.

Ajo-ominaisuuksita ei hirveän tiukkaa analyysia pysty vielä antamaan mutta se mitä arvosteluissa hiukan moitittiin niin oli perän herkkyys, tätä vähän pelkäsin mutta valitsin coilin taakse ja hyvinkin herkältä tuntuu, ei yhtään pintakovalta. 
Pyörä myös nousee odotetusti mäkiä hyvin. 
Seuraavaksi täytyy lähteä parkkiominaisuuksia testaamaan hissimäkeen.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Tyee on nyt tullut ja ensilenkki ajettu. Ei tullut pettymystä ensilenkin perusteella, jopa positiivisesti yllättynyt muutamasta asiasta. Jarrut sekä tolppa oli korvattu paremmilla mitä tilatessa, ilmeisesti ko komponentit loppu ja laittaneet parempaa tilalle jotta saavat pyörän toimitettua.
> 
> Ajo-ominaisuuksita ei hirveän tiukkaa analyysia pysty vielä antamaan mutta se mitä arvosteluissa hiukan moitittiin niin oli perän herkkyys, tätä vähän pelkäsin mutta valitsin coilin taakse ja hyvinkin herkältä tuntuu, ei yhtään pintakovalta. 
> Pyörä myös nousee odotetusti mäkiä hyvin. 
> Seuraavaksi täytyy lähteä parkkiominaisuuksia testaamaan hissimäkeen.



Mukava kuulla ja onnittelut uudesta pyörästä. Kerrohan lisää kokemuksia jahka kertyy.

----------


## Roto

> Heippa.
> 
> Tulevan(toivottavasti) pyörän kanssa liikutaan traili- enskapyörän välimaastossa, runkona tarkoitus ostaa.
> 
> ....,..
> 
> Toki olen avoin ehdotuksille ja muitakin vastaavia 29" runkoja voi ilmiantaa, hintaluokassa 2000 euroa rungolle ja iskarille. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Miten osuis Ibis Ripmo AF?

----------


## Märdis

Kiitokset ehdotuksista, Saksan maalta löytyi 2019 transition sentineli runkosetti budjettiin sopivalla summalla, jotenka en voinut vastustaa carbonin kutsua. 

https://www.trailtoys-shop.de/fahrra...?number=TB0265

Vielä on runkoja jäljellä. 

Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HarMi

Kaufen hosenit oli jalassa ja tilasin Banshee Runen rungon Saksasta. Ensi viikolla pitäisi olla oranssi enska tallissa 😎.
https://www.bansheebikes.net/product...-rune-v3-frame

----------


## Sambolo

Tuo väritön ois ollu ihq!

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Tältä aamupäivällä noviisin ensikokemukset uudesta spessun Endurosta. Comp malli.

Polkemistehokkuus jännitti, kun ensimmäinen näin pitkäjoustoinen pyörä. Totesin että nousee jyrkät nousut (testipaikka Kivikon täyttömäen purtsinousut ja viereinen kallio) jopa paremmin kuin edellinen Jekyll29 tai Foxy29. 

Tasaisemmilla pätkillä taas tulee takkiin. Pumppaaminen ja putkelta jumppaaminen vaatii paljon enemmän työtä.

Alamäkeen sitten sellainen ahaa-elämys, että voiko tämä tältäkin tuntua. Kulkee aivan eri tavalla kuin edelliset. Perä tasoittaa  kaiken kokoiset epätasaisuudet kuin ajatus mutta tarjoaa kuitenkin hyvin tukea.

Summa summarum tämä pyörä  on tehty menemään ylös ja alas, kuten nimikin tietysti osoittaa. 

Ensimmäistä kertaa tuli ostettua pyörä täysin runko edellä. Komponenteista tietysti NX-sarja painaa kuin synti ja takanavan POE on surkea. Tuntuu kuitenkin hyvältä ratkaisulta. Komponentit saa sitten päivitettyä myöhemmin.

----------


## kauris

Vähän samat ajatukset, eli taidan tosiaan ostaa Nukeproofin 3000 eurolla eli vain nx-osilla ja muuten toimivilla kiekoilla mutta vähän hitaalla kiinniotolla. Kotoa löytyy valmiiksi gx vaihteensiirtäjä ja vaihtaja ja muita päivityksiä voi tehdä jos tarvetta ja halua. Runko on kuitenkin hyvä ja jousitus riittävä ja toimivaksi testattu. Lyrik on tosin vain select kun select+ paremallalla vaimentimella olis tietty vielä kivempi. Super deluxe select+ takana pitäisi olla erinomainen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Lyrik on tosin vain select kun select+ paremallalla vaimentimella olis tietty vielä kivempi.



Eikös tuokin ole suht vaivatonta päivittää vaikka keväällä, sinne ehtii tarvittaessa kerätä budjettia ja sit ei tartte huoltaa vanhaa (vaimenninta).

----------


## kauris

Ihan totta. Ei toki kovin halpaa mutta mahdollista. Mä en itse myöskään tota nx-sarjaa niin pelkää. Pojan takajäykässä on sx ja toimi ihan ok. Tosin nyt siinä on minulta yli jääneet nuo gx vaihtaja ja vaihteensiirtäjä. Itsellä tällä hetkellä uusi slx takavaihtaja, pakka ja xt-vipu. Pakasta meni yksi hammas katki ja vaihtajakin jo kerran vaihtoon. Luultavasti osui johonkin ja vähän vääntyi mikä aiheutti myös kunnon virhevaihdon joka katkaisi sen hampaankin. Nyt uudesta slx-vaihtajasta kytkin jumitti vaikka ajoa vain kuukausi. Avaus, putsaus, voitelu ja säätö korjasi toki asian mutta kuitenkin. 

Ja kun mun tän kesän ajot on noin 15 kertaa parkkia ja ehkä alle 10 kertaa lähimetsiä (ja viimeinen kuukausi pelkkää parkkia) niin se on aika sama millä vaihteistolla ne pari polkaisua sinne parkin alamäkeen hissiltä polkaisee vauhtia  :Hymy: 
Mulle siis toimiva runko ja jousitus tärkeintä. Ja jarrut ja renkaat.
Ja tunnin pari lähilenkit tuossa Espoon keskuspuistossa voin ajaa vähän turhan jykevälläkin pyörällä kun ei sillä vauhdilla ole niin väliä. Tai sitten sillä pojan am jäykkiksellä jos erilaista hakee.

----------


## järtsy

> Mukava kuulla ja onnittelut uudesta pyörästä. Kerrohan lisää kokemuksia jahka kertyy.



Nyt on Tyee päässy pari kertaa hissimäkeen ja useamman kertaa poluille. Tuntuu että on just sitä mitä halusinkin, vakaampi kuin edellinen pyörä Strive CF mutta ei kömpelö pikku neppailussa niinkuin Evolinkki minun käsissä tuntui.
Coili sopii tähän pyörään kuin nenä päähän, vaikea tietenkään verrata ilmapamppuun kun ei sellainen pyörässä ole ollut mutta tuntuu ettei coili vie edes polkutehokkuutta.

----------


## rndm

Uutta Konaa ilmestynyt sivuille.

https://www.konaworld.com/process_x_dl.cfm

Geo muuttunut myös normi 153:ssa, keula loiventunut ainakin 66 -> 64,5, STA jyrkentynyt asteella ja chainstayta pidennetty hieman. Hieman himottelisi oman 134 rungon vaihto tuohon uuteen 153.

----------


## Sambolo

Mä en löytäny kun vanhan geon 153 tuolta sivulta. Process X vaikutti geon ja buildien osalta hyvältä.

----------


## rndm

Näyttäis olevan osassa malleista vielä vanhan geon taulukko. 29 ja 27.5 base malleissa on ainakin uudet mitat.

edit: siis muut mallit vielä vanhoja 2020 malleja paitsi nuo AL mallit.

----------


## Petri Tuomenpuro

Uutta pukkaa Bird:lläkin
https://singletrackworld.com/2020/07...the-aether-9c/

----------


## OJ

Mulla vaihtui keulakuume fillarikuumeeksi kun pienehkollä lisäinvestoinnilla saa koko fillarin. Olen kytännyt Suomessa vähän harvinaisempaa Fuji Auric 27.5 1.3 tai saman merkin Auric LT 27.5 1.3 mallia. Ensimmäinen lyhyemmällä joustolla ja toinen enskamittaisella joustolla, eli pitäisi arpoa kumpi olisi sopivampi. Lyhytjousto olisi varmasti parempi lähes aina vakiopoluilla, mutta pitkä jousto olisi varmasti parempi kun pääsee hissipyoräilemään. Merkki on valittu sen mukaan mistä saan oikein mehukkaan "bro-diilin".

----------


## Sambolo

Itteä ei nappais lyhytjoustoinen 27.5”. On myös paljon heiveröisempi keula jos meinaa vähänkää kovempaa ajella.

----------


## rndm

Kokemuksesta voin sanoa että jos rymistely ja hissipyöräily kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa ottaa pidempijoustoinen. Itsellä tällä hetkellä 134/150mm ja vaikka modernin geon puolesta sillä pärjää parkissakin, tulee ainakin itselle semmoinen fiilis että enemmän joustoa saisi olla kun reitit menee rajummiksi. Rungon vaihto varmaan edessä jossain vaiheessa. Polkuajon osalta en usko että 20mm lisää joustoa kovinkaan paljoa hidastaisi menoa. Nykyään osataan kyllä suunnitella linkustot sen verran hyvin että saadaan pyöristä hyvin poljettavia isoilla joustoillakin. Toki kannattaa ottaa selvää pyöräkohtaisesti näistä.

----------


## Suikkanenm

Itsellä on pyörinyt mielessä Commencal clash 2021 rungon hankkiminen. Tuohon kävisi lähes suoraan jo Canyon Spectraliin upgreidatut kalliit osat kuten keula ja coil iskari. Keulaan pitäisi vaan laittaa 180mm jousi jonka jälkeen kovaa ajoa. Budjettiratkaisulla ensi kesään.

----------


## OJ

^^ & ^^^

Joo ton pidemmän jouston puoleen olen kallistumassa kun XC pyörät löytyy jo. 2021 malleista pitää kuitenkin tilata, eli pieniä muutoksia saattaa tulla.

----------


## raichuwood

> Nyt on Tyee päässy pari kertaa hissimäkeen ja useamman kertaa poluille. Tuntuu että on just sitä mitä halusinkin, vakaampi kuin edellinen pyörä Strive CF mutta ei kömpelö pikku neppailussa niinkuin Evolinkki minun käsissä tuntui.
> Coili sopii tähän pyörään kuin nenä päähän, vaikea tietenkään verrata ilmapamppuun kun ei sellainen pyörässä ole ollut mutta tuntuu ettei coili vie edes polkutehokkuutta.



Miltä alumiini Propain on tuntunut hiilikuitu Striven jälkeen? Tässä on itsellä poltellut Propain Tyee CF 29 tilausnapin painaminen jo pitkään. Osat alkaa olemaan ostoskorissa jo jiirissä, mutta vielä mietityttää ottaisiko alumiinini- vai hiilikuiturungolla?

----------


## järtsy

> Miltä alumiini Propain on tuntunut hiilikuitu Striven jälkeen? Tässä on itsellä poltellut Propain Tyee CF 29 tilausnapin painaminen jo pitkään. Osat alkaa olemaan ostoskorissa jo jiirissä, mutta vielä mietityttää ottaisiko alumiinini- vai hiilikuiturungolla?



En mä rungon ominaisuuksissa mitään eroa huomaa onko alu vai kuitu. Tyee tuntuu kyllä just nappi pyörältä mulle, hieman vakaampi kuin Strive ja perä tuntuu toimivan paremmin. Strive taas osittain keveytensä(reilu puoli kiloa) johdosta ja perinteisemmän geon puolesta vähän helpompi pikku neppailussa.

Ei oo kyllä hetkeäkään kaduttanut että valitsin alurungon, onhan se kuitunen tosi nätti mutta jotenkin sitä varoo ja säälii enemmän.

----------


## raichuwood

samanlaisia ajatuksia itselläkin on ollut hiilikuidun suhteen. Minulla nykyinen on Spectralin 6.0 alumiini, joten ei se alumiini Tyee olisi kummoinen muutos painon suhteen. No tässä kerkee vielä pyörittelemään hankintaan useampaan otteeseen, kun joka tapauksessa fillari menee seuraavalle ajokaudelle. Pinkbike forumilla osattiin kertoa, että nyt tilattu fillari olisi tuotannossa just joulun alla 18.12.

----------


## rndm

Onkos täällä Tyeen omistajia jotka testannut sekä coilia että ilmajousta? Olis kiva kuulla kokemuksia eroista kun runko itsessään jo ilmeisesti aika progressiivinen.

----------


## kauris

Coili kehuttiin ylivoimaisesti paremmaksi enduro mtb:n testissä.
https://enduro-mtb.com/en/propain-tyee-cf-2020-review/

----------


## HarMi

Banshee Rune v3 on nyt ollut parin viikon ajan ajossa poluilla ja bikeparkeissa. Pidempi runko, loivempi keula ja pystympi satulaputki toimii näemmä jopa kakskutosellakin. Menee alamäkeen paremmin kuin mikään mun aikaisemmista pyöristä. Ylämäissä olen useamman kerran yllättynyt, että mentiin polkemalla yli, vaikka olin jo etukäteen valmistaunut tunkkaamaan. Siirtymillä en oikeastaan huomaa polkemisen tekemää joustoa. Varsinkin käynnit Tornarissa ja Karakallion enskakeskuksessa vakuuttivat, että tämä on mulle next level laite. Ajan vaan kovempaa kivikkojuurakoissa, uskallan ajaa raffimpia linjoja rolleissa, hyppään pidemmälle ja tasapainoisemmin, ylitän helpommin kinkamia sekä Runea on helppo käsitellä hitaan vauhdin tasapainoilu-neppailussa. On todella vahva tunne, että ostin hyvän yleiskoneen pelkän ulkonäön perusteella. Siirryn nyt yhden pyörän taktiikkaan.

----------


## kauris

Karakallion endurokeskus  :Hymy:  
Vähän kuin Kauniaisten alppihiihtokeskus  :Hymy: 

Pitääkin mennä Karakallioon pitkästä aikaa. Vajaa 10 siirtymää kyllä mutta ehkä se tekee ihan hyvää.

----------


## stumpe

Marin alpine trail 2021 on kyllä mielenkiintoinen paketti. 7-malli dollareissa 2500$ ja suomalainen jämy ilmoitti hinnaksi 3300€. 

Mikäköhän hinnan nostaa täällä noin korkeaksi. Vai onko jämyllä valuuttamuunnokset hieman hakusessa.

----------


## Mika_koo

Esim. Tulli? 

Lähetetty minun SM-F700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brainsurgery

Jenkit ilmoittaa hinnat ilman alvin paikallista versiota.

----------


## _mkoo_

Onko kellään tietoa Commecal enduroista, tai Focuksen Sam malleista.
Pikkasen kiehtois ajatus Enduropyörästä.

----------


## kauris

Commencaleja on monella. Uusin metan enduro muuttuneella geometrialla kuitenkin vasta tulossa myyntiin joten siitä taas et kokemuksia voi kuulla. Yleisesti ottaen suositeltava merkki kaikin puolin. 

Nyt muuten julkaistiin juuri uusi Marin. Vähän enduron ja traili-pyörän (ainakin nimessä sana trail) välimaastosta. Mielestäni aika enduro kun joustomatka on 160/150 ja esim keulakulma 63.5. Renkainakin valmiiksi kalliimmassa, joka sekin suht edullinen, exo + ja dd renkaat. Marinit eivät itseäni ole sytyttäneet mutta ei tämä huonon oloinen tosiaankaan ole. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/2021-m...aver-2020.html

Mutta kyllä minä silti esim ennemmin Propain Tyeen esim ottaisin. Samantasoista osaa (Lyrik Ultimate, Super deluxe coil, xt/slx) samalla rahalla jos alumiinisen valitsee siitäkin.

Ja viikonlopun ews-kisassahan oli tiimikuskeilla myös uutta Nukeproof Megaa ajossa. Nyt siihen oli saatu pullotelinekin mahdutettua. Ilmeisesti mullet-kiekoilla mistä en itse ole niin hirveän ihastuksissani. Ja saa nähdä mitä hinnoille tapahtuu kun muutoinkin valmistajilla on hinnat olleet noususuunnassa 2021 malleihin siirryttäessä. Hyvän näköinen se kyllä oli kuvissa. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotte...matt-2020.html

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Trekiltä uutta Slashiä. 10 mm lisää joustoa molempiin päihin ja headtube angle päivittynyt 64 asteeseen. Myös satulaputken kulmaa päivitetty, jyrkempään suuntaan. Alumiininen GX-voimansiirrolla varustettu Slash 8 on kohtuu järkevän hintainen siihen nähden, mitä siinä saa. Väritykseltäänkin hieno. Hiilariversiot toki sitten astetta kalliimpia. Videon pyörä onkin jo 8k €. Ihanan halpaa. https://youtu.be/Kdz19b257mY

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Rupeisko enduro taittumaan. Spessun evoon 170 jyystöä eteen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hannu_L

Menee vaikeaksi, tarkoitus olisi hommata oikeastaan pelkästään bike park ajeluun enskapyörä. Hintaluokaksi olin ajatellut 3700e pintaan.

Ensin ajatuksissa oli Commencal Meta AM29 essential 2021

Nyt kun tuo Trekin Slash päivittyy, niin 8 sopisi aika hyvin siihen mitä hakee.

Realiteetit muistaen ikää on jo jonkun matkaa yli 40 ja ajo pääasiassa etelä-Suomessa. Varmasti omaan käyttöön riittäviä kummatkin, Trekin saisi lähikaupasta (tilattua), toisaalta Commencal on aika upean näköinen vehje. Kumpaakaan ei tietenkään pääse kokeilemaan, jos meinaa ensi kesänä ajella...

----------


## rndm

Jos oikeasti pelkästään bike park -käyttöön tulee niin en edes katsoisi mitään alle 180mm vehkeitä. Itse ottaisin suoraan dh-pyörän jos olisi niin hyvä tilanne että voisi vain parkkiajoon pyhitetyn pyörän ostaa.

----------


## rndm

> Marin alpine trail 2021 on kyllä mielenkiintoinen paketti. 7-malli dollareissa 2500$ ja suomalainen jämy ilmoitti hinnaksi 3300€. 
> 
> Mikäköhän hinnan nostaa täällä noin korkeaksi. Vai onko jämyllä valuuttamuunnokset hieman hakusessa.



Nyt on ainakin nuo Marinin suomisivuilla ja OVH 2899e näyttää tuohon seiskaan. Kieltämättä hyvännäköinen pyörä ja oli mennyt itseltä tämä aikaisemmin ihan ohi. Varsinkin tuo kalliimpi malli näyttää hinta-speksi suhteeltaan pirun kovalta, alkaa olla jo melkein Propainin tasoa joka on yllättävää kun kuitenkin isompi pulju kyseessä. Geo ihan täydellinen omaan silmään  lyhyeköllä chainstaylla, isoimpiin kokoihin voisin kuvitella että tuo 430mm voi tuntua jo liian lyhyeltä mutta M kokoiseen juuri passeli omaan makuun. Harmi kun ei saa runkona pelkästään.

----------


## OJ

> Mulla vaihtui keulakuume fillarikuumeeksi kun pienehkollä lisäinvestoinnilla saa koko fillarin. Olen kytännyt Suomessa vähän harvinaisempaa Fuji Auric 27.5 1.3 tai saman merkin Auric LT 27.5 1.3 mallia. Ensimmäinen lyhyemmällä joustolla ja toinen enskamittaisella joustolla, eli pitäisi arpoa kumpi olisi sopivampi. Lyhytjousto olisi varmasti parempi lähes aina vakiopoluilla, mutta pitkä jousto olisi varmasti parempi kun pääsee hissipyoräilemään. Merkki on valittu sen mukaan mistä saan oikein mehukkaan "bro-diilin".



Itse itselleni vastaten. Fujilta tuli 2021 mallit julkisuuteen, ja sieltä loytyy 29" 160/150 joustava enska/all-mountain peli. Vetelen just ostohousuja jalkaani https://www.fujibikes.com/usa/bikes/...ntain/rakan-lt

----------


## marco1

^ Grim Donut!

----------


## kauris

Joo oli se ainakin uusinta Commencal metaa useamman sekunnin nopeampi  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Fujilta tuli 2021 mallit julkisuuteen, ja sieltä loytyy 29" 160/150 joustava enska/all-mountain peli. Vetelen just ostohousuja jalkaani https://www.fujibikes.com/usa/bikes/...ntain/rakan-lt



Geoltaan aika kopio Transitionin Sentinelistä. Linkustokin hyvin pitkälti samanlainen, joskin Sentinelissä on ilmaiskari. En tosin tiedä, kuinka uniikki tuo Transitionin setup on. https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bike...CAA56BA1699570

----------


## kaakku

Katoppas missä kohtaa Fujin chainstaytä on nivel. Ei sittenkään ihan samanlainenkuin Transition. Ei kyllä hajuakaan mikä vaikutus tuolla on.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Katoppas missä kohtaa Fujin chainstaytä on nivel. Ei sittenkään ihan samanlainenkuin Transition. Ei kyllä hajuakaan mikä vaikutus tuolla on.



Katos, toi jäi huomaamatta, kun puhelimella kyseinen kohta ei erotu hirveän hyvin. Aika jännä ratkaisu kyllä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Privateer omistajat. Miten tuo pyörä toimii perus polkuajossa? Jos ajelee sillontällöin polkua. Nyt on Stumpjumper evo 29" hyvä pyörä tuokin mutta tuo privateer kiinnostais paljon. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jussiko

Enduro Mag:in uusimmassa julkaisussa taas ihan hyviä testejä aiheeseen liittyen, kannattaa lukaista:
https://enduro-mtb.com/en/out-now-045/

----------


## OJ

> Katos, toi jäi huomaamatta, kun puhelimella kyseinen kohta ei erotu hirveän hyvin. Aika jännä ratkaisu kyllä.



Menee ensi vuoden puolelle, mutta laitan raporttia tulemaan. Toi nivelen paikka on ilmeisesti alunperin Breezerin keksinto ja tuli Fujin malleihin kun molemmast on saman emoyhtion (Advanced Sports International) brändejä. Ei ole osunut silmään paljon pahaa sanaa tosta linkkusysteemistä muuten kuin jossain Pinkbiken kommenteissa. Fujien testeissä väittävät, että enduropyorätkin kiipeävät ihan OK (enduropyoräksi), mutta saa nähdä miten hyvin toimivat.

----------


## Analyytikko

> Enduro Mag:in uusimmassa julkaisussa taas ihan hyviä testejä aiheeseen liittyen, kannattaa lukaista:
> https://enduro-mtb.com/en/out-now-045/



Tässä enduromagin testissä / jutussa oli mielenkiintoisia nostoja , "EWS professionals ride surprisingly short bikes"...."shorter bikes recorded better times... with better body positioning, more fun & agiity, tjsp. " . Eikö tämän nyt pitänyt olla ihan toisinpäin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zort

^Juna kääntyy ja uusi suuntaus alkaa 
Pyörä keksitään uudelleen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Tässä enduromagin testissä / jutussa oli mielenkiintoisia nostoja , "EWS professionals ride surprisingly short bikes"...."shorter bikes recorded better times... with better body positioning, more fun & agiity, tjsp. " . Eikö tämän nyt pitänyt olla ihan toisinpäin



Täytyypä lukaista. Just tällä viikolla osui some feediin Transitionin postaus, jossa Jenkeissä joku enduro-skaba oli voitettu heidän Spur-mallilla. Toi malli on 120 mm etu- ja -takajoustolla varustettu ”all country” -hiilikuitupyörä. Ei mitään havaintoa, mikä skaba ja millä tasolla, kun oli heidän IG storyssa, joka nyt jo hävinnyt. Kiinnitti vain huomion, että kohtuu köykäisellä pyörällä oli voitto irronnut.

----------


## Sambolo

Pink biken foorumilla oli hyvää spekulointia noista pro kuskien pyörän koosta.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Pink biken foorumilla oli hyvää spekulointia noista pro kuskien pyörän koosta.



Sit on hyvä muistaa, että mikä on pro-kuskille hyvä, ei oo väldee meille silloin tällöin parkia ja enduroa ajeleville paras vaihtis.  :Leveä hymy:  Viittiks laittaa linkkiä tohon keskusteluun? Täs on viel melkein kuukausi aikaa puhua itsensä ympäri, miksen ainakin vakavasti harkitsisi Propain Spindriftin alu-version tilaamista, kun tulee saataville.

----------


## järtsy

^Älä turhaan taistele vastaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Tässä linkki. https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listc...4438&pagenum=1

”Riders are also conservative, avoiding substantial change if their current setup feels good. At the same time, they generally look for any advantage. Each rider has a different balance of conservatism desire to take risks for possible gain. This will be reflected in their choices.”

Plus ammattilaisilla on sponsorit, sen mukaa ne pyörätkin tulee. Kaikilla merkeillä ei voi valita pidempää tai progressiivisempaa vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Sambolo

Niin ja tuon mukaan kuskit, jotka valinneet lyhyemmän pyörän niin pyörissä myös lyhyempi CS, ja tuon mukaan pitkä pyörä vaatii parikseen pidemmän CS toimiakseen mutkissa hyvin. 

"A long front-center (which is influenced by the head tube angle as well as reach) can decrease cornering performance if not accompanied by a lengthened rear end. You'll note some riders who are downsizing significantly are on bikes with short chainstays (Firebird, SB150)."

Laitetaan viel tuo taulukko suoraan tänne: 


Tuosta kun kattoo noita pyörämalleja niin ainoa pyörämalli mikä tuossa on ns progressiivisemmalla geolla on muutenkin tuo privateer.

----------


## OJ

Näin varhaiskeski-ikäisenä setämiehenä on varmaan parempi antaa prohvien ajaa miten ja millä prohvat ajavat. Omaa kovaa on kuitenkin ihan hauskaa vaikkei siltä sivullisesta aina näytä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Näin varhaiskeski-ikäisenä setämiehenä on varmaan parempi antaa prohvien ajaa miten ja millä prohvat ajavat. Omaa kovaa on kuitenkin ihan hauskaa vaikkei siltä sivullisesta aina näytä.



Juuri näin. Privateer 161 melkein ostoskorissa. Nykynen stumpevo 29 varmasti ajaa asiansa suomi endurossa. Tuskin meno muuttuisi merkittävästi privateerilla

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Juuri näin. Privateer 161 melkein ostoskorissa. Nykynen stumpevo 29 varmasti ajaa asiansa suomi endurossa. Tuskin meno muuttuisi merkittävästi privateerilla



Tuttu tunne. Omalla Transitionin Patrolilla ei varmasti tuu suorituskyky vastaan Suomen maastoissa, vaan oma osaaminen ja uskallus tulee niin paljon aiemmin rajoitteena. Silti sitä speksaa uutta mahdollista pyörää. Toisaalta rajallinen aika tässä on lajiin vuosia jäljellä, niin miksei sitä antaisi mennä, jos mieli tekee?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Eilen julkistettiin uusittu Nukeproof Mega. Nyt siihen sopii myös juomapullo. Muutoin olen vähän pettynyt.
https://nukeproof.com/collections/enduro
Odotin innolla tätä julkistusta ja olin aika varma, että Mega on seuraava pyöräni. Eniten mietityttää se, että 2020 mallissa L olisi ollut minulle (185 cm, ehkä vähän lyhyt jalkainen siihen nähden) juuri oikea mutta 2021 malleissa on tullut uusi XXL koko ja sitä myötä myös L ja XL mitoitus muuttunut. L-kokoa suositellaan 175-185 senttisille ja XL kokoa 183-193 senttisille. Olen siis väliinputoaja mutta XL olisi varmaankin silti se oikeampi ellei satulaputki olisi siinä 470 mm pitkä. Se on n. 10 mm liikaa pyörän mukana sinänsä hienosti tulevan 170 mm dropperin kanssa. Edellistä mallia kehuttiin myös kovasti siitä, että pitkän 450 mm chain stayn myötä pyörä oli erittäin hyvä ja tasapainoinen ajaa. Nyt takapäätä on lyhennetty kuitenkin 440 milliin. Varsinkin isoimmissa kuten XL rungossa olisi perän suonut olevan edelleen sen 450 mm. Tai miksi useampi valmistaja ei edelleenkään tarjoa ns. flip chippiä, jolla perän pituutta voisi itse helposti säätää esim 435-450 välillä. Ja lisäyksenä vielä väritys. Minua kiinnostavin kalliimpi alu-malli on tarjolla vain mustana. Itse haluaisin jotain värikkäämpää kuten sen kisakuskien keltaisen (myydään vain kuitu-runkosettinä) tai sinä yhtenä kalliin kuitumallin kanssa tarjolla olevana avokadon vihreänä.  

Taitaa jäädä siis Mega hankkimatta. 2020 malli olisi ollut mieluisampi mutta ne ovat pitkään olleet kaikki loppu. Jään edelleen odottamaan Pinkbiken Field testiä ja sen antia. Mm sitä miten Propain Spindrift pärjää muiden joukossa ja sitä tulisiki Nukeproofin vastaavalla pitkällä joustomatkalla oleva Giga mukaan myös vertailuun.

edit: Niin ja toi mutka tuolla keskiön lähellä. Sanovat, että muotoilu on siksi, että pullo mahtuu mutta näyttää enemmän siltä, että on valmiiksi mietitty e-pyörän moottoria / ja akkua varten muotoilu kuntoon

----------


## rndm

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-lo...des-alive.html

Uutta Norcoo. Ihan puhdas freeridevehje tosin ja saa myös tuplakruunullisena mutta eiköhän tääkin tähän ketjuun sovi.

----------


## Sambolo

Norco makian näkönen vehe. Varsinki tuo värikäs :Cool:  

Kauris, miten lyhyet jalat sulla sit jos se satulaputki on liikaa? Ite ~182cm ja satulaputki muistaakseni 485, dropperi 160 ja sitäkin on varaa muutamat sentit nostaa. Tosin mahdollisimman matala satulaputki olis kyllä plussaa ja ainoo miinus omassa pyörässä tuo pitkähkö satulaputki.
Jotenki tuosta uudesta megasta tulee Santa Cruzin pyörät mieleen.

----------


## Laars

En ole koskaan omaa inseamia mitannut, mutta pituutta on 186cm ja Seat tubea 445mm. Heittämällä menisi esim. Oneupin 210mm dropperi, jos sellaisen haluaisin. 
Jos nyt oikein turhamaiseksi aletaan, niin mieluusti ottaisin pikkasen pidemmän seat tuben, nyt kun tolppaa näkyy 180mm droppeirilla niin pirusti, tulee kovin XC-look  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Pidän satulaa 74,5 cm korkealla mitattaessa keskiön keskeltä satulatolpan suuntaisesti satulan yläpintaan. Muistaakseni Spectralini L kokoisen seat tube on 480 mm ja 150 mm dropperia joudun pitäämään siinä muutaman mm vaille pohjassa, jotta yläasennossaan tolppa nostaa satulan siihen reiluun 74 senttiin keskiöstä mitattuna. Eli 470 mm putkella 170 mm tolppa jäisi vähän liian ylös. Tämä riippuu toki myös dropperin tarkemmasta rakenteesta ja satulan  korkeudesta kiskoista sen yläpintaan.

----------


## Sambolo

Kun on jyrkempi satulaputki, huomaa että satulaa pitää korkeemmalla, näin ainakin itellä oli ja vissiin aika monella muullakin.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Huomatkaa niissä laskuissa myös ne dropperien stackit. Noissa on ihan merkittäviä eroja. Esimerkkinä vaikka perus Transfer ja Oneup v2. Transferissa stackit 20mm suurempi eli saman korkuinen tolppa on ylä-asennossa pari senttiä kauempana keskiöstä.

----------


## Oiva K

Mitä ootte mieltä tosta uudesta 2021 nukeproof megasta, onko siinä liikaa joustoo suomi enskaan, vai ihan sopivasti. Hankala itse tietää kun ei ole päässyt ton jousitus matkan pyöriä kokeilemaan. Ainakin pitäis olla geo kunnossa siinä vehkeessä yms.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Mitä ootte mieltä tosta uudesta 2021 nukeproof megasta, onko siinä liikaa joustoo suomi enskaan, vai ihan sopivasti. Hankala itse tietää kun ei ole päässyt ton jousitus matkan pyöriä kokeilemaan. Ainakin pitäis olla geo kunnossa siinä vehkeessä yms.



Ei siinä liikaa joustoa ole suomienskaan. Itse ajelin tämän kauden fundurot spessun uudella endurolla. Toki varmaan vähän vähemmälläkin pärjäisi, että se on sitten pohdittava millaisen kompromissin haluaa tehdä jos pyörällä tulee ajettua muutakin kuin enskakisaa tai parkkia.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Se pitää tietysti lisätä, että saman joustomatkan pyörissäkin on eroja. Geometria ja linkuston kinematiikka ml. iskari säätöineen vaikuttaa paljon siihen miten eloisalta se pitkäjoustoinen pyörä tuntuu.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Tuli sitten 161 privateer laitettua tilaukseen koossa p3. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## NikHa

> edit: Niin ja toi mutka tuolla keskiön lähellä. Sanovat, että muotoilu on siksi, että pullo mahtuu mutta näyttää enemmän siltä, että on valmiiksi mietitty e-pyörän moottoria / ja akkua varten muotoilu kuntoon



Oli moottoria varten tai ei, mutta omaan silmään maasturissa harva asia näyttää yhtä pahalta kuin nuo mutkittelevat downtuubit.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

Omistaako täällä kukaan Raaw Madonnaa? Paljon kauniimpi kuin Privateer. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kauris

Ei mutta erittäin kiinnostava pyörä. Pinkbikessa sitä usein verrataan muihin ja poikkeuksetta kehutaan paremmaksi. En ole kuitenkaan tutkinut miten ja millä hinnalla sellaisen saisi Suomeen.

----------


## Huoleton

https://www.bike-components.de/en/RA...Choice-p78732/
XL näyttää löytyvän hyllystä. Privateer melkein puolet halvempi

----------


## rndm

Runkosettinä Madonna alkaen 2524e iskarin kanssa valmistajan sivuilta ja vastaavasti 161 iskarin kanssa 1739e. Toki Madonnaa ei saa ennen maaliskuuta sitä kautta. Samalta tehtaaltahan nuo rungot tulee mutta Privateerillä vähemmän hifistelty ilmeisesti viimeistelyn kanssa.

----------


## Jii8

> Ei mutta erittäin kiinnostava pyörä.



Odotan sitä päivää kun nähdään mitä kauris on lopulta löytänyt  :Hymy: . Eipä siinä, taisi itsellänikin nykyisen ratsun speksaamisessa mennä varmaan 3kk kun ei vaan osannut päättää...

----------


## rndm

Vaikeinta tossa fillarin hommaamisessa tuntuu olevan saatavuus. Tällä hetkelläkään ei oikein kukaan tiedä milloin saapuu uusia malleja ja jenkkilän merkkien täyden malliston saaminen euroopasta vähän kysymysmerkki esim. pelkkien runkosettien osalta. 

Privateer 141 näyttäisi kiinnostavalta laitokselta ja sitä saisi suht nopeastikkin, mutta ehkä 10mm molempiin päihin lisää joustoa niin menisi täydellisenä yleispyöränä poluille ja parkkiin. Vähän myös harmittaa että chainstay jätettiin saman pituiseksi kuin 161:ssä vaikka tuon tarkoitus on kuitenkin olla leikkisämpi all-rounderi. Norcon Sightista on sivuilla tänä vuonna myös alumiinisena runkosetti mutta vähän epäilyttää että euroopasta ei sitä tule saamaan. Marinin alpine trail myös kiinnostelis, sen saatavuudesta ei mitään infoa missään ja pelkkänä runkona ei myydä edes.

Ei oo helppoo.

----------


## miumau

Bikesteri ainakin myy kokonaisia Norcoja, rungoista en ole varma. Tilasin sieltä syyskuun alussa sähköisen version tuosta Sightistä. Vähän yli viikossa tuli perillä jättimäisessä pahvilaatikossa ja ihan kiva sillä ajaa. Sähkötönkin versio on varmaan ihan hauska peli ajella, jos se on yhtään samanlainen kuin tuo VLT-serkkunsa…

----------


## rndm

Joo niin myy ja ihan suomestakin saa bikeshopin kautta kaikkia norcoja mitä euroopan tukkurille tulee. Norcolla vaan ei nuo kaikki vaihtoehdot rantaudu tänne saakka ja juuri noiden pelkkien runkojen kohdalla se taitaa tulla ilmi. Myöskin se speksien valitseminen pyöriin toimii vain pohjois-amerikassa.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Norcosta puheenollen nyt on Sightin 2020 hiilarimalleja Bike24:ssa n. -25%

----------


## miumau

Oisko bikeshopin kautta saanut tuollaisen sähköversionkin Norcosta ostettua? Tilatessani tuon oma pyörän yritin kyllä katsella kotimaisia kauppoja, jotka Norcoa kauppaavat mutta yhdelläkään niistä ei näyttänyt yhtään pyörää myynnissä ei sähkö eikä ilma sähköä olevia. Bikeshopista tilaa kyllä ihan mielellään sen verran hyviä kokemuksia on aikaisemmista tilauksista.

----------


## Sambolo

Tais olla tuo sight niin suosittu, varsinkin aluna, että poistivat pelkän rungon myynnin viime vuoden osalta. Tais kysyntä yllättää. Siinä kyllä kiinostava geo, mut jousitus ei vaa oo isolle kuskille sopiva..

----------


## rndm

Viime vuonna poistivat joo mutta tänä vuonna on tullut takaisin.

https://www.norco.com/bikes/2021/mountain/all-mountain/sight/sight-a-frame/






> Oisko bikeshopin kautta saanut tuollaisen  sähköversionkin Norcosta ostettua? Tilatessani tuon oma pyörän yritin  kyllä katsella kotimaisia kauppoja, jotka Norcoa kauppaavat mutta  yhdelläkään niistä ei näyttänyt yhtään pyörää myynnissä ei sähkö eikä  ilma sähköä olevia. Bikeshopista tilaa kyllä ihan mielellään sen verran  hyviä kokemuksia on aikaisemmista tilauksista.



Bikeshopilla ei hirveästi ole omassa varastossa ja sivuillaan Norcoja, mutta ovat jälleenmyyjä ja kaikkea saa heidän kautta mitä vaan eurooppaan tulee tarjolle. Voi tosin hyvin olla mahdollista että noi on jo tukkurin varastosta kaikki loppuneet tän vuoden osalta ja bikesterillä on sen verran isot omat varastot että sieltä löytyy ainoastaan enää (myös bike24 oli jotain 2020 Norcoja vielä jäljellä). Ainakin Sightin osalta loppui pyörät heti tän vuoden alussa.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Koittakaas puhua mulle järkeä, miksei kannattaisi vakavasti harkita Propainin ens kuussa tilattavaksi tulevaa uudistunutta alumiinista Spindriftia? Vielä olis hieman aikaa vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon, kun on huomannut löytävänsä valmistajan saitille tasaisin väiiajoin. Tai jos ollaan oikein rehellisiä, niin selaimessa on omalla tabillä auki hiilikuituversioon kasattu pyörä, jossa omaan speksiin sopivat osat.  :Leveä hymy:  Sitä tulee sitten usein vilkuiltua. Oma ajo tuolle pyörälle olisi pääasiassa parkia Etelä-Suomessa ja mahdollisesti silloin tällöin vähän pohjoisemmassakin. Myös johonkin Funduro Cupin kisaan voisi kiinnostaa osallistua ensi kaudella ihan mielenkiinnosta. Trail-pyörä löytyy, joten polkulenkeille tuolla ei tulisi mentyä kuin poikkeustapauksissa. Tai löytyy siis parkia vartenkin yhden kauden ajettu pyörä, mut ainahan sitä voi sen myydä pois. Ihan hirveetä tää jatkuva pyöräkuume.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harald

Ai että minä aina naurahdan tuolle DNA:n vaaleanpunaiselle pörröiselle hahmolle joka "joo joo joo, tää me otetaan".

----------


## kauris

> Koittakaas puhua mulle järkeä, miksei kannattaisi vakavasti harkita Propainin ens kuussa tilattavaksi tulevaa uudistunutta alumiinista Spindriftia? Vielä olis hieman aikaa vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon, kun on huomannut löytävänsä valmistajan saitille tasaisin väiiajoin. Tai jos ollaan oikein rehellisiä, niin selaimessa on omalla tabillä auki hiilikuituversioon kasattu pyörä, jossa omaan speksiin sopivat osat.  Sitä tulee sitten usein vilkuiltua. Oma ajo tuolle pyörälle olisi pääasiassa parkia Etelä-Suomessa ja mahdollisesti silloin tällöin vähän Pohjoisemmassakin. Myös johonkin Funduro Cupin kisaan voisi kiinnostaa osallistua ensi kaudella ihan mielenkiinnosta. Trail-pyörä löytyy, joten polkulenkeille tuolla ei tulisi mentyä kuin poikkeustapauksissa. Tai löytyy siis parkia vartenkin yhden kauden ajettu pyörä, mut ainahan sitä voi sen myydä pois. Ihan hirveetä tää jatkuva pyöräkuume.



En keksi yhtään järkisyytä mikset alu Spindriftiä tilaisi. Paitsi että toki voisit ostaa sen sijaan tuplakruunuisen dh-pyörän parkkiajeluun. Jos pyörällä ei aja traililenkkejä (varsinkin kun sulla oli siihen oma pyöränsä), ei sen kyllä kuituinen tarvitse siinäkään mielssä mielestäni olla. Ja olisko sille kuidulle tarvetta vaikka sillä joskus ihan poluille menisi pyörähtämäänkin. Painavahko ja turhan pitkäjoustoinen se on silti. Ja mitäs se taas sitten haittaa jos huvikseen käy vähän ajamassa. 15,5 tai 16,5 kiloa siinä tilanteessa ja tuolla pyörätyypillä niin ihan sama. Alu mallin tyyliin 600 euroa alemman hinnan voi ottaa joko säästönä tai sijoittaa erotuksesta osan parempaan keulaan ja takaiskariin mikä on Propainin tilanteessa ihastuttavan helppoa kun osia voi vaihtaa hyvin vapaasti tilattaessa.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Koittakaas puhua mulle järkeä, miksei kannattaisi vakavasti harkita Propainin ens kuussa tilattavaksi tulevaa uudistunutta alumiinista Spindriftia? Vielä olis hieman aikaa vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon, kun on huomannut löytävänsä valmistajan saitille tasaisin väiiajoin. Tai jos ollaan oikein rehellisiä, niin selaimessa on omalla tabillä auki hiilikuituversioon kasattu pyörä, jossa omaan speksiin sopivat osat.  Sitä tulee sitten usein vilkuiltua. Oma ajo tuolle pyörälle olisi pääasiassa parkia Etelä-Suomessa ja mahdollisesti silloin tällöin vähän pohjoisemmassakin. Myös johonkin Funduro Cupin kisaan voisi kiinnostaa osallistua ensi kaudella ihan mielenkiinnosta. Trail-pyörä löytyy, joten polkulenkeille tuolla ei tulisi mentyä kuin poikkeustapauksissa. Tai löytyy siis parkia vartenkin yhden kauden ajettu pyörä, mut ainahan sitä voi sen myydä pois. Ihan hirveetä tää jatkuva pyöräkuume.



Pitäisi tietää, paljonko sitä parkkiajelua sitten tulee, että voisi ns. järkeä yrittää puhua. Funduroon riittää kyllä kevyempikin pyörä ja siellä saa kyllä välillä myös polkea.

Mutta jos parkkiajoa tulee oikeasti paljon ja löytyy jo trailipyörä niin miksi ei. Itselläni oli vastaava "ongelma", mutta koska parkkipäivät on kuitenkin ajoista vain n. 50%, ostin spessun Enduron, jolla tulee ajettua nyt polkulenkit, parkkipäivät ja fundurokisat. Sekin nyt toki riippuu vähän niistä polkulenkeistä, että onko ne mielekkäitä ajella enskapyörällä. Omilla polkulenkeilläkin alamäet on se juttu ja siirtymät toissijaisia niin tuo passaa hyvin. 

+Onhan se speksailu ja uuden ostaminen ja säätäminen aina hauskaa. Ei sille tarvitsekaan välttämättä olla järkiperustetta. Kyse on loppujen lopuksi siitä, paljonko perse (lompakko) kestää iloitella. Kuten niin monenkin muun asian kanssa elämässä

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

https://vitusbikes.com/collections/sommet

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Huonosti tullut perusteluita miksei.  :Leveä hymy:  DH-pyörää harkitsin myös hetken, mutta se on vähän liikaa yhden tempun poni. On kuitenkin silloin tällöin tilanteita, joissa saman viikonlopun aikana tai vaikka kesälomalla tulee ajettua parkia ja trailia eli olis hyvä, että sillä park-pyörällä taituis tarvittaessa myös polkulenkki. Ja tosiaan enska-hommiin DH-pyörä ois myös vähän väärä valinta. Mun trail-pyörä ei oo kyl kevyimmästä päästä, kun on täysjousto 29"+ -kumeilla painoa varmaan reilu 15 kg. Sen tilalle on kans suunnitelmia, mut pala kerrallaan.

Park-ajoa kertyi tälle kaudelle sellainen vähän vajaa 50h ja about 600 km. Tästä pääosa ajoittui heinä-syyskuulle, että kai sitä jonkin verran tuli tahkottua. About kerran viikkoon tolla aktiivisimmalla jaksolla ja aika monena viikkona parikin kertaa. Luovutin sen suhteen, että pärjäisi yhdellä pyörällä parkin ja trailit, koska se on sit aina vähän kompromissi. Ja sit jos menee jotain rikki, niin on toinen pyörä, jolla ajaa ainakin polkulenkkejä, ennen kuin saa kuntoon.

Speksailu on kivaa ja nyt kun korona-aikana säästyy rahat, kun ei pääse mihinkään reissaamaan, niin liipasin on ehkä vähän herkemmällä kuin muussa tapauksessa. Voishan sitä tolla rahalla vaikka asuntolainaa lyhentää, mut onhan se vähän tylsempi vaihtoehto. Kun tuli 40 mittariin, niin sitä on tullut sellaisiin aatoksiin, että kaikki mikä edistää henkistä ja fyysistä hyvinvointia on hyvä investointi. Ja näissä hommissa yhdistyy hienosti molemmat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> https://vitusbikes.com/collections/sommet
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No nyt on melko kova paketti tuohon hintaan! Noin niinkuin geotaulukon ja komponenttien perusteella.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> No nyt on melko kova paketti tuohon hintaan! Noin niinkuin geotaulukon ja komponenttien perusteella.



Harmi kun pyörä jo tilattu... Olis ollut kyllä todella potentiaalinen vaihtoehto... Tulee vähän spessu mieleen erilinkustolla

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Minulla on jokseenkin sama tilanne kuin Johnnybuzzilla, ellei vieläkin hullumpi koska talissa on jo 160/170 joustava Tyee. Silti olen viittävaille tilaamassa alu Spindriftin parkkiin ja rajumpaan polkuryskäämiseen.

Miettinyt vaan kuinka paljon(vähän) ne toisistaan eroaa mutta kun parkissa tulee kohtuu paljon ajettua ja muutenkin jos keliä niin lähes jokapäivä. Silloin kahden, vaikkakin samantyylisen pyörän hankinta tuntuu perustellulta koska toisen voi tuunata paremmin poluille sopivaksi ja toisen parkkiin ynnä muuhun hölmöilyyn jykevimmillä renkailla yms.

En kuitenkaan halua täysveristä DH pyörää koska haluan että toisellakin pystyy tarvittaessa myös polkemalla etenemään jopa ylämäkeen, siihen Spindrift on juuri luotu.

----------


## ASL

> Bikesteri ainakin myy kokonaisia Norcoja, rungoista en ole varma. Tilasin sieltä syyskuun alussa sähköisen version tuosta Sightistä. Vähän yli viikossa tuli perillä jättimäisessä pahvilaatikossa ja ihan kiva sillä ajaa. Sähkötönkin versio on varmaan ihan hauska peli ajella, jos se on yhtään samanlainen kuin tuo VLT-serkkunsa…



Itse tilasin myös syyskuun alussa Bikesterilta Sight C3 29:n kun sain silloin aika hyvät alennukset. Reilussa viikossa tuli minullekin perille. Vaihdoin saman tien kaikki osat paitsi iskarit, tolpan ja ohjainlaakerin ja nyt on hyvä. Painoakin tippui 800 g. Jos vielä keväällä vaihtaisi keulaan damperin ja ehkä toisia vielä parempia kiekkoja voisi katsella, mutta näillä mennään nyt.

Koko on L ja tuntuu lyhytjalkaiselle 177 cm pitkälle täydelliseltä. Hieman on ohjaamossa enemmän tilaa kuin vanhassa Jam C SL:ssä, polvet ei osu enää tankoon eikä pyörä keuli jyrkissäkään nousuissa millään. Meno on todella vakaata, mutta siltä pyörä tuntuu ihan ketterältä. Jousituskin tuntuu ainakin 90 kiloiselle oikein toimivalta.

----------


## kauris

Nätin näköinen on sun Sight kun pyöräsi kuva keskustelussa karsoin.

----------


## Bnito

Itse ostin tuon "vanhan" spindriftin alkuvuodesta. Ajatuksena oli juurikin yhden pyörän taktiikka. Toki omat ajot on 80 % parkkia ja 20% lähipolkuja. 

Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna on osin ristiriitaiset fiilikset. Sd kyllä toimii vallan hyvin omille ajoille ja kyllä tuo vanhempikin poluilla kiipee eaglen avulla ihan hyvin jos vertaan vanhaan traili giant tranceen (2017 vm). Ihan stravankin mukaan abaut samoja aikoja myös ylämäkeen, itsellä toki kunto enemmänkin rajoittava tekijä. Parkissakin vakaa ja jämäkkä ajaa.

Silti sitä miettii että olis 2 pyörää ja molemmat sitten siihen oikeeseen käyttötarkoitukseen. Eli dh parkkiin ja trailipyörä poluille. Pitkäjoustoinen on kumminkin "tylsä" poluilla eikä niin leikkisä kuin vähempi joustava ja sit taasen parkissa ei ihan täys verinen dh. Mutta toki kompromissina vallan toimiva...

Ne pienet kompromissit kuitenkin näkyy ainakin parkki käytössä. Eagle ei pysy säädöissä kaikessa ryskäämisessä ja kura/hiekka tunkee jokapaikkaan. Maalit lohkeilee kivien iskuista yms yleisesti paikat kuluu. Toki ne dh pyörässäkin kuluu, mutta uskon että pienempi dh pakka pysyisi paremmin säädöissä kuin säätöherkkä eagle... itsellä hajonnut nyt takanapa,keskiö,yks nx eaglen kampi vääntynyt, takavanne rakennettu uusiks uudella kehällä..

Sitten se paino itsellä dh setupilla lähes 17kg. Parkkikauden ulkopuolella pääsee ilmaiskarilla ja kuitukiekoilla vähän päältä 15kg.

Uus sd on vielä painavammalla rungolla mitä tuo vanhempi...

Mut jos esim jo tyeen omistaa en ehkä sd parkkipyöräksi ottais kun samalla saa jo dh pyörän.

Päivänpäätteeks silti ihan suht tyytyväinen oon, pitäs toki dh pyörää koittaa jotta osais antaa vahvemman mielipiteen siitä kuinka suuri ero on vai onko se sit kumminkaan niin iso.

Uudessa sd on toki myös se positiivista että propain hyväksyy tuplakruunun käytön mitä eivät taas tässä vanhassa hyväksy...

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Onkos sulla NX-voimansiirto sun Spindriftissä? Mulla on nykyisessä park-pyörässä GX-setti ja se on toiminu 100 % moitteetta. Pysynyt säädöissä hienosti eikä oo aiheuttanut kuraisemmallakaan kelillä mitään ongelmia. Trail-pyörästä löytyy sama ja siinäkään ei ole suurempia ongelmia ollut, mitä nyt oisko seiska- tai kasirattaalla aavistuksen välillä ruksuttaa. Ei paha eikä vaikuta ajoon, snadisti vain ärsyttää. Ite haluun, että pyörä on kohtuu äänetön (poislukien toki vapaarattaan ihana ääni).

----------


## Bnito

> Onkos sulla NX-voimansiirto sun Spindriftissä? Mulla on nykyisessä park-pyörässä GX-setti ja se on toiminu 100 % moitteetta. Pysynyt säädöissä hienosti eikä oo aiheuttanut kuraisemmallakaan kelillä mitään ongelmia. Trail-pyörästä löytyy sama ja siinäkään ei ole suurempia ongelmia ollut, mitä nyt oisko seiska- tai kasirattaalla aavistuksen välillä ruksuttaa. Ei paha eikä vaikuta ajoon, snadisti vain ärsyttää. Ite haluun, että pyörä on kohtuu äänetön (poislukien toki vapaarattaan ihana ääni).



Gx-voimansiirto. Kammet vaan vaihdettuina Truvativin 175mm -> Nx eagle 165mm. Toki nyt 175 takasin kun vastapattiin pamautin tuon NX:n solmuun.

Hiljainen tuo vanhempi malli kyllä on, toki vapaaratas on sieltä äänekkämmäistä päästä :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31iFDVkIQ0M

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Hiljainen tuo vanhempi malli kyllä on, toki vapaaratas on sieltä äänekkämmäistä päästä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31iFDVkIQ0M



Ihana. <3

----------


## Jatasaa

Itekki ajanu fuel ex8 parkkia koko kesän ja gx vaihteistossa ei ole ollu mitään ongelmia koko aikana vaikka on ylläksen kivikoita tultu monta päivää alas nuinki lyhyt joustisella pelillä. Puhtaana vaa pitää nii kyllä toimii.

Aiheesee enempi nii pyörien saatavuus kyllä tosiaa tuntuu oleva isoin ongelma.
Tyee, mega, cabra akselilla pyöritelly mikä olis enskaa ja parkkii parempi kampe. 
Spindriftiä odotellaa kans jahka alu versio tullee saatavaksi a ihmetellää lissää.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Itekki ajanu fuel ex8 parkkia koko kesän ja gx vaihteistossa ei ole ollu mitään ongelmia koko aikana vaikka on ylläksen kivikoita tultu monta päivää alas nuinki lyhyt joustisella pelillä. Puhtaana vaa pitää nii kyllä toimii.
> 
> Aiheesee enempi nii pyörien saatavuus kyllä tosiaa tuntuu oleva isoin ongelma.
> Tyee, mega, cabra akselilla pyöritelly mikä olis enskaa ja parkkii parempi kampe. 
> Spindriftiä odotellaa kans jahka alu versio tullee saatavaksi a ihmetellää lissää.



Just toi pyörien saatavuus on itellä osasyynä täähän kuumeen nousuun. Ilmeisesti aika paljon on haasteita kaikilla merkeillä vastata kysyntään, kun pääosa etenkin alumiinisista tulee samoilta tehtailta Taiwanista ja pääosalle komponenteista on kaksi tarjoajaa. Sen vuoksi oon miettinyt, että pitää aika etupainoisesti toimia kevättä ajatellen, mikäli meinaa pyörää päivittää.

----------


## Sambolo

Itellä kans gx voimansiirto, vaihtaja iha naarmuilla ottanu osumaa ym ja just huomasin et vähä rallattaa isoilla vaihteilla, mut pari pyöräytystä liipasimen pään rullasta ja taas iha mintissä  :Hymy:  Kovimmalla itellä kiekot ja renkaat.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Itellä kans gx voimansiirto, vaihtaja iha naarmuilla ottanu osumaa ym ja just huomasin et vähä rallattaa isoilla vaihteilla, mut pari pyöräytystä liipasimen pään rullasta ja taas iha mintissä  Kovimmalla itellä kiekot ja renkaat.



En kyl tiä kandeeko park ja enskahommiin GX:ää parempaa voimansiirtoa ottakaan. Kalliimmat osasarjat taitaa olla yhtä alttiita rikkoontumiselle, painon säästöllä ei ole näissä niin suurta merkitystä ja polkemiskäytössä on etenkin park-ajossa kuitenkin kohtuu vähällä käytöllä. Tosin pitää myöntää, ettei GX:ää ylemmistä sarjoista ole omakohtaista kokemusta.

----------


## järtsy

Mä taas ajattelin, mikäli Spindriftin tilaan niin myydä käyttämättömänä GX 12sp voimansiirron pois ja laittaa Shimanon 11sp. Hiton varmatoiminen ja välitykset riittää mun käyttöön saletisti plus halvempi uusia osia jos jotain menee. 
Ja haluan nimenomaan tälläisen "super enduron" enkä DH pyörää, voihan se mieli sitten muuttua jos ja kun tuollaisella pääsee vetää.

----------


## hakpas

> Mä taas ajattelin, mikäli Spindriftin tilaan niin myydä käyttämättömänä GX 12sp voimansiirron pois ja laittaa Shimanon 11sp. Hiton varmatoiminen ja välitykset riittää mun käyttöön saletisti plus halvempi uusia osia jos jotain menee. 
> Ja haluan nimenomaan tälläisen "super enduron" enkä DH pyörää, voihan se mieli sitten muuttua jos ja kun tuollaisella pääsee vetää.



Sama kävi täällä mielessä kunhan tilatun Tyeen saan, muttaku sit ois kiekko väärällä vapaarattaalla 11sp shimanolle.

----------


## järtsy

> Sama kävi täällä mielessä kunhan tilatun Tyeen saan, muttaku sit ois kiekko väärällä vapaarattaalla 11sp shimanolle.



Eiköhän se vapari ole XD Driver niin siihen sopii sram 11sp pakka joika toimii kyllä muun shimpan kanssa.

----------


## hakpas

> Eiköhän se vapari ole XD Driver niin siihen sopii sram 11sp pakka joika toimii kyllä muun shimpan kanssa.



 Niinpä joo, aattelinkinki että mitä tuossa en hoksaa.

----------


## mroaac

Hirveenä tällä foorumilla ei näy Meridan tuotteita, onko sille jokin hyvä syy?
Tässä hirveenä katellun ja vertaillut eri maastopyöriä toisiinsa ja esim. Trek, Norco, Canyon, Kona, yms on reippaasti painavampia kuin Meridan uusin Big nine.

Nää pyörät on aikalailla samassa hintaluokassa, niin miten Meridan Big nine 9000 toimis maastopyöränä enduroon? Noi muut pyörii 13-15kilon vaiheilla kun Merida väittää omaansa 8.5kiloseksi niin miten näissä on näin järetön painoero keskenään, kun pyörä on samaa kastia?

https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/1988/bignine-9000

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Hirveenä tällä foorumilla ei näy Meridan tuotteita, onko sille jokin hyvä syy?
> Tässä hirveenä katellun ja vertaillut eri maastopyöriä toisiinsa ja esim. Trek, Norco, Canyon, Kona, yms on reippaasti painavampia kuin Meridan uusin Big nine.
> 
> Nää pyörät on aikalailla samassa hintaluokassa, niin miten Meridan Big nine 9000 toimis maastopyöränä enduroon? Noi muut pyörii 13-15kilon vaiheilla kun Merida väittää omaansa 8.5kiloseksi niin miten näissä on näin järetön painoero keskenään, kun pyörä on samaa kastia?
> 
> https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/1988/bignine-9000



Tuo Big Nine on tyylipuhdas XC-pyörä ja kaukana endurosta. Meridan mallistossa varsinainen enduropyörä on One-Sixty.

----------


## Jatasaa

Kuskista kai se on kiinni mikä pyörä toimii missäki mutta jos otsikon mukaisia pyöriä ettii nii se on vähintään 130mm joustava täysjousto.. 100mm joustava jäykkäperäne merida ei kyllä ihan siihen ole sopiva.

----------


## Sambolo

Mietin jo että mitä hittoa, enduropyörä 8.5kg  :Leveä hymy:  Nyky enduropyörät painaa noin tuplasti tuon verran  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MikkoJKL

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...orange-1013748 
Onko näistä mitään mielipiteitä? Eikös tuossa ole ihan hintalaatu kohdallaan? Vai onko tää vähän sellanen "marketti" pyörä? Eka täys jousto ostoslistalla niin ei oikein varmaa tietoa millainen olis hyvä pyörä?

----------


## Sambolo

Cubeissa on kyllä hintaan nähden hyviä osia. Geo nyt on vähän lyhyemmän puoleinen. Samaan ovh hintaan saa myös esim commencal meta am 29. Mimmoseen ajoon tulee? Varmaa endorutyyppiseen? Kannattaa käydä jotain täysjoustoja kokeilemassa.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Kovaan ajoon tietenkin😁
Kiitti vinkistä kyllähän toi commencal on het enemmän sitä mitä haen. 
Tällä hetkellä on toi pole taival ja siitä kovasti tykännyt.. Voi Herran perse mikähän malli se noista kannattais sitten ostaa😳 maks budjettia ei oo mut kyllähän siinä joku roti pitää olla.. Hinta/laatu. Osiahan saa osteltua sitä mukaan mieleisiä ku leviää🤔 ei sano oikein mitään noiden erot ton 2800e ja 3700e välillä😁

----------


## rndm

Jousitukset aika samaa tasoa, kaksimäntäiset jarrut tuossa halvemmassa aika alimitoitetut noin rajuun pyörään ja vähän huonompi SRAMin SX/NX voimansiirto verrattuna SLX. En kyllä itse näe että tuo kalliimpi tarjoaisi 900e eestä parempia kilkkeitä.

Propainilta sais tuohon 3,5 kiloon jo aika kovilla spekseillä alu Tyeen. Jousitukseen ja runkoon kannattaa panostaa, loput osat on helppo päivitellä myöhemmin jos tarvetta tulee.

----------


## Laars

Jos nyt siis vertaillaan Meta AM 29 ride ja essential malleja, niin on noissa ihan validit erot. 
Jousitus on vähän makukysymys, mutta Essential mallin DPX2 iskari ja Fox 38 keula ovat kyllä varsin hyvää tasoa. 

Ride mallin SX/NX-voimansiirto (vanhalla Shimano HG vaparilla) ja Deore jarrut ovat suoraan vaihtoon menevää tavaraa. SLX 12sp on jo laadukasta tavaraa.
Lisäksi vielä kiekot tai etenkin kehät, essential mallissa DT E532, jotka ovat varsin kelvolliset. 

Kummallakkin mallilla varmasti pärjää, mutta jos budjetista ei ole kiinni, niin mielestäni kalliimpi malli on erotuksen arvoinen.

----------


## rndm

Eipä noissa rokkareissakaan mitään vikaa ole, ei ole ultimatea mutta ei ole foxitkaan factorya. Makuasiahan tuo fox vs rockshox aina on kuten sanoit ja varmasti nuo foxit on kalliimmat. SLX on kyllä huomattavasti parempi kun SX/NX, mutta silti hinnan puolesta samoissa. Kehät on paremmat joo. Ehkä sitä itse katsoo aina sillä silmällä että jos ei ole runkoa erikseen saatavana niin halvin mahdollinen ja vaihtaa siihen osat kun harvemmin noi valmiit buildit on mieleen.

----------


## Sambolo

Kandee tsekata myös esim Privateer. https://eu.privateerbikes.com/produc...ateer-161-bike

----------


## rndm

Tässä vielä tohon about cuben ja metan hintaluokkaan speksattu Tyee. Tuskin parempaan hintaan pyörää saa jos runko vaan miellyttää. Privateer myös hyvällä hinnalla ja varmasti hyvä pyörä, tosin kannattaa ottaa huomioon aika äärigeometria. Tuolla 80 asteen satulakulmalla ei välttämättä ole kauhean mukava tasamaan poluilla polkea jos käyttötarkoitus on yleispyörä pelkkien hissimäkien sijaan. Suomessa kun harvemmin meininki on sitä että poljetaan pelkkää ylämäkeä ylös ja tullaan alamäkeen takaisin alas.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Tässä vielä tohon about cuben ja metan hintaluokkaan speksattu Tyee. Tuskin parempaan hintaan pyörää saa jos runko vaan miellyttää. Privateer myös hyvällä hinnalla ja varmasti hyvä pyörä, tosin kannattaa ottaa huomioon aika äärigeometria. Tuolla 80 asteen satulakulmalla ei välttämättä ole kauhean mukava tasamaan poluilla polkea jos käyttötarkoitus on yleispyörä pelkkien hissimäkien sijaan. Suomessa kun harvemmin meininki on sitä että poljetaan pelkkää ylämäkeä ylös ja tullaan alamäkeen takaisin alas.



Tätä odotan miten tuo privateer toimii ns perus trail ajossa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Privateerillahan tuli myös lyhyempi joustoinen trail pyörä. Varmaa sekin varsin pätevä ns suomi enskaan.

----------


## mtv

Spessun enduro vai Stumppi evo? 
Enskaa ilman hissiä,  trailia, parkkiakin jonkun verran. Kumpi mahtais olla se parempi? 
Enduro on lähes dh, mutta jotenkin sekin kai kipee, mutta ei varmaan mikään nautinto poluilla. Stumppi evo vois olla se monipuolisin, mutta ei sais enduro kyvykkyys juurikaan kärsiä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Spessun enduro vai Stumppi evo? 
> Enskaa ilman hissiä,  trailia, parkkiakin jonkun verran. Kumpi mahtais olla se parempi? 
> Enduro on lähes dh, mutta jotenkin sekin kai kipee, mutta ei varmaan mikään nautinto poluilla. Stumppi evo vois olla se monipuolisin, mutta ei sais enduro kyvykkyys juurikaan kärsiä.



Uudempi enduro? Mulla on stump evo 2019. Ajettu parkkia ja enduroa. Toimii siinä kyllä hyvin kun keula pidennetty 170. Polullakin toimii hyvin. Jos painetta riittää niin ottaisin ton spessun Enduron. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Spessun enduro vai Stumppi evo? 
> Enskaa ilman hissiä, trailia, parkkiakin jonkun verran. Kumpi mahtais olla se parempi? 
> Enduro on lähes dh, mutta jotenkin sekin kai kipee, mutta ei varmaan mikään nautinto poluilla. Stumppi evo vois olla se monipuolisin, mutta ei sais enduro kyvykkyys juurikaan kärsiä.



En ole stumppievoa ajanut niin en pysty omaan enduroon vertaamaan. Arvosteluista ja foorumikeskusteluista on kuitenkin mulle jäänyt vähän sellainen kuva, että edellinen stumppievo oli hyvin park orientuitunut pyörä. Keulakulma jopa loivempi kuin endurossa, samoin satulaputken kulma. BB matalampi sagissa.

Tässä ketjussa noita pyöriä on vertailtu jonkin verran: https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/...d-1111957.html

Uusi stumppievo sitten tuottaisi kyllä itselleni enemmän valinnanvaikeutta. Siinä pystyy säätämään geometriaa itse jo niin paljon, että varmasti löytyy sopiva kompromissi niihin omiin ajoihin.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Sen verran vielä selvennyksenä, etten suinkaan tarkoita tässä parkkipyörällä sellaisia varsinaisia parkkipyöriä kuin spindrift tai torque. Vaikka tietysti geometria tuossa edellisessä evossa on samankaltainen.

Moni on muotoillut, että <2021 evossa jousitusominaisuudet ovat lähempänä sitä perinteistä spessun FSR:ää. Jos on ajanut edellisiä enduroita ja nykyistä, niin tietää sen eron. Edelliset endurot olivat mukavia, nykyinen on nopea. Jousitus kantaa ihan eri tavalla ja ero varsinkin putkella polkiessa on todella huomattava.

Mutta vanhasta evosta kun ei ole tosiaan kokemusta niin tämä on tällaista mielikuvien välittämistä.

----------


## mtv

Nimenomaan uusi Stumppi evo 2021 mallia katsellut vs Enduro. Uudessa evossa 150/160mm jo joustoa ja keulakulma saa 63 asteeseen. Ehkä enemmän sopiva yleispyörä, mutta Enduron armoton nopeus toki houkuttelee.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

Varmasti riittää uudessa evossa paukut suomienskaan enkä usko että se on mikään kompromissi mainitsemasi "ensurokyvykkyyden" suhteen. 

Enduron saa tietysti sitten säädettyä paljon pidemmälle park/DH moodiin, voi lyödä vaikka 180mm 38:n keulalle jos niikseen haluaa.

Koeajaahan sun oikeasti pitäisi molemmat 😁

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Olisin kans laittanut tuon Enduron mutta privateer tuli halvemmaksi. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Koronan aiheuttama tilanne yhdistettynä Brexittiin on kyllä nostanut joidenkin pyörien hinnat euro-asiakkaiden osalta ikävän korkeiksi. 
Toisaalta Britit maksavat satoja puntia enemmän jos haluavat saksalaisia pyöriä. 
Esim Nukeproofin hinnoittelu sorsii pahasti nyt eu-tilaajia. Sen lisäksi, että pyöriä ei juuri ole saatavilla. 
Nukeproof Giga Elite $4600 USD / 5800 Euro / 4600 GBP
Nukeproof Giga Factory $5500 USD / 7000 Euro / 5500 GBP

Hieno pyörä tuo ehkä ns. superenduroksi laskettava Giga kyllä on.

----------


## Ari I.

Kannattaa muistaa, että briteistä tilattaessa siitä pyyntihinnasta otetaan pois paikallinen vero.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Ens viikolla pitäis saapua uuden trek slash 8. Saa nähdä onko kova???? jos jollain jo kokemuksia niin kertokaa toki. En hirveitä odota pyörältä. Olisin halunnut keulalle fox38 tai zebbiä. Mut ei ni ei!! Saatavuus huolettaa ni oli pakko laittaa kauppa kiinni. Aika näyttää oliko virhe  :Leveä hymy:   on se sentäs ihan tän päivän geometria mitoissa ja paikallisesta myymälästä löyty josta iso plussa :Hymy:

----------


## Tikkaaja

Itseäkin kiinnosti kovasti Slash 8, mutta omaa kokoa ei olisi saanut vielä pitkään aikaan. Tuli hankittua sitten Mondraker Foxy R, kun oli sopivasti demokappale tarjouksessa.

Laitahan raporttia, kun pääset lenkille

----------


## rndm

Saatavuus on kyllä aivan kaikissa enskoissa naurettavan huono. Pistää vaan miettimään kun kaupat on pullollaan samojen merkkien lyhyempijoustoisia maastopyöriä että miksei niitä enduropyöriä voi vaan tehdä enemmän kun niille selkeesti on huomattavasti kovempi menekki suhteessa tuotantomääriin verrattuna trail- jne kategorian pyöriin. Samoja osasarjoja kuitenkin käytetään ja niistä ne toimitusvaikeudet suurimmaksi osaksi johtuu.

----------


## rndm

https://www.bikester.fi/marin-alpine...781&cgid=36900

Näitä nyt tullut bikesterille. L ja XL kokojakin oli jossain välissä 1kpl ja luulisi vielä tulevan. Tuosta kun nappaa 10% vielä pois koodilla niin alkaa olemaan jo Propainin levelillä hinta/laatu -osastolla. Kuituversiot varmaan rantautuu tännepäin myös kevään/alkukesän aikana.

----------


## Polun tukko

Onko kokemuksia mondraker foxy vs superfoxy?
Onko eroa poljettavuudessa?
Isompi jousto houkuttaa mutta heikkeneekö traili ominaisuudet?

----------


## Rif898

Hei! Etsin ensimmäistä maastopyörää n.2000e budjetilla, käyttö olisi alkuun Helsingin keskuspuistossa ja kun vauhtiin pääsee niin vaativampaa ajoa myös. Muuhun ajoon löytyy jo gravelpyörä. Täysjousitettu olisi varmaan varmin kun juurakkoista meininkiä löytyy?

----------


## kauris

Katsele fillaritori.com palstaa ja ole nopea kun sopiva tulee myyntiin. Noin 2000 eurolla tai hieman alle saa pari vuotta käytetyn hyväkuntoisen 3000 euron pyörän. Uusia pyöriä on vaikea saada myös tällä hetkellä enää täksi kesäksi. Reilu 2000 eurolla on joitain erityisesti postimyyntipyöriä jotka varsin päteviä mutta saako sellaisia enää tosiaan täksi kesäksi. Polygon siskiu t8 esim.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-tr...s-pricier.html

----------


## Rif898

Hei ! Kiitos vinkistä täytyy tosiaan katsella fillaritoria! Olen miettinyt myös josko jäykkäperäinen ajaisi asian, netistä tilaamalla tuntuu olevan että kesä/heinäkuussa voisi saadakin.

----------


## kni

> Hei! Etsin ensimmäistä maastopyörää n.2000e budjetilla, käyttö olisi alkuun Helsingin keskuspuistossa ja kun vauhtiin pääsee niin vaativampaa ajoa myös. Muuhun ajoon löytyy jo gravelpyörä. Täysjousitettu olisi varmaan varmin kun juurakkoista meininkiä löytyy?



Kysäsepä tuolta Diamondbikes'istä mitä heillä olis tarjolla lähiaikoina, hankin sieltä syksyllä Siskiu T8:n ja sillä on tullut koluttua keskuspuistoa ja Paloheinän mäkeä varsin tyytyväisenä.

----------


## Rif898

Täytyypä kysäistä siis! Kiitti! Aina hyvä kuulla hyviä kokemuksia ennen ostoa. Mitä mieltä oot ollut pyörän jarruista? Arvostelussa hieman niitä kommentoitiin.

----------


## kni

> Täytyypä kysäistä siis! Kiitti! Aina hyvä kuulla hyviä kokemuksia ennen ostoa. Mitä mieltä oot ollut pyörän jarruista? Arvostelussa hieman niitä kommentoitiin.



Ei ole Tektroissa ollut mitään valittamista, vaikka eihän nuo meikäläisen vauhdit varsinaisesti päätä huimaa, bikepark-hommat tullu aloiteltua vasta viime kesänä. Etusormella pärjää Paloheinässä.

----------


## Rif898

Nice, hyvä tietää  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Uusi capra. Vähän vaikuttaa kyllä ahtaalta ohjaamolta, seat tube jyrkentynyt mutta pyörä ei juurikaan pituutta kasvanut.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/2022-yt-...urce=instagram

----------


## Juhojee

Hiukan heräillyt himo ostaa sellainen pidempi ja loivempi pyörä enduro hommiin 29 kiekoilla. Ongelmana on vain tuo oma pituus joka on noin 165cm. 
Hieman aihetta tutkiessani joillakin tullut ongelmaksi että perse osuu takarenkaaseen jyrkemmissä paikoissa joissa joutuu siirtämään koko painon taakse. Nykyään kuitenkin moni valmistaja ehdottaa 29 kiekoilla olevaa S runkoa jo esim 162cm ->.
Löytyisiköhän täältä lyhyemmiltä kuskeilta kokemuksia tuon 29 kiekon kanssa? Kiinnostaa tietää kokemuksia niin hitaasta teknisestä ajosta kuin ylä- ja alamäistä. Kiitos!
Niin ja tosiaan 2021 Meta 29 nyt olisi se mikä kiinnostelisi kovasti. Kokotaulukko lupailee S rungolle 162cm-175cm kuskin olevan hyvä.

----------


## rndm

Mullet vois olla yks vaihtoehto, siihen suunniteltuja pyöriä kun tulee koko ajan enemmän. Itse 173cm ja kyllä kaikista jyrkimmissä kohdissa nappaa välillä perse takarenkaaseen 29:llä. Ei se nyt hirveästi haitannut ole kuitenkaan. Parkkihommissa pidän 27,5 takana, lähinnä ketteryyden takia mutta auttaa myös tuohon.

----------


## Laars

> Hiukan heräillyt himo ostaa sellainen pidempi ja loivempi pyörä enduro hommiin 29 kiekoilla. Ongelmana on vain tuo oma pituus joka on noin 165cm. 
> Hieman aihetta tutkiessani joillakin tullut ongelmaksi että perse osuu takarenkaaseen jyrkemmissä paikoissa joissa joutuu siirtämään koko painon taakse. Nykyään kuitenkin moni valmistaja ehdottaa 29 kiekoilla olevaa S runkoa jo esim 162cm ->.
> Löytyisiköhän täältä lyhyemmiltä kuskeilta kokemuksia tuon 29 kiekon kanssa? Kiinnostaa tietää kokemuksia niin hitaasta teknisestä ajosta kuin ylä- ja alamäistä. Kiitos!
> Niin ja tosiaan 2021 Meta 29 nyt olisi se mikä kiinnostelisi kovasti. Kokotaulukko lupailee S rungolle 162cm-175cm kuskin olevan hyvä.



Ei omakohtaista kokemusta, mutta vaimo on 165cm ja ajanut viimeiset vuodet M-koon 29" täysjoustolla ongelmitta. 
Mielestäni turha luulo, että lyhyemmälle kuskille pitäisi olla pienemmät kiekot.

----------


## Juhojee

Kyllähän tuo homma kuulostaa jo sitten aika lupaavalta. Täytyy varmaan laittaa jo piakkoin tilaukseen jos tällä vuosisadalla pyörän haluaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## rndm

https://www.bikester.fi/marin-alpine...778&cgid=84735

Halvempaa Alpine Trailia olis näköjään myös tarjolla 1kpl S ja M. Tuosta koodilla vielä 10% pois, 2,5 kilon hintaan tuskin mistään parempaa saa ja geo on mintissä. Olisin itse ostanut jos näitä olisi ollut aikaisemmin keväästä tarjolla. Kuituversiosta näyttää olevan myös 1kpl XL ja se vähintäänkin yhtä hyvään hintaan.

----------


## Juhojee

Tuo olisi kyllä geon ja hinnan puolesta aivan loisto kampe. Nykyisessä pyörässä vaan on reilusti parempaa palikkaa kiinni ja olisi kiva saada siksi vähintään saman tason osilla. Tuo commencalin meta am 29 3700e hintalapulla kiinnostelis. Toimituskin olisi "jo" elokuulle.

----------


## yksinteoin

Mites tuo Kavenzin 16 VHP? Sitä saa ainakin ns. paremmalla palikalla ja ilmeisesti heinäkuulle osuvaan batch 3:een on vielä mahdollisuus saada tilaus sisään. Ei toki halpa, mutta saksassa valmistettu ja uniikki muutenkin. Jos olisi nyt mahis olla pyöräkaupoilla, niin tuo olisi itsellä ainakin kärkipäässä.
https://77-store.com/en/Store/Kavenz/

Pinkbiken Kazimier ylisti pyörää ainakin ihan kunnolla:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-kavenz-vhp-16.html

----------


## Juhojee

No siinä olisi kyllä mielenkiintoinen kampe ja raw pinta on oikeasti rawin näköinen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Melkosen lyhyt perä. Vaivaakohan samat ongelmat kuin muissa lyhytperäisissä etupitkissä.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Melkosen lyhyt perä. Vaivaakohan samat ongelmat kuin muissa lyhytperäisissä etupitkissä.



Sehän on lyhyt vain paperilla, käytännössä huomattavasti pidempi kun jousitus on painunut kasaan.

----------


## yksinteoin

Onhan tossa toki sagissäkin suht lyhyt perä (436mm) vs. monet uudemmat pyörät, makuasia varmaan mitä painottaa. Kazimier vertaa Forbiddenin Dreadnoughtiin pyörää kommenttiosiossa tällä tapaa (hyvin samantapainen pyörä, mutta siinä L-koossa 16mm pidemmät chainstayt): It does well at speed, although I do think if outright stability was the goal then longer chainstays would give it an even more 'locked in' feel on long fast sections. As it is, I'd say it's a little more neutral in the high speed handling department, while the Forbidden Dreadnought feels like there's no speed limit.

Itselle veikkaan et Kavenzin lyhyehkö perä olisi aika sopiva (183cm pitkänä ottaisin varmaan 480 tai 500 reachilla rungon), mutta toki jos preferoi sellaista Pole-jyrää niin lyhyehkö tuo on. Omasta mielestä lyhyempi perä on kuitenkin yleiseen trailiajoon mukavampi, vaikka ehkä vakautta siinä vähän uhraakin. 

Toki yleisesti koen, että paras jos löytyy takaa flip-chippi jossa esim. 10mm säätövaraa. Sen puuttuminen tuossa vähän pettymys kyllä.

----------


## Sambolo

No itse en viitannu vakauteen tuolla pituudella. Esim Commencalia on moitittu epätasapainoisena ajettavana isommassa koossa, lyhyen perän takia, vaikuttaa esim mutka-ajoon. Enskakuskit valitsee vastaavissa pyörissä normaalia pienemmän koon tämän takia, koska ovat tasapainoisempia ajettavia. Pitkä etukolmio vaatii pitkän perän, siks olis hyvä että cs kasvaa koon myötä. Se on sitten kyllä taas eri asia huomaako mun kaltsaiset tavikset mitään eroa käytännössä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NikHa

Uus runko sai osat vihdoin kiinni ja sillä on muutama lenkki takana. Joustoa takana 162/175mm flipillä, iskarina EXT storia, cs 452mm, keulana halavalla saatu lyrik select+ 160mm. Keulakulma 62,5, satulaputken kulma jotain 79. Reach paperilla 515, mutta 4cm spacereita ja 30mm riseri tanko pienen trigonometrisen jumpan mukaan vähentää sitä parilla sentillä sinne 500mm paikkeille.

Kolmen lenkin perusteella pyörä menee alamäkeen ihan tautisen kovaa ja kuski reagoi kaikkeen yhtä mutkaa liika myöhään. Pituus haittaa lähinnä autoon pakatessa ja manuaalia yrittäessä, tosin kovin tiukoissa paikoissa ei ole tullu vielä käytyä. Vanhaan runkoon verrattuna joustoa tuli taakse 17mm lisää ja eteen 10mm, cs kasvoi 7mm, reach 6cm, keulakulma loiveni viidellä asteella, satulakulma jyrkkeni pauttiarallaa saman verran. Ja kyllä nuo kaikki tuntuu. Iskarien säädöt ja satulan paikka on vielä hakusessa.

----------


## kauris

> Uus runko sai osat vihdoin kiinni ja sillä on muutama lenkki takana. Joustoa takana 162/175mm flipillä, iskarina EXT storia, cs 452mm, keulana halavalla saatu lyrik select+ 160mm. Keulakulma 62,5, satulaputken kulma jotain 79. Reach paperilla 515, mutta 4cm spacereita ja 30mm riseri tanko pienen trigonometrisen jumpan mukaan vähentää sitä parilla sentillä sinne 500mm paikkeille.
> 
> Kolmen lenkin perusteella pyörä menee alamäkeen ihan tautisen kovaa ja kuski reagoi kaikkeen yhtä mutkaa liika myöhään. Pituus haittaa lähinnä autoon pakatessa ja manuaalia yrittäessä, tosin kovin tiukoissa paikoissa ei ole tullu vielä käytyä. Vanhaan runkoon verrattuna joustoa tuli taakse 17mm lisää ja eteen 10mm, cs kasvoi 7mm, reach 6cm, keulakulma loiveni viidellä asteella, satulakulma jyrkkeni pauttiarallaa saman verran. Ja kyllä nuo kaikki tuntuu. Iskarien säädöt ja satulan paikka on vielä hakusessa.



Ja se runko oli?

----------


## kauris

Jos sais valita minkä vaan pyörän enduro-tyyliseen ajoo ja siitä joutuis maksaa silti vain saman siedettävän summan esim 3500 euroa,  saattaisin tällä hetkellä valita aika kiinnostavalta vaikuttavan uuden Norco Rangen. C1 mallin siinä tapauksessa tietty. 

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-ri...-goodness.html

----------


## NikHa

Vanha vm. 2015 ION 15 XL ja uus G1 L koossa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A202F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Norco kyllä kuumottelee huolella. Merkillä muutenkin hyvä meno.

----------


## NikHa

Laatukin on ilmeisesti parantunu. Kaverin opticista piti laakerit vaihtaa aikanaan kuukauden ajojen jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun SM-A202F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Devincin high pivot proto oli kyllä todella hyvän ja valmiin näköinen, ehkä vähän seat tube oli kyllä loiva. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bike-c...prototype.html

----------


## OJ

> Menee ensi vuoden puolelle, mutta laitan raporttia tulemaan. Toi nivelen paikka on ilmeisesti alunperin Breezerin keksinto ja tuli Fujin malleihin kun molemmast on saman emoyhtion (Advanced Sports International) brändejä. Ei ole osunut silmään paljon pahaa sanaa tosta linkkusysteemistä muuten kuin jossain Pinkbiken kommenteissa. Fujien testeissä väittävät, että enduropyorätkin kiipeävät ihan OK (enduropyoräksi), mutta saa nähdä miten hyvin toimivat.



Fuji Rakan 29 LT 1.5 rantautui paikalliseen pari viikkoa sitten ja viime viikonloppuna tuli koeajettua vähän paremmin. Hintalapussa oli C$2900, eli alle 2000 euron fillarista kyse.

Mulla ei ole kummempaa kokemusta muista enduro-fillareista, eli en oikein voi vertailla muihin. Ajoin sekä hissipyoräilyä, että XC ajoa rakennetuilla poluilla ja tietty hyppyjä piti testailla. Ekana "silmään pisti" ton laitteen paino. Henkilovaa'alla punnattuna painoa on melko täyteläiset 17kg. Painoa ei kyllä huomaa kun hyppää satulaan. XC ajossa tietty akseliväli ja kulmat huomaa aika selvästi kun keulakulma on yli 2 astetta XC spessua loivempi, mutta vauhti korjaa noi ongelmat (harmi vaan ettei kuskilla riitä jalat kuin hetkeksi). Mäkeä Fuji nousee yllättävän hyvin, ei tietty putkelta runnomalla pääse mihinkään kun iskarit on jatkuvasti auki ja turha hotkyili menee harakoille, mutta siksi tossa onkin vaihteet. 

Hissipyoräilyä tuli ajettua lyhyillä 600-700 metrin vaihtelevilla pätkillä, missä sai polkea ainakin vähän. Rengaspaineet ja iskarin asetukset olivat vähän hakusessa, tai ovat edelleen, eli ei ihan parasta ajoa saanut aikaan. Aika hyvin saa tällainen maantiesucciskin itsevarmuutta kun fillari on vähän kykenevämpi. Taitoahan mulla ei ole yhtään, eli tasapainoiset hypyt laitan aika pitkälle fillarin piikkiin. Kunhan saan säädot kohdalleen, niin ainakin alamäen pitäisi kulkea paremmin. 

Laitoin Yarin keulaan aluksi 95 psi painetta ja jousen pikasääto auki. Toi oli liikaa ja laskin paineen 90 psi, joka sekin tuntui liian kovalta eikä pohjaaminen ollut lähelläkään. Pitää kokeilla 85 psi ja jämäkkyyttä tarvittaessa säätää jousen esijännitystä. Naksut RS:n ohjeiden mukaan, olikohan 8 naksua tms.  Takaiskarin jousen säädin neljä kierrosta sisään. En ole ihan varma onko RS:n 5 kierroksen raja siitä 2 kierrosta sisään perusasetuksesta vai täysin auki asennosta. Sägi on ehkä 26-27%, mutta iskarin koko matka oli käytossä melko iississä ajossa. En kuitenkaan huomannut, että iskari olisi pohjannut pahemmin. Ehkä ruuvaan kierroksen lisää esijännitystä ennen uuden jousen ostamista. Mutulla tuntuu ettei ehkä uutta jousta tarvii lähteä hankkimaan. 

Ainoa miinus tähän mennessä on Tektron jarrut, jotka ovat "hikoilleet" joko ilmausruuvista tai jarrusatulan saumasta.

Ei tietty paljon voorumilaisia jeesaa, koska Fujia ei taida saada Euroopasta, mutta suht edullisesti voi näkojään saada ihan hauskan pyorän. Katellaan miten kestää, varsinkin jos oppii vähän ajamaan ja pääsen isompiin mäkiin.

EDIT: korjauksia

----------


## Sambolo

Mä oon ymmärtäny et coilia ei säädetä esijousitusta kiristämällä, pilaa alkuherkkyyden jne.

----------


## OJ

Seurasin rokkarin ohjetta, mut esijännityksen ruuvaamisen sijaan on varmaan parempi ostaa vaikka 50 paunaa jäykempi jousi.

----------


## kauris

Tai ajat nykyisellä jos se ei kerran häiritsevästi kolahda pohjaan ja kun sagi kuulostaa tuolla jousella varsin kohtuulliselta. Toki jos valmistaja suosittelee pienempää sägiä kuin tuo ihan hyvältä kuulostava 26-27 % niin sitten vaihda 50 lbs jäykempään.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Tuo uusi norco on kyllä kirkaasti siistein pyörä mitä näitä uusia on tullut markkinoille.. olis siisti testaa tommosta high pivottii miten se perä toimii siinä käytännössä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Range pinkbiken field testissä. https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-te...-range-c1.html
Hauskalla tavalla lohduttavaa, että oma 190/180 joustava alumiinirunkoinen 3500 euroa maksanut Propain Spindrift ei ole yhtään painavampi kuin tämä kuiturunkoinen Range hipoimpana mallina. Tuo siis painaa 16,8 kg ilman polkimia kun oma pyörä oli 17,2 kg polkimien ja pullotelineen kanssa ja vielä hieman painavemmilla Schwalbeilla. Norcon C2 ja C3 menevätkin sitten polkimien kanssa jo jopa 18+ kg tienoille.
Huomattavan painavia toki kaikki oma mukaan lukien muttei ole haitannut. Mitä nyt epätodellinen fiilis tulee kun Propainin jälkeen nostaakin tauon jälkeen varastoon 10,5 kg takajäykkää maasturia joka ei tunnu painavan mitään  :Hymy:

----------


## rndm

Juu Rangea suunnitellessa tuskin on paljoa painoa mietitty. Norcon rungot on nykyään vissiin aika pomminkestäviä ja varsinkin tuo Rangen iskarin ympäristö vaatii paljon materiaalia.

----------


## Sambolo

Uusi rallon ihan mielenkiintoinen. https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/bicycles/mountain/rallon

----------


## järtsy

Hyvän näköinen pyörähän tuo Orbea on mutta nopealla vilkaisulla saman näköinen kuin vanha, onko koko pyörä kuitenkin uusi?

----------


## Kuminauha

Mitä nyt geoa vertailin niin 2020 enduro magazine 1/2020 arvostelun geotaulukkoon verrattuna keulakulma 0,5 astetta släkimpi ja satulaputken kulma 1,5 astetta jyrkempi. Reach pidentynyt L koossa 455->485. Satulaputki myös lyhentyny 444->435.

----------


## kauris

Satulaputki on toteutettu tosiaan hyvin. Paitsi ettei ole korkealla keskiöön nähden yläpinnastaan niin putki on suora mikä mahdollistaa satulatolpan työntämisen koko matkaltaan satulaputken sisään. Näin vähän lyhytjalkaisemmatkin voivat laittaa parisataamillisen hissitolpan halutessaan.

----------


## LaukkaR

Pyörät näyttävät edelleen olevan kiven alla mutta bike discount kertoo että Cube Stereo ONE77 Pro 29 ja Cube Stereo ONE77 Race 29 olisi joulukuussa saatavilla. Olen tuota Pro malli pyöritellyt kun vaikuttaisi että siinä on saatu sopivaan hintaan ihan hyviä osia alle. Nykyinen Orbea Occam H30 on 140 joutolla ja vähän kaipaisi lisää joustua. Toisaalta onko 170 joustoa jo liikaa kun Oulun mäet ovat tunnetusti aika pieniä. Toisaalta syötteelle ei ole kuin reilun tunnin matka. Koitin etsiä noista Cuben pyöristä arvosteluja mutta ei ainakaan itsellä vielä osunut silmään.

----------


## Sambolo

No esim hi5bikessä mondrakereita hyvällä alella nyt. Foxya ja superfoxya esim.

----------


## Kuminauha

https://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-spar...x-12s-charcoal tommosta ridemorella ainakin olis kanssa. Tossa tosin vähän outo superboost perä.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Ensi kauden pyörän joutuu näemmä tilaamaan ilman että oikeaa kokoa pääsee sovittamaan, vaan täytyy arvioita suhteessa eri merkkiseen melkein samalla teolla olevaan ja saman pyörään eri kokoisena. Kohtuullinen ongelma meille aina kahden koon välillä oleville.

Olenko nyt ihan hukassa ajatukseni kanssa että jos pyörän A reach on 470 ja stack 615 ja vastaavasti B:n 485 ja 645 niin käytännössä nuo tuntuvat samanpituisilta? Eli B:n korkeampi stack kompensoi melkein kokonaan sen pidemmän  reachin A:n nähden?

edit: korjattu ajatusvirhe.

----------


## Jii8

Menikö nuo mitat nyt sekaisin, eikä vaihtoehto B:ssä ole pidempi reach?

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Ensi kauden pyörän joutuu näemmä tilaamaan ilman että oikeaa kokoa pääsee sovittamaan, vaan täytyy arvioita suhteessa eri merkkiseen melkein samalla teolla olevaan ja saman pyörään eri kokoisena. Kohtuullinen ongelma meille aina kahden koon välillä oleville.
> 
> Olenko nyt ihan hukassa ajatukseni kanssa että jos pyörän A reach on 470 ja stack 615 ja vastaavasti B:n 485 ja 645 niin käytännössä nuo tuntuvat samanpituisilta? Eli B:n korkeampi stack kompensoi melkein kokonaan sen pidemmän  reachin A:n nähden?
> 
> edit: korjattu ajatusvirhe.



Kannattaa myös huomioida chainstay pituus. Minkä mittainen olet? Itse ajelen 490 reachillä stack näyttäisi olevan 642 ja chainstay 446

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Ja ehdottomasti ETT pituus jos ajat joskus satulaltakin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Mikä on tämän hetkinen mielenkiintoisin enduro? Mua kiinnostaa vieläkin tuo rocky mountain altidude. Mutta eihän sitä saa mistään tällä hetkellä runko settinä

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

En tiiä meneekö iha enska kategoriaa, mut itteä kiinostaa esim uusi Bronson ja nyt julkaistu uusi canyon torquekin numeroiden perusteella ihan mielenkiintoinen. Stamina 160 myös.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Nojoo tuo uusi torque yllätti. Uusi strive voi olla myös mielenkiintoinen kun julkaistaan. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yksinteoin

Onko kellään kokemuksia miten suomessa toimii Canyonin takuut? Pinkbiken jutun kommenttikentässä aika hirveää myllytystä. Ei saa varaosia, kaikki feilailut pistetään käyttäjän piikkiin jne.

Itse pyörähän vaikuttaa kyllä todella asialliselta hintaansa nähden. Melkein kiinnostaisi jos tulee jossain vaiheessa työsuhdepyörällä täydennettyä omaa pyörätallia.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Onko kellään kokemuksia miten suomessa toimii Canyonin takuut? Pinkbiken jutun kommenttikentässä aika hirveää myllytystä. Ei saa varaosia, kaikki feilailut pistetään käyttäjän piikkiin jne.
> 
> Itse pyörähän vaikuttaa kyllä todella asialliselta hintaansa nähden. Melkein kiinnostaisi jos tulee jossain vaiheessa työsuhdepyörällä täydennettyä omaa pyörätallia.



On myös täällä porukalla ollut ongelmia. Postimyynti on aina postimyynti. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Torque al5 olis kyllä härski. Ja varsin pätevät osat hintaisekseen mielestäni. Suomen bikepark käyttöön valmis paketti, myös renkaat tarkoitusta vastaavat valmiiksi (DD takana, exo+ edessä). 



Itsellä on keskinkertaiset kokemukset asiakaspalvelusta. Ei tosi huonot mutta ei mitenkään täydellisetkään. Edelliset asioinnit kylläkin ajalta ennen koronaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Nojoo tuo uusi torque yllätti. Uusi strive voi olla myös mielenkiintoinen kun julkaistaan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Toisaalta en ihmettelis vaikka Strive jää pois. "Uuden" 29 Spectralin 160/150 ja Torguen 29 170/170 ero aika pieni toki tukevammilla osilla, miksi Torgue ei ole suoraan vaikka 190 joustava.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Toisaalta en ihmettelis vaikka Strive jää pois. "Uuden" 29 Spectralin 160/150 ja Torguen 29 170/170 ero aika pieni toki tukevammilla osilla, miksi Torgue ei ole suoraan vaikka 190 joustava.



Hyvin mahdollista. Ihmekkös kun moir spekuloi ajaako torquella ens vuonna ews 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Onko kellään kokemuksia miten suomessa toimii Canyonin takuut? Pinkbiken jutun kommenttikentässä aika hirveää myllytystä. Ei saa varaosia, kaikki feilailut pistetään käyttäjän piikkiin jne.
> 
> Itse pyörähän vaikuttaa kyllä todella asialliselta hintaansa nähden. Melkein kiinnostaisi jos tulee jossain vaiheessa työsuhdepyörällä täydennettyä omaa pyörätallia.



Kyllä minä ainakin sain ihan kokovartalo pahan olon heidän kanssaan asiodessa.

----------


## Roto

> Mikä on tämän hetkinen mielenkiintoisin enduro? Mua kiinnostaa vieläkin tuo rocky mountain altidude. Mutta eihän sitä saa mistään tällä hetkellä runko settinä
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Mä rakentelin kesällä Kavenz VHP16 runkosetistä. Setin mukana ostin EXT jousiosat molempiin päihin, ja BikeYoken tolpan. Täysin subjektiivisena näkemyksenä päätyisin varmaan edelleen samaan runkoon, jos pitäis nyt enskaa tilailla.

----------


## Kuminauha

Itellä ei mitään ongelmaa Canyonin takuun kanssa. Pyörä huoltoon 20km päähän ja parissa viikossa taas ajossa. Tämä siis sähköpyörässä, johon motti vaihettiin.

----------


## yksinteoin

> Mä rakentelin kesällä Kavenz VHP16 runkosetistä. Setin mukana ostin EXT jousiosat molempiin päihin, ja BikeYoken tolpan. Täysin subjektiivisena näkemyksenä päätyisin varmaan edelleen samaan runkoon, jos pitäis nyt enskaa tilailla.



Pistäisitkö tästä vähän jotain rapsaa/kokemuksia? Ehdottomasti siisteimpiä tarjolla olevia pyöriä tällä hetkellä miltään merkiltä.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Aika kyrvähtävä runko. Hyvin privateer mainen etukolmio mutta toki sitten perä ihan eri kun highpivot.

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Aika moni täällä omaansa kehuu ja miksei kehuis jos on tyytyväinen. Minulla ollut poikkeuksellisen pitkään jo Propainin Tyee ja ostaisin yhä uudelleen. Vaikka kärsin kroonisesta pyöräkuumeesta en ole silti Tyeestä halunnut luopua, välillä kyllä olen silmäillyt Evo Stumpjumperia ja Orbean Rallonia :Kieli pitkällä: 

Totuus taitaa kuitenkin olla se että jokseenkin kaikki uudet pyörät ovat erinomaisia ja lähinnä ulkonäkö sekä pienet nyanssit ratkaisee valinnan.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Aika moni täällä omaansa kehuu ja miksei kehuis jos on tyytyväinen. Minulla ollut poikkeuksellisen pitkään jo Propainin Tyee ja ostaisin yhä uudelleen. Vaikka kärsin kroonisesta pyöräkuumeesta en ole silti Tyeestä halunnut luopua, välillä kyllä olen silmäillyt Evo Stumpjumperia ja Orbean Rallonia
> 
> Totuus taitaa kuitenkin olla se että jokseenkin kaikki uudet pyörät ovat erinomaisia ja lähinnä ulkonäkö sekä pienet nyanssit ratkaisee valinnan.



Itsellä myös varmaan joku krooninen pyörä kuume mutta kun nykynen on niin hyvä miksi se pitäisi vaihtaa? Ei uudella pyörällä sen kovempaa pääse. Eri sitten jos vaihtaisi hiilikuituiseen mutta hiilari ei kyllä niin kiinnosta. Eniten ehkä kaipaisin geon säätöä mitä esim altidudessa olisi todella hyvin. Onhan tässä pyörää niin paljon että kuskista loppuu rajat ennenkuin pyörästä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Evo Stumpissa pystyy myös geoa säätää melko monipuolisesti, pelkään vaan että itsellä se säätäminen taitaisi jäädä melko minimiin kun vähän laiska näissä. Alustan kanssa vähän sama juttu, kerran kun saa suht hyväks niin ei tuu koskettua vaikka ajo-olosuhteet muuttuiskin.

----------


## Roto

> Pistäisitkö tästä vähän jotain rapsaa/kokemuksia? Ehdottomasti siisteimpiä tarjolla olevia pyöriä tällä hetkellä miltään merkiltä.



Mä en oo kovin kyvykäs kuski, eikä mulla ole muista vastaavista pyöristä mitään kokemusta (toisena pyöränä mulla Ibis Ripley 4 1.5v takaa, sitä ennen 10v tauko maastopyöräilystä), et mun raportista ei taida paljon iloa olla..

Mutta, tilauksen ja toimituksen suhteen kaikki meni todella sujuvasti ja ajallaan, erittäin hyvä aspa ainakin tossa vaiheessa heillä. Ja samoin oli pyörän tultua, kun oli vahingossa väärän kokonen bash guardi vs tilaamani, nopeesti tuli toinen tilalle. En osannu päättää väriä, ni otin raakana. Runko on mun mielestä laadukkaan ja hyvin viimeistellyn olonen. Raw on todella raw, mut se oli tiedossa.

Mitoiks valitsin reach 480mm, satulaputki 420mm, emäputki 110mm. Ehkä ois voinu ottaa myös 125mm ihan hyvin, on mulla sen verran spacereita tossa ainaki nyt. Mut jo tol 110mm keulalla stack vastaa muiden merkkien vastaavan kokosia runkoja. Toki runko ois vähän pidentyny kans jos 125mm - mut lienee aika hienosäätöä mun hommiin. Eli oon tyytyväinen valintoihin, ajossa tuntuu just passelilta. Oon 177cm ja ehkä seminormaalit kehon dimensiot.

Osat nyt tuskin kiinnostaa, mut lyhyesti niin
- EXT ERA ja Storia Lok V3
- BikeYoke Divine tolppa 185mm.
- SLX kammet, Garbaruk custom offset -ratas ja vaihtaja
- XT pakka ja vaihdevipu
- XTR ketju
- Hayes Dominion A4 jarrut, 203mm levyt
- One Up tanko 780mm
- DMR Deathgripit
- Burgtec stemmi 42.5mm
- kiekkoja mul o parit noihin kahteen pyörään, toiset BTLOS 34mm ja toiset EIE Carbon 35mm. Molemissa DT350 SP navat ja cx-rayt. Molemmissa pyörissä samat jarrut ja Ripleyssäkin siis 203mm levy takana, et voin vaihdella kiekkoja helposti.
- Chainline 49mm tolla eturattaalla, eli optimoitu pienille vaihteille. Mut en oo huomannu ongelmaa 10 piikkiselläkään. Ja ite voi siis valita jos haluu 52mm mieluummin, idler pulleyn ja ketjuohjurin alle vaan spaceri, ne tulee mukana.

Polkiessa tasasesti perä ei notku yhtään. Siis vähemmän ku Ripleyssä, joka kaiketi on kuitenki varsin tehokas etenijä. Putkelta jos runttaa ni toki sit perä elää. Idler pulleyn tuntee erilaisena tuntumana polkiessa, mut en tiedä monta wattia se imee. Ei sitä tuu ajatelleeks ajaessa sen enempää. Tosin eniten oon vetäny parkkia tolla, ku polkuajot lähinnä ripleyllä.

EXT:n keulan säätöjä on saanu hakea, mut kyl ne lopulta löyty aika läheltä suosituksia, ++ kammioon vähän vähemmän painetta. Storiassa 425lbs jousi, mä painan jonku vajaa 90kg ajovarusteissa. Tolla setupilla tossa perässä on melkeen yhtä hyvä "pop" ku ripleyssä ilmapumpulla, varsin leikkisän tuntunen hypyissä siis. Mut kivikkojuurakko -alamäissä ei ehkä kuitenkaan niin magic carpet fiilis ku oisin odottanu vs Ripley, tilasin just 400lbs jousen, en oo sitä viel kokeillu (kavenzilta tulee vaan yks jousi ton kanssa, ei kahta niinku tulis jos ostais ton iskarin erikseen). Muutenkaan perää en oo säätäny, ku se on tuntunu ihan hyvältä ja oon keskittyny keulan säätöjen hakemiseen.

Mun mielestä tolla on hyvä hypätä mun säälittävän pieniä hyppyjä, ja se tuntuu sekä ketterältä että vakaalta ajaessa. Keula niiaa makeen vähän jarrutuksissa - mut tosiaan on ollu hakemista säädöissä, et sit toisaalta saa joustomatkan hyödynnettyä ees suunnilleen.

Eli, oon kaikenpuolin erittäin tyytyväinen, mutta en toisaalta tiedä paremmasta, ku en oo ikinä yhelläkään toisella vastaavalla pyörällä ajanu. Mun kaikki ajot moderneilla maastopyörillä on siis näillä mun kahella omalla pyörällä.

----------


## OJ

Ite tilasin uuden Fujin kun "vanha" lähti jonkun nipan matkaan autotallimurrossa (murrosta ja sen jälkimainingeista riittäisi enemmänkin juttua). Toivottavasti ensi keväänä on uusi Fuji alla.

----------


## mtv

Tilasin työsuhdepyöräksi Cannondale Jekyll 2. Pitäis saapua vielä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Sambolo

Mielenkiintoinen tuo jekylin jousitus, vähän tuo pohjan lärpäke häiritsee silmää, mutta muuten kyllä tosi nättikin pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jokkepappa

https://youtu.be/5ND7D_kFybM

Menikö oikeaan osoitteeseen? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Mielenkiintoista, tuo ei kuitenkaan pinkbikenkään testeissä menestynyt numeroiden perusteella, ei olluy läheskään nopeimpia edes alamäkeen, eikä oikeen loistanut muuta kuin fiiliksessä ja hypessä, mutta ehkä se vaan tuntuu niin hyvältä  :Hymy:  tai sit pinkbikellä Norco kytköksiä  :Hymy: 

Hiton komee pyörä kyllä ja herätti itsessä paljon omistushaluja kunnes testeissä ei oikein menestynytkään.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Hyvin se Buchanan sitä kyllä kuskaa.

Alkoi jotenkin megatower kiinnostamaan  on tää merkillistä miten mieli tekee jotain uutta 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Minäkin yllätyin valinnasta hieman. En tosin tiedä minkä olisin olettanut tulevan valituksi. Jos eivät vitsillä olisi valinneet grim donuttia.

----------


## aleksirastas

Eikös rivien välistä ollut luettavissa että Transition Spire voitti tän testin?  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Transition Spur on ehkä ollut se hypetetyin pyörä jo reilun vuoden mutta ei toki kuulu tän ketjun (enduro) alle ja koska ko. malli taidettiin julkaista jo viime vuonna,  niin sitä ei valittu tässä pinkbiken valinnassa voittajaksi. Kuuluisi siis samaan kategoriaan yllä olevan videolinkin Rocky Mountain Elementin ja Trek Top Fuelin kanssa mutta ilmeisesti vielä parempi. Trekkiin verrattuna myös enemmän trail kuin xc.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Transition Spur on ehkä ollut se hypetetyin pyörä jo reilun vuoden mutta ei toki kuulu tän ketjun (enduro) alle ja koska ko. malli taidettiin julkaista jo viime vuonna,  niin sitä ei valittu tässä pinkbiken valinnassa voittajaksi. Kuuluisi siis samaan kategoriaan yllä olevan videolinkin Rocky Mountain Elementin ja Trek Top Fuelin kanssa mutta ilmeisesti vielä parempi. Trekkiin verrattuna myös enemmän trail kuin xc.



Eikös testissä ollut kuitenkin Transition Spire eikä Spur? Spire on todella nätti pyörä etenkin lilassa värissä. Luonnossa vielä hienompi se väri kuin kuvissa. Varmasti ihan loistava pyörä, mutta melko arvokas.

----------


## kauris

Viime vuoden vai oliko kevään testissä oli spur.

Edit. Elokuu 2020
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-te...view-2020.html
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-te...ideo-2020.html

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Viime vuoden vai oliko kevään testissä oli spur.
> 
> Edit. Elokuu 2020
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-te...view-2020.html
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-te...ideo-2020.html



Jep, mutta Pinkbiken testissä & videossa on Spire, ei Spur. Näistä jälkimmäinen on myös hiton hieno pyörä ja itselläkin sellainen tulossa, jos globaalien hankintaketjujen jumalat niin suo.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta Spur ei ehkä kuulu tähän ketjuun, vaan enemmänkin tuonne down country -ketjuun. Spire on puolestaan täysin sopiva tähän.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo



----------


## kauris

Transition on kyllä saanut täysjoustokategorian kokonaisuudessaan erinomaiseen kuntoon. Spur, Sentinel ja Spire. Yhdistelmä Spur ja Spire omaan talliin olis kyllä huippu. Vielä kun hinta olis noin puolet todellisuudesta  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Jossain vaiheessa alumallit oli vielä hyvän hintasia ja vakavassa harkinnassa. Porvoossa näitä saa kai liikkeestäkin.

----------


## kauris

Nyt olis mielenkiintoista pyörää tarjolla. Atherton aloitti vihdoin myynnin. 
https://www.athertonbikes.com/bike/enduro.html
3899,- olis runkosetti ja 6500 Lyrik + gx yms valmispyörä. 
Ei halpaa mutta olis valtavirrasta poikkeava uniikki ratkaisu.

----------


## rocksted

_*UK prices include VAT, Euro and USD exclude duty and tax._
_Shipping charged at checkout
_
~ 8400 € tänne kiikuteltuna

----------


## kauris

Okei, en katsonut noin tarkasti. Noilla hinnoilla leikkautuu moni ostaja pois. Toisaalta tilauskirjat tulevat heillä olemaan silti täynnä eli hinta on oikea. Tähän asti ei avoimessa myynnissä ole ollut mitään ja kiinnostus on vaikuttanut olevan kova. Epäilemättä ovat myös hyviä pyöriä. Ja valmistustekniikka muista poikkeava ja siksi mielenkiintoinen. Ostajia siis tulee löytymään on oma veikkaukseni. Ihmisillä kun on jostain syystä yllättävän paljon rahaa (8000-12000 pyörät menee kaupaksi ja se huomiani, että koulujen pihat on täynnä teinien10 000+ euron mopoautoja + kymmeniä ja kymmeniä skoottereita.

----------


## Sambolo

Ei kyllä jotenki nappaa.. tulee mielee ne bambupyörät.

----------


## Jokkepappa

https://youtu.be/qsuHi_XdH8Y

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokkepappa

Ymmärrän nyt rungon hinnan. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Eikös se ole pitkälti normi kuiturunkosen hintainen? BTW jotenkin ihmetytti kiekkovalinta tuossa buildissa, mutta ”no tubes” hymyilytti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Hmm.. nopeasti vilkaisemalla ei ihan auennut, mikä tuosta tekee ainutlaatuisen? Samat myyntipuheet kuin millä vain merkillä eikä muutenkaan spekseissä mitään ihmeellistä. Toki pieneltä merkiltä ostaessa ei ole joka toisella vastaantulijalla vastaava pyörä.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Tuleeko nykyään enään mitään "wau" fiiliksen pyörää markkinoille? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Esim. Transitionin Spire on todella herkullisen näköinen etenkin lilana. Mielestäni hienoin enskakategoriaan istuva pyörä tällä hetkellä. Ei se kirkkaanpunainenkaan paljoa sille häviä. Pyöränäkin varmasti erinomainen. Mut makuasioita ja ite diggailen kovasti kans mun Propain Spindriftiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## järtsy

> Tuleeko nykyään enään mitään "wau" fiiliksen pyörää markkinoille? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nää on tietty makuasioita mutta mulla kyllä vähän värähtää tämän kohdalla. 
https://www.actofive.com

----------


## Sambolo

> *Hmm.. nopeasti vilkaisemalla ei ihan auennut, mikä tuosta tekee ainutlaatuisen?* Samat myyntipuheet kuin millä vain merkillä eikä muutenkaan spekseissä mitään ihmeellistä. Toki pieneltä merkiltä ostaessa ei ole joka toisella vastaantulijalla vastaava pyörä.



Varmaan nuo tulostettuihin titaanimuhveihin liitetyt salibandymailat.

----------


## miumau

Athertonien pyörissä eivät koot lopu kesken. Siitä enskapyörästäkin on valittavissa 22 eri kokoa, joten ei pitäisi heti jonkun valittaa että olen kokojen välissä minkähän ostaisin. :Hymy: . Ja jos ne ei riitä niin voi sitten speksata ihan ikioman geon.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Athertonien pyörissä eivät koot lopu kesken. Siitä enskapyörästäkin on valittavissa 22 eri kokoa, joten ei pitäisi heti jonkun valittaa että olen kokojen välissä minkähän ostaisin.. Ja jos ne ei riitä niin voi sitten speksata ihan ikioman geon.



Toi kääntyy hyvin äkkiä siihen, että ”niin paljon kokoja, että en tiedä, minkä ottaisin”. Vähän sama kuin liian laaja ruokalista ravintolassa.

----------


## Bnito

Hirvee työmaa noissa athertonin rungoissa, eivätkä kyllä tuolla putkimuhvi liitoksella kovin kauniilta ainakaan omaan silmään näytä. Hintakin suolainen ja kettuilun määrä lienee vakio kun moisen laittaa  :Hymy:  Mut kiva jos joku tykkää..

----------


## marco1

Robotbikesin pyörät oli 5-6 vuotta sitten jo myynnissä (esim. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/robot-...view-2016.html ) ja noiden pohjaltahan Athertonit on lähteneet liikkeelle jatkamaan kehitystä. 
Muhvien 3D-printtaustekniikan skaalautuminen kai eniten nuossa ollut kysymysmerkki. Ja ainakin ne on saaneet muhvit eri väriseksi tässä ajassa.

----------


## Sambolo

> Hirvee työmaa noissa athertonin rungoissa, eivätkä kyllä tuolla putkimuhvi liitoksella kovin kauniilta ainakaan omaan silmään näytä. Hintakin suolainen ja kettuilun määrä lienee vakio kun moisen laittaa  Mut kiva jos joku tykkää..



Mä mietin myös, että rupeeko jossain vaiheessa liitokset narisemaan tai peräti irtoamaan(ennenki ruvennu kuituun liimatut, presfit jne). 

Vaurion tullessa ois kyl kätevä jos voisi helposti vaihtaa vain vaurioituneen putken. 

Tuolla rakenteella varmaan kyllä helpompi saada tietynlaisia ominaisuuksia rungon käytökseen tietyille osa-alueille.

----------


## yksinteoin

> Tuleeko nykyään enään mitään "wau" fiiliksen pyörää markkinoille?



No, kyllä tuo Kavenzin pyörä on siisti, hyvät linjat mut samalla karun työkalumainen. Unohdin pistää viime sivulle kommenttia Roton pyörästä, mutta todella asiallisen oloinen setup - ja Pinkbiken Kazimierin hehkutus vahvistaa uskoa, että kyseessä on erinomainen pyörä. Kiinnostaa kovasti tuleva VHP18-malli, sit vois ehkä kaks täpäriä olla perusteltu...

Joku muutenkin noissa highpivot-pyörissä viehättää, Norcon Range kiinnostelisi myös ja onhan tuo Actofive asiallinen. Pitkäänhän on myös huhuttu, että Commencalilta olisi tulossa tänä vuonna jotain uutta, voiskohan olla Supreme SX:stä tulossa päivitetty 29"-malli? Siinä vaiheessa lupaan sanoa ääneen wau.

----------


## yksinteoin

VitalMTB:n Tech rumors -ketjusta bongattu uusi kanadalaismerkki:
https://rideontool.com



Näyttää aika paljon Forbiddenilta, mutta polemaisesti CNC-koneistettu. Ankaraa kiinnostelua kyl täällä päässä, erittäin hieno.

----------


## Sambolo

Ai jälleen valmistaja joka tekee koneistettua, ei taidakaan olla niin typerä idea kuin mitä jotku puhuvat  :Hymy:  Komee pyörä!

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Hieno, vaikka itselle toi high pivot on visuaalisesti vähän turn off. Saa nähä tuleeko noiltakin kullitettu tai joku muu väri. Toinen pieni särö designissa on omaan makuun toi lähes sähköpyörältä näyttävä BB.

----------


## järtsy

Mun makuun Actofive P-Train on hienoin koneistettu mitä on tullu vastaan. https://www.actofive.com

----------


## Sambolo

Tajusin just et toi Toolihan on muotoilultaan ilmetty norco range, iskari vaan eri päin.

----------


## kauris

Uusi Bird Aeris 9 vaikuttaa hyvin pätevältä ja vetoavasti hinnoitetulta. Brexit sotkut toki listahinnan päälle.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...d-aeris-9.html.
160 tai 180 takajoustoa, samoin edessä. Myös chainstay mittaa pystyy vaihtamaan. Letkut voi vetää rungon läpi tai asentaa ulkopuolelle. Ihan hyvän näköinenkin. Lisäksi asiakaspalvelua ja takuuta kehutaan kommenteissa mikä tuntuu nykypäivänä olevan harvinaista.

----------


## Twr

> Uusi Bird Aeris 9 vaikuttaa hyvin pätevältä ja vetoavasti hinnoitetulta. Brexit sotkut toki listahinnan päälle.
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...d-aeris-9.html.
> 160 tai 180 takajoustoa, samoin edessä. Myös chainstay mittaa pystyy vaihtamaan. Letkut voi vetää rungon läpi tai asentaa ulkopuolelle. Ihan hyvän näköinenkin. Lisäksi asiakaspalvelua ja takuuta kehutaan kommenteissa mikä tuntuu nykypäivänä olevan harvinaista.



Mitähän mahtaa olla verot ja tulli jos sieltä tilaa? Huippuspekseillä olis 4700€ checkoutissa....

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Uusi Bird Aeris 9 vaikuttaa hyvin pätevältä ja vetoavasti hinnoitetulta. Brexit sotkut toki listahinnan päälle.
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-...d-aeris-9.html.
> 160 tai 180 takajoustoa, samoin edessä. Myös chainstay mittaa pystyy vaihtamaan. Letkut voi vetää rungon läpi tai asentaa ulkopuolelle. Ihan hyvän näköinenkin. Lisäksi asiakaspalvelua ja takuuta kehutaan kommenteissa mikä tuntuu nykypäivänä olevan harvinaista.



Pätevä speksien osalta, mutta meikälle ei toi iskarin sijoittelu putoa yhtään esteettisesti. Linkuston tekniseen toimivuuteen en osaa ottaa mitään kantaa, mutta omaa silmää tuo ei miellytä laisinkaan. Hyvä kyllä tuo, että kustomointi on viety vielä pidemmälle kuin vaikkapa Propainilla. Mutta mitenhän on näinä aikoina toimitusvarmuuden kanssa?

----------


## aleksirastas

> Mitähän mahtaa olla verot ja tulli jos sieltä tilaa? Huippuspekseillä olis 4700€ checkoutissa....



Kirjautuneena saa halvemmat hinnat eli niistä on se brittien vero pois mm. tuo Aeris 9 Shimanolla on "From: € 2,679.69". Viime vuonna kun tilasin Aether 9C niin oli vajaa 4000€ ostoksen arvo ja tulleihin ja veroihin meni noin 1500€ (1000 alv ja 500 tulli)

----------


## Sambolo

^ Siis 5500 vai 4000 oli hinta suomeen? On kyllä kiinnostava pyörä, mitenhän tuon kinematiikka pelaa.

----------


## aleksirastas

> ^ Siis 5500 vai 4000 oli hinta suomeen? On kyllä kiinnostava pyörä, mitenhän tuon kinematiikka pelaa.



5500€ oli yhteensä kuluja eli 4000+1500

----------


## Sambolo

Okei, ei kuulosta kovin edukkaalta, toki riippuen buildista. Joku kommentoi, että tuolainen linkusto on polkiessa pehmeä ja rytyytyksessä kova, mitenhän todellisuuden laita?

----------


## Twr

> Mitähän mahtaa olla verot ja tulli jos sieltä tilaa? Huippuspekseillä olis 4700€ checkoutissa....



Sain heti vastauksen heiltä että:

"
We're currently still shipping to the EU, however, you will now be subject to local VAT and import duty levies on products bought from Bird. At this time the charges are as follows:

Frames & components: 4.7% + Local VAT
Complete Bikes: 14% + Local VAT

UK VAT will be removed from the price before you checkout. Shipping is working relatively smoothly but slowly."

Ainakin asiakaspalvelu on nopea!

----------


## Sambolo

Mikä tuo 14% sitten on jos uk vatti poistetaan?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikä tuo 14% sitten on jos uk vatti poistetaan?



Tulli. Siitä peritään myös alv. eli pyörän hinta + tulli ja tästä summasta alv.

----------


## aleksirastas

Kirjautumalla ja asettamalla maaksi Suomi niin näkee sen hinnan ilman niitä brittien veroja. Ja sit lähtee nuo laskut mistä Kotlerburgi tuossa jo mainitsi. 
Eli jos saat ostoskorin summaksi postikuluineen 4000€ niin lopulta maksat tähän päälle 560€ tullia ja 1094,4€ veroja ja lopulta olet 5654,4€ köyhempi.

----------


## kauris

Runkosetillä siis säästäis tulleissa ja sitä kautta hieman myös veroissa, kun framesetin tulli on pienempi.

Ja aspa on näköjään maineensa veroinen. Hieno homma.

----------


## Sambolo

Kiitos täsmennyksistä. Pitääpä vähän tutkailla minkä hintasta.

----------


## kauris

Tuore Pinkbiken field test enduropyöristä tuloillaan. Mukana olevat pyörät julkaistu. Hintahaitari iso ja halvinkin kallis.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/video-we...ield-test.html

Tämä varsinkin melkoinen laitos:

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Tuore Pinkbiken field test enduropyöristä tuloillaan. Mukana olevat pyörät julkaistu. Hintahaitari iso ja halvinkin kallis.
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/video-we...ield-test.html
> 
> Tämä varsinkin melkoinen laitos:



Transition Patrol. <3

----------


## jame1967

Näköjään alkaa kulmat muistuttaan polea kaikissa pyörissä .

----------

